#ubuntuone 2010-01-04
* jamesh changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask jamesh | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<repete> Hi all
<repete> Can anyone tell me how to force the syncing of  file?
<repete> Nautilus says it is synced, but I don't see it in the web UI
<aquarius> hey repete.
<aquarius> you can't actually *force* a file
<repete> aquarius, hey, dude :-)
<aquarius> when you say "nautilus says it's synced", what exactly do you mean there? that it has the emblem, or that you got a notification?
<repete> aquarius, well there's two thing there... 1) Yes, nautilus has the green check mark icon next to the file, and 2) I got a notification that "1 file finished syncing", but that doesn't tell me which file
<repete> aquarius, I added a directory, then two folders underneath, then added a file to each of those two folders
<aquarius> the check marks are, as I understand it, not reliable at the moment (rtgz has written a patch for that, but I don't think it's released yet)
<aquarius> do the logs show anything that looks like a failure?
<repete> aquarius, not afaict
<repete> aquarius, there is a notice that one of the files synced
<repete> but nothing about the second
<aquarius> strange.
<aquarius> I...don't know, then, which is not very helpful, I know :(
<repete> aquarius, well, when I say "force" what I mean is create the conditions under which U1 decides the file has changed and must be synced again
<repete> aquarius, any idea there?
<aquarius> when that happens to me (which it hasn't for a while, which is nice) I copy the file :)
<repete> I already tried touch
<rtgz> who what where when?
<repete> create a copy and rename it?
<jamesh> repete: I take it you tried reloading the web UI?
<repete> jamesh, yes...
 * rtgz waits 8 minutes until ubuntulog sends the log to the irclogs...
 * repete tries again
<jamesh> IIRC, change notification isn't fully implemented for the web UI
<repete> Should I be looking at syncdaemon.log?
<repete> yea, reloading the page doesn't work. :-/
<aquarius> rtgz, repete's got a file which isn't being synced to the web (and the emblem lies about it, which I think you've fixed but isn't released yet?)
<jamesh> well, if you have another computer with the UbuntuOne client installed and configured, that would be a better indication that things are synchronising properly
<repete> jamesh, unfortunately don't have that
<rtgz> repete, u1sdtool --info $full_path_to_file - is there server-hash? and what is the filename?
<repete> rtgz, that gives me a traceback :-/
<rtgz> aquarius, the emblems for regular files once dobey reviews the branch, then files are no longer utime()d and they are happy.
<rtgz> repete, huh? Then it means that syncdaemon did not get to that file, i.e. 1) inotify dir handles limit reached, 2) syncdaemon crashed and does not want to recover
<rtgz> repete, KeyError with the filename as the argument?
<repete> rtgz, exactly
<rtgz> repete, what is the file name, does it contain some accented characters?
<repete> rtgz, no, but it contains underscores
<rtgz> repete, underscores... and no colons, ":" ?
<repete> though the other file that did sync also contains underscores
<repete> no, none of those
<rtgz> in Ubuntu One dir: find -type d | wc -l
<rtgz> just to check how many directories you've got
<rtgz> repete, ^
<repete> rtgz, 9
<rtgz> repete, not interesting. Okay,  let me read the logs, so that I don't ask duplicating questions..
<rtgz> ah, not much to read :)
<aquarius> rtgz, yeah, we'd only just started when you rocked up :)
<rtgz> so, my first guess is to 1. save the logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs to some safe location. 2. u1sdtool -q, 3. u1sdtool -w, 4. Connect via applet, 5. Check that file is being uploaded
<repete> rtgz, will do that, but how do I do #5?
<rtgz> repete, however the logs in syncdaemon.log copied to paste.ubuntu.com might help as well to diagnose the real reason
<rtgz> repete, u1sdtool --info $full_path_to_file
<repete> ah...
<repete> thx
<rtgz> emblems... They give a false hope now :(
<rtgz> repete, btw, u1sdtool -w will timeout with DBus error, this is "OK" for now
<repete> rtgz, oh right.  Ok. :-)
<repete> rtgz, is that in the form of a traceback?
<rtgz> repete, checking...
<repete> rtgz, yea `u1sdtool --info ${full-path-to-file}` returns the same KeyError trackback
<rtgz> repete, re: traceback: "Oops, an error ocurred: ... org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:"
<rtgz> rtgz, could you pleeeease share the file name with us? or privately, in order to check what might go wrong with the file name... Additionally, what locale are you using?
<rtgz> repete, ^
<rtgz> rtgz, happy new year!
<rtgz> repete, what version of u1 client are you using? just to try reproducing such condition?
<repete> rtgz, 1.1.0+r294-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<repete> rtgz, where do you want the logs?
<repete> u1 share? ;-)
<rtgz> repete, paste.ubuntu.com might be a better idea..
<aquarius> :)
<rtgz> hm... U1 log sharing...
<repete> rtgz, right.  syncdaemon.log?
<rtgz> we need group sharing!
<rtgz> repete, yup
<rtgz> however it looks like categories are not yet implemented for evolution backend ..
<rtgz> summary: restart of syncdaemon log helped. The file got uploaded. no accented characters, colons or anything that might have prevented it from uploading
<rtgz> the folder was initially called "untitled folder", then it was renamed to "v2.0", afterwards the file was put in v2.0 directory but it was not picked up by syncdaemon (inotify watcher not applied? )
<rtgz> reproduced
<rtgz> ERROR: The path /home/rtg/Ubuntu One/untitled folder of this watch <Watch wd=42 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/rtg/Ubuntu One/untitled folder dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<rtgz> no, this error is not related, sorry
<rtgz> Here's my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351172/
<repete> rtgz, thx for your help, btw
<rtgz> repete, you are welcome, since there is virtually nothing done by me :)
* jamesh changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<leny_> The second computer (a Karmic UNR box) that I have connected to ubuntuone is (unlike the first, a desktop Karmic) not syncing evolution contacts. In the desktop-couch-replication.log is see multiple entries like this "2010-01-04 11:35:45,803 DEBUG    static pairings are []" . Plus some starting and finishing replication messages. It appears I have a setup error but am unsure as to how to correct it. Help please?
<rtgz> leny_, do you have access to that UNR box now?
<leny_> rtgz speaking from it
<rtgz> leny_, ok, lets restart couchdb from terminal so that you will get a link to login to database frontend web page and check whether there are any contacts there.
<rtgz> /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rtgz> /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<aquarius> desktopcouch-stop is a bit unreliable...
<rtgz> (regular user, not root). after you launch desktopcouch-service, you will be given a link to html page. Open it in the browser and it should redirect you to futon (couchdb web frontend) running on localhost
<rtgz> aquarius, erm... if it does not stop, then we will sigmurder it
<aquarius> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting describes the right way to do that :)
<rtgz> leny_, yes, in case desktopcouch-stop is finished but ps auxw| grep desktop-couchdb still shows up, then kill it
<rtgz> aquarius, hm, docs!
<aquarius> rtgz, yes indeed. I wasn't sure if you knew about the DC docs
<aquarius> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation is being built up as I get more and more time
<rtgz> aquarius, killall beam.smp... erm... Casual user might not have anything else running by erlang, right...
<aquarius> rtgz, yeah. It's a bit dodgy, but I figure that if you're running any other erlang programs as your user account then, well, you'll know enough to look at that command and think: hm, I won't do that.
<aquarius> desktopcouch-stop not working properly is most annoying. That needs fixing, which I shall discuss with thisfred and cardinalfang when they arrive ;)
<leny_> rtgz, had to kill the service. Now restarted and I am at the http://localhost:44173/_utils/ web page.
<rtgz> leny_, ok, now browse to contacts db
<rtgz> and see whether there are any contacts
<leny_> rtgz, I'm there. it's showing no entries
<rtgz> ok.
<rtgz> now shut down evolution completely
<rtgz> evolution --force-shutdown
<rtgz> and start evolution from terminal
 * rtgz discovered that ASUS has also started their cloud file storage... 
<rtgz> leny_, ^ (not about ASUS, but before that :) )
<leny_> rtgz, done.  I've discovered I was one "Design Documents" before on the browse page. I'm now on "All Documents" and it's showing the one locally entered record I have (to see if it would go up)
<rtgz> leny_, so, is anything created in local evolution instance shows up in couchdb?
<leny_> Yup, but nothing goes between couchdb and ubuntuone in either direction.  Though my other machine is fine. The failing machine is the second added to ubuntuone.  I have prior to coming on irc done the restart described in http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<leny_> Further I see the empty static pairings message unlike the log in Bug #471805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471805 in desktopcouch "Evolution contacts don't sync to Ubuntu One" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471805
<rtgz> leny_, management db, are there any records?
<leny_> rtgz, Yes a _design/get_records_and_type and a hex stamped record with a self_identity field in it.
 * leny_ honks for a music store
<aquarius> leny_, working on it :P
<jblount> leny_: :)
<leny_> rtgz, Don't know if it's related but the evolution terminal window has several copies of this message in the startup "** (evolution:3934): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed"
<rtgz> leny_, no, that's accessibiliti toolkit errors
<rtgz> *accessibility
<leny_> rtgz, Thanks, thought I better mention it just in case
<rtgz> leny_, so... when you start the evolution, you see the local entry in CouchDB addressbook, but that entry is not visible online, right?
<rtgz> and you are able to create local entries, but they are not replicated
<aquarius> leny_, you don't have an entry in desktopcouch to pair it with Ubuntu One. The applet is meant to put that in, and it must have failed before. If you restart the applet, it should be added; try killing the applet (killall ubuntuone-client-applet) and then restarting it (Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One)
<aquarius> and then look in your desktopcouch management database again; there should then be a new record, relating to Ubuntu One.
<rtgz> aquarius, you mean the record_type .../paired_server ?
<aquarius> rtgz, yep. The applet, when it starts up, looks to see if desktopcouch is paired with U1, and if it isn't, the applet adds a pairing record for U1
<aquarius> rtgz, but from the sound of it, leny_'s desktopcouch was being weird, so the applet may have tried and failed to add the pairing record
<leny_> aquarius / rtgz, now have 4 records in management db. Inclusing design and what looks like the pairing details for ubuntuone . Waiting 10 minutes for a sync
<aquarius> haha! excellent.
<rtgz> leny_, awesome. Ok, aquarius, is there any bug report describing such "unable to add record to db, and nobody cares, so act happily" condition?
<aquarius> rtgz, there isn't, at the moment, so adding one would be good. (Part of the reason is that it's not clear what to actually do in that situation; telling the user isn't useful, since they don't know how to fix it, nor should they)
<aquarius> unless CardinalFang knows differently and there already is a bug report
<rtgz> "There appear to be a problem with Ubuntu One server pairing sequence. You might want to [try this task again] or gather required info using [apport]"
<leny_> rtgz, aquarius, Sync HAS taken place, records now in Evolution. Many thanks
<rtgz> but applet sitting there showing "me is connected!" when a part of the system is broken is... misleading... Much like the emblems :)... dobey dobey dobey :)
<aquarius> rtgz, ah, but you can't try the task again, since you can't manually trigger the add-a-pairing-record sequence, and if it hasn't worked then clearly there's a bug somewhere else preventing it (like, desktopcouch was unresponsive). Fixing *that* bug should stop the problem
<leny_> A footnote: As well as doing the killall mentioned I killed this as well  /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rtgz> aquarius, why can't I trigger the "PAIR NOW!" sequence?
<aquarius> rtgz, because you shouldn't ever, ever have to manually trigger it, therefore manual triggering isn't exposed
<aquarius> rtgz, if you want to, you can run desktopcouch-pair, in the desktopcouch-tools package, to manually add an Ubuntu One pairing record
<aquarius> (or to pair with a LAN desktopcouch)
<rtgz> btw, is there a dedicated dc irc room?
<rtgz> I've got some questions regarding record updates...
<thisfred> rtgz, there is, but more people are here
<thisfred> rtgz: #desktopcouch currently has me, and __lucio__ who are both here as well\
<thisfred> and this channel is fine for discussing all things d-c
<statik> hi thisfred, hows life?
<thisfred> hey statik, pretty good, actually
<thisfred> how are you?
<CardinalFang> rtgz, the application should treat it like any other IO error.  What does it do if the disk is read-only?  Something like that for problems with desktopcouch.
<statik> thisfred, i'm happy and more dangerous than ever
<thisfred> a powerful combination ;)
<statik> thisfred, could you look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+question/96145 and tell me if I need to be worried?
<thisfred> on it
<urbanape> aquarius: had a really crazy set of revelations about the manifest stuff for Bindwood last week.
<thisfred> statik: hmm, I think we'll need more infor for that one. I don't know a lot about the web ui side of things. It may be an underlying couchdb problem, but I'll need to look at the logs.
<aquarius> urbanape, oh? do tell? (HNY btw!)
<thisfred> statik: in the meantime, teknico might have an idea
<aquarius> thisfred, there is currently a problem with notes and couch; rodrigo_1 and, I think, CardinalFang are looking at it
<thisfred> aquarius: aha, way ahead of me
 * rtgz is holding a big banner /[Say no HTML for Tomboy Notes today!]\
<urbanape> aquarius: I wrote it up as a rambling conversation with myself. I'll send it along.
<statik> urbanape, you write rambling conversations with yourself too? i feel better knowing i'm not alone ;)
<urbanape> statik: well, it started as a straightforward "let's get out what we have left to do" and then I started questioning that, and it turned into a bunch of Q: and A: paragraphs.
<urbanape> maybe I'll send it to the internal list.
<urbanape> anyway, the main upshot is that the manifest isn't necessary *except* to support the web ui.
<urbanape> so long as we add a bit of hackery to the records' schema
<rodrigo_> hey statik
<statik> hola rodrigo_, did you have a fun holiday?
<rodrigo_> statik: yeah, lots of fun :-)
<rodrigo_> statik: when you have time, could you re-review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/libubuntuone/bring-music-store-live/+merge/16426 please?
<rodrigo_> statik: and you? or you did not take vacation?
<statik> rodrigo_, I did! it was great. wrote a jabber bot and a weird django file downloading experimental thing, and read lots of books and ate so much delicious food
<rodrigo_> statik: oh, more productive than me then, just ate delicious food :)
<statik> rodrigo_, I still get u1-marshal.h not being created
<statik> i'm on revno 8
<statik> i made a totally clean branch, ran ./autogen.sh and didn't see errors, then ran make
<rodrigo_> statik: and you have glib-genmarshal installed, right?
<statik> yep, when i cd into libubuntuone and run make u1-marshal.h that works fine, and then the compile completes successfully
<urbanape> thisfred: are you a guru on the _changes feed?
<rodrigo_> statik: weird, it works for me on a clean branch without hassle
<rodrigo_> statik: the rules in the Makefile.am seem to be ok
<aquarius> thisfred, CardinalFang, urbanape: some desktopcouch things have come up over the break, which I'd like to lay out for you if you're all available at some point today
<urbanape> I'm up for it
<thisfred> urbanape: somewhere between guru and clueless, I'd say
<urbanape> we're switching to MySQL?
<aquarius> urbanape, nah, just csv files
<thisfred> aquarius: sounds good
<urbanape> w00t!
<thisfred> aquarius: ZODB ? :)
 * aquarius shoots thisfred. In the face
<statik> believe it or not MySQL has a csv engine
<rtgz> aquarius, raw random access block devices
<rtgz> the real black box...
<thisfred> aquarius: tsss, the ZODB is awesome. And quite similar to couchdb in some respects
<urbanape> thisfred: I had been asking CardinalFang over the break, and he was pretty sure it didn't exist, but I thought I'd ask you: do you know if you can get field-level granularity in the _changes feed to see which fields have changed in a given revision?
<thisfred> it's just the 12 million zope layers on top that vary in usability
<aquarius> rtgz, you implement oauth as a kernel module and I'm all over it ;)
<thisfred> urbanape: I too am pretty sure you can't
<thisfred> urbanape: but let me triple check
<aquarius> urbanape, nope, you can't.
<statik> rodrigo_, i just approved the branch. when do we get packages for this uploaded to ubuntu?
<urbanape> this book: http://books.couchdb.org/relax/reference/change-notifications talks about the style=all_docs option to "get more revision and conflict information in the changes array for each result row."
<aquarius> the couch people are Unkeen on the idea of telling you what's changed. you're supposed to hit the document. annoying but true.
<rodrigo_> statik: as soon as I get this and another branch merged
<urbanape> what additional info does that give you? Nothing that I've been able to tell...
<rtgz> aquarius, and filesharing via DRBD..
<urbanape> aquarius: but using documents as the change message is pretty lousy.
<rodrigo_> statik: you have superpowers to merge the branches in tarmac, right?
<urbanape> aquarius: did you read my ramble?
<aquarius> urbanape, I did. I am mulling it over to be sure that I understand it
<urbanape> so, alternately, we could make Bindwood always stamp the bookmark's current location on any document that it sends back to Couch (which is somewhat counter to the idea that we're only observing granular changes locally)
<statik> rodrigo_: i'm running tarmac on libubuntuone now
<urbanape> and always update every field when we bring in a changed bookmark from Couch.
<rodrigo_> statik: could you then please merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/libubuntuone/bring-music-store-live/+merge/16426 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/libubuntuone/python-bindings/+merge/16543 ?
<rodrigo_> statik: cool, thanks
<urbanape> I don't mind my .application_annotations.field_changes notion, but I wish there were a better place for that annotation to go (like on the revision itself, somehow)
<rodrigo_> statik: btw, in one of the few productive moments I had while on vacation, I was thinking if it would make sense to merge libubuntuone into ubuntuone-client?
<rodrigo_> dobey: what do you think?
<thisfred> woohoo, nostalgy for TB3 is out. This will make email catch up about a gazillion times faster and less frustrating
<rodrigo_> TB3?
<rodrigo_> ah thunderbird?
<thisfred> thunderbird, sry
<rodrigo_> then, nostalgy? :D
<urbanape> sent it all to the list. thisfred and CardinalFang: I'd appreciate your thoughts as well.
<thisfred> urbanape: will look at it as soon as I get there
<urbanape> danke
<urbanape> statik: yeah, I find I actually get a lot more written when I pretend it's a conversation. I get some structure out of it, and I can explore all the aspects of what I'm talking about.
<urbanape> (or think I'm talking about)
<statik> hey aquarius, rodrigo_: are you guys available for a phone chat about the music store in 1 hour and 22 minutes?
<aquarius> yep
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think my brain is frozen :)
<jcastro> jblount: when you're around I'll need the graphic for the forum badge.
<rodrigo_> statik: yeah
<rodrigo_> dobey: too much snow? :D
<dobey> rodrigo_: about 2 hours of sleep last night, thanks to having to take the early flight
<urbanape> dobey: early flight? where you at?
<dobey> urbanape: burlington.ma.us
<urbanape> gonna get your ski on?
<urbanape> ah, I was thinking of burlington, vt
<dobey> not really anywhere to ski here... and i hate snow anyway
<rodrigo_> dobey only skies on sand :D
<statik> i always pictured dobey as more of a wingsuit man http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wingsuit_flying
<dobey> if i were going to ski, it would probably be on water
<dobey> liquid water
<rtgz> web guis: http://yui.yahooapis.com/2.8.0r4/build/connection/connection-min.js is loaded by /notes/new from https ui. Causes firefox to drop "Secure" status for the page
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I have updated https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-ubuntu-one-musicstore so do please correct me if I've missed anything :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<dobey> i think hotels use a different metric for "speed" with regards to internet
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, found the u1-marshal.h problem on another clean branch, will submit a fix with the debian package one
<statik> rodrigo_, great! are you including the debian/ dir with the branch? i've seen that discouraged generally, but i've also seen people recently on planet ubuntu saying thats a frustrating rule to have
<rodrigo_> statik: hmm, I usually don't include the debian/ dir int he code branch, so I guess I'll do it on a separate package branch then?
<statik> the general practice seems to be doing a release tarball without the debian/ dir, yeah
<statik> i'm not 100% sure how to bootstrap the packaging branch to work with the UDD branches, james westby would know for sure
<dobey> distribution-specific things in tarballs is generally frowned upon upstream
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<dobey> rodrigo_: not sure about merging libubuntuone
<rodrigo_> statik: well, I wouldn't include the debian/ dir in the tarball, just in the source branch
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, the nautilus plugin would use the contacts-picker widget, that's why I thought about it
<rodrigo_> dobey: and also, we could include other stuff, I guess
<rodrigo_> dobey: for packaging, it would be on a separate package though
<dobey> debian dir in code branches is a pain to maintain
<rodrigo_> statik: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/libubuntuone/fix-marshal-generation/+merge/16783
<rodrigo_> statik: can you try it please?
<statik> rodrigo_, this is a good page to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/
<statik> yep, I'll try it now
<rodrigo_> statik: ok, reading
<rtgz> btw, is there any info on what is causing the global outage of note sync for all u1 users?
<rodrigo_> rtgz: yes, a problem with _rev AFAIK
<dobey> rodrigo_: packaging is irrelevant if we merge them. library would be separate binary packages anyway
<rodrigo_> dobey: yeah
<rtgz> any ETA? Cause this is a substantial part of life that UbuntuOne is aimed to backup
<statik> rodrigo_, it works! i approved the merge, if you set the commit message i'll run tarmac
<rodrigo_> statik: done
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, the thing is I'm about to start packaging libubuntuone, so either I do it on a separate package branch, or merge it with u1-client and add needed stuff to u1-client's packaging branch
<rodrigo_> dobey: that would make it easier, since we won't have to run over the approval process for new packages
<rodrigo_> dobey: so, what do you think, shall I merge it?
<dobey> CardinalFang: you need to be more proactive about that i think :)
<CardinalFang> I guess so.
<CardinalFang> Fear, Fire, Foes, Awake!
<CardinalFang> ...maybe that only works for Hobbits.
<rodrigo_> me :D
<CardinalFang> me
<rtgz> me?
<CardinalFang> Are we still having these?  Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<aquarius> me
<dobey> not me, upstream connection is too slow to type with :(
<rtgz> dobey, internets is slow today here as well :(
<rtgz> the whole world is checking their emails, downloads updates and visits their social networking sites
<dobey> maybe me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think it should probably stay separate. would arther it be separate, than decide to move it back out later. :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, nautilus plugin is the main user of the library
<rodrigo_> s/is/will be
<dobey> rodrigo_: music store
<dobey> rodrigo_: and ideally third party apps :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: right, but part of u1 still
<rodrigo_> dobey: I really don't see a reason to have it separate really
<dobey> yes but it's a separate projects
<dobey> well we might add more to it later
<rodrigo_> given that we have, in u1-client, several subprojects
<rodrigo_> dobey: but all related to u1 :D
<dobey> well all of gnome-foo is related to gnome...
<rodrigo_> so, do we start the standup?
<dobey> please
<dobey> before i can't type again
<dobey> rodrigo_: go :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Vacation. Mail/music store catching up. Merge 2 libubuntuone branches. Started work on debian package for libubuntuone. Fixed marshalers generation code
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look at Canola. Add envvar to override music store default location
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: go
<dobey> Chipaca is going through immigration right now i suspect :)
<CardinalFang> DONE: Gregorian new year.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Help educating Tomboy to write with revisions to desktopcouch.  Finally make boss happy and put work ideas in bugs and blueprints.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nein.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, if you have something to say...
<rtgz> DONE: Some nautilus module debugging, corrected weak ref notify to be removed on module shutdown, waiting for merge. Standalone note sync script for GNote/Tomboy to local CouchDB sync.
<rtgz> TODO: Get a real job, update diagnose client with something,
<rtgz> BLOCKED: Sick
<rtgz> aquarius, to infinity and beyond!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: submitted initial fake music store and music store for review; worked out file delivery API; specced file delivery; consumed the European mince pie mountain
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: package rhythmbox plugin; work out why decorators don't work on HttpResponseRedirects; allow OAuth to web UI; make music store views better; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> dobey, you're up
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, Fixed #485824, Fixed #499850, Bug triage, Moved logging config to a separate generated conf file
<dobey> ☹ TODO: More new UI code, Lean training,
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape, jblount: somebody pick up the phone :)
<urbanape> DONE: Made some great (on paper) progress on Bindwood, ready to be implemented.
<urbanape> TODO: get 'er done
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: europe
<dobey> brb
<dobey> hrmm, i need to find me some food
 * rtgz found that one line merges tend to get better review approval than multi-line :)
<dobey> one line changes tend to be easier to review
<aquarius> - UBUNTUONE_SERVER_URL = "https://one.ubuntu.com"
<aquarius> + UBUNTUONE_SERVER_URL = "http://yepishev.name"
<aquarius> :-)
<CardinalFang> Not easier to accept, aquarius .
 * aquarius grins
<CardinalFang> Just review.
<rtgz_> aquarius, I have been thinking about registering that domain for 3 years... I guess I know what I'll do with it now :)
 * aquarius grins
<rtgz_> _very_ personal cloud
<dobey> i had a cloud once, then it evaporated
<rtgz_> web ui people, please please please implement file searching...
 * rtgz_ emitted too much "please please please" feature request today, shutting down
<dobey> filename searching, or file contents search?
<rtgz_> dobey, file name for now, content search is something that will make u1 web ui really stand out.
 * rtgz_ tested ASUS WebStorage
 * rtgz_ did not like the UI, it is scaaary
<dobey> well, it's a privacy issue unfortunately
<dobey> is launchpad really slow right now?
<rtgz_> and now the final q for the web guys (no please please please) - why are the links pointing 1) to _new window, 2) the URL does not contain the filename so that when new tab IS opened, the original filename becames visible only on download
<aquarius> statik, rodrigo_?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ready
<statik> rtgz_, I don't know why they are pointing to _new, thats annoying. The URL doesn't have the filename because of addressing, but we could stick the filename in and just ignore it in the download server, that would be more userfriendly. Should probably also add the filename in a tooltip.
<jblount> rtgz_: I think they point to _new because those links were opening the file (instead of downloading it). This is a bug.
<jblount> Oh, and sorry I missed the standup. I mis-judged how long my run would take me after taking two weeks off :(
<jblount> DONE: Holiday, Email triage
<jblount> TODO: Public file links!
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<thisfred> urbanape: I'm having trouble understanding the email, which likely means I'll have to read it more thoroughly, but I still wonder if there isn't a simpler, stupider solution to the problem. As an analogy, over the holidays, I worked on a pet project that deals with audio files, and I kept searching for a way to fingerprint just the audio content of a file, mostly so I could see if it was the same file when it was moved, and/or w
<thisfred> hen its id3 tags were modified.
<thisfred> urbanape: in the end, it turns out that this is almost impossibly hard
<rtgz_> statik, _new != _blank, re- filename appended to the download hash - agree
<thisfred> and instead, I gave up on the first part, and just use the full path to the file as an id everywhere
<thisfred> which gave me everything else I needed
<thisfred> and it turns out *I* at least, don't move my mp3s around all that much
<rtgz_> re: music store - ogg/mp3/mp3-only/ogg-only/DRM ?
<thisfred> rtgz_: I think mp3 no DRM
<thisfred> urbanape: I wonder if there is some way to do the same for the bookmarks: using the "path" as (part of) the couchdb id
<rtgz_> htere was an earlier discussion about syncdaemon not picking up the files when they are put into dirs. I managed to reproduce that, anybody interested?
<rtgz_> with TRACE log level
<urbanape> thisfred: but moving a bookmark (changing its path) doesn't change *the bookmark*
<urbanape> they're orthagonal aspects. Its location is metadata, not the data itself.
<urbanape> I'm not at all surprised that it's hard to read. It was mostly just a stream of consciousness kind of thing.
<urbanape> but I wanted to get some feedback from other Couch-y types.
<dobey> rtgz_: i don't think record labels generally release music as flac/ogg/etc... mp3 is the standard
<thisfred> urbanape: Of course in an ideal world, content and metadata of this kind would be cleanly separated, but to couchdb, it's all data
<dobey> man it is cold in here
<urbanape> thisfred: sure, which is why I am proposing this kind of hackishness.
<thisfred> urbanape: also, in any other database system, they will tell you not to use semantically meaningful ids
<urbanape> the ids I'm proposing aren't semantically meaningful
<thisfred> urbanape: rereading
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah I know, I'm saying, in couchdb, it seems to be fine to use such ids
<urbanape> I'm suggesting that instead of using Couch's generated ids, and annotating the record with a locally produced uuid, we just use the uuid as the id and be done with it.
<urbanape> thisfred: ah
<urbanape> yes, it does turn some traditional db conventions on their ears
<thisfred> note that it may not be the solution you're looking for at all, but I'm saying that challenging almost all your assumptions sometimes gets you a very simple 99% (i.e. good enough) solution in couchdb
<thisfred> of course that's not a mode one can work in all the time
<urbanape> okay, so partly, I'm also looking for affirmation that this might not necessarily be "hackish" but could, in fact, be a conventional way of doing things in the CouchDB world.
<urbanape> since we have to rely on the document being the message, and all.
<thisfred> urbanape: On second reading I'm thinking that yes, it may be the couchish way
<thisfred> I'm not worried about the upgrade that much, if we can generate the manifest for a new user, we can do it for existing users too, right?
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah, I think this is a good idea. Possibly even having 1 manifest per folder. In couchdb splitting things up into multiple documents makes them less fragile often
<thisfred> hmm, I'm not sure I'm getting it yet
<thisfred> what is the manifest?
<thisfred> urbanape:  Is it not a couchdb document in your vision?
<thisfred> I would make it one, but rather than have manifest, have a bookmark and a folder record type
<thisfred> folder record types, have just one field: contents, which is a list of ids (of folders and bookmarks)
<thisfred> or have I now unsolved the actual problem?
<urbanape> thisfred: so, the manifest as originally envisioned is a single JSON doc that represents the entire bookmarks tree, but only in terms of the structure.
<urbanape> a tree of uuid nodes
<thisfred> ah ok, so I got that right
<thisfred> having multiple folder documents instead, and the tree structure implicit, makes the chance of conflicts smaller
<urbanape> I can see that, I guess.
<thisfred> I'm just thinking out loud, so by no means I'm saying this is the one solution to rule them all and in darkness bind them
<urbanape> the problem I uncovered (I think) is that for Bindwood clients, the manifest is useless, but it seems essential for decent responsiveness on the web ui (where we don't want to seek to rev 0 and walk the entire history)
<urbanape> sure
<urbanape> the upgrade or migration is just about the people who've been using it to date. "Blow away your database and start over" is a solution I'd like to avoid.
<thisfred> urbanape: right, so writing a view that reproduces the tree should not be that hard
<thisfred> urbanape: right, but since they have a folder structure in their firefox, we can generate the tree from that
<thisfred> and hopefully not nuke their other clients
<urbanape> I think my prediliction had been towards fewer document types in the database: records (bookmarks and folders) and ancillary material (manifests and design views)
<urbanape> thisfred: yes, but there will need to be a migration step. The structure can always be recreated, so long as they're doing it from the "canonical" location
<thisfred> I agree with non-proliferation of document types
<urbanape> (since if you currently use Bindwood, your secondary machines won't necessarily reflect your organization)
<urbanape> thisfred: and that's where I came up with one JSON doc for the entire manifest tree.
<urbanape> but I'm open-minded.
<dobey> brb
<thisfred> urbanape: I would think folders and bookmarks would do it, what does the manifest add that folders can't do? Or do we need a root that isn't a folder?
<urbanape> so, in the case of normal Bindwood clients, each maintains its own state of the last known rev it's seen.
<thisfred> aquarius: feel free to weigh in, since you're quite good at blowing holes in my theories ;)
<urbanape> the web ui won't have that luxury (without resorting to HTML storage or something)
<urbanape> so we'll want something to short circuit the "go to rev 0 and walk the history to arrange everything as it should be"
<thisfred> urbanape: but will the web ui need to? the web ui doesn't have the problem that it stores things in two places, couchdb will just *be* it's storage
<urbanape> walking all the folders is closer to that in my mind than "get this one document"
<thisfred> urbanape: so it won't  need to track changes at all
<urbanape> thisfred: that's true
<urbanape> we want our web uis to be responsive and "real time" though, don't we?
<thisfred> and it may be possible to write a single smart view that gives you the tree
<urbanape> I imagined the web ui would also be tracking _changes after it built up the initial view
<urbanape> but that would be nicer, too.
<thisfred> you mean constant ajax updates? Could work, but it could also just ask the database for the view again
<urbanape> hm. okay, but moving from the manifest to each folder record maintaining a list of its children still means multiple records getting updated if a bookmark is moved from, say, one folder to another.
<urbanape> rather than just the bookmark and the manifest being updated.
<thisfred> urbanape: yes, you'd be updating the two folder documents
<thisfred> wait, why would you need to update both?
<urbanape> because both of their children lists would change
<thisfred> do you have links going both ways?
<thisfred> no I mean in your scenario
<urbanape> want to move this to voice?
<thisfred> if you move the document from one folder to another, that would only mean an update to the manifest or not?
<thisfred> urbanape: sure, but in that case I definitely want aquarius in too :)
<urbanape> in my proposed scenario, moving any bookmark anywhere entails updating two documents: the bookmark itself with its new location (parent uuid and index) and the manifest
<aquarius> hang on, just got off a phone call
<thisfred> hmm, I would keep the location information in one place only
<aquarius> give me five mins to review the scrollback and get tea
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> awesome
<urbanape> the manifest remains a static document representing the current canonical structure. It would be updated after every add, delete, and move (but not on an internal bookmark change (title, uri, &c))
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> so a bookmark document itself would not know from location
<thisfred> or need to
<urbanape> what you proposed would also update two documents: the old parent and the new parent
<thisfred> right
<urbanape> but not the bookmark itself
<thisfred> and that's fine
<urbanape> yeah.
<urbanape> and in the case of simply reordering a folder, only one document
<thisfred> updating two documents is nothing. I'm just saying with the manifest it could be one
<urbanape> See, this is what I missed working this out alone.
<thisfred> but the benefits of having it be multiple documents outweighs the efficency of updating just one IMO
<urbanape> I'm glad I came to my epiphany before I got too much written with JSON diffing libraries, though. Lord what a pain.
<urbanape> I'm liking this approach.
<urbanape> and we still wouldn't need the manifest, even for the web ui.
<thisfred> ok, good, then there's a chance aquarius won't say bollocks
<dobey> bbiab, lunch and mobility
<urbanape> okay, so, since documents are the change medium
<urbanape> a bookmark move is represented by (at most) two folder revisions in the _changes feed
<urbanape> a delete and a create
<urbanape> I wonder if we'll want to encapsulate that somehow in a higher-level language.
<urbanape> that the client can interpret
<thisfred> urbanape: actually, two updates (if the folders already exist)
<urbanape> right, but only one update if the move was internal to the folder (changing the order of bookmarks)
<urbanape> at most, it will ever be two folder updates.
<thisfred> pseudocode: folder1.contents.remove(docid); folder2.contents.insert_at(position, docid)
<thisfred> yep
<urbanape> yes, but we need to recognize that we're not just deleting docid from folder1
<urbanape> we're moving it.
<urbanape> maybe
<thisfred> well, the docid stays the same
<urbanape> maybe it doesn't matter that we'd recreate it from scratch with the same docid.
<thisfred> so we can deduce it, if need be
<thisfred> if the docids are uuids
<urbanape> the order of those events probably matters.
<urbanape> oh, duh
<urbanape> so the client needs to recognize a move
<urbanape> and then it can make the local gesture.
<thisfred> not really, because the document isn't modified
<thisfred> (re order)
<thisfred> so the worst could happen is: temporarily, it's in two folders, or in none
<urbanape> yeah, but there's no semantic way in Firefox to have a bookmark be multi-present
<urbanape> and there's already a move API.
<rtgz> nautilus smb sharing tab is called "Share". In case file is shared using Ubuntu One it is not clear how to "unshare" the folder..
<urbanape> we need to have a way of saying: "If this rev represents the order of the children changing or if this and the next (or previous) represent a bookmark moving from one folder to another: make the move gesture locally"
<rtgz> hey, how to unshare the folder from ubuntuone nautilus plugin ?
<thisfred> urbanape: ah right
<thisfred> so we need to translate _changes to firefox actions.
<urbanape> thisfred: which would be easy, if we had that language in a revision annotation
<urbanape> yeah
<urbanape> which made me wonder about the field-level granularity in _changes
<thisfred> simplest is to do the delete and add
<thisfred> in that order
<thisfred> and not worry about using move, unless this breaks firefox in some way
<urbanape> the only thing it might break (and upset some power users) is that it might mess up internal accounting for last visited or number of visits, or something.
<thisfred> urbanape: right. If it does, we should store that information in couchdb as well
<thisfred> (or perhaps we should do so regardless)
<urbanape> yeah, we've not been keep track of it today.
<urbanape> to date, rather
<urbanape> does batch updating happen in one revision?
<urbanape> or one per item in the batch?
<thisfred> urbanape: I think in a singe rev
<urbanape> then that's the best way!
<urbanape> batch PUT the two folders with their newly computed children
<urbanape> and make the client recognize two folders changing in one revision as a move.
<thisfred> urbanape: eh, I mean, a single db sequence number update
<thisfred> but that's what you mean to I think
<thisfred> too
<urbanape> yeah, but isn't that what you get in the _changes feed?
<thisfred> right
<urbanape> sequence updates
<urbanape> yeah
<urbanape> sorry, yeah, in one sequence
<thisfred> yep, should be able to make that work
<urbanape> so, what do you think of my .application_annotations.field_changes idea/
<urbanape> ?
<urbanape> so that clients can see which exact fields were updated and dispatch accordingly?
 * aquarius catches up, sorta
<thisfred> I would hesitate adding this. It's hard to get right, and adds a lot of complexity that I'm not sure we absolutely need
<urbanape> so, if location is no longer a part of the bookmark record, we could just walk the record on an update and impose everything we find.
<thisfred> if the documents are more granular, as described above, it would not buy you much anymore for one thing: a change to a folder would always be a change to its contents field
<urbanape> or its title
<thisfred> right
<aquarius> I have a few thoughts, which you may have already covered
<urbanape> yeah, and we can test to see whether it's different
<urbanape> "has the title changed? No, next."
<aquarius> what happens if you move a bookmark from one folder to another?
<aquarius> ( rtgz: sorry, I know you've asked a load of questions and I haven't responded)
<urbanape> aquarius: two documents get updated: the old parent (its children field) and the new parent (its children field)
<thisfred> pseudocode: folder1.contents.remove(docid); folder2.contents.insert_at(position, docid)
<thisfred> aquarius: ^^
<urbanape> aquarius: we'd do it in one batch PUT
<urbanape> and so would show up as a single sequence in _changes.
<aquarius> and to reconstruct the structure you *have* to walk the folder tree starting from the root?
<thisfred> aquarius: which can be done from a single view, I'm pretty sure
<urbanape> yes, but each folder would always maintain its current set of children.
<aquarius> thisfred, o rly?
<thisfred> sure,
<thisfred> just output ehh
<thisfred> (order, id)
<aquarius> how do you know which folder a document is in?
<thisfred> for key folder
<thisfred> id being the id of the child
<urbanape> aquarius: given this approach, why would you need to?
<thisfred> (id, order) is better for sorting
<urbanape> everything internal to Firefox is addressable by our map of uuid to internal id
<aquarius> urbanape, you update current-parent-folder and new-parent-folder. how do you know which document current-parent-folder is?
<urbanape> ENOPARSE
<urbanape> thisfred: I do think it would be easier to execute this maneuver with a bit of language, though.
<aquarius> I move a bookmark from folder1 to folder2. You need to update folder1.children to remove bookmark, and update folder2.children to add bookmark, yes? How do you know the couch docid for folder1?
<urbanape> it's the _id of folder1
<aquarius> ah, couchdoc._id == mozilla.internal_uuid ?
<urbanape> yes
<thisfred> I don't :), since you're introducing a whole new thing, storing "actions" which will need to be processed, removed, and replicated back and forth
<aquarius> I missed that :)
<urbanape> thisfred: consider moving a bookmark from front to back: old_f.children = [ a, b, c, d, e, f ] new_f.children = [ f, a, b, c, d, e ]
<thisfred> urbanape: in the same folder?
<urbanape> the index of every child changed, but to do that, all we need to do is make one statement: new_f.move(f, 0)
<urbanape> yeah
<thisfred> ok, so does firefox internally use indexes?
<urbanape> it's hard to infer that programatically
<urbanape> yes
<aquarius> because you don't actually store the indexes explicitly on the document; they're just inherent in the order of the children mergeablelist
<aquarius> except that mergeablelists have an _order
<thisfred> well we can wrap that in a little bit of code surely
<urbanape> aquarius: but Firefox uses an index when you tell it to move something or insert something somewhere
<thisfred> aquarius: aha
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah, we can just use the order in the list as the index
<urbanape> what I'm saying is
<aquarius> yeah, but your problem is that you don't get change notifications from firefox if a node's index changes as a result of some other change?
<thisfred> we have to deduce the old order
<aquarius> why not, when any bookmark changes, just re-serialise its whole containing folder?
<thisfred> I would vote for that
<urbanape> now we're back full circle
<urbanape> that's what the manifest was for
<urbanape> and did
<urbanape> (and does)
<thisfred> urbanape: but the folder documents do that too right?
<thisfred> just more atomically
<aquarius> 'cept having it all in one document is an invitation to conflict
<urbanape> no, so the current state of things is that bookmarks know their location
<aquarius> and having it in lots of separate documents makes conflicts less likely
<urbanape> and the client exploits that knowledge when moving them in response to revisions
<urbanape> ("aha, this bookmark's new parent and index is x and 0, so I'll make that gesture now. all tidy!")
<urbanape> and we'd also update the manifest, which Bindwood would ignore, but something else (like the web UI) could make immediate sense of
<rtgz> aquarius, no problem, I have a GNote with all my questions and feature requests :)
<urbanape> "Ah, thank goodness, I don't have to walk the entire history from rev 0!"
<thisfred> urbanape: I don't think we need to worry about the web ui
<urbanape> I agree, now.
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> so does that maybe eliminate the need for the manifest entirely?
<urbanape> my point with my last "consider moving a bookmark" comment was:
<aquarius> and bindwood doesn't need the manifest because it already knows what {the current, a recent} state of play is, because it's already got the bookmarks tree; the web ui hasn't?
<urbanape> we need to be smart enough to recognize that in an 8-child folder, we don't need to make 8 moves to update each child's index, if we're just moving the last one to the first position
<thisfred> if the above works, we could also just store parent ids on everything, and have the folders be near empty documents
<thisfred> ah and the index
<thisfred> and no
<urbanape> aquarius: this new folder approach raises some new questions that I thorugh were dealt with when the bookmarks knew their position.
<thisfred> folders with a contents field have my vote I think
<aquarius> we do need to update them all, though, because either we're using MergeableLists (which have explicit indexes), or we're not (and then you fall prey to the problem that MergeableLists were designed to solve)
<urbanape> aquarius: no, you don't
<urbanape> so, consider:
<urbanape> can we all get on the phone for a sec? my wrists are starting to hurt a bit.
 * thisfred fires up skype
<urbanape> phone/skype/whatnot
<aquarius> go for it
<urbanape> thisfred: I'm urbanape on skype
<thisfred> I'm gettring wires and pulseaudio soryed
<thisfred> sorted
<urbanape> woohoo
<urbanape> I totally get that the .application_annotations.field_changes is untenable.
<CardinalFang> Yeah.  :\
<urbanape> the idea that it was per-revision had escaped the others, and aquarius reminded me that not all revisions might be replicated between hosts, so lots of semantics could be lost.
<urbanape> in any case, we've just hashed out an even simpler solution.
<CardinalFang> I'm interested in it
<urbanape> cut out even more cruft.
<urbanape> No need for a manifest at all now.
<aquarius> urbanape, thisfred: modified tree traversal (or, how to store hierarchy in a DB of records): http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/hierarchical-data-database/2
<urbanape> folders will be present as records with two fields: title and children, children being an ordered list of child _ids.
<urbanape> client will compute differences in children lists between two revs
<thisfred> aquarius: urbanape yeah, I don't think there's anything better than for (order = 0; i < len(this.contents); order++) emit((this._id, order) , this.contents[order])
<dobey> hi again
<dobey> yay speed
<thisfred> dobey: stay away from that stuff dobey
<dobey> *this* is high speed internet
<thisfred> ah ok
<dobey> hopped over to the office
<dobey> now if i just had a working mouse
<dobey> guess i should have swapped batteries before flight
<dobey> any other branches i need to land before i start getting into coding?
<dobey> yes there are
<thisfred> urbanape: there is one alternative to the folders + bookmarks solution: storing the full path (as a list) and order in each bookmark. This way the folders are completely implied.
<thisfred> but this will mean pain when moving folders around. nm
<CardinalFang> Recompute them.  Easy peasy.
<CardinalFang> Well, not easy on races.  I keep forgetting there's no atomicity.
<CardinalFang> (Given my last employer, I shouldn't forget.)
 * rtgz offline for openwrt reflash. goodbye cruel world!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: well, it's not superhard, but it's messier. Maybe that's the couch way though, and there's never the need to compute a tree or a subtree
<thisfred> CardinalFang: you have bulk updates which are semi-atomic in a very quaint sort of way
<urbanape> thisfred: yeah, thought of that.
<thisfred> In this case a bulk update with all_or_nothing=True would probably work
<urbanape> plus, you still need to keep the order (index) somewhere.
<thisfred> urbanape: ah yes, for the folders
<thisfred> really never mind then :)
<urbanape> I'll stick with what we hashed out.
<urbanape> I think it's very, very elegant.
<urbanape> I only feel silly for not having figured it out myself over break.
<thisfred> I have thought a lot less about the problem, which makes it easier ;)
<urbanape> yeah, having all the background context made it hard to see it clearly
#ubuntuone 2010-01-05
<leny> Are there any plans to add Maestro or Paypal to the billing options on uo ?
<aquarius> leny, I don't know. I'll ask
<leny> Thanks I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesn't use _credit_ cards but has a debit card. I'll wait
<aquarius> it's on the list of stuff we'd like to do at some future point, but we don't yet have a time when it'll happen, sorry
<leny> aquarius, OK, announce it on the twitter etc if/when it happends and you'll have one more customer.  Thanks
<aquarius> leny, no problem :)
* tcole changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask tcole | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> rodrigo_, vds?
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> I'll start
<teknico> DONE: started strengthening net access, started configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048), some bug triaging
<teknico> TODO: more bug triaging, finish configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048), finish strengthening net access
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Catchup from holiday, started public links web ui
<jblount> TODO: Finish public links web ui, chat with statik about prioritiz/sing stuff for this week
<jblount> BLOCKED: Just updated trunk and got bit by #503395
<jblount> CardinalFang: YOU!
<CardinalFang> DONE: cleaned up local machines.
<CardinalFang> TODO: code reviews.  put jobs in bugs or blueprints to placate boss.  fix tomboy subsequent-revision bug in server.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape, if you please....
<urbanape> DONE: Came up with a simpler, far more brilliant plan with the help of aquarius and thisfred. Started gutting code.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish it up, between on-call reviewing.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius! Aquarius! Aquarius!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: start putting together music store screenshots for review; allow music store widget to correctly log in to website; allow dev server to see live music store; update music store blueprint with work items
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: package rhythmbox plugin; make music store views better; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> rodrigo ftw
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Packaging of libubuntuone. More new XML<->HTML converter work. Music store discussions. More contacts picker work
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add envvar to override music store default location
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next vds
<aquarius> er, put "package RB plugin" on rodrigo_'s todo :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yeah
<rodrigo_> aquarius: you need to do a release first though
<jcastro> hey wait, the rb bits are a plugin? all self contained?
<aquarius> jcastro, it's in two halves; a U1MusicStore gtk widget, and a RB plugin which embeds the widget.
<jcastro> oh ok, I am just wondering how much surgery will be done to rb itself
<aquarius> None. It's a plugin.
<aquarius> No hackery in RB core required.
<jcastro> right, that makes that mail I sent you guys about talking to rb upstream moot. So, yay!
<aquarius> well, kinda; I spoke to RB upstream anyway, with lots of "I want to do X. How do I do it?" questions, but they were very helpful :)
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> you two make my job very easy
<aquarius> I try :)
<aquarius> vds?
<jcastro> vds?
<aquarius> jcastro, I'm pinging vds to take his part in the standup meeting :P
<jcastro> oh, I suppose I'll stop interrupting, sorry!
<vds> sorry was in a call
<vds> DONE: working on branch to configure funambol to send sms messages #418048
<vds> TODO: finish this branch to setup funambol to send sms messages
<vds> BLOCKED: I'm waiting for the funambol support guys to answer to the ticket I've filed
<urbanape> an editor wish: bzr integration that shows real time diffs on the documents I'm working on.
<urbanape> I'm sure there's an emacs mode somewhere that does it.
<adiroiban> hi. If this is the right channel for couchdb desktop, I have one question. In Ubuntu Karmic, any couchdb database will be synced with Ubuntu One, or only notes and contacts?
<tcole> Well, sort of. You can create other desktop-couch databases which will be synced
<tcole> but that doesn't automatically apply to any database you might have in a local couchdb instance
<adiroiban> tcole: by default, couchdb replication will not create new databases
<tcole> ah, point
<adiroiban> tcole: does couchdb desktop also handle / initialize synchronizations?
<tcole> I don't actually know offhand
<tcole> urbanape: ping
<adiroiban> on my default Karmic system, with Ubuntu One, the couchdb also contains the test suite databases
<adiroiban> and ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log complains about them
 * tcole nods
<adiroiban> is this the right place to talk about couchdb dektop?
<tcole> yes
<tcole> I'm hoping one of the desktopcouch devs will chime in
<aquarius> hey
<aquarius> adiroiban, any databases in desktopcouch, except for those that are explicitly excluded, will be synchronized
<tcole> thanks aquarius
<aquarius> adiroiban, we go a step beyond "stock" Couch replication, in that we create the DBs in other couches (Ubuntu One, other paired desktopcouch servers) that are replicated to
<adiroiban> aquarius: I see, so I can use Ubuntu one as my couchdb in the cloud ?
<urbanape> tcole: pong
<aquarius> adiroiban, that depends on what you want to use it for. You certainly can access it directly, but access to Ubuntu One's couchdb, like desktopcouch, is secured with OAuth
<tcole> urbanape: I've got a user with a question about deleting bookmarks with bindwood -- they delete from firefox, but the bookmark is coming back
<aquarius> adiroiban, so you can't, for example, browse Futon in a browser. You can store data in it and retrieve data from it directly, though.
<adiroiban> aquarius: well. I have a small desktop app for keeping track of my notes and tasks
<adiroiban> right now I'm using sqlite
<adiroiban> but I will be happy to move the backend to couchdb using couchdbdesktop
<urbanape> tcole: do you know what version they're using?
<aquarius> adiroiban, excellent! I'd love to answer all the questions I can to help you do that
<adiroiban> the problem is that it is written in vala
<adiroiban> i start hacking the current vapi file
<adiroiban> and it should solve the problem
<adiroiban> but I was not sure about the scope of couchdb desktop
<aquarius> adiroiban, ooh, vala. I don't think there is, yet, a desktopcouch library for Vala. This is a good chance to create one, though :) You could either bind couchdb-glib to Vala, or build one from scratch (based on an existing couchdb library? is there one for vala?)
<adiroiban> aquarius: I assume I can look at evolution-couchdb implementation and implement the same logic in my app
<aquarius> adiroiban, certainly, yes, or desktopcouch.records, which is Python; I don't know which would be easier for you to follow
<aquarius> (the python would certainly be easier for me, but I'm more a Python guy than a C guy :))
<tcole> urbanape: I don't; I will try to find out.
<adiroiban> aquarius: I am not aware of any „native” couchdb lib for vala
<urbanape> tcole: is there a bug #?
<tcole> urbanape: right now it's still a question and I haven't converted it to a bug yet: https://answers.launchpad.net/bindwood/+question/95105
<adiroiban> but I think a (nice crafted) binding for couchdb-glib should do the trick
<aquarius> adiroiban, yeah, so you can either match the desktopcouch.records API or the couchdb-glib API (or invent your own, if you prefer, although sticking with an existing one would beideal :))
<aquarius> adiroiban, the chap to talk to about details of couchdb-glib is rodrigo_, who's currently eating dinner or something :)
<adiroiban> I don't like inventing that kind of things :)
<adiroiban> aquarius: yep. I will hunt rodrigo later :)
<aquarius> cool -- couchdb-glib is necessarily a more basic API than desktopcouch.records, just because C's more basic :)
<urbanape> tcole: thanks. I have vague recollections of that being fixed a while ago.
<adiroiban> aquarius: thanks for the info. I am happy to hear Ubuntu One can be used as a  generic couchdb replication server
<aquarius> adiroiban, it can indeed, yep -- desktopcouch.replication handles the replication logic (in particular, OAuth-signing replication requests and so on)
<adiroiban> aquarius: but from the point of view of a desktop app developer, I only need to care about reading and writing the local couchdb. No need for explicity replicationrequests. Is this correct?
<aquarius> adiroiban, totally correct. You just write to desktopcouch; your data is replicated up to Ubuntu One and down to any other paired machines you have
<aquarius> you don't have to do any of that replication; we take care of that for you
<adiroiban> aquarius: great. just like in a perfect world :)
<aquarius> adiroiban, that's the Ubuntu One Promise. ;-)
<adiroiban> Is there a problem with Cromium and Ubuntu One webpage?
<adiroiban> or Epiphany
<aquarius> adiroiban, there shouldn't be; I'm using Chromium :) What sort of problem are you having?
<adiroiban> I can not use the online note editor
<aquarius> what do you mean by "can't use"?
<adiroiban> well. I can not save notes
<aquarius> ah, that's a server problem; it's being worked on
<aquarius> I'm not sure where the fix is for that; CardinalFang may know more, when he's around
<adiroiban> also the notes and contacts are not synced with my local couchdb
<adiroiban> I was able to copy all my evolution contact to couchdb agenda
<adiroiban> they were pushed to Ubuntu One
<adiroiban> but I can no longer access the Ubuntu one agenda in evolution
<adiroiban> and using Futon, I can see that contacts are not synced
<adiroiban> is this also a known problem?
<aquarius> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting has some tips for if desktopcouch has got confused and stopped working with evolution
<homeasvs> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> homeasvs, pong! happy new year, pal :)
<homeasvs> same to all of you!
<homeasvs> so I have a branch of 0.5 on launchpad that uses python-keyring
<aquarius> you are a hero of the revolution
<homeasvs> obviously since python-keyring is a simpler api it cannot generate exactly the same secrets as with gnome-keyring
<homeasvs> I don't know if you need migration code then to cover that case ?
<aquarius> ah. I was worried that might happen, but I hadn't looked closely enough into pytohn-keyring to be sure
<aquarius> thisfred, ping/
<aquarius> homeasvs, what are the differences?
<thisfred> yo
<homeasvs> aquarius, I need to fix it on maemo so that it uses an unencrypted file store, otherwise dbus activation hangs because it asks for a password on the console
<aquarius> thisfred, desktopcouch 0.5 with python-keyring! l00k! ^^
<homeasvs> aquarius, it's a simple api - basically set_password(service, username, password)
<thisfred> awesome!
<homeasvs> aquarius, so none of the extra info you guys use, but I don't think that's a big deal
<homeasvs> aquarius, my current problem on maemo is that desktopcouch-service now starts and launches couchdb, but then hangs because it can't find an avahi service file or something
<aquarius> so we'd need to think about migration (or, possibly, having it deal seamlessly with both, rather than forcibly upgrading your keyring password, which would be better)
<homeasvs> well, I'd have to say that the python-keyring api is a little too light to my taste
<homeasvs> not to mention, blocking, so ugh imo
<aquarius> homeasvs, erm...desktopcouch-service hangs? that's not supposed to happen
<homeasvs> the keys have a generic name when you look at them in seahorse, not ideal
<aquarius> yeah, the API's not ideal, but "don't bind desktopcouch tightly to gnome" is enough of a win that we can live with the pain of blocking simple APIs.
<homeasvs> aquarius, oh, lots of things happened that aren't supposed to happen as I ported to fedora and maemo
<aquarius> if there was something that was non-blocking and rich and also cross-platform then that'd be, y'know, great :)
<homeasvs> apparently my six days erlang build on maemo is incomplete as it misses all of the ssl stuff
<homeasvs> hm, that might be a good twisted project to start at some point
<aquarius> ooh, that will probably mean that it won't sync to Ubuntu One if there's no SSL :(
<aquarius> thisfred, so, what's the best way of us looking at getting this lovely python-keyring stuff into core desktopcouch?
<aquarius> could just submit a merge proposal for review, but I'm a bit concerned about it being very invasive
<thisfred> aquarius: we might need upgrade code if it is, which means we'll have to think about upgrade infrastructure, which we will need to do some day anyway
<aquarius> homeasvs, I wonder about allowing python-keyring to optionally take extra parameters which are passed on to the underlying implementation, so you can add keynames in gnome-keyring...although that might be The Wrong Thing
<homeasvs> aquarius, that's what I was thinking too
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't know much about the preferred way to do this in ubuntu/desktop/python apps. There must be something we can use. Setuptools?
<aquarius> what concerns me is not breaking other consumers (obvious example is couchdb-glib)
<adiroiban> aquarius: my problem is that org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort is timeout by message bus
<aquarius> so I'd much, much, much rather not change how the keys are stored if we can possibly avoid it, rather than upgrade the key storage
<homeasvs> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomasvs/desktopcouch/0.5-keyring <- this is the branch
<homeasvs> first commit was 'just move keyring code to one module, creating a function for each type of key access'
<homeasvs> ie, a refactoring of existing code
<homeasvs> second commit was 'now use keyring instead'
<homeasvs> and third commit was 'I did something wrong in the first commit', so sorry about that
<homeasvs> aquarius, that's probably only possible with a) changes to python-keyring or b) some still-gnome-keyring-specific code (but doable; load keyring; figure out if it's trying to us gnome-keyring; if so, use specific code)
<aquarius> I've got no problem with changes to python-keyring if they'll be accepted upstream, which I'd think they would be if they were generic enough?
<aquarius> I'm thinking in terms of adding an "extras" dict to calls where you can pass specific information if you *know* which platform you're on, which will be ignored on other platforms, sort of thing
<homeasvs> to be honest I don't really understand the attributes part of gnome keyring
<homeasvs> what's the point of it ?
<homeasvs> the desktopcouch secrets still end up being combinations of usernames and passwords
<homeasvs> one of them puts 4 different pieces of info in one secret
<homeasvs> the semantics aren't very obvious imo
<homeasvs> and they're all 'generic secret' when it looks like for some of them NETWORK_PASSWORD would make more sense
<aquarius> I can see that argument, certainly, and I'm not totally averse to the idea of changing how we store the secrets, I'm just worried that it makes it quite a bit harder to actually get this code out, because we need to upgrade all the consumers at once (bindwood, couchdb-glib, desktopcouch.records), and if you upgrade some but not others you break
<homeasvs> hm
<homeasvs> well, it looks to me first of all that gnome-keyring uses NETWORK_PASSWORD, not GENERIC_SECRET
<homeasvs> the upgrade doesn't sound like that big of a deal, since the packages can require a new desktopcouch, no ?
<homeasvs> I guess we should just talk to the author of python-keyring
<homeasvs> I think in any case it makes sense to take at least the first and third commit on that branch, since it moves all keyring code to one specific module
<aquarius> the packages can require a new DC, but you'd need a new couchdb-glib as well, for example
<aquarius> yeah, I like the refactoring a lot
<aquarius> because we definitely need to do that!
<homeasvs> aquarius, why would a new couchdb-glib be a problem ? doesn't it depend on desktopcouch ?
<aquarius> yeah, but desktopcouch doesn't depend on it, and afaik couchdb-glib isn't locked to your DC version. So upgrading DC won't upgrade couchdb-glib
 * aquarius checks that he's not talking out if his arse
<aquarius> yeah, evolution-couchdb just depends on desktopcouch, not on a specific version
<aquarius> wish rodrigo was around :)
<homeasvs> ok, well
<homeasvs> who starts the talks with the keyring guy to see what he thinks ?
<aquarius> I can do that (and CC the desktopcouch mailing list, and you obviously), unless you know the chap? Kang Zhang.
<homeasvs> no, don't know him.  yeah, please do.
<adiroiban> trying to debug desktopcouch i got this erorrs after starting /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service http://paste.ubuntu.com/351894/
<adiroiban> any hints for solving the problem. A dbus requires to getPort will not start desktopcouch on my computer
<aquarius> adiroiban, there's no oauth token in the desktopcouch ini file. (/home/adi/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini)
<aquarius> what's in that file?
<adiroiban> there is no such file
<aquarius> that'd be the problem, then :)
<adiroiban> who should create that file?
<adiroiban> reading http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/How_Desktopcouch_Works was not of much help for this problem
<aquarius> adiroiban, that file's created by start_local_couchdb, iirc
<aquarius> I don't quite understand how it's not being created for you, though
<adiroiban> I don't know how to call start_local_couchdb
<aquarius> you're not supposed to have to :)
<aquarius> adiroiban, what do you get if you do: python -c "import desktopcouch"
<adiroiban> nothing ... no errors
<aquarius> sorry, back to basics a bit here; which system are you running this on?
<adiroiban> karmic
<aquarius> adiroiban, ok. Try this: python -c "import desktopcouch; print desktopcouch.find_port()"
<adiroiban> up and running
<adiroiban> it prints the right port
<adiroiban> I can access the couchdb via Fulton
<aquarius> but there's no ini file??
<aquarius> /home/adi/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini doesn't exist??
<adiroiban> nope
<adiroiban> no ini file
<aquarius> ok, baffled.
<aquarius> I don't understand how DC is starting up if it doesn't have an ini file.
<aquarius> can you kill and restart desktopcouch as per the troubleshooting document, and then try the above find_port line again?
<adiroiban> i tried
<adiroiban> the problem is that I don't have beam.smp
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> what does "killall beam.smp" say?
<adiroiban> i have /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.2/bin/beam
<adiroiban> there is no beam.smp process
<aquarius> oooooh.
<adiroiban> this was the problem
<aquarius> perhaps, then, I'm on a dual-core processor and it runs a different erlang
<aquarius> interesting!
<aquarius> so instead of killall beam.smp, try killall beam
<aquarius> and then restart desktopcouch
<adiroiban> well, i used kill
<aquarius> actually, just killall beam; python -c "import desktopcouch; print desktopcouch.find_port()"
<adiroiban> and the process number
<adiroiban> the desktopcouch is up and running now
<aquarius> is there an ini file now?
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> i killed beam
<adiroiban> and then request the port over dbus
<aquarius> ahh, good. that's better, then :)
<adiroiban> and I was prompted for a lot of keyrings
<aquarius> yes. desktopcouch stores its keys in the keyring so they can be retrieved later
<titeuf_87> using desktopcouch & python when I delete a record, that record still shows up on the different views I made
<titeuf_87> is there a way to really delete something?
<titeuf_87> or it's better I put a check in all my views to see if it's deleted or not? (and if so, why?)
<aquarius> titeuf_87, at the moment, "deleted" records are actually tagged with application_annotations["Ubuntu One"].private_application_annotations.deleted = true
<aquarius> titeuf_87, this is because CouchDB doesn't, currently, have history (where you could roll back to an earlier state), but it *will* have
<aquarius> at which point this "deleted" hack will go away
<aquarius> the best thing to do is to check in the views. I know this is a little annoying :(
<titeuf_87> oh ok, that history thing sounds neat, will be nice once that works. Thanks! I'll go add that to my views now
<aquarius> titeuf_87, some of the desktopcouch.records stuff automatically handles this for you, but not all of it quite yet. Sorry for the inconvenience, and we want history to work just as much as you do :)
<nettrot> one.ubuntu.com just started ISEing on attempts to save a note I'm working on.
<adiroiban> is there a way to „see” my couchdb from https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/ ?
<urbanape> adiroiban: As in a Futon view? Not currently
<adiroiban> urbanape: Futon, or other nice couchdb gui
<adiroiban> maybe somehow oauth http request can be proxied and let futon use such a connection
<urbanape> CardinalXiminez_: does desktopcouch.records do batchSave?
<CardinalXiminez_> urbanape, batchSave?  No, there's no bulk method.
<urbanape> ah. The js lib has one, and I was wondering.
<urbanape> er, yeah, called bulkSave
<CardinalXiminez_> urbanape, does it do anything more than for rec in rec_list: save(rec)  ?
<urbanape> it wraps them into a POST, I believe, so that they all show up (or so I'm told) as one item in the _changes feed.
<CardinalXiminez_> urbanape, I'll research it to see if we're missing functionality.  put_records(yes_plural)  would be useful if it's more magical.
<urbanape> posts to _bulk_docs, whatever that does internally.
<CardinalXiminez_> Roger.  I'll run it by tf and aq too.
<urbanape> thanks, I was just curious. Poking around. Trying to populate a test db.
<urbanape> easier in Python than in Javascript, funny enough.
<urbanape> hmm, doesn't appear that bulk documents get magically wrapped up into one sequence in the _changes feed.
<urbanape> s/magically//
<urbanape> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> urbanape: pong
<urbanape> ^^ Just tested the js lib version of the bulkSave method.
<urbanape> it still gives each document its own entry in the _changes feed.
<urbanape> I don't think this undoes what we were discussing yesterday
<thisfred> ah, and increments the sequence number
<thisfred> ?
<urbanape> yeah, each rev gets its own sequence number
<urbanape> is what I meant.
<thisfred> no, it only means you can't deduce the single move gesture
<urbanape> so, a bulkSave of two docs adds two sequence numbers to _changes
<thisfred> easily
<urbanape> yeah
<thisfred> so we need to take care with what all else firefox stores for the bookmarks, if anything
<thisfred> and make sure that's in the bookmark record's app annotations
<urbanape> yup
<thisfred> then we should be fine, at least if FF allows us to modify it again
<urbanape> I've got almost all the guts rewritten
<urbanape> it's so much cleaner now.
<thisfred> awesome
<thisfred> cleaning guts is what we do :)
* tcole changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<tcole> EOF
<statik> oh, so much to do
<tcole> indeed
#ubuntuone 2010-01-06
* verterok changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask verterok | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello everyone, say "me" to grab a slice of the morning standup-pie!
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalXiminez_> me
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<jblount> I like just jumping in and letting everyone catch up :)
<jblount> urbanape: It's all you
<urbanape> DONE: Refactored the heck out of Bindwood's records pushing. Everything is accounted for now, including structure, without static manifest documents.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up _changes polling, and dispatching behavior for various types (bookmarks, folders, separators, livemarks containers, dynamic containers) and event handlers.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> aquarius: europe
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: finish putting together music store screenshots for review; talk to kenvandine about packaging
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: talk to pfibiger about daemon deployment; spec file delivery downloader daemon; have music library page send message to downloader daemon; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang in da hizzouse
<CardinalFang> DONE: Investigating notes server subsequent-revision idioms.
<CardinalFang> TODO: More work on notes revisions.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: So far, no good way to map note-revisions to couchdb-revisions.
<CardinalFang> mic to jblount, yo.
<jblount> Check 1, Check 2
<jblount> DONE: Got weirdness on my local setup sorted (thanks statik !)
<jblount> TODO: Merge in jamesh's public links branch, get it rocking with the ui I was working on. Push some changes to zed to help get that rolling.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> vds: YOU!
<vds> DONE: helped statik to sync iphone with local funambol server,  gone trough some funambol docs, gone trough logging problem
<vds> TODO: finish this branch to setup funambol to send sms messages
<vds> BLOCKED: I'm still waiting for the funambol support guys to answer to the ticket I've filed, but I have some more docs to read in the meanwhile
<jblount> I think that leaves us EOM for now, thanks everyone!
<rtgz> have I missed something?
<jblount> rtgz: I don't think so :)
<rtgz> jblount, too silent here, something is definitely wrong :)
<jblount> rtgz: It's possible everyone is still recovering from holiday, but something could be wrong. I blame alien abduction ;)
<phxheat1> My U1 has never worked and this could be the answer. Read #6 on this page. I don't have a "Ubuntu One token" folder I only have one folder that says "Passwords:login". If this is the case I need to probably reinstall to get the option for a key. If this works I'll go into the forum and post my fix and to check the encryption keys. Will someone double check me and do #6 to confirm the folder https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-cli
<verterok> phxheat1: when you start the client it should open firefox to do the authorization
<phxheat1> FF opens and allows me to login to the cloud and I have a cloud icon with a explanation mark, I guess thats what you mean by authorization
<phxheat1> #6 says to delete the Ubuntu One token which I don't have, do you have one?
<phxheat1> When I launched U1 in 9.10 there was something about a key, it may have been a yes/no option, I can't remember, but if I picked no then maybe theats where I screwed up, not sure
<phxheat1> .cache/ubuntuone/log  shows  ERROR - Can't get the auth token
<verterok> phxheat1: so, you don't have the token in the keyring
<phxheat1> think I should uninstall and reinstall to get it?
<verterok> phxheat1: the client/applet should be requesting the token and opening a firefox tab/window so you sign in with your credentials
<verterok> phxheat1: no, you probably need to check if there is some other Ubuntu One token in your keyring
<phxheat1> how do I check
<verterok> go to Applications ---> Accesories --> passwords & encryption
<phxheat1> I have one folder called Passwords: login
<verterok> phxheat1: yes, expand that tree
<verterok> phxheat1: looks for an entry: "Ubuntu One token for.."
<verterok> *look
<verterok> phxheat1: also for "Desktop Couch user authentication"
<phxheat1> I got a popup I don't know what to do with
<phxheat1> Its a Keyring  Help Close
<verterok> phxheat1: close it, right click on de entry and delete
<phxheat1> you want me to delete Passwords: login ???
<verterok> phxheat1: no
<phxheat1> thats the only folder i show in the Passwords tab
<verterok> phxheat1: click on the ">" to expand the password
<verterok> phxheat1: there you will see a list of passwords, look for "Ubuntu One..." and "Desktop Couch..."
<phxheat1> cant get the folder to expand
<phxheat1> maybe I need to Unlock its in the option
<verterok> phxheat1: probably
<phxheat1> all i see is a popup that says  Name: login  and Created: 2009-10-31
<verterok> phxheat1: that's when you double click on it
<verterok> phxheat1: don't double click, click on the ">" icon on the left
<phxheat1> i don't see ">" symbol
<verterok> phxheat1: http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/8x799uw/screenshot_005.png
<verterok> phxheat1: you don't have the ">" icong between the folder icon and the "Passwords: login" text?
<phxheat1> I don't have that expand arrow, I got some vertical dots
<verterok> phxheat1: ok, so you keyring is empty
<verterok> phxheat1: could you paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log to paste.ubuntuone.com ?
<verterok> or your pastebin of choice :)
<phxheat1> I don't know how to open paste.ubuntone.com
<verterok> phxheat1: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phxheat1> standby
<phxheat1> i pasted
<verterok> phxheat1: could you paste the url to the channel?
<phxheat1> ???
<phxheat1> give me a example
<verterok> phxheat1: after you pasted the text in paste.ubuntu.com it change the URL in your browser
<verterok> phxheat1: e.g: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352459/
<phxheat1> i see, thats it
<phxheat1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352456/
<verterok> thanks
<verterok> phxheat1: I don't see any errors, please open a terminal and execute: xdg-open https://ubuntuone.com
<verterok> to check if the browser windows is opened ok
<phxheat1> browser opened to login
<phxheat1> you want me to go ahead and sign in?
<verterok> phxheat1: no need to, thanks
<verterok> phxheat1: so, if you quit the client, right click on the applet -> quit
<phxheat1> OK I quit
<verterok> phxheat1: now in a terminal run: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<verterok> phxheat1: and check the list is empty
<phxheat1> I see 4 lines of stuff
<verterok> could you paste the to paste.ubuntu.com?
<verterok> s/the/it/
<phxheat1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352466/
<verterok> phxheat1: in a terminal, execute: kill -TERM 7102
<verterok> phxheat1: that will quit syncdaemon
<verterok> phxheat1: and check if it's actually terminated running: ps aux | grep ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<phxheat1> It show one line
<verterok> phxheat1: ok
<verterok> phxheat1: now start the ubuntu one client
<phxheat1> it launched with login window
<verterok> so it opened the browser?
<phxheat1> yes
<verterok> login and that should create a token in the keyring (inside password: login)
<phxheat1> I still show the dotted lines no arrow unless i need to refresh
<verterok> phxheat1: did the client connected now?
<phxheat1> it shows disconneted and when i click connect it still reads disconnected
<phxheat1> I changed one of my test files and clicked Connecting and the cloud icon says Updating files
<verterok> phxheat1: hmm, could you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log?
<verterok> phxheat1: so it's connected?
<phxheat1> when i mouse over the cloud icon it says Updating files with the explanation mark
<phxheat1> standby ill send ya the log
<verterok> phxheat1: ok, thanks
<phxheat1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352481/
<verterok> phxheat1: so you still don't have a token :(
<verterok> phxheat1: are you behind a proxy?
<phxheat1> no
<verterok> phxheat1: also, could you pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log again?
<phxheat1> just a router
<phxheat1> standby
<phxheat1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352485/
<verterok> phxheat1: hmm, that's weird, no errors at all :(
<verterok> phxheat1: please quit the client and in a terminal execute: ubuntuone-client-applet
<phxheat1> it opened my browser and im in the cloud
<verterok> phxheat1: ok, login, etc
<verterok> phxheat1: and check if there is any output in the terminal
<phxheat1> I was already logged in I need to quite it to get to the login screen
<verterok> phxheat1: no need to get the login screen
<verterok> you need to authorize the computer, if you are already logged in, it's ok
<phxheat1> i relaunched U1 and am in the cloud and terminal didn't do anything
<verterok> phxheat1: and you authorized your machine?
<phxheat1> Im at the Confirm Computer Access and I see its name
<verterok> phxheat1: ok, grant access
<phxheat1> never heard that! I just click on the Files tab and im in...right
<phxheat1> The only button under my puters name is Add This Computer, I don't know what grant access is
<verterok> phxheat1: sorry, add your computer
<phxheat1> I never don that maybe only once to get my puter listed, I don't need to add it again do I?
<phxheat1> Ill click anyhow
<verterok> phxheat1: as you don't have a token in your keyring, you computer isn't authorized to access the server
<verterok> phxheat1: you need to click in order to get the token
<phxheat1> I clicked it and my passwords and encryption Passwords still has the vert dots (nothing added) no >
<verterok> phxheat1: anything in the console?
<verterok> console/terminal
<phxheat1> terminal is just blinking at the prompt
<verterok> phxheat1: ok, I have no idea what might be going wrong :(
<verterok> aquarius: around?
<verterok> phxheat1: would you mind to file a bug about this problem?
<phxheat1> I did a while ago
<verterok> phxheat1: hmm, do you have the bug number at hand?
<phxheat1> standby
<phxheat1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/487942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487942 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One not updating (dup-of: 455544)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress]
<verterok> phxheat1: this is a different problem
<verterok> phxheat1: for some reason you'r not getting the token
<verterok> phxheat1: please try to authorize the client again (add you computer), just in case
<phxheat1> it just started working. I have a cloud with no explanation mark and i have files in the cloud I never had before. I don't have a key it still MT
<verterok> phxheat1: you don't have a token in your keyring?
<verterok> phxheat1: try closing the keyring windoes and opening it again
<phxheat1> still got the vertical dots
<phxheat1> I see 3 files in there its working!!!
<phxheat1> Its all working now
<phxheat1> The only thing I did new was to press the Add This Computer
<verterok> phxheat1: that step is required to get it working :)
<phxheat1> Maybe that should be pointed out in a tutorial or put a note under it. See i was thinking why add the puter again when it was listed in the box above
<verterok> phxheat1: please file a bug about that!
<phxheat1> OK i will, thanks very much verterok, I learned alot today. Im going get some beer and relax. thanks buddy
<verterok> phxheat1: enjoy!
<nettrot> Can anyone tell me if the Ubuntu One Music Store will either A) Have a Banshee Plugin for Banshee users, or B) Have an open specification so such a plugin could be contributed?
<sandy|lurk> nettrot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LucidUbuntuOneMusicStore
<sandy|lurk> no idea how up-to-date that is, but it mentions both Rhythmbox and Banshee
<nettrot> sandy|lurk: Excellent, I'll subscribe to that page.
#ubuntuone 2010-01-07
<FFForever> Whats the difference from Ubuntu One and DropBox?
<FFForever> besides shipping default with ubuntu
<verterok> FFForever: Ubuntu One, is a lot more than just file sync :)
<FFForever> like?
<verterok> FFForever: contacts (evolution), notes (tomboy), and bookmarks (bindwood) sync
<verterok> FFForever: and more stuff is comming down the pipe
<FFForever> I see, sadly none of it i use
<verterok> FFForever: also desktopcouch, which is the backend of contacts, notes and bookmarks
<FFForever> cool
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: hi. Is automatical desktopcouch and oaut handling implemented in couchdb-glib unstable http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/SimpleGuide#head-a3d1fb0683499a0ba3ec111fb8115b7296ba54fc ?
<aquarius> adiroiban, I think rodrigo's having some connection problems
<rodrigo> yeah, seems so
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: what is the scope of couchdb-glib? do we realy need to support couchdb_document_contact_* ? In the future we are going to see similar function for each document type?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: yes, for supported document types
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: think that the field names need to be consistent, so I don't want people to try to guess
<rodrigo_> also, we might change the field names, or their position in the record
<adiroiban> „supported document types” are the one listed in Formats http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/ ?
<rodrigo_> so far, yes
<adiroiban> can I query a view using couchdb-glib?
<rodrigo_> not yet, I didn't add it because I really didn't need, but will add it soon
<rodrigo_> do you need it?
<adiroiban> yes
<rodrigo_> ok, file a bug to couchdb-glib and I'll add it
<adiroiban> I'm trying to migrate my toy app from sqlite to desktop couchdb
<rodrigo_> cool
<rodrigo_> brb
<adiroiban> OAuth is automaticaly handled ? or do I need to use dbus and gnomekeyring like in evolution?
<rodrigo_> you need to do it like in evolution, but I am about to add a DesktopCouch object that handles it
<rodrigo_> so if you're going to write that code, please write the DesktopCouch object
<adiroiban> i filled a bug
<rodrigo_> ok
<adiroiban> and I was waiting to be accepted
<adiroiban> and then try to fix it
<adiroiban> I was not sure if it was valid or not
<rodrigo_> I just need a bit of time to work on several things in couchdb-glib, so any help would be appreciated
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, assign it to me please
<rodrigo_> ok, now really brb, need to buy some food :-)
<adiroiban> is is feasible to create design document by storing them on the filesystem ? http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/DesignDocsFilesystem
<adiroiban> the requirement of restrating couchdb looks like a showstopper
<adiroiban> do you know of an application using this feature? I would like to know how it handles desktopcouchd restart and how it is packaged
<aquarius> adiroiban, it is feasible, but that code is quite new and not being used much yet. jml was working with that; he may know more. jml, ping
<jml> hello?
<aquarius> jml, you were using the design-docs-on-the-filesystem stuff, yes?
<jml> aquarius, adiroiban, yes. I've got a directory in my bzr branch that I've been manually symlinking into my desktop couch dir for local testing
<jml> aquarius, adiroiban, for unit testing, I've got a thing that sets it up automagically. I guess that could be used to do a deployment thing
<jml> I haven't thought at all about packaging yet, still early days
<jml> (you'd be surprised how little time I get to muck around with code)
<adiroiban> jml: thanks. I will not use that feature for now
<jml> adiroiban, lp:~jml/+junk/lister has the code
<jml> adiroiban, I did it because it was easier than 'if db.hasView("foo")' (or however it's spelt)
<adiroiban> jml: for my point of view, rather than storing the design document in XDG dirs, for a real app it would make sense to have them stored in a single place, somewhere in usr/share
<adiroiban> jml: don't worry. thanks for the link. I will try to look at the code and see if I can use it
<jml> adiroiban, ok.
<jml> good luck. let me know if it helps, or you can see ways to improve it.
<aquarius> adiroiban, that's why it uses xdg dirs. There is a system-level xdg folder for apps too -- /etc/xdg/appname on Ubuntu, for example
<aquarius> so your package installs the design docs to /etc/xdg/appname/blahblahblah
<adiroiban> aquarius: neat. I was not aware of that part :)
<jml> aquarius, upgrades are a million times more interesting than installation
<aquarius> adiroiban, the idea is that a package, when installed, will upgrade its design docs (in /etc/xdg), and then send a signal to restart all running desktopcouches, so they re-read the design docs
<aquarius> the second part of that is...not brilliantly implemented at the moment, but we're eager to get it working well now that people are using the filesystem design docs :)
<aquarius> part of the reason that it's not brilliant right now is that I wasn't sure how people would use it!
<adiroiban> aquarius: well. I can see 2 use cases. deployment and development
<aquarius> rodrigo_, are you avoiding canonical irc? :)
<aquarius> adiroiban, yep -- design docs being in xdg folders means that dev is relatively easy because you store them in your local one for testing (or for overriding the system ones)
<adiroiban> for deployment storing them in /etc/xdg and killall -HUP desktopcouch should do the job
<rodrigo_> aquarius, no, can't connect
<aquarius> rodrigo_, weird
<aquarius> rodrigo_, so, then, I'll ask here instead; how do I build the widgets? :)
<adiroiban> for developement you can invoke a manual restart
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ./autogen.sh && make
<aquarius> adiroiban, well, desktopcouch doesn't currently re-read on a HUP signal; that's part of the way I planned to do it, sure, but I'm open to suggestions on this stuff
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I don't have to specify --prefix?
<rodrigo_> brb, hopefully with the connection problems solved
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I don't have to specify --prefix?
<aquarius> ah )
<aquarius> :)
<jml> g'night folks.
<teknico> night jml
<rodrigo_> aquarius: you can specify a --prefix if you want, but you can run the test programs without installing
<aquarius> ah, cool; I want to test importing it
<rodrigo_> aquarius, if you want to install, use the --prefix that you want
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ah, then you need to install yes
<rodrigo_> aquarius: just use a --prefix where you have a python installed
<rodrigo_> but I guess you have it in /usr only right?
<rodrigo_> oh, well, just install to /tmp and set PYTHONPATH
<aquarius> that's what I'm doing :)
<aquarius> what's the music store widget called?
<aquarius> ah, MusicStore
<aquarius> Nice
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> PYTHONPATH=build/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ python -c "import ubuntuone.gtkwidgets, gtk; w=gtk.Window(); w.add(ubuntuone.gtkwidgets.MusicStore); w.show_all(); gtk.main()"
<aquarius> TypeError: GtkContainer.add() argument 1 must be gtk.Widget, not GObjectMeta
<aquarius> am I using it wrong?
<aquarius> it should *be* a widget, shouldn't it?
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> ah, you're missing the () after MusicStore
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> I am very stupid :)
<aquarius> cheers. works now. nice!
<aquarius> approved :)
<rodrigo_> python -c "import ubuntuone.gtkwidgets, gtk; gtk.gdk.threads_init(); w=gtk.Window(); w.add(ubuntuone.gtkwidgets.MusicStore()); w.show_all(); gtk.main()"
<rodrigo_> it also complains about threads not being initialized
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: can I use couchdb-glib with HTTP Basic Auth ?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: it doesn't have code to do that, but it should be easy to, just need to add a HTTP header to the SoupMessage
<adiroiban> couchdb-bugs are handled in Launchpad ? I could not find the gnome bugzilla module
<rodrigo_> yes, in LP
<rodrigo_> what app are you porting to it, btw?
<adiroiban> https://launchpad.net/lucruri
<adiroiban> trying to build couchdb-glib on Karmic i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/352912/
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, can you paste line 127 of dbwatch.c?
<aquarius> adiroiban, you shouldn't basic auth to desktopcouch, though
<adiroiban> aquarius: true. but since couchdb-glib is a generic lib. I think it should do basic auth
<aquarius> adiroiban, true enough, I suppose. I'd like to see desktopcouch-glib, then, as a separate library :)
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: try again with trunk, fixed it
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: thanks. I'm using the bzr import. let's see if I can work around and get the latest git
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: I've got a patch to rename most of the objects/functions to couch instead of couchdb, for introspection to work
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: so if working with trunk, use git please
<adiroiban> ok. np
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: ok, committing the patch now, so just rename CouchDB to Couchdb
<rodrigo_> hmm, it makes sense what aquarius says about desktopcouch-glib, we could have a separate library and have there all the dc code, like oauth/keyring and contacts/etc record types
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I agree, or have a ./configure flag to build desktopcouch support in couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> well, I think we want to build it always, if the dependencies are available
<rodrigo_> (keyring and dbus)
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<rodrigo_> bbl
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: it looks like in couchdb-glib, make install does not copy all the required headers
<adiroiban> I only got couchdb-glib.h couchdb-document-contact.h and couchdb-types.h
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: also couchdb-glib-1.0.pc is missing Requires: json-glib-1.0
<adiroiban> should I fill a bug for those problems?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, fixing it now, trunk has been a bit out of maintainership
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: np. I'm working on HTTP Basic Auth on master
<jblount> Desktop+ DESKTOP MEETING
<jblount> Welcome team! We're doing a standup meeting, if you'd like to state your status please say "me" in order to grab a slice of time.
<adiroiban> just as an exercise to get used with the code
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, cool
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I'd suggest you add a _enable_http_auth function, as there is the _enable_oauth
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, or a set_authentication_whatever
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, but I'll let you have a look and suggest what you think is best
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: ok. I will follow oauth names
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> DONE: _changes polling stalled a bit, trying to get some help from mozilla places devs
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up _changes polling, and dispatching behavior for various types (bookmarks, folders, separators, livemarks containers, dynamic containers) and event handlers.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rodrigo_: go go go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Packaging of libubuntuone/RB plugin. Added selection API to contacts picker. Match aquarius music store prototype in C widget. Added libu1 dependencies to ubunet-developer-dependencies package. On-call review. Applied introspection patch to couchdb-glib master
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Send Otto (otto.greenslade@canonical.com) a screencast of contacts picker. Add libubuntuone dependencies to dev deps. Separate dc-specific code in
<rodrigo_> couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next jblount
<teknico> me
<jblount> DONE: Got ui bits done for public files
<jblount> TODO: Make javascript API for rest API for public files, attach web ui, put up for review and do a dance
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: YOU!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: music store review; talk to pfibiger about daemon deployment; talk to rodrigo about libubuntuone packaging; work out chart API; talk to mentalguy about amqp
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: spec file delivery downloader daemon; have music library page send message to downloader daemon; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hit it
<teknico> no MEETING BEGINS?
<CardinalFang> DONE: still boggling over Bug#499595.
<CardinalFang> TODO: more on that.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None, except snowy is kind of silly.
<CardinalFang> teknico, MEETING BEGINS, then.  Go!
<teknico> DONE: more bug triaging, more configuring funambol for sending sms messages with vds (#418048), started setting up a development environment in a virtual machine
<teknico> TODO: finish configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048), finish setting up a development environment in a virtual machine
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: ?
<jblount> teknico: Sorry, I forgot :)
<jblount> EOM (I think)
<rodrigo_> adiroiban: git pull, should be fixed now
<CPrompt^> hello.  for some reason when i drop files into my Ubuntu One directory on my desktop, it says it is updating but the files do not show up when i go to the one.ubuntu.com site
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: back to main chat. thanks for the update.
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, np, I should have done it some time ago
<CPrompt^> anyone have a suggestion of what I can look for as the problem?
 * popey wonders if someone could look at bug 500975 and see if it's specific to ubuntuone or a tomboy generic sync issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500975 in tomboy "Synchronization failed with the following exception: Unexpected character '<' at [1:1]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500975
<popey> i am getting the failure on both ubuntu and windows syncing to u1
<CardinalFang> popey, can you sniff the network traffic to see what document that is?  My guess is that it's an HTTP 4xx or 5xx, and an acompanying body that looks HTML-y.
<popey> what tool would you propose i sniff the traffic with?
<CardinalFang> If you're on Linux, wireshark.
<CardinalFang> or tcpdump
<popey> what am I looking for?
<CardinalFang> Well, that's a HTTP request, so filter out all but HTTP.  Look for traffic to one.ubuntu.com .
<CardinalFang> Connect, ask for https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/op/ .   Get back some response.  The response is the interesting bit.
<popey> I'd need to figure out the tcpdump fu to do that
 * popey googles
<CardinalFang> wireshark is much easier.
<popey> i am on 3g, installing wireshark will take $time
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<CardinalFang> popey, man pages would use no $bandwidth.  :)
<CardinalFang> popey:  $ sudo tcpdump -v -A -l host one.ubuntu.com |less
<popey> i have two machines, one running windows has network, machine running ubuntu has 3g.. well gprs :S
<popey> thanks!
<CardinalFang> popey, If your active network interface is one of many, you may have to specity which to use with "-i gsm0" or something.
<popey> yeah, using -i usb0
<popey> getting syntax erros with -l though.. having a play
<popey> yay
<popey> the -A gives me some 'output' but it's not human readable
<CardinalFang> hrm.
<CardinalFang> Okay, Let's get more of the packet.
<CardinalFang> popey, $ sudo tcpdump -v -s 1000 -A -l host google.com |less
<popey> google.com you say?
<popey> :)
<CardinalFang> Er, no.  o.u.c  Sorry.
<popey> :)
<popey> i see no URLS
<popey> will play more
<popey> this is https so surely tcpdump isnt' going to see any data
<popey> maybe hostnames, certificate names and so on
<CardinalFang> Aw, I missed that.  You're right.
<CardinalFang> Dang.  I want to know what Tomboy is getting.
<nettrot> Set up a MITM proxy
<CardinalFang> :)  Easier to get source and print it.
<nettrot> You might be surprised...
<CardinalFang> I am adept at "apt-get soruce tomboy; apt-get builddeps tomboy; $hack; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<popey> tomboy --debug may show me the note that is barfing
<popey> it shows the urls :)
<popey> oauth_nonce always makes me smile.. I'm such a child
<CardinalFang> It may be a bug that I'm working on.
<popey> I am getting 500's back from u1
<popey> in the debug, so I'm not surprised that tomboy is barfing
<CardinalFang> Ah!  Good.
<CardinalFang> Well, sort of good.  You know.
<popey> ya
<CardinalFang> Okay, I presume it is my bug.  (Not one I caused.  One that I'm fixing.)
<popey> you put google analytics js in your 500 messages
<popey> thats not really necessary now is it? :)
<CardinalFang> We like statistics.  Ha ha.
<popey> clearly!
<popey> what would be more useful is perhaps a tracking ID that I could give you and you could then find the error on your end.. like an OOps code
<popey> anything I can do? info you need?
<CardinalFang> The problem I'm working on is that Tomboy/Snowy storage/rtansactions doesn't map onto couchdb very well, and there's a hole that we fall into.
<CardinalFang> It won't be today that it's fixed for you.  Perhaps tomorrow, if I'm lucky.
<popey> you're convinced that the bug I am hitting is the one you're working on?
<CardinalFang> There's secrets on those servers, so mundane mortals like developers can't go poke and prod.
<CardinalFang> I'm pretty sure.
<popey> do you have a bug number I can follow?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Yeah.  It's private for the next 10 seconds...  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/499595
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: ping
<CardinalFang> popey, I don't think I have the power to make this bug public, even though there's almost nothing secret in it.
<popey> can you subscribe me?
<popey> popey is my nick on lp
<CardinalFang> popey, in the mean time, you should file a bug on tomboy so that it demands an HTTP 200 before parsing anything, and for HTTP 4xx and 5xx, it displays the text.
<rodrigo_> hi Chipaca
<rodrigo_> man my inet connection today sucks
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: can you update your blueprint?
<rodrigo_> the contacts picker one?
<rodrigo_> updated
<Pretto> is there a way to authenticate from the first time from command line?
<dobey> X is required currently
<Pretto> dobey: ok, só how can i check why the applet never connects?
<Pretto> dobey: can you take a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/353004/
<Pretto> or someone else
<dobey> do you have an ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file?
<dark> Hello! I am trying to use ubuntu one in a live cd, but I can't. I select "connect" in the applet (or in nautilus) but it does not even ask my password. I have never used ubuntu one before. my syncdaemon-exceptions.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353004/
<dark> (Pretto is actually trying to help me in #ubuntu-br)
<Pretto> dark: i told them about this
<dark> ah ok:)
<Pretto> dark: check if you have ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file
<dark> cat: /home/ubuntu/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf: No such file or directory
<Pretto> dobey: so, no file, we are trying to create it by hand
<dobey> does oauth-login.log show anything?
<dobey> Pretto: creating it won't help :)
<dobey> but there was an issue with it causing network i/o to be blocked, which we've since fixed
<Pretto> dobey: nothing but Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<dobey> ok
<dobey> can you enable karmic-proposed in System->Settings->Software Sources on the Updates tab, reload the list, and install the new ubuntuone-client-gnome, then try again please?
<dark> yes i can
<Pretto> dobey: ok, hold on
<Pretto> dark: do that :p
<dark> dobey, i am on a live cd - is this a known issue?
<dobey> dark: there are known issues with fixes waiting for review, in karmic-proposed, yes
<dobey> dark: i'm not sure exactly which issue you're having, though
<dark> oh, great, i am also having problems with i/o (unrelated to ubuntuone)
<dark> [ 5167.189293] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x4cf0f9c9
<dark> i think i should just give up for now
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> that could be an issue with the burn, or with your cdrom drive, perhaps
<dark> hm maybe it's ok now... (it's probably the motherboard, it's also failing randomly to detect sata)
<dobey> or your mobo :)
<dark> i was also with a pendrive.. that died right now (in a power failure.. i don't quite understand)
<dobey> it happens
<dark> i made a backup few hours before
<jdaynes> is there a way to tell Ubuntu One to push changed files to the server side only periodically?
<jdaynes> I tend to save a lot while I work on a document, and every time I save, UbuntuOne pushes to the server
<dobey> disconnect, and only connect when you want to push the changes
<jdaynes> heh, yeah I guess that would do it, wouldn't it ;)
<nettrot_> The real problem is that, half the time, u1 tries to update a file when I open it in vim.
<dark> dobey, tell me: why not fuse?
<nettrot_> Actually, not half the time. All the time.
<dobey> dark: it presented several problems which we couldn't solve or workaround, or we would have used it
<jdaynes> I would like to see a periodic update implemented as a feature...I imagine I wouldn't always remember to reconnect the client when I want to push changes
<dark> dobey, there is a rationale somewhere?
<dark> it would be nice to have this problems actually fixed
<jdaynes> but for now, connecting only when I want to push will suffice. thanks dobey
<Chipaca> nettrot: what's that again?
<dark> even if the main implementors weren't willing to move to it again
<dobey> dark: i don't know.
<dark> now i am curious :(
<nettrot> Chipaca: I haven't gotten around to filing this, but Ubuntu One tries to sync 'changed' files when I open the files in vim. Except that it's probably syncing the swap file....
<nettrot> So really I'm probably just not thinking this through
<Chipaca> nettrot: sync as in upload, right?
<nettrot> correc
<dobey> dark: most of the problem was python-fuse, iirc
<Chipaca> yes, vim does a weird three-file dance which perplexed us, but the behavior is now correct (sure, not really needed, but correct)
<Chipaca> nettrot: at some point we might add in smarts so it realizes it's "just" vim doing that and ignore those files, but we have no app-specific rules yet
<nettrot> Which is fair. I wonder if syncing dotfiles should be optional though.
<dark> dobey, and you weren't willing to use other language?
<Chipaca> nettrot: that's a good idea, I think. Could you create a wishlist bug for that so we don't forget it?
<dobey> dark: *i* wasn't writing that part
<nettrot> Chipaca: Yeah, I'll go file that now.
<Chipaca> nettrot: thanks!
<dobey> dark: or i would have done it in C anyway :)
<dark> the command line interface seems to be simple enough to implement in C, and the few ui could just use it too
<dark> am
<dark> dobey, you are a canonical employee?
<nettrot> Chipaca: Which project should I file against?
<dobey> yes
<Chipaca> nettrot: ubuntuone-client
<dobey> the ui and command line interfaces aren't the syncdaemon
<dobey> the syncdaemon is where all the file sync logic is
<Chipaca> dark: the syncdaemon would not have been an easy beast in C, at all
<dobey> the nautilus extension is in C
<dark> the syncdaemon is written in python?
<dark> hmmm
<dobey> everything but the nautilus extension is in python
<dark> Chipaca, it uses some kind of standard protocol?
<dobey> it uses ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> which is built with protocol buffers
<dark> dobey, I would be happy with an optional nfs interface, really. Just like many people was happy when google gave them pop access
<dark> i don't even require cryptography! :p
<dark> i know its flaws, but it would be just... nice.. i hope it's not difficult to use both nfs and the ubuntuone-storage-protocol on the same data
<dark> .-.
<dobey> i think rewriting in C using fuse would be easier than making an nfs implementation work :)
<dobey> i guess you could nfs mount the Ubuntu One directory if you wantecd to
<dobey> not sure if there are issues with it or not though
<dark> but can I do it remotely? from the ubuntuone servers?
<dark> my local Ubuntu One directory isn't very useful right now
<dobey> do what remotely? mount it as ssuch on another machine? no
<dobey> not through u1 anyway
<Chipaca> oauth over nfs might be an issue
<Chipaca> :)
<dark> ssh could be a good place to begin
<dobey> i think if we were going to go that route, we'd just do webdav
<dobey> which we have talked about possibly doing, so windows/mac users can mount their share
<dark> ideally it should be possible to access ubuntu one in a standard unix installation
<Chipaca> dark: there's a bug to move us to gio from inotify, so it should run on solaris :)
<dark> no, i meant, without the ubuntu client
<dark> using already established unix tools
<Chipaca> dark: I was pulling your leg. There are plans for a webdav client, which might take you closer. I don't see us writing an NFS server, but other people could.
<dobey> i don't think we'll be doing nfs or sftp support
<dark> if you don't, how could other do?
<dobey> or uucp
<Chipaca> dark: the protocol is free and open
<dark> Chipaca, but your server isn't
<dobey> if you want nfs support to avoid using our server, you're not going to run our server anyway
<dobey> so i don't see how that argument fits?
<dark> no, i want nfs support *in your physical server* (i want the 2gbs)
<Chipaca> dark: I mean, using the protocol you could write an nfs server that was also a client of our server, proxying
<dark> hmm yes, but this doesn't address my 'ideal'
<dark> but ok ^^
<Chipaca> dark: I'm not sure how this differs from your ideal, could you expand?
<dark> it would be nice that in any reasonable unix platform i would get a way to access ubuntu one without further installation; for the same reason it is nice to gmail to also have pop access (so that in any reasonable platform one could read email)
<dark> but i was thinking. megaupload/etc is full of porn.. even with those annoying captchas (and delays, and etc). i wonder what will happen with ubuntu one when people just notice it
<dark> and no, not having ftp access will not stop anyone from abusing the servers :)
<dark> well i hope in the karmic+1 ubuntu one work flawlessy in livecd
<dark> i think it's very compelling to have my data everywhere but also protect it from eavesdropping
<gourgi> hi all , i'm seeing a "Something has gone wrong (500) Server Error" when trying to view my contacts from the webUI. is this a known bug?
<hamzaatova2> hi---why does the folders in the ubuntu one folder backuped only by their names and not content???/
<CardinalFang> Say that another way.
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: what do you mean? (we don't)
<hamzaatova2> Chipaca, the content is not backuped just the folders names
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: do you mean that you're not seeing files on the web ui, only folders?
<hamzaatova2> Chipaca, yeah
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: try this: u1sdtool --waiting-content
<hamzaatova2> Chipaca, what is u1sdtool?
<CardinalFang> (That should realy be an option in the applet or whatever.)
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: u1sdtool is a little tool that talks to the ubuntuone-syncdaemon over dbus
<CardinalFang> (Early adopters might understand shell commands.  After that, all bets are off.)
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: the ubuntuone-syncdaemon is the process that does all the file synchronization
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: yes. I mentioned this to John Lea, and I think his mind exploded, or something :)
<hamzaatova2> Chipaca, i dont understand but how to do it??'
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I've got to get back to him
<nettrot> hamzaatova2: Put hte command Chipaca suggested into a terminal window.
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: ah! ok. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: and copy what I said to try into that window, and press enter
<hamzaatova2> Chipaca, nettrot ---u1sdtool: error: no such option: --waiting-content
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: ah, ok
<Chipaca> verterok: when did --waiting-content get into u1sdtool?
<verterok> Chipaca: :)
<verterok> Chipaca: I think a few weeks ago
<verterok> Chipaca: before the xmas holidays
<Chipaca> verterok: was it released?
<Chipaca> verterok: i.e. into ubuntu?
<verterok> Chipaca: probably in the nightly/beta ppa
<Chipaca> ah
<nettrot> It's not in my version, and I'm running the latest ubuntu alpha here.
<Chipaca> verterok: do you remember the dbus-send ?
<verterok> Chipaca: yes, I have it my ZimWiki :)
<verterok> gimme 1'
<Chipaca> nettrot: strange, I'm running ... what is it I'm running
<Chipaca> 1.1.0+r300-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<nettrot> I've never installed u1 out of the ppa.
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<Chipaca> nettrot: never mind then :)
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: give me a second, verterok will haev another command for you in a minute
<verterok> Chipaca: dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.waiting_content
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: that ^ (from dbus-send to the end)
<hamzaatova2> in the terminal Chipaca ?
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: yes please
<hamzaatova2> Chipaca, thats it???
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: yes, it's long
<hamzaatova2> ok---will it start to backup now?
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: did it output anything?
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: it's never stopped backing up, if it's working correctly
<hamzaatova2> yes--- there is very long output
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: ok, all those files are waiting to be uploaded
<hamzaatova2> ok---lets see if it will back it up
<hamzaatova2> americans always say please---thank you and such
<Chipaca> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<Chipaca> what does that ^ print ?
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: especially in the "name" entry
<hamzaatova2> "READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ"
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: ok, so it's not connected
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: click on the icon, and click "connect" please :)
<Chipaca> if you don't have an icon, you can do
<Chipaca> dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.connect
<hamzaatova2> there is no connect please :)
<Chipaca> (the dbus-send way is more of a "connect dammit!")
<hamzaatova2> the cloud is colorful after the former command
<hamzaatova2> but there is no connect
<hamzaatova2> the cloud is not there anymore
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: if you did the .connect, current_status should have changed
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: you can check that. Also, current_downloads should start showing movement :)
<Chipaca> current_...something
<Chipaca> 1 sec
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<hamzaatova2> i didnt did connect and the cloud is not launching anymore
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: that should start showing progress
<hamzaatova2> ok--i see a file in upload process
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: ok, so *do* do the .connect, and do then do the «u1sdtool --current-transfers» thing also
<Chipaca> ok. Now, if you have a lot (10k) of small files, it will be slow. Other cases work ok.
<hamzaatova2> i dont understand----and there is no cloud---why?
<hamzaatova2> i dont have many files
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: the applet disappears when there is nothing interesting to say, unless you configure it differently
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: try: ubuntuone-client-preferences
<hamzaatova2> what for???
<Chipaca> verterok: has the bandwidth throttling preferences been fixed?
<verterok> Chipaca: don't know what's the status of the preferences GUI
<verterok> Chipaca: it's fixed in the syncdaemon DBus API
<nettrot> hamzaatova2: It will let you set an option to always show the cloud.
<Chipaca> hamzaatova2: just in case, don't touch the throttling options (there was a bug, and it's rather insidious to clean up after if you touch it)
<hamzaatova2> ok--it is ok without it
<hamzaatova2> ok---byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye
<adiroiban> any idea why libsoup and epiphany can not access couchdb ?
<Chipaca> maybe they've got muddy feet
<Chipaca> my mom never let us on the couch with muddy feet
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: question for you ^
<CardinalFang> adiroiban, I need more information.  What happens?
<adiroiban> soup_session_send_message  return SOUP_STATUS_CANT_CONNECT
<adiroiban> trying the link in firefox or chromium, everhing is fine
<adiroiban> trying the link in Epiphany (webkit) i get libsoup error
<adiroiban> I was wondering if I am the only one with this problem
<adiroiban> the problem seems to be from libsoup
<CardinalFang> adiroiban, it looks just like a HTTP server.  Can't connect seems pretty low-level.  I say strace it to see what the socket is doing.
<dobey> it's probably because there's an ipv6 address set up for the loopback interface
<dobey> in /etc/hosts
<CardinalFang> I presume he's not connecting to  ip6-localhost .
<CardinalFang> adiroiban, what is your URL you're using?
<dobey> well, libsoup is trying to
<CardinalFang> Feel free to clobber the password, a.
<dobey> ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<adiroiban> http://localhost:60748/_utilshttp://localhost:60748/_utilshttp://localhost:60748/_utils
<adiroiban> http://localhost:60748/_utils
<adiroiban> sdfasdf
<dobey> is probably in /etc
<dobey> err
<adiroiban> sorry
<dobey> /etc/hosts
<adiroiban> yep. I will look for ipv6
<adiroiban> in epiphany I'm using the bookmark file
<dobey> it's the ipv6 thing
<CardinalFang> dobey, ?! Where did you get your hosts file?  I have two machines and netighet look like that.
<CardinalFang> "neigher"
<dobey> CardinalFang: it's the default in ubuntu afaik
<CardinalFang> Damn my fingers are cold and inflexible.
<dobey> i've never changed it
<CardinalFang> adiroiban, Easy to find.  $ grep " localhost" /etc/hosts
<adiroiban> that did it
<dobey> verterok: ping
<adiroiban> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> sure
<verterok> dobey: pong
<adiroiban> ugly stuff
<dobey> verterok: hey, i'm trying to get some tests written which use DBusTwistedTestCase, and running into some problems, wondering if you could help
<CardinalFang> Weird.  I'm on a breezy->lucid and a jaunty->lucid.
<verterok> dobey: sure, shoot
<dobey> i'm on karmic, upgraded from jaunty
<adiroiban> i have a clean karmic install
<dobey> verterok: i set up a FakeLogin(), and am trying to call 'login' on the dbus iface, but i keep getting the dbus error saying no such method
 * CardinalFang boggles.  I have the IPv6 logic in desktopcouch already, but for only one address.  Maybe I should change it.
<verterok> dobey: there is a test that uses a fake oauthdesktop...
 * verterok looks
<dobey> yeah
<verterok> dobey: TestDBusOAuth
<verterok> dobey: as there can be only one object exposed for each path, we need to chaneg the oauthdesktop path :(
<verterok> *change
<verterok> dobey: take a look to TestDBusOAuth.setUp
<dobey> ok
<verterok> dobey: probably your test isn;t finding the method because you already change the path?
<verterok> s/;/'/
<adiroiban> CardinalFang: so you don't have an IPV6 localhost in your /etc/hosts?
<CardinalFang> "::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback"
<CardinalFang> "127.0.0.1	localhost"
<dobey> verterok: hrmm, so now i'm just getting twisted timeout errors :/
<verterok> dobey: should be something in the logs about what's causing the timeout
<adiroiban> CardinalFang: can you try to add localhost for ipv6 and see if you can use libsoup
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: the http auth code is working, should I send it to you for review as a MP ?
<dobey> verterok: nope, might just be due to something in the script i'm trying to test
<verterok> dobey: could you pastebin the code?
<dobey> not right now. gotta go to the airport
<dobey> but we can discuss more tomorrow i guess :)
<dobey> thanks
<verterok> dobey: sure
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, send it as you want, as a patch, as a merge proposal in LP, etc
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: ok. I have created a bug in LP, and attached a branch
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, send it as you want, as a patch, as a merge proposal in LP, etc
<rodrigo_> grr, inet connection sucks
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: ok. I have created a bug in LP, and attached a branch
<rodrigo_> assign the bug to me please
<adiroiban> done: bug 504452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504452 in couchdb-glib "Implement Basic HTTP Auth" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504452
<rodrigo_> cool!
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, can you propose the branch for merging into couchdb-glib trunk please?
<rodrigo_> it makes it easier to review
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, for next time, it's easier if you bzr branch couchdb-glib/trunk, and then:
<rodrigo_> bzr commit --fixes lp:xxxx -m "comment"
<rodrigo_> and then propose the branch for merging
<rodrigo_> that would link the branch to the bug when you bzr push
<adiroiban> true. I was playing with bzr-git
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<nettrot> That's good to know...
<adiroiban> but it looks like it is not working as expected
<adiroiban> as I can not push the branch to couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, no it will push to your user
<rodrigo_> ah, right, you need some magic in ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<rodrigo_> [/opt/extra/src/canonical/couchdb-glib]
<rodrigo_> push_location = lp:~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> push_location:policy = appendpath
<rodrigo_> public_branch = lp:~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> public_branch:policy = appendpath
<rodrigo_> replace /opt/extra... with the path where you have the couchdb-glib branches dirs
<rodrigo_> and my username with yours
<rodrigo_> then bzr push will just push to lp:~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/branch
<titeuf_87> how can I store using desktopcouch an empty list? My records have a list of "tags" that I use to organize, but those tags are optional and when there are none it raises a ValueError because the list is empty
<titeuf_87> well guess I can just store None instead by manually checking with an if, but that doesn't really look pretty
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: still not able to combine git with bzr http://paste.ubuntu.com/353129/
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yay, don't worry about git, I'll do the merge manually myself
<rodrigo_> so keep your patch, and bzr branch... etc from what I said above
<adiroiban> well. in the future I will create a plain bzr branch
<adiroiban> and request the MP using that branch
<adiroiban> the strange thing is that the branch was created (even if it was complaining)
<adiroiban> so you can see the MP https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/basic-auth/+merge/16990
<rodrigo_> cool
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: there was a strange thing in couchdb-glib/couchdb.h . Even thou the header specifies 8 tab
<adiroiban> there were some space indentations
<rodrigo_> ah
<adiroiban> and I was not sure about the coding convention
<adiroiban> feel free to complain about that and I will fix it
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I'm thinking that the API might look better if, instead of _enable_oauth, _enable_basicauth
<rodrigo_> if we did something like what libsoup does with its SoupAuth object
<rodrigo_> that is, have a couchdb_set_authentication (couchdb, CouchdbAuthentication *auth)
<rodrigo_> and have an object derived from CouchdbAuthentication that does oauth and another that does basic auth
<adiroiban> yes. we can created some wrapping objects for CouchdbAuthentication *auth
<adiroiban> but if we are not going to support other authentication methods
<rodrigo_> if you want, I can create the CouchdbAuthentication interface, and then you implement the basic http on top of it
<rodrigo_> well, we might
<rodrigo_> not sure right now, but having this API would make it easier to extend
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: sure. It should be easy to implement the basic http auth using the new interface
<rodrigo_> ok then, tomorrow you'll have the interface
<adiroiban> no hurry
<rodrigo_> or maybe now, it indeed just needs to have a _sign_request or similar method
<rodrigo_> well, basic http auth just authenticates once, right?
<rodrigo_> ah, it's a signal on SoupSession
<adiroiban> well... the header of each request will have the basic auth info
<adiroiban> and the username and password are „cached”
<adiroiban> in libsoup it is implemented as I signal to make it easy to implement a password prompt
<rodrigo_> it's cached in libsoup or in your code?
<adiroiban> in my code
<rodrigo_> so, the authenticate signal on SoupSession is called for every SoupMessage that is sent?
<adiroiban> and that requires authentication. yes
<adiroiban> but I think the Auth object is also cached by libsoup
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok, sounds like we can have an interface with a 'authenticate' or 'sign_message' virtual method
<adiroiban> yep. the Auth object is also cached
<adiroiban> by libsoup
<rodrigo_> that should cover at least the needs for oauth and basic http
<adiroiban> libsoup auth tests are here http://git.gnome.org/browse/libsoup/tree/tests/auth-test.c
<rodrigo_> yeah, looking at them now
<adiroiban> they should cover various other authentication methods
<rodrigo_> not sure though how the SoupAuth stuff fits oauth, I guess we could add a SoupOAuthAuth object
<rodrigo_> or easiest thing would be to not use SoupAuth and have couchdb-glib call the authenticate virtual method for each msg
<rodrigo_> that should work for both basic and oauth, right?
<rodrigo_> I'll think a bit about it, so please do the same and let's discuss tomorrow, ok?
 * rodrigo_ goes to think and relax :-D
<adiroiban> :)
<adiroiban> or we can just have OAuth
<adiroiban> and the rest of Auth supported by libsoup
#ubuntuone 2010-01-08
<oly> hi, can anyone tell me if i can make ubuntuone ignore files with certain exstensions ie .pyc files ?
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, I've got the dc dbus and keyring code almost done
<rodrigo__> will commit after lunch
 * rodrigo__ -> lunch
<adiroiban> no hurry. I still need a lot of work to convert my ids from int to string
<adiroiban> I will be happy to test it :)
<jblount> I hate how firefox treats json.
<aquarius> jblount, install the jsonview extension
<mandel> aquarius, got some questions for you regarding DC on windows, mind if I ask?
 * jblount had a suspicious that aquarius would have a solution
<aquarius> mandel, go for it
<mandel> aquarius, ok, well one of the issues I have had to work with is the fact that couchdb is not a very nice citizen on Windows. that is, the default bin package just installs a batch project that uses the erl vm to launch couchdb. Which is a pain....
<oly> so anyone around who can answer me if theres a way to black list file extensions ?
<aquarius> mandel, that's OK, though, surely? just use that to start couch. /usr/bin/couchdb is a shell script too :)
<mandel> I  have been taking advantage of the that desktopcouch uses the COUCHDB environment var to get the command for couchdb and creates a windows service that will launch couchdb when requested. The service uses WCF so I can implement several protocols to query the port etc... the only thing is that I have an issues with the security
<mandel> you have to start the couchdb instance per user but you have to ensure that the owner of the process is the user, otherwishe other machine users can stop the instance
<aquarius> yep, that makes sense so far (although I don't know what wcf is)
<mandel> I've been thinking of using NTLM but it performs at least 5 requests per call to auth
<mandel> WCF (Windows Communication Foundation) just a lib
<aquarius> how does using ntlm help here? confused
<aquarius> can services run as a user?
<aquarius> oh, hang on, what you're saying is: you have one service, running as system, and the user says "please start couch for me" to that service?
<aquarius> can't the user just run it themslves?
<mandel> no you can just have one instance of a windows service
<mandel> so you can not ask the same service to be started more than once... a bit lame
<mandel> there is a hack to do it but involves reflection and it is not nice
<mandel> you can have one service that starts the processes but then you need auth to set the user that owns the process
<mandel> that adds 5 request per call when addressing the service that provides the couchdb instance info (port etc..) but no over head to the apps using couchdb
<mandel> do I make sense?
<aquarius> that's fine, I think.
<aquarius> asking for a port is allowed to take a little time
<aquarius> and it's more important to get it working and optimise later :)
<mandel> ok, that is some work I had to do in C# which will have to be installed with desktopcouch. I does not add any new dependencies to the system AFAIK. Another issue I've got is related with the stderr and stdout of the running instance of couchdb
<mandel> when a process is started programatically I cannot redirect its stdout and stderr to a file but to a buffer that whoudl be later be written to a file, this means that if the machine crashes the data is lost....
<mandel> this is a limitation coming for C# :(
<aquarius> oh, that's a bit unideal.
<aquarius> why not, instead of starting it direct from c#, have c# start a bat file?
<dark> which part of ubuntu one is written in c#?
<mandel> same thing, the batch stout and stderr will not be redirected but I could do something like that as a work around....
<mandel> dark, I'm porting desktopcouch to work on Windows and there is some work done in c# that is all
<mandel> dark, a widows service that uses WCF not too much work
<mandel> aquarius, anyway, I've got the instance of couchdb per user running as well as a number of ways to query the port etc.. hopefully in a few days I'll be able to give you better new
<aquarius> nice!
<mandel> we can talk later on how to distribute it, I'll be back laters
<aquarius> that sounds cool!
<aquarius> ah, missed you :)
<statik> hey chad, aquarius: any recommendations for email, irc, ssh, or other essential or fun apps on android?
<aquarius> email: I use the gmail client. IRC: DaraIRC. ssh: connectbot. Others: see http://twitter.com/sil/status/7513217053 :)
<jblount> statik: http://twitter.com/sil/status/7513217053
<jblount> statik: Did you get a Nexus One?
<statik> i have a nexus one in my hand, i'm not sure how it got there
<jblount> Heh
<statik> aquarius, thanks!
<urbanape> aquarius: can I borrow your brain a bit after the standup?
<aquarius> sure
<urbanape> I'm very close to finishing the new Bindwood for its vanilla code paths.
<urbanape> but I'm getting hung up on this one issue.
<urbanape> statik: you moving to T-Mobile, or using it on AT&T edge?
<dobey> urbanape, aquarius, rodrigo__: Are you all planning on doing tarball releases/packages for Lucid Alpha 2 today?
<aquarius> dobey, no, we're not going into alpha2
<urbanape> dobey: I'd like to, but I think it might slip.
<statik> urbanape, right now i'm experimenting with at&t edge, we'll see how i'm getting along with android after a few weeks
<rodrigo__> dobey, I'll do it after alpha2, when I finish the contacts picker use in u1-client
<rodrigo__> dobey, which, btw, I found that the dbus call for sharing just allows one email, but the contacts picker allows several
<dobey> aquarius: what about desktopcouch et al?
<rodrigo__> dobey, so, before I change it, where else is it used?
<dobey> rodrigo__: and what about evo/glib stuff?
<aquarius> ah, I'm not sure about dc. cardinalfang has made some changes, I think
<rodrigo__> dobey, no changes for the stable branches, and the unstable is under heavy changes right now
<dobey> rodrigo__: is unstable targetted to be in lucid?
<rodrigo__> ah, well, yes, there are changes not submitted to karmic
<rodrigo__> dobey, I hope so, there are lots of improvements
<rodrigo__> dobey, but we'll see, for now the stable branch should be what we use
<dobey> rodrigo__: if it doesn't break things as it is, we should get it in as early as possible
<rodrigo__> dobey, it breaks the API, but evo-couchdb is in synchrony
<urbanape> say what's the time? IT'S TIME TO GET ILL
<urbanape> Desktop+ folks: MEETING STARTS MEETING BEGINS GETTING OUR MEETING ON. Say 'me' to get your place in line.
<dobey> rodrigo__: i think bump the soname, and getting the new versions into lucid alpha 2 would probably be best then, no?
<rodrigo__> dobey, as soon as it doesn't crash like crazy, yeah :D
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo__> adiroiban is helping me to test the new changes, so should be soon
<rodrigo__> me
<jblount> me
<dobey> ok
<aquarius> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> DONE: Cleaned up the changes pulling, record type dispatching, and event notification handlers for new Bindwood.
<urbanape> TODO: Get over the hurdle caused by using a profile filter for the changes feed, get migration handler working.
<urbanape> BLOCK: I want to punch %2F in the throat.
<urbanape> rodrigo_: go go go
<rodrigo__> • DONE: Fixed several couchdb-glib master issues. On-call review. Made nautilus plugin use contacts picker widget. Added desktopcouch-specific code to couchdb-glib. Land Ken's b
<rodrigo__> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Send Otto (otto.greenslade@canonical.com) a screencast of contacts picker. Add libubuntuone dependencies to dev deps.
<rodrigo__> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo__> go jblount go!
<jblount> DONE: Got public files showing up in the web interface locally
<jblount> TODO: Hook up publish / stop publishing buttons, review day
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: YOUR THE MAN NOW DOG
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: some spec for downloader; got helped by vds about storm; talk to mandel about DC on Windows
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue to spec file delivery downloader daemon; have music library page send message to downloader daemon; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> dobey, you're on
<jblount> s/your/you're (i hate myself)
<dobey> ☺ DONE: LEAN training, Started working on new tests for GUI code
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Releases for Lucid A2, More new UI code and tests
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: i guess that means it's your turn
<teknico> DONE: planning work with chipaca and vds, more configuring funambol for sending sms messages with vds (#418048), failed unlocking phone with code from mattgriffin
<teknico> TODO: landing two branches for configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048), start implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689), finish setting up a development environment in a virtual machine
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Some debugging of notes->couchdb revision problem.  I think I've found the problem.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Test and fix it.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None, except new medication makes me unable to concentrate.  Got to change it.
<CardinalFang> end?
<urbanape> looks that way.
<urbanape> EOM. Thanks, folks. Let's be careful out there.
<urbanape> aquarius: brb, then I'd love to pick your brain
<aquarius> kk
<rtgz> sorry for not being 'me', caught a cold or virus or trojan, whatever...
<adiroiban> any idea what should I do to have a „standard” format for a desktopcouch task document type ? Like we have for notes and contacts
<adiroiban> in evolution we also have tasks and having a standard desktopcouch format for that would be nice
<adiroiban> and there are also some other Getting things done apps
<aquarius> adiroiban, you don't have to do anything, just invent it -- there's no "approval" process. It's a good idea to post your suggested specification to the desktopcouch mailing list for discussion, though
<adiroiban> aquarius: thanks. I will send a sugestion
<adiroiban> another question: where should desktopcouch apps store their specific data? in management or create a database for each app?
<rtgz> btw, if subject is about format - I remember the podcast about ubuntuone - Floss Weekly 99 podcast with Ubuntu One developer Stuart Langridge. And there was a pretty good thing mentioned - the format of the contacts document. How was that modeled? Was it modeled after evolution, vcard/xcard or mozilla ldiff format?
<aquarius> adiroiban, database for each app
<aquarius> adiroiban, don't store anything in management; that's for desktopcouch's own use
<aquarius> rtgz, cor, that Stuart Langridge chap sounds like a pretty clever guy. Handsome, too.
<aquarius> :-)
<adiroiban> aquarius: ok. thanks!
<urbanape> hey, aquarius, I'm back.
<adiroiban> :)
<aquarius> rtgz, the contacts format was sort of distilled from all of those, but intentionally stripped down to not try and include absolutely everything
<vds> me
<vds> (yes sorry I'm very late )
<vds> DONE: finished sms work, some clean up is still needed but sms are working! :) Helped aquarius with storm, long discussion with funambol support about the best way of include funambol in our working and deployment env. Discussed RTs for funambol and fx deployment, planned some work after the funambol restart, arrangements for sprint in London.
<vds> TODO: vacations
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<aquarius> urbanape, go for it
<urbanape> so, aquarius. Dunno if you saw me mentioning it in #couchdb.
<aquarius> I didn't, soz
<urbanape> did you work the changes methods for desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, whence came the name "bindwood"?
<urbanape> CardinalFang: it's a local nickname for ivy. Something that ties a lot of stuff together.
<CardinalFang> Huh.
<urbanape> and is notoriously hard to get rid of.
<urbanape> would have named it kudzu, but I think there's software out there with that name already.
<urbanape> or maybe CardinalFang is a better brain to pick for this.
 * CardinalFang eyes his garden, where the sweet-potatoes have declared hegemony.
<CardinalFang> changes what?  I had a hand in that.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: it doesn't look like the get_changes method takes any additional options or params.
<urbanape> like filters, or request params.
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, ok, desktopcouch code in master now, so please feel free to test
<urbanape> f'rinstance, in Bindwood, I've got a filter that matches the profile name in the request with the profile name in the record, so you can limit the changes poll to records that you care about.
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, I've just added a very simple test that connects to the DC instance, nothing more
<urbanape> and you call that with : couch_client.changes({since:25, filter:"bookmarks/profile", profile:"default"}, null)
<urbanape> that gets translated to: dbname/_changes?since=25&filter=boomarks/profile&profile=default
<urbanape> except, of course, that the Couch folks love putting '/'s in as meaningful separators in ids, view names, &c, and it gets URI encoded by the client library, so Couch doesn't understand it.
<dobey> why isn't couch doing proper uri decoding?
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: thanks. i start building and testing
<aquarius> so it's not actually translated to that at all? it's translated to  dbname/_changes?since=25&filter=boomarks%2Fprofile&profile=default ?
<urbanape> aquarius: correct
<urbanape> dobey: I don't know.
<CardinalFang> urbanape, That's right.  It's stateful.  It only gets new items.  One never has to send "since".  Adding conditions breaks the state.  dc.get_changes() gets a list of things, where dc.report_changes(f) calls f(seq, id, changes_struct) for every change record, where I presumed one could filter or return if one's conditions are not met.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: k, I'm just checking that you didn't have to similarly tackle such a situation.
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: i guess debian/control should be also updated
<CardinalFang> urbanape, so far, we have only functions that try to be very helpful and also restrictive as a side-effect.  We could add a function that gives raw access.
<urbanape> dobey: but it's pretty easy to test, calling both URLs results in success in one case (with /), and failure in the other (with %2F)
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, well, debian/ should be removed, the packaging is done on another LP branch
 * rodrigo__ removes it
<urbanape> CardinalFang: that's okay, was just looking to see if it had been solved elsewhere
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<urbanape> solved/worked around
<aquarius> urbanape, what did the couch people say?
<aquarius> "don't escape it"?
<urbanape> aquarius: "Seems like a client bug"
<urbanape> aquarius: that's what I'm doing now. Explicitly unencoding %2Fs in the URI encoded extra bits.
<dobey> urbanape: sounds like couch needs to be fixed to unescape properly
<urbanape> which seems very much like putting live ammunition in a prop gun.
<urbanape> dobey: I'd agree.
<aquarius> that, to me, sounds like a couch bug; you're not supposed to care whether a URL is escaped or unescaped.
<urbanape> okay, so the choir has been preached to.
<aquarius> on the other hand, it's not like we could roll out a fix instantly, even if they could be convinced :)
<aquarius> so we need to work around it. boo hiss, etc
<urbanape> this also, is true.
<rodrigo__> dobey, so where else is the create_share dbus call used?
<rodrigo__> dobey, I'm going to change it to support a list of strings for emails
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: did you managed to make install it ? I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/353521/
<dobey> rodrigo__: it doesn't have to be e-mails
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, hmm, I tried this morning
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, looking
<rodrigo__> dobey, sorry?
<dobey> rodrigo__: it can be either an e-mail or an ubuntuone username
<dobey> rodrigo__: and then 2 different paths are taken based on that
<rodrigo__> well, right now it does emails, so I'll do the same
<dobey> well, no, it does either
<rodrigo__> the contacts picker returns the emails, not the u1 username
<rodrigo__> which it doesn't know
<rodrigo__> so, where else is it used?
<dobey> rodrigo__: yes, well, my point is that you have to change the piece of code that handles the e-mails, and not the abstract piece
<dobey> u1sdtool --create-share i guess calls it too
<dobey> it's a dbus call, anything can call it
<rodrigo__> right, I meant in our code :-)
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, installs fine for me
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: it was a glitch
<adiroiban> i did a make clean
<adiroiban> and tried again and everhing was ok
<rodrigo__> oh
<adiroiban> strange... as I build it in a flesh git clone
<urbanape> gotta rebootie. brb.
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, did you ,/autogen.sh again?
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: after the clone. yes
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, I saw that with missing -version-info values, so maybe it wasn't getting the correct values
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, let me know if it happens again
<urbanape> well, that was painless.
<adiroiban> sure
<dobey> rodrigo__: i am sure that the u1sdtool share create option uses it, yes
<rodrigo__> dobey, yes, seems so
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: the new library is desktopcouch or desktopcouchdb ?
<adiroiban> desktopcouch-glib-1.0.pc is configured as -ldesktopcouchdb-glib-1.0
<rodrigo__> desktopcouch
<rodrigo__> ah, wrong, fixing it
<adiroiban> np
<rodrigo__> fixed
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: can you add a name to the structure from couchdb.h ?
<adiroiban> and define a macro COUCHDB_IS_THATNAME(obj)
<rodrigo__> yeah, I plan to call it connection
<rodrigo__> the same for Desktopcouch
<adiroiban> otherwise I don't know how to do dynamic casting in vala
<rodrigo__> oh
<adiroiban> maybe I can tweak the vapi file
<adiroiban> but right now the dynamic casting is trying COUCHDB_IS_CONNECTIOn
<adiroiban> as I named it CONNECTION
<rodrigo__> I'm going to rename it anyway, not sure now why I called Desktopcouch like this instead of ..Connection
<adiroiban> or you can name it Couch :)
<rodrigo__> :)
<adiroiban> since right now desktopcouch_new is returning a clean couchdb object
<adiroiban> I would like to use couchdb in my code... to make it more generic
<adiroiban> maybe I'm doing something wrong in my code
<adiroiban> but I still think that structure should have a name
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: I added COUCHDB_IS_CONNECTION in couchdb.h and everhing looks fine.
<adiroiban> Thanks!
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, ok, for now it works for you, but we shouldn't have the macros named different to the object itself
<rodrigo__> so will rename them this weekend
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: yes. maybe this is a problem in vala
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, well, it's a problem with the naming, I had to do some CouchDB->Couchdb renaming also for introspection
<CardinalFang> Dang, missed rodrigo.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, how evil is this?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-servers/notes-revisions/+merge/17036
<dobey> go go go
<dobey> looks evil
<CardinalFang> That's not bad.  def the_entire_test_so_I_can_test_what_happens_when_we_run_it_thrice():  ...
 * thisfred scans for evil
<dobey> CardinalFang: should that not be a separate test that runs that test thrice then?
<CardinalFang> dobey, you're distracted.  Keep reading.  That's not the interesting part.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm not sure I understand what the problem is you're solving
<thisfred> tomboy internally has something like a revision number?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I have to go in 4 minutes, but would like to discuss this.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yes, tomboy has an integer.  It doesn't plan for couchdb style updates.
<CardinalFang> There could be a thousand version "42"s.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and if we just store that as part of application annotations, where do things go wrong?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so tomboy isn't built for distributed use, basically
<thisfred> and we have to solve this?
<CardinalFang> If we're reimplementing Snowy, we do.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: but how does snowy handle it?
<thisfred> or that is just a single backend, and doesn't synchronise dbs?
<CardinalFang> Bingo.
<thisfred> ok, but so are we, for tomboy, or no?
<thisfred> do local tomboys talk to desktopcouch?
<thisfred> ok, I have to go
<CardinalFang> thisfred, good question.  I think there is a plugin or something.  I do not know.
<CardinalFang> Later.
<thisfred> I will ping when I'm back
<CardinalFang> Okay.  Thanks.
<urbanape> hey, you's two.
<urbanape> oh, well, just CardinalFang then
<urbanape> so, I tested this behavior with my system Couch
<urbanape> and Couch seems to decode the %2F just fine.
<urbanape> I've got couchdb 0.10.0-0ubuntu3 and desktopcouch 0.5.1-0ubuntu1
<CardinalFang> urbanape, The / %2F encoding is a bit of a mystery to me.  I remember something like "/foo/bar/baz%2Fwith%2Fslashes  being necessary somewhere, and it annoyed me for an afternoon.
<urbanape> hmm. I've got to run a quick errand. I'll be back in a bit.
 * CardinalFang makes people flee, just by talking to them.
<jblount> heh
<statik> from what i can tell, tomboy always uses the snowy REST api
<statik> never talks to local desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> Ah, thanks.  Good to know.
<statik> sandy was open to the idea of creating a storage backend in tomboy that talked to couchdb directly, but it's still just an idea
<statik> tomdroid and conboy also use the REST api, so there's likely some desire to keep it stable if possible
<thisfred> urbanape: automatic de/encoding of the slashes works a lot of the time (I forget where, but I think there's still one or two places in couch where you do have to send encoded urls. design documents?), but the OAuth signatures need to be computed against the same url, client and server side, so that's why we use %2Fs everywhere.
<thisfred> I think.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so: back to your branch: we use a single backend. The fact that it is synchronised to the desktop is nice, but since desktopcouch does not implement the tomboy REST API, somewhat irrelevant for now. Was there something going wrong in the wild that your branch is fixing?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, our servers implement tomboy API.  See jdo's message to Discuss two days ago, "Lots of ResourceConflict OOPS reports".
<CardinalFang> tomboy <-> ubunet <-> desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> 3500 Oops in Jan, as of that day.
<urbanape> thisfred: aha! Yeah, I bet it's the oauth.
<urbanape> I remember when I was trying to deal with the design docs
<urbanape> crap pooper tastic
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and we know this is because of out of whack tomboy version numbers?
<thisfred> because if we're the only backend, I wonder how that happens.
<itrf96> hello, how can i change ubuntu one account mail address? thanks
<itrf96> OK, I found
<urbanape> dobey: so, as I'm sure is obvious, an updated Bindwood probably won't make it into alpha2
<dobey> urbanape: ok. you still have monday to do it for a2. i'm more interested in aligning releases of our different projects, than specifically getting stuff into alpha2.
<urbanape> dobey: thanks.
<CardinalFang> statik, http://andialbrecht.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/when-merging-fails/
<statik> CardinalFang, thats great! Kathy Sierra suggested at a FOWA talk a couple of years ago that all software should be video recording the user when it gives an error message
<statik> this is such a cool practical exploration of that idea
<urbanape> yeah, love that kind of thing
#ubuntuone 2010-01-09
<candtalan> Hi, I have a ubuntu one question.  (Not very used to irc though)
<adiroiban> what is the ubutonone desktopcouch mailinglist ?
<adiroiban> ah... i think I found it. I was expecting to find it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#Support options
<Thingymebob> struggling to get evolution contacts synced, followed tut at wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts, never get asked for keyring password
<Thingymebob> when I do step 3/4 in section 3 nothing happens
<homeasvs_> how do I debug dbus-send ... getPort timing out ?
<acoc> hey guys, I'm using httrack to backup some websites and I'd like to use ubuntuone so if I make a bookmark (using the file:// protocol) it would work on all my computers
<acoc> it works great, except it uses the full path (ie /home/user/UbuntuOne) and not all my usernames are the same
<acoc> different usernames on different computers I mean
<acoc> any ideas, thanks
<acoc> I was thinking maybe a ubuntuone protocol that uses the ubuntuone directory as the root directory
<acoc> similar to the trash protocol
#ubuntuone 2010-01-10
<linitrofe> One of my computers is not syncing with ubuntu one. How can I proceed?
<linitrofe> This one was the "protocol version error"
<linitrofe> fixed deleting ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file
<Nik1> hello! can someone please help me with a problem i've got with ubuntuone? there seems to be some problem synching files from my local folder to the online storage space and vice versa. thank you :)
<PerJ> What does one do when the paid for account (50GB/10$) disappears and Canonical doesn't respond to support request
<gourgi> hi all , i'm seeing a "Something has gone wrong (500) Server Error" when trying to view my contacts from the webUI. is this a known bug? verterok ?
<PerJ_> Canonical did not withdraw payment for my 50GB account on the 19th og December, the account was closed/terminated whatever on the 23. and Canonical Support does not respond, what do I do ?
#ubuntuone 2011-01-03
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: uhh.. before you start building (or beuno, testing what I sent you) -- I'm sorry, but we broke the download using verterok's build of the storage-protocol. which is: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java.util.zip.InflaterOutputStream -- I always included that in my custom build of the storage protocol, and recently we used verteroks build. so.. looks like I'll have to provide the custom sp build for android. I hav
<somethinginteres> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu netbook and added my ubuntuone. Which it says was done successfully. However, I see I have duplicate entries under "Computers on your account" I'm wondering why?
<somethinginteres> just checking in again, any ideas?
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I've installed a new laptop
<ploum> and my U1 contacts are not synced on that new laptop
<ploum> (everything else is working fine)
<ploum> what should I do ?
<mandel> ploum: do you know how to access to your desktopcouch?
<mandel> ploum: the contacts are stored there, can you check if you find them?
<ploum> mandel, no, I don't know how to access my desktopcouch from the command line
<mandel> ploum: there is not need to access it from the command line, there should be an html file you can open that will point to it in ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<mandel> ploum: that will send you to futon if desktopcouch is running, to make sure that it is running do the following:
<mandel> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB \
<mandel>    --print-reply --type=method_call / \
<mandel>    org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<mandel> which will start it if it is not running
<ploum> it asks me a login/password
<mandel> ploum: ag, then you html file is old and you will need to kill it so that you get  a clean one
<ploum> (the login/pass popup was spawned a zillion times )
<mandel> ploum: let me get you the instructions to do that
<mandel> ploum: look at killing and restarting: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<ploum> mandel, the dbus-send command is not working
<mandel> ploum: !?
<mandel> what is the output?
<ploum> copy/pasted from the wiki, it just tells me  : No file or folder of this type (translating it from french)
<ploum> dbus-send is well installed
<ploum> mandel, it seems to be a copy/paste error. While typing this manually, I get this traceback :
<ploum> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<ploum> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.RuntimeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<ploum>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<ploum>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<ploum>   File "/usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service", line 73, in getPort
<ploum>     port = int(desktopcouch._direct_access_find_port())
<ploum>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/__init__.py", line 193, in __find_port__linux
<ploum>     return __find_port__linux(pid, ctx, retries_left - 1)
<ploum>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/__init__.py", line 193, in __find_port__linux
<ploum>     return __find_port__linux(pid, ctx, retries_left - 1)
<ploum>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/__init__.py", line 193, in __find_port__linux
<ploum>     return __find_port__linux(pid, ctx, retries_left - 1)
<ploum>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/__init__.py", line 194, in __find_port__linux
<ploum>     raise RuntimeError("Unable to find listening port")
<ploum> RuntimeError: Unable to find listening port
<ploum> oups, sorry, I thought I had copied the pastebin link
<mandel> ploum: hehe, no worries, can you give me the link better
<ploum> http://friendpaste.com/3Vl5vDYppy1btosOZq40oQ
<mandel> ploum: reading this on irc is kind of crap :)
<mandel> ploum: in what kind of machine are you running this? is it a netbook or slow in some way?
<ploum> not at all
<ploum> this is a brand new laptop
<ploum> very fast
<mandel> mmm
<ploum> fresh new Ubuntu 10.10 install
<ploum> nothing fancy
<mandel> ploum: I suppose you did kill beam.smp right?
<mandel> ploum: for what I can see the issue is that the code that reads the pid file to get the port used by couchdb is not getting it right… lame
<mandel> ploum: lets try with python, give me 1 min
<ploum> yep, I killed beam.smp
<ploum> I don't understand, sometimes the command just block without any output, sometimes I have the trace
<mandel> ploum: yes, it is certainly strange
<mandel> ploum: can you try and run the following from python: http://friendpaste.com/78Lh7AC9kJworZGAYeOWxa
<mandel> ploum: that should start the same process yet it does not use dbus AFAIK
<mandel> ploum: ok, I'm lying, it does use dbus, but it gives mor einfo :P
<ploum> http://friendpaste.com/wUAE04B14BObO6Xj405wE
<ploum> ok
<ploum> rekilling beam.smp and now it works
<ploum> beam.smp was launched automatically it seems
<ploum> have to kill it just before launching your script
<ploum> the html file asks for a password
<ploum> just like before : a billion popups
<mandel> ploum: dammed, it should not be asking for the password.. something there is wrong
<mandel> ploum: at least I know the part where that is written :)
<ploum> mmm
<ploum> it looks like it works with firefox
<ploum> (I was using Epiphany)
<ploum> dam, stupid things
<mandel> ploum: oh, good so it is a js thing, nice :)
<ploum> so the contacts is only 79bytes
<ploum> which means that the desktop-couch is not synced with U1 one
<mandel> ploum: well, then we have a bug there, mind adding that as a bug on desktopcouch, more like a wishlist because not that many people use epiphany
<mandel> ploum: can you look at the records in the contacts db?
<mandel> ploum: just to make sure
<ploum> no records
<mandel> ploum: ok, can you open your ubuntuone preferences to see if that is all correct, that is, if the info is there etc...
<ploum> yep, it is
<ploum> tomboy and file sync are working fine
<ploum> contacts is well checked in "services"
<mandel> ploum: hm, interesting, AFAIK desktopcouch replication should be working, let me check if there is any server sides issues that we know, I'll be back
<ploum> just for the record, I've this problem since 19th of December (when I received the laptop)
<mandel> ploum: uhhh that is a very long time == very lame
<mandel> ploum: let me see
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> .5
<mandel> duanedesign: hello!
<mandel> duanedesign: one quick question, do you know if we have reported any issues with the replication of desktopcouch instances? it seems that ploum dbs are not synced
<mandel> ploum: AFAIK replication should be working, yours is a very strange issue, do you mins installing the ubuntuone ppa with the latests desktopcouch version?
<ploum> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta mandel: that one ?
<duanedesign> yeah i am not aware of anything at the moment
<mandel> ploum: yes, please
<mandel> ploum: just install the desktopcouch package since the rest works fine, then restart the service and wait 10 min or so to see if it replicates
<ploum> mandel, there's nothing for maverick in that PPA
<mandel> ploum: hmmm ok, let me tink about it over coffee to see what to do, I hope you do nto mind
<mandel> ploum: I'll be back in 10 min is that ok?
<ploum> mandel, perfectly fine
<ploum> thanks :-)
<ploum> should I try the nightlies ppa ?
<mandel> ploum: yes, I use nightlies, it would be nice to use thos
<mandel> ploum: and I'm running maverik
 * mandel coffee => back in 10 min
<ralsina> good morning!
<ploum> mandel, upgraded the whole U1 stack to the nightly PPA and still don't have any contact sync
<ploum> not sure it works at all because all boxes are unchecked in U1 preferences > services (and don't remain checked)
<mandel> ploum: I wonder if the replication bit is borken…
<mandel> ploum: can you open futon and look at the management db?
<ploum> yep
<ploum> what do you want to know ?
<mandel> ralsina: did you have time to work on the windows ui?
<ralsina> mandel: not really
<ralsina> mandel: but I will start hard today
<ralsina> My wife somehow convinced me that taking a week without computers was a good idea
<mandel> ralsina: ok, no big deal hehe I started some crazy work during hte holidays to see if I could write a dbus alternative on windows with wcf
<ralsina> mandel: any luck? :-)
<mandel> ralsina: it could work, but ti will not be ready for the next release, but so far so good :)
<ralsina> mandel: nice
<mandel> ralsina: it takes a COM python object and compiles a .Net dll that uses it to expose a WCF service with it methods, it uses the python dbus syntax for methods etc..
<mandel> the idea is to have a compatible API
<mandel> ploum: so, did you open the management db? what data do you have there?
<ploum> mandel, I've 4 keys
<ploum> one is something like cfd40194-d549-4c2e-84fc-84ff150…
<ploum> _design/ubuntu_one_pair_record
<mandel> ralsina: can you take a look at this approach to solve the issue of test that cannot run in certain platforms: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/load_test_according_to_platform the idea is to use the decorators to skip test when needed
<ploum> _design/get_records_and_type
<ralsina> Sure!
<ploum> and the last is :
<ploum> 712da15c04da471ca76398cb…  (looks like a hash)
<mandel> ploum: hm, ok so you do have the management db pointing to replicate… lets take a look at the logs, do you know how to find them?
<mandel> ploum: I think the wiki page a sent you has the needed info to find them
<ploum> mandel, not yet
<mandel> ralsina: I have not proposed the branch for that yet, but that is part of what I need to get working asap so that we can start running the tests of desktopcouch on windows, otherwhise we will have the ode on friday but will not have a decent process for testing
<ploum> mandel, what should I look for in the log ?
<ploum> should I paste you the whole stuff ? (is there any sensitive info in it?)
<ralsina> mandel: right, things would fail all around anyway :-(
<mandel> ralsina: certainly. I copied the approach of unittest2 and unittest in 2.7 with the decorators, i think is elegant enough, I just had to adapt it for twistter.trial
<ralsina> mandel: I have about 20 minutes until my updates are done so I can check it correctly and I have some coffee in me, I'll ping you
<mandel> ralsina: cool, I'll be here waiting :)
<mandel> ploum: back t you, do you need help to find the logs then?
<ploum> I've the log
 * mandel is not good at multitasking :)
<ploum> don't know what to look in it
<mandel> ploum: may I have a pastebin?
<ploum> mandel, you are quite efficient ;-)
<mandel> ploum: there should be not private info in it
<mandel> ploum: thx :)
<ploum> mandel : http://friendpaste.com/6PnyutilUOybTYkOUmWBJc
 * mandel looks
<mandel> ploum: there is a bug, line 14 :)
<mandel> ploum: thx a lot for discovering it!!!
<mandel> no that is the reason for not getting the replication, but it is a good thing
<ploum> it seems to happen quite often
<mandel> ploum: does this happen with the nightly ppa, right?
<mandel> ploum: that bug is in theory fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/682510
<ubot4`> mandel: Error: Bug #682510 is private.
<mandel> ploum: is private, yet is the same one let move to the next error in the logs
<DiagonalArg> Hey!  Anyone free for a little help?
<mandel> DiagonalArg: shoot, and I'll see what I can get you :)
<DiagonalArg> Great, thanks mandel.
<DiagonalArg> Got two machines, A & B.  Successfully synced files.
<DiagonalArg> Now I'm on machine A, trying to sync tomboy notes.
<DiagonalArg> The notes are present online (via web), but I can't sync.
<ploum> mandel, I've installed the nightly ppa this morning, to give you an idea in the log
<DiagonalArg> I get this message: Failed to synchronize ... could not synch notes.  Check the details below and try again.
<DiagonalArg> Details are empty.
<mandel> ploum: ok, so at the end of it, cool I'm looking there now, thx for the pointer
<mandel> DiagonalArg: mm I wonder if there is an issue with snowy, let me ask around
<DiagonalArg> Ok, I'll wait.  (Who's snowy?)  Is that the server?
<mandel> DiagonalArg: that is the tomoboy sync server: http://live.gnome.org/Snowy
<mandel> tomboy* although tomoboy is also kind cool hehe :)
<DiagonalArg> Ya, sounds kind of Japanese.
<DiagonalArg> :)
<rodrigo_> DiagonalArg, run 'tomboy --debug' on a terminal
<DiagonalArg> will do, hold on ...
<mandel> DiagonalArg: rodrigo_ is your man :)
<rodrigo_> DiagonalArg, and try syncing again and then paste the output from the terminal
<DiagonalArg> Ok, so I did "tomboy --debug" and it said ... Tomboy is already running.  Exiting ...
<DiagonalArg> All I get is the synchronization failed window, again.  Nothing in the terminal.  What am I missing?
<DiagonalArg> (Thanks for taking this up, rodrigo ... bye mandel...)
<mandel> no
<mandel> problem
<mandel> :P
<rodrigo_> DiagonalArg, quit the current tomboy instance before running it again with --debug
<DiagonalArg> Ok ... hold on.
<DiagonalArg> I see 2 processes: /usr/bin/tomboy-panel and /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe.  Do I kill one, both?
<mandel> ploum: it looks like it is a bug related with python-couchdb, we updated the version recently and maybe screwed it up at some point
<mandel> ploum: or the lib is broken, can you report a bug with the last Traceback (line 3703) so that you are notifies about the process?
<DiagonalArg> Rodrigo - ok, I killed both processes, then started tomboy with debug.  There was not applet appearing, so I added it.  That gave me various applet errors.  Now, I'll try to sync.
<DiagonalArg> Ok, so how do I get you the output?
<ploum> mandel : against which launchpad project should I report that bug ?
<mandel> ploum: desktopcouch, and assign mandel to it, I'll take care from there on
<ralsina> mandel: still have not tried the code (apt hates me today) but reading the code I like the idea.
<mandel> ralsina: ok, no worries, I was also wondering if you could think of a nicer way to do the skipIfNotModules decorator
 * ralsina goes to read that
<mandel> mainly to allow a from balh import foo
<mandel> ralsina: getting that decorator right would be optimum since that way we will not have to list the platfroms, since dbus can be present on cygwin and darwin etc..
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> mandel: let me think 5' and I'll flame you about it (not really ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: blame me if you wish hehe ;)
<ralsina> Anyway listing the platforms is not terrible if this is hard to get right. Explicit >> Implicit and all that
<mandel> ralsina: ideally i'd like to have a nice decorator syntax so that I can do: __import__('spam.ham', globals(), locals(), ['eggs', 'sausage'], -1)
<mandel> so that I can do the from spam.ham import eggs, sausage
<ralsina> oddly enough I think I have that code in a project somewhere
<ploum> mandel, no mandel found, cannot assign it to you
<ralsina> I used it for optional imports, and you got either the module or None. Is that useful?
<ploum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/696757
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696757 in desktopcouch "Contacts are not synced from the server to the local instance (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> ploum: ok, create it and send me the link...
<mandel> ploum: ups sorry, you are too fast for me :)
<duanedesign> hey rodrigo_ ! :)
<rodrigo_> hi duanedesign, happy new year! :-)
<duanedesign> thank you
<mandel> ralsina: if you look at the Dbustest, it fails atm because of that, is not very nice to have to use the full import name
<mandel> ralsina: cause calling import twice is a terrible thing, right?
<ralsina> calling import twice is just a noop :-)
<ralsina> you could just assign things to the names you want in some namespace but it means moving lots of code around
<ploum> mandel, can I downgrade to the straight U1 lib/client and remove the PPA ?
<mandel> ploum: yes, fill free to do that
<mandel> I'll investigate the situation asap
<ralsina> damn, I broke bzr :-(
<mandel> ralsina: indeed, I want some thing that does not require a crazy thing to be done… let see if I can get something a little nicer
<mandel> ralsina: ddi you type hg when trying to use bzr? hehe
<ralsina> mandel: it looks nice to me, what bothers you is using the name dbus.bus.BusConnection in the test?
<DiagonalArg> If someone can give me a hand, I've got some error output from Tomboy, produced during an attempt to sync.
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that is it, is ugly as hell
<ralsina> mandel: no it isn't, but I like full module paths :-)
<ralsina> You could take either module names or (fullpath,desiredname) tuples as arguments to the decorator
<ralsina> So you could rename modules if you really want to
<ralsina> BTW: import a.b.c.d and then import a.b.c.d as d is ok for me too since it's just name binding
<ralsina> Ok, so I did not break bzr, python 2.7 did :-(
 * ralsina is not starting with the right foot
<ralsina> What's an alleged ubuntu developer to do when bzr is just brokwn for launchpad? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/693880
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693880 in bzr (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "_ReportingFileSocket.readline lacks size argument (affects: 29) (dups: 10) (heat: 158)" [Undecided,New]
 * ralsina starts sudo vi-ing through it, because life is too short
<DiagonalArg> Tomboy sync problem: "Caught exception. Message: The remote server returned an error: (404) Not found".  Does this mean the server's down?
<duanedesign> DiagonalArg: what version of Ubuntu?
<DiagonalArg> 10.10, up to date
<DiagonalArg> Here's the whole error log - http://pastebin.com/DBqXdabY
<ralsina> mandel: __import__ returns the module besides importing it, so you don't have to import twice :-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, but the problem is the decorator has to be able to import the module so that the test that is not skipped can access it in its namespace
<ralsina> yes, the decorator can do that
<ralsina> mandel: it has to return a wrapped function with the module in its namespace
<mandel> ralsina: how? this is the missing bit I have no clue of how to do :)
<mandel> ralsina: my python foo is not that strong, do you mind to show me an example :)
 * ralsina looks for the standard example...
<ralsina> http://nomuerde.netmanagers.com.ar/indice.html#decoradores
<ralsina> En particular, deco2.py
<ralsina> In that example, imagine f2 doing something like dbus=__import__('dbus.whatever' )
<ralsina> right before doing r=f(*args)
 * ralsina starts doing a toy example to see if this is actually doable
<duanedesign> DiagonalArg: you might take a look at this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/575937/comments/8
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 23) (dups: 5) (heat: 100)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DiagonalArg> Thanks duaned, I'm having a look.
<DiagonalArg> While we're at it, would you be willing to have a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/696194
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696194 in ubuntuone-client "Syncing Bookmarks (pulling from Server) in Ubuntu One Failing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<DiagonalArg> I'm having that problem from the other side (the other machine).
<ralsina> mandel: it's trickier than I thought because of scope :-)
<mandel> ralsina: I know, I've tried to do something like that :)
 * ralsina has a nastier idea. Testing...
<mandel> ralsina:  if it is too hard we can go with listing the os and later get into this, I know is hard to resist working on it but…
<ralsina> mandel: I was thinking of exec'ing the decorated function
<ralsina> mandel: that way you can mess with its globals and locals
<DiagonalArg> duaned - ok, so I ran the script, and I get "Starting with path: /home/dev/.local/share/tomboy/ Making sure that desktop-couch is starting properly... Done. CouchDB is running on port 42729"
<DiagonalArg> Nope, I'm still getting the 404 error ...
<ralsina> But it's probably just way too nasty for the expected payoff
<ralsina> mandel: got it :-)
<mandel> ralsina: fuck yeah!! let me see, let me see!!
<ralsina> You have to add the module in func_globals dict of the wrapped function wth the name you want
<mandel> ralsina: care to pasbin? I know what you mean but I prefer to read the code
<ralsina> For example, if you did f1.func_globals['dbus']=__import__('dbus.whatever') then you can use the name dbus as a module in the function. let me do a full example :-)
 * ralsina was just fooling arounf on IDLE so it's a mess
<mandel> ralsina: you can clean it up before you show it if you want :)
<mandel> but I'm not going to judge you for this
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41421/
<ralsina> mandel: it doesn't have the logic to fail if the import fails of course ;-)
 * ralsina feels dirty inside because of that code
<mandel> ralsina: I that plus the skip logic should be enough, let me try it :)
<mandel> also, dirty code is always needed, othwewhise there is not way to explain windows :)
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | https://one.ubuntu.com/
<ralsina> Buen dia jefe!
<Chipaca> ralsina: hey! good morning to you too :)
<ralsina> nessita: ping?
<nessita> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> I have an error in the epic branch running the tests
<nessita> ralsina: shoot
<ralsina> ImportError: No module named defer
<ralsina> That's from import aptdaemon.defer
<ralsina> This is on natty + nightlies
<nessita> ralsina: isn't that import in a try except clause? /me checks
<ralsina> nessita: let me pastebin it for you
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/41423/
<nessita> ralsina: fixed and pushed to revno 54
<mterry> aquarius, heyo.  So I did some more work on the Ubuntu One frontend aspect of Deja Dup.  What's the status of the file API (and what's the term for that that I should use)?  And who is the person that I should actually be bugging instead of you?  :)
 * ralsina updates
<mandel> ralsina: how is up for the standup? is it just u and me?
<mandel> oh and alecu
<nessita> and me!
<alecu> and alecu too
<nessita> mandel: all of us should be
<mandel> nessita: uh, hola, feliz new year :)
<aquarius> mterry, heya (I'm on holiday; it's a day off in the UK). The person you should be bugging is indeed me. We haven't started building it yet
<ralsina> I need to check dobey's status, everyone else is here :-)
<mterry> aquarius, ah, well relax then!  :)
<ralsina> dobey, ping!
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, alecu, dobey standup in 3:25 minutes ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, what about thisfred?
<thisfred> 1.something by  my count :)
<ralsina> alecu: good question!
<ralsina> thisfred, standup in 1:45 minutes or so, sorry I forgot you :-)
<thisfred> np, I've been away for so long I almost forgot about myself
<thisfred> ralsina: standup here, right? or mumble?
<ralsina> thisfred: here
<alecu> me
<thisfred> kk
<ralsina> thisfred: so you are not on loan anymore? Cool :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I think thisfred was never on loan :-)
<thisfred> Was I on loan? I thought it was just a holiday. Oops :)
<ralsina> thisfred: no, I am the confused one. You guys are too many and are doing too many things :-)
<mandel> me
<thisfred> heh
<thisfred> me
 * alecu is pretty sure ralsina has the nicknames -> names mapping wrong
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> alecu, start
<alecu> DONE: vacations
<alecu> TODO: catch up with mozmill for bindwood
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
 * alecu throws some lighted up firecrackers at mandel
<mandel> DONE: Worked on ubuntuone-dev-tools so that we can use decorators to ignore tests according to the platform and if the required modules are present. Filled a desktopcouch bug related with the replication.
<mandel> TODO: review nessitas branch of ubuntu-sso-client and desktopcouch, fix my decorator that loads the test if the module is present to work with a TestCase as well as with test methods.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred: go go go
<thisfred> DONE: loooong holiday, before that bindwood TODO: hopefully get somewhere with bindwood, and (find out what to) prep for Dallas BLOCKED: not
 * thisfred shoots a champagne cork at nessita
<nessita> DONE: bug #673672, bug #673673, bug #693531, bug #695798, bug #696676
<nessita> TODO: bug #694495 and bug #669645. Once the last branch of u1cp has landed, I need to package it and resolve bug #693879 and bug #693798. Maybe tackle bug #696782 ?
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: helped mandel a bit, reviewing nessita's epic branch, had not touched a computer since dec. 24th
<ralsina> TODO: 3 or 4 more reviews, start ussoc-qt branch (depends on one of nessita's)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673672 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Check with apt-get if the bookmark extension is already installed (affects: 1) (heat: 76)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673672
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673673 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Use apt-get with gksudo to install the extension (affects: 1) (heat: 76)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673673
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693531 in ubuntu-sso-client "Failing to store a token in the keyring results in a verification email (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693531
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 695798 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "GTK UI should provide callbacks instead of gobject signals (affects: 1) (heat: 1749)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695798
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696676 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "{find,clear,store}_credentials should send CredentialsError signal on errors (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696676
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 694495 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone pairing should call find_credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 503)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694495
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 669645 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Use SSO new interface (CredentialsManagement) (affects: 2) (heat: 68)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669645
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693879 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "The package lacks a .desktop file (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693879
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693798 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "u1cp should recommend u1cp-gui, and u1cp-gtk should provide it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693798
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696782 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Start DC service in backend to make that op asynch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696782
<ralsina> nessita: stop cheating by working on holidays ;-)
<nessita> :_D
<ralsina> dobey is MIA, I'll check on him later, I suppose
<mandel> ralsina: you mean MIO, he is a man hehehehe
 * mandel has a terrible sense of humor
<ralsina> mandel: yes you do :-)
<ralsina> I meant like the Chuck Norris movie! :-D
<Chipaca> ralsina: it helps if you imagine him singing "I'm so pretty" while he works
<mandel> hehehe
<ralsina> chipaca: it does? Whoa :-)
<ralsina> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087727/
<Chipaca> ralsina: yes. Not sure *what* it helps, but it helps.
<ralsina> Any comments about the standup? Questions, etc?
 * Chipaca peeks at canonicaladmin to see if he can continue ignoring it
<ralsina> chipaca: if it even loaded you could
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> eom?
<Chipaca> ralsina: nothing in canonicaladmin re dobey :)
<ralsina> eom!
<ralsina> Oh, great, now I can't login in canonicaladmin at all. Sheesh
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> hi
<ralsina> nessita: the tests pass now, but I get a few pylint warnings: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41424/
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I need to duplicate the pylint warning :-)
 * nessita duplicates
<nessita> ralsina: fixed and pushed
<ralsina> nessita: ok, updating
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 693462, bug 660648
<dobey> λ TODO: discuss client backport details w/pitti/et. al.
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693462 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "dbus config loading fails if not installed in system (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693462
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660648 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Non translated elements in the interface (affects: 1) (heat: 50)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660648
<dobey> i guess that's right
<ralsina> dobey: except for the timestamp, sure ;-)
<dobey> timestamps are so passe
<ralsina> nessita: I am going away for a while (bank) but I think the epic branch is going to pass as soon as I come back :-)
<nessita> ralsina: awesome
<nessita> Chipaca: how are you doing with the epic review?
<Chipaca> nessita: you mean applications-woohoo?
<nessita> Chipaca: yes
<nessita> Chipaca: last week I sent you an email about it, not sure if you read it already
<Chipaca> nessita: I have dc-service running, started the control panel, and still no pairing record. Did I understand it wrong?
<nessita> Chipaca: maybe I understand it wrong. As per what dobey said, if the dc-service is running and the CredentialsFound signal is emitted, the pairing will be done
<nessita> dobey: can you diagnose why Chipaca is not getting the u1 pairing records?
<dobey> chipaca: what does "satarted the control panel" mean there exactly?
<dobey> Chipaca: also, what version of desktopcouch?
<Chipaca> dobey: 0.7+r240~natty1
<Chipaca> dobey: (what's in nightlies)
<Chipaca> dobey: started the control panel means I started the dc service, started the cp backend, started the cp frontend, waited for the info to appear, and still no pairing record
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> Chipaca: what does the desktopcouch log say about the matter?
<Chipaca> dobey: which of 'em?
<dobey> not sure, but i guess replication or dbus perhaps
<Chipaca> dobey: nothing interesting in any of them afaict, fwiw
<Chipaca> dbus sez: 2011-01-03 11:44:13,722 DEBUG    starting dbus main loop
<Chipaca> replication says 2011-01-03 12:04:13,941 DEBUG    replication of discovered hosts finished  and then  2011-01-03 12:04:13,957 DEBUG    static pairings are []  (and the started/finished)
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> nessita: pinng
<nessita> mandel: ponnng
<mandel> nessita: on the ubuntu-sso-client branch that has no gobject, everything looks good but I'd like to know why do your return 0 on success and something else for error, why not a bool?
<nessita> mandel: I wanted to let the possibility of return specific errors. Right now the UI don't care, but we may need to return specific codes for specicif errors and show that on the UI
<nessita> mandel: makes sense?
<mandel> nessita: sure, makes complete sense. I just wanted to make sure it was done on purpose
<nessita> :-)
<Chipaca> mandel: could you answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/19861/ubuntu-one-windows-beta-locks-up-what-to-do ?
<Chipaca> mandel: (or if you'd rather not, put words in my mouth and I'll go through the motions)
<mandel> Chipaca: let me take a look
<mandel> I'll take care of that, is simple
<Chipaca> nessita: awesome branch
<Chipaca> mandel: please don't kill the user
<nessita> thanks :-)
<mandel> Chipaca: I wont ;)
<Chipaca> mandel: thank you!
<dobey> Chipaca: anything from desktopcouch-service in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Chipaca> dobey: negative
<Chipaca> dobey: grep -i couch produces no output
<dobey> where would logging.info() go, if it was called before set_up_logging()?
<nessita> dobey: standard logging of the system, ie sys.stderr I think
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> Chipaca: let me know if a did kill the user, but I think i was kind of nice this time, at least I did not say puta or something like that :)
<Chipaca> dobey: but only if it's logging info
<Chipaca> mandel: were feces involved in any part of the reply?
<mandel> Chipaca: no, I behaved, I want my presents on the 6th :)
<karni> hi everyone!
<beuno> karni!
<karni> good to see you guys again
<beuno> happy new years!
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: hello!!
<karni> beuno: Happy New Year!! :)
<beuno> karni, I have your apk, haven't tested it yet, though
<beuno> catching up on work still
<dobey> Chipaca: and what about logging.debug()?
<karni> CardinalFang: I saw in U1M revision history you started something with android Authenticator - any progress?
<dobey> and why is nm-applet crashing a bunch
<karni> beuno: sure, np. I'll rebuild with the protocol and update you shortly.
<karni> beuno: if you're ok with that, I'm ready to rock starting from today ;)
<Chipaca> dobey: what level are we logging at?
<beuno> karni, absolutely!
<karni> aquarius: it's been a while, I'll be updating you shortly about the progress :)
<karni> beuno: great!
<dobey>         logging.debug("Pairing desktopcouch with Ubuntu One")
<Chipaca> /usr/share/pyshared/desktopcouch/application/service.py:70:    console_log.setLevel(logging.WARNING)
<karni> aquarius: by the way, Happy New Year! May it be even better than the previous one! =)
<Chipaca> dobey: but rotating_log (which is the desktop-couch-<blah>.log file) is set at debug
<dobey> right
<dobey> i guess i don't know which one the debug is going to
<Chipaca> dobey: if it's under application/service, to both
<dobey> Chipaca: the u1 pairing is in a plug-in
<dobey> Chipaca: and the load_plugins() is called by the init_mainloop() which returns a reactor, so it's called in the initialization of DesktopcouchService(), which then later calls set_up_logging() in a submethod
<dobey> Chipaca: which is why i'm confused about where said log messages might actually end up
<dobey> and now, bzr is super crashy
<mterry> dobey, you know the python2.6 /usr/bin/bzr workaround?
<karni> verterok: hi my man. so, in the end, looks like you are using the import com.ubuntuone.storageprotocol.android.InflaterOutputStream; in GetContent.java request, specifically for us. did your latest build that you put up in the repo include that, too?
<dobey> mterry: yes; but i keep forgetting to do it every time i type bzr (which is a lot)
<karni> verterok: I got a classNotFoundException with that InfpaterOutputStream yesterday, and was sure that's what's missing. after I bzr pull'ed, I see it's actually there!
<dobey> mterry: and it's only being crashy on push at the moment for me
<mterry> dobey, yar.  I'm thinking I should alias it for the nonce.  Or edit /usr/bin/bzr to specify python2.6
<verterok> karni: the build is from the latest tip of the branch...weird
<karni> verterok: weird o_O
 * karni rebuilds and tests
<verterok> karni: I'm in a meeting, I'll take a look to the build as soon I'm done with thins
<verterok> *this
<karni> verterok: sure, don't bother! sorry
<karni> verterok: /me whispers: last u1-java-sp revision doesn't include rev 29 changes ( http://goo.gl/7ChJm ). problem triaged.
<verterok> karni: k, I'll merge that and execute a new build
<karni> \o/
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
 * nessita -> lunch
 * nessita is back
 * mandel -> merienda, will be back later in the evening
<snap-l> Hello, I just upgraded my Lucid Ubuntu One with the PPA, and it appears that my account is no longer connected.
<snap-l> Ubuntu One preferences is showing no account details, and no machines are showing under devices, save for <LOCAL MACHINE
<snap-l> Is there a way to reconnect my account, or alternately, what's the best way to downgrade back to Lucid's packages?
<dobey> snap-l: which PPA?
<snap-l> ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<dobey> snap-l: have you logged out, and back in, or rebooted, since upgrading to that PPA?
<snap-l> I rebooted after upgrading using that PPA
<snap-l> and have since logged back in
<dobey> hmm, ok
<dobey> nessita: ^^ could you help snap-l get his account working again?
<nessita> sure!
<snap-l> syncdaemon appears to be working OK, but preferences, and desktop couch appear to be horked
<snap-l> (at least gwibber appears not to be working)
<nessita> snap-l: hi there. So, can you please confirm that you have syncdaemon running? to do so, please paste the output of u1sdtool -s
<nessita> snap-l: do you know how to run commands in a terminal?
<snap-l> Yep, I'm fluent in cmdlin. :)
<snap-l> State: QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing queues is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: IDLE
<nessita> snap-l: so, syncdaemon is connected and is using a valid oauth token, since it authenticated against our servers
<snap-l> right, I regenerated the token
<nessita> snap-l: so, what do you mean with "preferences, and desktop couch appear to be horked"?
<snap-l> OK, under System / Prefs / Ubuntu One, I'm not seeing any acount details
<nessita> snap-l: you just see 'unknown's?
<snap-l> Status is unknown, name / email / current plan are unknown
<snap-l> yep
<nessita> snap-l: ok, let me confirm the token is valid. To do so, please run in a terminal:
<nessita> u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<snap-l> craig@lister:~$ u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<snap-l> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<snap-l> craig@lister:~$
<nessita> and after a few minutes, please paste on ubuntu.pastebin.com the output of u1sdtool -s
<snap-l> sure
<snap-l> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DWCDaw3a
 * nessita looks
<snap-l> Just added an additional paste to that paste
<nessita> dobey: ussoc is working just fine, any ideas why preferences is not updating the account info?
<dobey> maybe it's really slow? what does the log say about it?
<dobey> i think it's ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/u1prefs.log
<snap-l> .cache/log/syncdaemon.log?
<snap-l> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/08BT2pnv
<snap-l> That's u1prefs.log
<nessita> snap-l: are you behind a proxy? (I think not since you were able to login via ubuntu sso client)
<snap-l> no, no proxy that I'm aware of
<nessita> dobey: how can snap-l run preferences on debug mode?
<snap-l> I think desktop couchis having trouble though
<snap-l> file:///home/craig/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html is unable to connect to localhost:41492 after timeout
<dobey> nessita: there isn't a debug mode. but maybe the log level needs changed inside ubuntuone-preferences itself. i don't remember off hand what it does to set up logging
<snap-l> though there's several erlang processes running couchdb
<nessita> snap-l: after upgrade of the PPA, did you get prompy by a GTK UI to login or register?
<snap-l> No, I didn't. I forced it by removing the token
<nessita> snap-l: how did you remove the token?
<snap-l> apps / accessories / password & encryption keys. Removed Ubuntu One, and restarted
<snap-l> u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> snap-l: ok, all that sounds correct
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure what else I can do, could you please follow up on why preferences is not loading the account info?
<dobey> snap-l: if you copy /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences to your home, edit it so that it has LOG_LEVEL = logging.DEBUG instead of INFO, and run the modified version, it should perhaps give more info in u1prefs.log as to what is failing if anything is
<snap-l> Ah, I think I figured it out
<dobey> nessita: sure, but it's weird. it's like nothing is failing, but it's just not completing or even running the requests
<snap-l> couchdb needed a kicking
<nessita> snap-l: meaning? :-)
<snap-l> I've got prefs now
<dobey> ok
<snap-l> Not sure why it was messed up initially, though
<dobey> nessita: couchdb was probably locked somewhere, and was causing prefs to block
<snap-l> but it appears to be working
<snap-l> Thank you dobey, nessita
<dobey> sure
<snap-l> quick question: are UbuntuOne Contacts supposed to be working with Evolution yet?
<snap-l> ie: I've never ever seen them sync since using U1
<karni> verterok: lemme know when you've finished the meeting, please :)
<dobey> snap-l: should work if desktopcouch is replicating to the server. but we had replication disabled for a while, and having it work now requires the newer couchdb (which is in the stable ppa)
<dobey> snap-l: so it should hopefully start working for you again since you upgraded to that :)
<verterok> karni: sorry, got some lunch in the middle :)
<verterok> karni: so, don't know why the change was reverted...
<karni> verterok: np :) I am and will be patient :)
<verterok> karni: I'll do the android-thingy import instead of java.util.zip
<karni> verterok: I remember you didn't want to introduce android-specific changes, perhaps that was the reason
<verterok> karni: ah, maybe
<karni> verterok: That'd be great, thank you. If you want, I can build a custom android-specific build, but you have the repo/domain, which is neat.
<verterok> karni: I'll take a look at how to parametrize the build to build a android-friendly version
<karni> verterok: niceee ^ ^
<karni> verterok: Some more Java magic from verterok ;)
<verterok> karni: heh, ant/maven magic
<karni> verterok: ah, right. still, good stuff :)
<karni> verterok: Q: hashInfo.size -- this is the real size in bytes of a file, which HashInfo was requested with HashUtils.getHashInfo(..) ?
<verterok> karni: where? I don't remember :)
<karni> verterok: one sec
<karni> verterok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549926/ line 6 / line 12
<karni> verterok: line 12 was actually written by me, but that was a wild guess, I know the size of a file from elsewhere. But using hashInfo variable here would be cleaner.
<verterok> karni: yes, the real size
<karni> verterok: great, thanks
<karni> verterok: Please bare with me.. It's quite a challenge using undocumented code, and you're my main sp-knowledge support. I've got a question about Deferreds, since long I've been thinking how to pass a variable from one deferred, to a callback. But a member field sounds like an overhead.. Could you spend 30 seconds and look at comments in that code? http://paste.ubuntu.com/549933/
<karni> verterok: if RequestId is unique, I indeed could use a member field (a hashmap of some sort). but it doesn't sound lightweight.
<karni> SparseArray sounds good. I think assuming RequestId is unique is rather safe :)
<verterok> karni: let me take a look
<verterok> karni: I don't understand the question :)
<verterok> karni: what do you want to do?
<karni> verterok: it'd be the same way you use a hashMap to cache hashes of files.
<karni> ok, so basically
<karni> I'd like to take that long id returned by insertFile( .. )
<karni> and have it accessible in the callback
<karni> that's it.
<karni> but callbacks don't support more than a one 'parameter', which is a result of a previous deferred
<karni> here, the result is returned when file content has finished uploading
<karni> since I save the file to a ContentProvider before it is uploaded (because I can ;) )
<karni> I'd like to forward that ContentProvider id, and invoke in the next callback: mService.onFileUploaded(id_goes_here, fFilename);
<karni> verterok: I'm sorry if I'm confusing.
<snap-l> dobey: Yippee! It's working! Thanks! ;)
<verterok> karni: looks like you need to keep than info somewhere
<dobey> snap-l: no problem
<verterok> karni: at least in the context, e.g: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549942/
<karni> verterok: adding 'final' won't make it accessible in the "and pull it here" context ^ ^ but certainly I can use a SparseArray member field of SyncDaemon to store that info.
<verterok> karni: look closer
<verterok> :)
<karni> verterok: ok, sorry.. /me looks closer
<verterok> karni: I moved the block that starts with: "// .. and pull it here, instead of 0L"
<karni> verterok: :D:D!!!
<karni> verterok: This is it!
<karni> verterok: God those deferreds are flexible!
<verterok> karni: actually, that code is wrong
 * verterok fixes it
<verterok> karni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549945/
<verterok> karni: it might not compile, but I think it's a bit clear
<karni> verterok: indeed, this is good. this is what I needed :) thank you!!
<ralsina> nessita: bad news with the epic review, it didn't work. It installs desktopcouch just fine, but I don't get the option for other services later, and I get a backtrace in the console
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41434/
<nessita> ralsina: you should re click on the tab, since that is DC service timeouting
<ralsina> nessita: ok, trying!
<nessita> ralsina: see my third comment: "Just filled bug #696782 to make the DC service starts on the backend."
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696782 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Start DC service in backend to make that op asynch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696782
<ralsina> Now I got No UbuntuOne pairing record
 * ralsina checks for old daemons just in case
<nessita> ralsina: yes, you should now close the Control Panel and re open
<nessita> ralsina: if still no pairing record, you're having the same issue as Chipaca
<nessita> ralsina: and dobey was working on diagnose that
<ralsina> Yup, same problem.
<nessita> dobey: any news on the not-u1-pairing issue that Chipaca was having?
<dobey> nessita: no. afaict, either something is wrong with the logging and the log messages aren't showing up in the logs for some reason, or the signal is never getting fired
<nessita> dobey: the signal is, you can check it with dbus-monitor
<dobey> it is for you, or it is for Chipaca and ralsina?
<nessita> dobey: Chipaca and ralsina
<nessita> dobey: I haven't been able to test this on natty, I updated my natty system last week and went unusable
<dobey> unusable how? the nightlies are available for lucid and maverick too, btw
<nessita> dobey: no, becasue of basic UI issues
<dobey> you mean the gdm problem?
<nessita> dobey: no, basic desktop issues, piece of windows drawn out of nowhere, etc
<nessita> pieces*
<dobey> if you can log in on console and manage to apt-get upgrade to the latest updates, it should work again
<nessita> dobey: I'll try tomorrow
<dobey> oh hmm
<dobey> sigh, and firefox is really annoying me now
<verterok> karni: new build uploaded, I moved the InflaterOutputStream outside of the ubuntuone package
<karni> verterok: Sounds great :) I'll update the setup script. Thank you verterok :)
<karni> CardinalFang: Please warn me when you get around U1F sources. I'm still pushing changes directly to trunk, but will stop the moment you or beuno advise so :) And will then use merge proposals instead.
<ralsina> nessita: while that branch cooks, which one do you prefer I review first?
<nessita> ralsina: the other 3 branches have a depedency chain among them, so you should go in order (first https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-693531/+merge/44919, then https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-gobject/+merge/44988 and last https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/really-errback-on-error/+merge/45016)
<ralsina> ok, starting at the top now
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, I'm not sure the other branch is being cooked... dobey, can you please confirm?\
<ralsina> oh, BTW for everyone: if you are on natty with today's nightlies bzr breaks with a readline error. There is a build around that fixes that. So, bad day to test natty in general :-(
<dobey> hrmm?
<dobey> ralsina: which workaround?
<dobey> "use python 2.6" ?
<ralsina> nope, there's a .deb for 2.7
<ralsina> Since we are supposed to test on natty + 2.7 going back to 2.6 is not enough :-)
<ralsina> let me find it...
<dobey> eh, "python2.6 /usr/bin/bzr push" solves it for me :)
<ralsina> https://launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/+archive/stage/+build/2117223/+files/bzr_2.3.0~beta3-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ralsina> dobey: now that's an idea ;-)
<dobey> of course, i had to change tarmac to be run under 2.6 for the moment as well
<dobey> because it was failing with the bzr issue
<ralsina> nessita: approved lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-693531
<dobey> nessita: which branch being cooked?
<dobey> what does being cooked even mean? :)
<dobey> Chipaca, ralsina: could you retry with latest desktopcouch 'nightlies' and see if it still doesn't hook up u1 replication?
<ralsina> dobey: I can try!
<nessita> dobey: not sure, ralsina mentioned that
<ralsina> having someone wok on it.
 * ralsina gets too creative sometimes
<nessita> dobey: I guess he was referring to fixing the u1 pairing
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> nessita dobey: exactly.
<dobey> well, there's nessita's one branch, that should be in r242. but not sure what else would be wrong there
<dobey> if that still fails for you i'll see if i can't dig deeper
<nessita> dobey: thnaks
<nessita> and thanks also
<dobey> i could use some thnacks right now. but with less lisp.
<ralsina> nessita: is anything still missing with the MIR? Should we go on the next step?
<dobey> which MIR?
<ralsina> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/690227
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 690227 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] ubuntuone-control-panel (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,New]
<nessita> ralsina: what is missing is just me fixing the package related bugs (.desktop file, dependencies). I ll do that when application-woohoo lands
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if we should wait for those bugs to be resolved first?
<ralsina> yes for the .desktop and dependencies
<nessita> ok
<nessita> in the mean time, I'm doing all the needed lobby for that MIR to happen
<nessita> s/needed/possible/
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll try to help with that
<ralsina> nessita dobey: latest nightlies and still no pairing record
<dobey> ok. weird. i'll dig into it
<ralsina> Here's the pastebin if it helps: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41436/
<nessita> ralsina: you're actually getting the exception on the control panel or a user friendly 'no pairing record'?
<ralsina> user friendly message
<nessita> ah, ok
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> hahahahahahahah
<dobey> Chipaca, ralsina: do you guys have desktopcouch-ubuntuone installed?
<nessita> dobey: ah! I wasn't aware of that!
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<dobey> well that would be why it's not pairing :)
 * ralsina is testing that now....
<ralsina> Same error
<ralsina> after installing desktopcouch-ubuntuone
<dobey> you installed it and restarted everything?
<dobey> or you installed it and started controlpanel?
<dobey> desktopcouch-service would need to be restarted for it to load the plug-ins
<ralsina> dobey: I'll reboot it just in case
<ralsina> dobey: no luck. It first failed with a timeout, then again the friendly no pairing record message
<dobey> what failed with a timeout?
<ralsina> it doesn't matter, I just reproduced it without it
<dobey> i'm confused
<dobey> and dpkg has shot itself in the face on my computer :-/
<ralsina> dobey: mine got twisted in a knot for 45 minutes today, I had to delete cached debs manually :-(
<ralsina> Just in case, I have ii  desktopcouch-ubuntuone               1.0.3+r242~natty1
<dobey> dpkg really does not deal with file conflicts well at all
<dobey> ralsina: but you're relying on an untested branch of control panel to tell you whether or not the pairing record is there?
<ralsina> dobey: well, that branch is what I am supposed to be testing :-)
<ralsina> How can I know if the pairing record is there or not?
<nessita> dobey: can you provide ralsina an isolated script to test the pairing?
<nessita> just to be sure control panel is out of the equation
<dobey> well how can you test that it works if you don't know if everything else works already?
<nessita> dobey: exactly
<ralsina> I have to start testing somewhere, and this is what I have at the moment, so I would love such a script :-)
<ralsina> brb
<dobey> so it looks like for some reason the plug-in isn't being initialized properly
<karni> U1 is being slow atm
<karni> and I don't mean the transfers..
<ralsina> I am back
<dobey> this is weird.
<karni> beuno: aquarius: Out of curiosity, the REST API to *storage* - I heard it's planned. Has it's development started?
<aquarius> karni, development has not started yet; we're still working on the spec
<karni> aquarius: ack. thanks
<dobey> ralsina: can you file a bug if there isn't one already, for the pairing not working?
<dobey> ralsina: and assign to me
<ralsina> dobey: but if it's just for this branch...
<dobey> ralsina: no it's broken
<dobey> ralsina: the plug-in isn't even loading
<ralsina> ok, against what I file it the? desktopcouch-ubuntuone?
<ralsina> s/the/then/
<karni> I'm experiencing terrible U1 slowdown during testing. Maintanance? Server software upgrade?
<ralsina> Isn' t this bug #634396
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 634396 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch pairing broken (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 35)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634396
<ralsina> Nah, forget it, not the same bug
<dobey> ralsina: desktopcouch
<ralsina> dobey: creating
<ralsina> dobey: bug #696968 (so close!)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696968 in desktopcouch "Pairing fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696968
<inaety> I've signed up for the mobile music service.  But I am not sure how to "tell" ubuntu one where music is?  Is it as simple as right clicking > synchronize?
<beuno> inaety, yeap
<beuno> any music that is synced on ubuntu one will be found and scanned
<inaety> beuno, It seems as though its taking forever
<inaety> I have over 30 gigabytes but I can't tell if even one song made it online
<beuno> inaety, you could take a peak at the website
<inaety> beuno, and one last question, I don't have to buy extra space for the music do i?
<karni> U1 might be a lil slow at the moment.
<beuno> inaety, for music you own, yes
<beuno> music that is purchased in the ubuntu one music store, no, it will overflow your quota
<inaety> beuno, ah, well then i would have to purchase 40 gigabytes of space
<beuno> inaety, right
<inaety> beuno, thanks for your help mate
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<beuno> inaety, any time!
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: do you know what would cause a user to get "An non-2xx response code was received" message from the sso gui?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I got those when my system's time was more than 15 minutes off
<nessita> joshuahoover: it means that the SSO service (server side) is returning that. Last know cause is the user having the computer clock wrong
<nessita> joshuahoover: oauth will not work (in any app, U1, twitter, etc) with the computer clock off
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that's bug #692597
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-control-panel "If the user has the date wrong, connection fails (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<nessita> joshuahoover: if the computer clock is synched with ntp or similar, please request logs (~/.cache/sso)
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah ok, i'll have them check their clock...i know that was an issue with the old (before sso gui) setup but i haven't seen that message before now
<nessita> joshuahoover: the clock.date issue will always be an issue as long as we use oauth
<nessita> clock/date I meant
<karni> beuno: I'm worried about the service speed at the moment. Could you use any of U1F version you have installed just to see how long it takes it to Authenticate?
<joshuahoover> nessita: :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: it depends on timestamps that are validated against a valid time range
<karni> beuno: I'd now if it's like that just for me.
<beuno> karni, sure, give me a few
<karni> beuno: thanks
<karni> beuno: I'll update you with an apk this evening.
<ralsina> nessita: in ny case, there is a 401 error that is being converted into the "non-2xx" message so there is something to improve there somewhere
<ralsina> s/ny/any/
<beuno> karni, awesomE!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: agreed
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, the non-2xx is directly what the sso server sends, we're not processing that right now
 * karni is worried. It's taking ages to set capabilities of the client (that's visible only under adb logcat, by no sign of onClientSetup nor onClientSetupDone)
<ralsina> nessita: I remember the logs and there was a clear 401 error there :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is in the middle of the HttpError trace, but the message sent in the HttpError is the non-2xx
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> That's it for me today. Have a nice day/evening/etc. everyone!
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong, almost leaving
<nessita> mandel: shoot
<mandel> nessita: ok, I got the way to do the skipIf for the modules thanks to the mainling list you gave me, take a quick look: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/load_test_according_to_platform/annotate/head%3A/ubuntuone/devtools/testcase.py
<mandel> nessita: look at the try, except ImportError, I think that is the best/cleanest way to do it
<nessita> mandel: very good! I'll review it tomorrow
<mandel> nessita: cool :)
 * nessita -> eods
<poolie> hi, anyone around? my laptopt isn't syncing down file newly added elsewhere
#ubuntuone 2011-01-04
<karni> good night everyone
<poolie> thanks, Chipaca
<JamesTait> Happy New Year, everyone! :D
<poolie> hi james
<JamesTait> Hey poolie. :)
<R3CKL355> Any1??
<R3CKL355> i need help
<rye> hm , i suppose i'll need to fix the topic
<rye> hm, nothing to fix
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<tarragon> is there any update on a KDE client?
<nessita> tarragon: no right now, but we are working on that
<ralsina> tarragon: what nessita said.
<tarragon> OK I will hold on.
<ralsina> tarragon: there is work going on currently to make the lower layers more platform-agnostic so the job  for a KDE client is easier
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<ralsina> sorry I miss the other one
<nessita> ralsina: any news on the epic review? the lack of pairing seems to be a bug in the pairing code, not in ubuntuone control panel
<nessita> Chipaca: would you have more details on that? ^
<ralsina> Other than that I think it works just fine.
<ralsina> And the code looks good
<ralsina> One question though: shouldn't ubuntuone-desktopcouch be getting installed too?
<ralsina> or desktopcouch-ubuntuone whatever it's called ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes! you're right. But I should do that in another branch, I think
<ralsina> nessita: fine by me, I will approve it then
<ralsina> That other branch should be much simpler to review ;-)
<nessita> what I think we should do is check for desktopcouch-ubuntuone package, if not present, install that, and that will bring all the needed dependencies
<nessita> ralsina: indeed
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> nessita: if that doesn't work, it's a bug on desktopcouch-ubuntuone anyway
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> So, I'll approve it now
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: I see John approved it too, so it's done :-)
 * nessita dances
<ralsina> nessita: I am late with 2 of the branches you proposed yesterday but I will get to them today
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<kklimonda> hey, does anyone have a minute? I don't seem to be able to sync files with U1
<kklimonda> u1sdtool --status returns "processing queues" but both --waiting-m and --waiting-c return nothing
<kklimonda> there is also nothing in logs but "NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=377 miss=108) ----"
<kklimonda> ah, I'm not subscribed to folders.. hmm
<nessita> kklimonda: that's a known bug, facundobatista knows the details
<nessita> kklimonda: let me see if I can find the bug #
<kklimonda> ah, not that I've subscribed it's finally doing something
<nessita> ah :-)
<kklimonda> I got confused by the fact that both Music and Documents have "Synchronize this folders" checked
<kklimonda> but both have subscribed=False in u1sdtool --list-folders output
 * kklimonda is going to look for bug/report it later
<ralsina> nessita mandel thisfred vds alecu dobey standup in 3'
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> yessir! :)
<vds> sure
<mandel> ok
<nessita> me
<vds> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> hi
<ralsina> hi dobey! Say me! ;-)
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh; me
<ralsina> alecu doesn't seem to be around, so let's start. nessita?
<nessita> mandel: remember the no-more-gobject review!
<nessita> DONE: bug #697211, but triage, haunted reviewers
<nessita> TODO: bug #696782
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: vds
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697211 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Provide a specific login D-Bus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697211
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696782 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Start DC service in backend to make that op asynch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696782
<nessita> s/but/bug
<vds> DONE: web/mobile+ vacation
<vds> TODO: api work - to be defined
<vds> BLOCKED: yes
<vds> we need to plan what to do for the APIs work that is in the planning
<vds> ralsina: please
<ralsina> DONE: reviewed lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/applications-woohoo/+merge/44623 again, reported bug #696968, reviewed lp:/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-693531/+merge/44919, reviewed lp:/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-gobject/+merge/44988, helped mandel with a branch, chased people around (including HR).
<ralsina> TODO: half a dozen more reviews, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696968 in desktopcouch "Pairing fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696968
<ralsina> mandel?
<mandel> DONE: talked with people in TIP and finished the u1trial decorators (1 min ago). Reviewed nessita branches. Got asked by people on TIP why not using testtools rather that unittest (why?).
<mandel> TODO: review facundobatista branch. Add decorators to desktopcouch tests so that the test suit can be ran on windows/mac os x
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
 * mandel looks at dobey
<thisfred> me
<dobey> λ DONE: work on bug 696968, nightlies updates, reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: bug pitti about backports, finish 696968
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: your roll
<thisfred> DONE: bugfix for bug #696972 helped beuno with couchdb questions TODO bindwood bindwood bindwood BLOCKED no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696972 in desktopcouch "Wrong import path in bin/desktopcouch-get-port (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696972
<ralsina> Ok, coomments, questions?
<nessita> noop
<ralsina> dobey, vds, everyone else who cares, we need to discuss the API stuff
<nessita> ralsina: what would that be?
<ralsina> Definition of API stuff: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41458/
<ralsina> Chad is assigned to that too, but I have not seen him today
<nessita> ralsina: was this the bug to talk with rodrigo_? https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/673568
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 28) (dups: 4) (heat: 132)" [High,In progress]
<nessita> ralsina: chad is CardinalFang
<thisfred> ralsina: I am interested in that as well
<ralsina> he's away
<mandel> ralsina: what API?
<ralsina> mandel: see pastebin link
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, dobey: your input will be very welcome: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/load_test_according_to_platform/+merge/45122
<mandel> ralsina: he, I missed that
<ralsina> In other news, facundobatista told me they are going to change how queues are handled, so that may impact everyone else's work. He posted a mail about it, IIRC
<vds> ralsina dobey CardinalFang: mumble or irc?
<mandel> ralsina: in theory I should be interested since I have to do that on windows at some point, yet I have to have lunch can we talk about it in an hour or 2?
<ralsina> I have team leads, so +2 hours from now is ok for me
<mandel> vds: ^
<ralsina> That would be... 4PM UTC?
<dobey> should we not discuss it on thursday?
<ralsina> dobey: vds ould be too bored :-)
<dobey> at the normal team call
<mandel> I need to go, I'll be back in 30 min
<pedronis> thisfred, ralsina: wondering about desktopcouch-health-monitor, I think rye wrote something in that direction, also wondering given that is hard to see this from the logs on the server, whether there should be an opt-in way, for us to get those statics regularly from the desktops instead of just for debugging when I problem is found by a user
<ralsina> This was scheduled to start yesterday. If we delay the planning until thursday, we lose half the window
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> pedronis: sounds like a great idea
<vds> ralsina dobey in two hours work for me
<nessita> dobey: besides, the weekly meeting aims to be a short as possible and to focus on the roadmap, not specific development
<vds> ralsina: maybe aquarius is also interested in the discussion
<ralsina> vds: so let's ask him :-)
<vds> aquarius: are you interested? :)
<ralsina> aquarius: we are having a call about the public APIs definition for 3rd party developers, want to join?
<dobey> oh
 * ralsina believes in context ;-)
<rye> awesome bug #539467 is back in Natty :-/
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539467 in pm-utils-powersave-policy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "SATA link power management causes disk errors and corruption (affects: 23) (heat: 114)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539467
<aquarius> ralsina, yes, yes I am interested. in mumble?
<aquarius> ralsina, we have team leads in 15 minutes
<ralsina> aquarius yes, I know :-)
<dobey> all meetings should be as short as possible and not focus on specific development problems
<ralsina> mumble in 1:47 hours?
<aquarius> ralsina, sure, ping me when you're ready, and I'll be at your disposal
<ralsina> aquarius, cool
 * ralsina will ping everyone
 * dobey watches the wrench fall through the gears
<ralsina> hopefully I won't forget anyone this time ;-)
<pedronis> aquarius, ralsina I may join, as I wrote in IRC I have some though on dc replication health
<ralsina> pedronis, cool, adding you :-)
<pedronis> goody
<ralsina> dobey is two hours from now good for you?
<dobey> assuming it won't be 2 hours long, probably
<ralsina> dobey: surely not
<ralsina> dobey: at least drop by so you have some imput on what you are doing the next two weeks, stay as long as you can stand it ;-)
<ralsina> any other topics? Anyone scared about what I mentioned re: queue changes?
<nessita> ralsina: not really :-) facundobatista mentioned they will fake the old behaviour?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but it stil may cause subtle problems if you rely on only the top task being running
<ralsina> or similar things
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, but there is the assumption in the old queues that SD only executes the first item in the queue, and that will be not valid anymore
<nessita> ralsina: right, I see the biggest impact on the music store, which uses that to show progress for music downloads
<dobey> ralsina: what scares me right now, is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550243/
<ralsina> nessita: that will probably have to be redone to show aggregates
<nessita> ralsina: yeah. Do we have a bug # for it?
<ralsina> not until facundobatista proposes the branch I suppose :-)
<nessita> dobey: wasn't thisfred working on that?
<ralsina> dobey: ask thisfred
<thisfred> nessita: that doesn't look familiar, I fixed a different bug in the portfinding
<nessita> dobey: where did you get that trace from? can you reproduce? is there a bug report for it?
<ralsina> thisfred: oops then :-)
<thisfred> which didn't have to do with dbus
<thisfred> np
<thisfred> I can help dig for this one
<dobey> in my branch i can, but not sure why
<ralsina> ok then, eom?
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> although, if i knew why, i guess i wouldn't be worried about it
<thisfred> dobey: let me know if there's anything I can do to help/falsify/verify
<ralsina> dobey: if it happens only in your branch, bisect it.
 * ralsina really, really likes bisecting for mistery bugs
<thisfred> ooh, I didn't even know about https://launchpad.net/bzr-bisect
<dobey> so
<dobey> if you don't have the desktopcouch package installed, and you try to run desktopcouch from trunk: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.desktopcouch.CouchDB was not provided by any .service files
<karni> hi everyone!
<dobey> so yeah, i can basically reproduce this problem, and now i'm stuck trying to fix it
<dobey> brb
<karni> ralsina: unless it's confidential, I'd love to see minutes on what you're discussing on the public API
<ralsina> karni: sure!
<ralsina> karni: I don't think it's confidential, but I'll check ;-)
<karni> ralsina: ^ ^
<nessita> ralsina: did you got this? -> "was this the bug to talk with rodrigo_? https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/673568"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 28) (dups: 4) (heat: 132)" [High,In progress]
<ralsina> nessita: got it, yes I think that's the one
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: can you please review (at least) the installation bits for this new (restored?) dbus service in u1client? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/auth/+merge/45116
 * mandel back
<nessita> dobey: I added the data/com.ubuntuone.Credentials.service.in
<nessita> dobey: and added the lines in Makefile.am to match ubuntuone-syncdaemon's
<nessita> dobey: but I would appreciate your review on that
<nessita> mandel: on your stabd up summary you said you reviewed my branches... but I don't see you vote on them
<verterok> nessita: ping
<mandel> nessita: no? I believe i did, it was the no more gobject in sso and some other I cannot remember right now...
<nessita> verterok: pong
<verterok> nessita: hi
<verterok> nessita: I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/auth/+merge/45116
<nessita> mandel: you could please confirm? links are https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-693531/+merge/44919, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-gobject/+merge/44988 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/really-errback-on-error/+merge/45016
<nessita> verterok: yes
<nessita> mandel: no need to review all three, but those are the pending list
<verterok> nessita: should this go into ubuntuone/platform/linux?
<mandel> nessita: you are right by vote is no there… I even remember talking with you about the return value...
<nessita> verterok: hum... not sure, this is like another independent python package that may turn out into being a separated ubuntu package and all
<mandel> nessita: what was the command for hal to tell be the reviewlist? I forgot -_-
<verterok> mandel: @reviewlist
<nessita> verterok: maybe? I honestly don't know, I would guess ubuntuone/platform/linux was for linux specififc buts for syncdaemon
<nessita> bits*
<verterok> nessita: mandel might know better, as he's the win guru
<verterok> nessita: ok, is the credentials module going to be imported by syncdaemon?
<nessita> verterok: I'll ask
<nessita> mandel: so, I built this dedicated login dbus service for u1client that abstracts the caller of setting all the specific bits for ussoc
<mandel> nessita: do you need me for anything?
<nessita> mandel: right now I added that into ubuntuone/credentials
<nessita> mandel: is a pure dbus service that depends only on ussoc
<nessita> branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/auth/+merge/45116
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel: shall that go into ubuntuone/platform/linux ? I think not, since we may want to build a separated ubuntu package for it
<verterok> mandel, nessita: I was wondering if it will affect the windows client as it's a module in the ubuntuone namespace
<nessita> verterok: I would hope that the python packages can be filtered when building the window stuff just like we do on linux
<nessita> from a same source tree we generate serveral ubuntu packages and even leave stuff outside (such as test suites)
<verterok> nessita: I have no idea, that's why I'm asking :)
<nessita> yeah, thanks for pointing this out
<mandel> verterok, nessita: I'd say leave it there, do not worry to much about windows, I'll make sure I clean it after
<verterok> mandel: k, thanks!
<mandel> I'm also writing a dbus compatible API for windows, so we might not need to touch a thing :P
<nessita> mandel: yeah!
<mandel> nessita: did you manage to take a look at the decorators branch?
<mandel> I'd like to start moving desktopcouch to use them so that hte tests can run on windows, which I think is imperative
<nessita> mandel: a little, is there a merge proposal for it?
<mandel> nessita: yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/load_test_according_to_platform/+merge/45122
<mandel> nessita: you should be happy with the tests of the decorators ;)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nessita> mandel: I will review after lunch
<mandel> nessita: sure
<nessita> hi czajkowski
<mandel> nessita: ups, that sounded terribly sarcastic, it was not :)
<czajkowski> I've been having an issue for the lat few days wiht music syning to my folder, I know there were issues before Christmas but the status of a few songs are like this sinc eI bought them a few days ago http://twitpic.com/3mzger/full
<mandel> czajkowski: best things is that all the song title could be applied to an error hehe
<mandel> el mas duro => to hard to download
<mandel> mentere => I know I have to download
<mandel> :P
<nessita> czajkowski: are those songs in your account if you visit the web ui? https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<czajkowski> mandel: nessita yes they are
<czajkowski> mandel: oi smartie go work on your bugs!
<nessita> czajkowski: so you have all your songs in the web ui but not in your computer? is that the issue?
<mandel> czajkowski: hehe I could not resist :)
<czajkowski> nessita: all songs are down, just still getting that message in rhythmbox
<czajkowski> mandel: I'll assign all the bugs to you if you don't behave!
<czajkowski> my big annoyance with U1 is that it's after seperating all of one album into many albums as it's a main artist featuring another artist which is a rater annoying
 * mandel behaves
<nessita> czajkowski: that's odd, I'm pinging another dev wil more knowledge about the rhythmbox plugin
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/3mzjfw/full
<czajkowski> thats one album of Cheryl cole split into different albums as it's featuring another artist
<czajkowski> mandel: :)
<mandel> that is indeed a PITA
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, I get what you mean.  The very idea of an artist owning an album doesn't make sense.  We should have something like book anthologies, where the catalog lists it by editor.
<czajkowski> mandel: yup, more annoying than that was not being able to buy it in Ireland but had to come back to UK to buy it! :s
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: or just put the entire album in one album even if it features other artists.
<czajkowski> as it;s the one song in the main album
<nessita> hi muffinresearch, czajkowski is having issues with the RB plugin and/or server part
<nessita> muffinresearch: he sees his rb like http://twitpic.com/3mzger/full but all his songs are already on the web ui and on his computer
<czajkowski> nessita: hi I'm Laura :)
<nessita> czajkowski: ah! sorry :-D
<czajkowski> nessita: no worries, happens a lot
<nessita> *her* computer :-)
<nessita> czajkowski: your nickname doesn't look female, sorry :-/
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, the problem is that there's no albumness any more.  You get to buy individual songs, and there's nothing binding those songs together.  The idea that one can look at the song artist doesn't really work, as you're finding out.
<czajkowski> nessita: really it's fine :) it happens at least once a week, I clearly need to blog more or something:)
<mandel> nessita: wow! I hope mine does :)
<dobey> nessita: it looks polish?
<mandel> CardinalFang: there are no tags to identify an specific album?
<beuno> karni, got the latest apk for me to test?
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: well it does, look at the album here  http://twitpic.com/3mzlcp/full  puts it into the album folder, the issue is when an artist colaborates with an another artist on the album http://twitpic.com/3mzlcp/full
<dobey> czajkowski: if you put an 'a' on the end of your nick, all the spanish will think it's female at least :)
<czajkowski> dobey: I am not changing my nick :)
<karni> beuno: i'm polishing minor things, but I'll provide you the link in a minute.
<beuno> karni, awesome, thanks
<dobey> i'd change my nick, but irc and unicode don't mix well
<nessita> muffinresearch: ping?
<mandel> dobey: it happens with the verb put, if you put an a at the end, we all think is a female :)
<czajkowski> dobey: problem is in ireland 30+years ago, not many poles and I already had an non irish name I was not going to have a different name to my dad, plus my nick is very me now :)
<nessita> dobey: hi there, did you got my messages re new dbus service for u1client?
<muffinresearch> czajkowski: hi, I'll fille a bug; we'll need to look into it further to understand why there's a disconnect happening. /cc nessita
<czajkowski> muffinresearch: thanks!
<nessita> muffinresearch: thanks!
<czajkowski> glad to see it's not just me going batty :)
<ralsina> thisfred, can you please come to mumble for a minute?
<thisfred> will do
<czajkowski> muffinresearch: can you add me to the bug,- launchpad id czajkowski also thanks
<dobey> czajkowski: i was mostly just poking fun at my spanish comrades :)
<muffinresearch> czajkowski: sure, will do
<czajkowski> dobey: oh I understand that, tis easily done to do it to mandel
 * ralsina points at his nick for dobey
<dobey> nessita: maybe, but i am trying to solve this drastic problem with desktopcouch
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll wait
<dobey> like, why the heck is desktopcouch not showing up on the bus at all :(
<karni> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Wee/ There's a problem downloading from Shares. Apart from that, only minor glitches (work in progress)
<karni> beuno: Let me know if you see your UDFs/Shares (/me prays)
<CardinalFang> mandel, there could be some identifier.  MusicBrainz metainfo would be best.  But ID3 tags in files have "album" as a 30 character string.  There's nothing there to say a song's album named "X" is the same album as for another song with album "X".  Imagine the headache of grouping all songs together that have album "Greatest Hits", for instance.
<karni> beuno: uninstall required
<karni> beuno: I might have shuffled few values (FileStatus) in content provider
<thisfred> CardinalFang: +1 on musicbrainz id
<CardinalFang> dobey, I saw something like that this weekend.  I'm trying to eat more of my own dogfood, so abandoning all the sqlite for couchdb.
<mandel> ralsina: when, you are not a woman!!! why did I take those pict them...
<CardinalFang> dobey, The next connection attempt succeeded, FWIW.  Didn't see the cause yet.
<ralsina> mandel: you saw me in person. if I am a woman, I am incredibly ugly :-)
<dobey> CardinalFang: i'm having trouble finding the cause too; but i can reproduce the lack of dbus easily. see #desktopcouch
<mandel> CardinalFang: uh, I though that ID3 tags had more info than that.. I should read more about that
<CardinalFang> mandel, id3v2 is smarter.  I hope we're using that.
<mandel> ralsina: well, I went back to spain saying terrible things about the ralsina the woman I met in argetina… I even sang you "I feel preaty…" what I waste!
<mandel> CardinalFang: I'm so out of date about those things… I'm slightly embarrased about that
<ralsina> cardinalfang: hello! Are you available for mumble in... 9 minutes? We need to discuss the 3rd party API work with a bunch of people, you included :-)
<CardinalFang> ralsina, yes, I'm in.
<CardinalFang> mandel, confirmed, we're writing ID3v2 (2.3.0).
<ralsina> CardinalFang: cool. I'll ping everyone else in a few minutes
<karni> aquarius: Wanna testdrive? U1F: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Wee/ Download from Shares broken. Apart from that, initial sync / upload / download in place.
<karni> aquarius: I'm mostly interested if (after sync finishes) you see content of UDFs and Shares
<beuno> karni, testing!
<karni> beuno: thank you
<mandel> ralsina: mumble?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> aquarius mandel vds pedronis cardinalfang dobey nessita : mumble for 3rd party APIs talk in 5 minutes
<karni> beuno: in case you want to send logs, please enable verbose logging in Menu->Settings->Debug settings
<beuno> karni, ack
<karni> initially, you're running ProductionLogger, with less I/O overhead
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, if you're comfortable with it, I'd like to see the result of running    id3v2 ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/*/Recovery/*
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, you may need to install package "id3v2" first.
<beuno> karni, looking *great* so far!
<karni> beuno: got you your UDFs??
<beuno> karni, 57% progress
<beuno> waiting
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: sure just tell me what you need me to do so
<beuno> but the account info loads perfectly
<beuno> and smooth so far
<ralsina> aquarius mandel vds pedronis cardinalfang dobey nessita : mumble for 3rd party APIs talk now
<karni> beuno: ah, ok. /me has fingers crossed. you never got to UDFs, which worried me back then.
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: you sure that's the right package?
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, no.
<czajkowski> nm typo
<CardinalFang> yes.
<czajkowski> installing now
<karni> beuno: btw we'll improve that sync speed with less I/O using transactions, like mentioned before. not implemented yet.
<nessita> aquarius: sorry :-/
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: ok installed
<beuno> karni, still no udfs, but got some shares and it's still syncing
<CardinalFang> czajkowski,  From a terminal.   $  id3v2 ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/*/Recovery/*
<CardinalFang> It might be a few pages worth.
<karni> beuno: now that's a mystery to me.. // i'm fixing download from shares, just found the problem.
<beuno> CardinalFang, FWIW, we're a bit backed up with file scanning on the server
<beuno> should be back to normal in about 2 hours
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: nope wants me to add stuff to it, let me pm you with the output
<beuno> karni, it seems to be downloading shares first
<beuno> so once it finished that, I may get udfs
<beuno> also, we need to speed this up 1000x  :)
<beuno> will transactions do that?
<karni> beuno: I hope to reach 5-6x. What worries me more is authentication, it's too heavy. It's always been to heavy..
<karni> beuno: I'll implement transactions soon
<beuno> karni, awesome
<beuno> this is good enough for now
<beuno> just throwing it out there
<karni> beuno: and well see what we've got
<beuno> karni, sent logs. no udfs
<beuno> it's stuck at 100% origress
<karni> beuno: thank you. feels like time to file a bug myself.
<karni> beuno: don't clear the notification yet
<karni> beuno: it might be the service/java future. notification is only for us, give it one moment
<beuno> ooops, closed the app and opened up again
<karni> beuno: nah, no problem :)
 * karni cheks download fix
<beuno> no progress, no udfs
<beuno> karni, and I didnt get all shares
<czajkowski> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550288/
<czajkowski> is the output that CardinalFang asked me to get from my U1
<karni> beuno: the sync could have been interrupted. I'll make it a foreground process, I'll take care of it.
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, line 229 seems to show what the "album" key should be, at least for what we, Ubuntu One, produces.
<CardinalFang> mandel,  ^
 * CardinalFang is now on a phone call.
<karni> verterok: this doesn't look good :< I get NPE when downlading from shares http://paste.ubuntu.com/550291/
<karni> verterok: line 44 -- should 3rd parameter to new QueryItem be the shareId ? (share volumeId?)
<karni> beuno: thanks for testing. I'll get back to you with a custom verbose logging build some time soon.
<karni> beuno: anything else heavily failed?
<verterok> karni, you should not be using Query, as you'r using generations
<karni> verterok: I thought so.
<karni> :<
<karni> verterok: You think you could find a little time for documentation? Or direct me for documentation of python sources perhaps?
 * kklimonda hugs karni
<kklimonda> you should get a medal for writing Java code ;)
<karni> verterok: I'm kinda coding blid :<
<verterok> karni, you have all the required info in the node deltainfo objects
<karni> kklimonda: It's not that. It's just u1-java-sp has never been a real project (still laying around in verteroks +junk :D ), so I've got little issue with docs, and bothering verterok all the time (He's really patient)
<karni> verterok: oh crap... right
<verterok> karni, there are no docs for the python stuff either
<verterok> karni, only code :/
<kklimonda> karni: meh, I just find Java.. repulsive ;)
<karni> verterok: I just realized I have everyting I need.. I can simplify that code!
<karni> verterok: ack :(
<karni> verterok: Tell me one thing. Sometimes I see in method signatures 'share'. Is it a second name for a volume? Or shares have some another identifier?
<karni> verterok: For instance, in that QueryItem(node, hash, share)
<karni> kklimonda: thanks for thumbs up ;D
<beuno> karni, nope. I uploaded something, but didn't get feedback
<beuno> I think you know about that, though
<karni> beuno: yes. however I'll ping you with a more verbose apk, I wanna now every detail that happens on your side :)
<beuno> cool
<karni> beuno: plus, turns out I can simplify some parts, generations are still new thing, and quite often I end up dropping another part of code and use generations.
<verterok> karni, shares are a kind of volume
<karni> verterok: aha?
<verterok> A share id is a volume id :)
<karni> verterok: oh.. so whenever I see shareId, I should provide volumeId ;)
<karni> Sounds good.
<verterok> Karni, yes share id is a legacy stuff from the protocol :/
<karni> verterok: roger
<nessita> dobey: ping
<aquarius> karni, I am testdriving :)
<aquarius> karni, the notification area says "Progress (per volumes) 53%" and is counting up, slowly. What's it doing?
<karni> aquarius: if you've got much content (and I know you do ;)), sync is slow. we'll boost that later. authentication is slow.. (protocol/auth fault :<). I'm interested in UDFs in particular.
<karni> aquarius: fetching meta of the files
<aquarius> karni, also, I went into UDFs -- the spinner spun for a while, and then stopped, but the screen is blank
<karni> aquarius: it's slow, because each sqlite is transactioned
<aquarius> karni, perhaps it's still syncing
<karni> aquarius: yes, still syncing probably
<karni> *each write
<aquarius> karni, but this is now 2 minutes or so -- it takes that long just to show me the names of my UDFs??
<karni> aquarius: any progres indications?
<aquarius> karni, not in the app. he notification area is not up to 72%
<karni> aquarius: it's syncing ~u1, udfs, and shares in that particular order
<karni> aquarius: progres indication is per volume, so it'll jump to 0 few times (yup, not good. that's slow.)
<aquarius> karni, so basically I just have to live with the pain the first time i start the app?
<aquarius> notification area now at 85%
<karni> aquarius: meta of each element consists of: volume, parent, node, hash, modified, name, etc, etc. it's the writes that slow it down, at least to some extent
<aquarius> karni, my Files are listed, if I go into Files
<aquarius> UDFs still blank
<karni> aquarius: yes. I had already a screen with a demo slides (empty slides ;P) sliding in, to spend that time in less pain
<aquarius> (note: UDFs is internal terminology. They're called "Synced Folders", although I'm sure beuno will have already mentioned that :))
<karni> aquarius: in theory, you can start using it already. however not all items are yet visible (due to ongoing sync)
<dobey> nessita: yes?
<karni> aquarius: ah right.. have to fix the dashboard label
<karni> aquarius: ok, so what's the main catch. [remember, we'll speed up the sync by factor of 3x - 5x maybe] the catch is that
<nessita> dobey: can you please tell me what you mean with "The translation bits are wrong here. The correct way is already done in clientdefs.py.in"? you mean that I should use that Q_ function?
<karni> aquarius: instead of waiting for each folder, like AU1 did, you (indeed) spend that terrible time waiting for first sync
<karni> aquarius: but then you can browse all your content in a blast. all meta is there, on your phone.
<dobey> nessita: yes, do the Q_ thing, and don't do gettext.textdomain()
<karni> aquarius: you can download stuff, will be able to pick what you want to sync, etc
<nessita> dobey: most of the UI I've seen have the gettext.textdomain(GETTEXT_PACKAGE) at module level.. why is that wrong?
<aquarius> karni, do you really need to sync everything the first time? I mean, can you sync the names of my UDFs first, so they show up, and *then* sync the content metadata? Also, having the UDFs screen say "still syncing" rather than being blank would be good -- I can't tell whether it's blank because it hasn't finished syncing or because it's broken :P
<karni> aquarius: or get to a file that is particularly deep in folder hierarchy - not having to wait for each folder to load.
<nessita> dobey: even preferences doesn't use the Q_ function
<dobey> nessita: because it screws up other applications if they import that module
<nessita> dobey: ah... right
<dobey> nessita: preferences is all done in the script
<dobey> the Q_ method is for use in library code
<nessita> dobey: so, for this particular case, who will be doing the setting of the textdomain?
<karni> aquarius: right, I'm sorry :) initial sync is one of those this that needs some love. initially we thought of even *not* showing the dashboard at all, but some demo content, whatsoever
<dobey> nessita: nobody. Q_ passes in the correct domain to use
<karni> aquarius: the notification is only for debugging, we'll have much better sync notification implemented.
<aquarius> karni, ok, "progress" in the notification area is now at 100% (it went back to 0 a few times, indeed), and going into UDFs is still blank but it has a spinner
<nessita> dobey: ok, changing that then
<karni> aquarius: and the anwer to your question is -- it's your backend :( the getDelta returns *all* file meta. we can't just fetch the filenames, unless you guys would implement that :(
<karni> aquarius: the spinner definitely means it's still working.
<aquarius> karni, ah, i don't mean fetching any contents at all, but you can, I think, get the names of the volumes and show them in the UDFs list quickly -- so I can see the names of my UDFs at least
<karni> aquarius: (or that's a bug ;d but the spinner is 99.6% reliable, the notification is crap ;d)
<karni> aquarius: aha, that's what you mean.
<aquarius> karni, just so the app isn't totally blank for the first 10 minutes :)
<karni> aquarius: so. the first thing a client does is fetch the volumes
<karni> aquarius: hehehe
<nessita> dobey: I've fixed and pushed the changed for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/auth/+merge/45116
<karni> aquarius: then, for each volume, we fetch the meta. one of those elements is an unnamed element, the volumes 'node', right
<karni> aquarius: the ContentProvider has a Files table, that contains all the file data you see.
<karni> aquarius: getDelta returns stuff in parent -> child order. so what I could do is implement something like a 'shallowSync'
<karni> aquarius: that would fetch only those unnamed nodes, which would appear in the Files lists (~U1, UDfs, Shares)
<karni> aquarius: but still we'd need to call the real sync method (which takes 10 minutes, at least for you, and for now).
<karni> aquarius: we can definitely work on the order of sync, remembering it's a DFS, afaik
<karni> aquarius: coming back to bleeding edge testing - you see any udfs/shares ?
<aquarius> karni, I still have the spinner on the UDFs screen
<karni> verterok: hmm... getDelta is volume-based, right? currently, we can't drop the download of delta halfway, right?
<karni> aquarius: I'll send you guys a pre-compiled verbose version. also, I'm sure you have sdk installed. you can jump in $ adb logcat to see how's it doing
<verterok> karni, yes getdelta is per volume
<karni> aquarius: this night (last night) the service was unbelivably slow, but I heard guys where aware of that issue.
<verterok> karni, ENOPARSE the drop download part
<karni> verterok: I'm starting to think I'm going have to heavly customize the Client for mobile/speed optimization..
<dobey> nessita: i'll look at it again as soon as i can. i feel like i am chasing schroedinger's cat right now
<karni> verterok: imagine we only want to get the name of first (top) folders of the volume
<karni> verterok: say, content's of ~/Ubuntu One. can we drop (not download) the rest of the meta?
<karni> verterok: that would have to be implemented in the Client, right?
<nessita> dobey: thanks, and good luck
<verterok> karni: what do you mean with "Client"?
<ralsina> finally, no more mumble for today. Maybe :-)
<verterok> karni: no, you can get a partial view of a volume
<karni> verterok: storageprotocol.Client.java , or even the Request(s) themselves
<karni> verterok: can? or can't? (to be clear)
<verterok> karni: hmmm
<verterok> karni: sorry, *can't*
<karni> aquarius: ↑
<verterok> karni: what would you need that?
<verterok> or why...aactually
 * verterok reads the backlog
 * karni takes a breath, that's some good brainstorming
<karni> verterok: no need. wait, I need to collect my thoughts.
<verterok> karni: so, the problem is the android client being slow?
<karni> aquarius: ok, even if I'd make the UDFs/Shares names appear (but not the ~U1 names, which are already volume content), would that do any good?
<karni> verterok: sync is partially slow due to untransactioned sqlite writes. however,
<karni> verterok: I'm not sure how much I'll cut the time using transactions (3-5x at most)
<aquarius> karni, it'd show that the app works. At the moment, I don't know whether the U1 app is working fine and is just slow, or whether there's actually a bug in it
<karni> one second...
<mandel> ralsina: I forgot to ing you about https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/load_test_according_to_platform/+merge/45122
<karni> verterok: we still use getVolumes method, while using generations. to get the volumes information, right? (Just wanna be clear about that, as generations have changed much)
<verterok> karni: yes, you request the volumes, and the for each volume a getDelta
<ralsina> mandel: I'll queue it :-)
<karni> verterok: thank you
<mandel> ralsina: haha there are to many
<karni> aquarius: brb checking
<ralsina> mandel: better too many than too few :-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes,usually it is like that
<mandel> nessita: I approved a couple of your branches in sso, you need to change the status
<nessita> mandel: THANKS!
<aquarius> karni, still got the spinner.
<karni> aquarius: we can show UDFs/Shares name quite fast.
<mandel> nessita: tell me if there are any of those that are urgent and I'll take care
<karni> aquarius: drop it. kill the app :) I'll get back with another apk. I'm sorry.
<karni> aquarius: beuno-lunch: ok, so current focus is -- transactioned sync writes to database (we'll see how much we cut), and showing UDFs/Shares names soon after sync starts. Sounds good?
<karni> aquarius: If we don't cut enough, I'm seriously considering a separate *activity* for the initial sync. Even a good, foreground notification (foreground = persistent) won't be good enough for first few-minute meta sync.
<aquarius> karni, have killed and uninstalled
 * nessita -> lunch
<karni> aquarius: good. I'm in the middle of download modification, so I'll ping you later, ok?
<aquarius> karni, no problem. It looks *great*, I have to say :)
<karni> aquarius: I'd prefer it to _work_ great.. I'm really still unsatisfied :< But thank you for your kind words.
<karni> aquarius: I'll do my best.
 * nessita is back
<nessita> dobey: when you have a moment, I would like to ask advice on how to handle the migration preferences -> control panel (in particular, how to handle package deps/conflicts for the binary of our icon)
<beuno> karni, sounds GREAT
<karni> beuno: focus set. I'm on it.
<dobey> nessita: ok; i'm slowly but surely making progress on this desktopcouch + dbus bug, at least
<ralsina> nessita: no-more-gobject has the two approvals now. Moving to  really-errback-on-error...
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<ralsina> Ouch, nessita, I just noticed no-more-gobject has a few pylint warnings.
<nessita> ralsina: it does? I'll fix before marking it as approved
<ralsina> But I noticed after I already approved
<ralsina> nessita: It's these: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41489/
<nessita> ralsina: you don't have disutils-extra installed
<nessita> ralsina: that's why I didn't get any lint warning :-)
<nessita> PASSED (skips=2, successes=416)
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc/review_no-more-gobject$
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense :-)
<ralsina> nessita: is that marked as a build dep?
<nessita> ralsina: there is not meta package for build dep for ussoc
<nessita> only for u1client
<ralsina> nessita: ok then
<nessita> (and this is ubuntu-sso-client)
<ralsina> anessita: approved really-errback-on-error
<nessita> aralsina: gracias!
<ralsina> ade anada :-)
<ralsina> mandel: approved load_test_according_to_platform I am assuming it's not worse than when I tested it this morning ;-)
<mandel1> ralsina: is not :)
<mandel1> is even better it has not lint issues
<ralsina> mandel1: then you just need to find another fool^w reviewer ;-)
 * nessita is reviwing that
 * ralsina is being told XML is human editable. Yeah, right.
<mandel1> nessita: thx :)
<nessita> mandel1: pep 8 issues!
<mandel1> nessita: arg, really? dammed!
<nessita> ./ubuntuone/devtools/testcase.py:64:13: E301 expected 1 blank line, found 0
<nessita> ./ubuntuone/devtools/tests/test_decorators.py:42:41: E202 whitespace before ')'
<nessita> ./ubuntuone/devtools/tests/test_decorators.py:56:13: E301 expected 1 blank line, found 0
<mandel1> nessita: besides those, is the rest ok
 * mandel1 goes to fix them
<nessita> mandel1: don't know, I first run the tests and then review code :-)
<mandel1> uh, ok hehe
<nessita> dobey: you around?
<mandel1> nessita: errors fixed, what do you think about the rest?
<nessita> mandel1: I'll look now, I was waiting that push
<mandel1> nessita: oh, ok
<nessita> mandel1: all the try-except for the imports should go at the top, with the other imports
<mandel1> nessita: I wanted to put them close to the test so that it made sense to read it, but if that is an issue I can be easily changed :)
<nessita> mandel1: yes please. Also, the docstring
<nessita>         """
<nessita>         Decorate the test so that it is skipped.
<nessita>         """
<nessita> should be
<nessita>         """Decorate the test so that it is skipped."""
<ralsina> Is that ok, grammatically? Just curious.
<nessita> not sure, but I'm no english teacher... I would personally write: """Decorate the test so that it gets skipped."""
<CardinalFang> Both are great.
<mandel1> yes, I think they are the same
<mandel1> but my english got worse in Manc so I'd not be surprised if I write seomthing bad :P
<nessita> :-)
<mandel1> nessita: do you want me to push the changes or are you ok with me waiting to see if you have any other comment?
<nessita> mandel1: I'm done with the code, the rest is a +1
<mandel1> :)
<mandel1> I'll push the style fixes then
<karni> beuno: aquarius: Debug is on by default, but you'll have to check it to send the logs (aq, you can send the logs from settings). Please test 2 things: initial sync speed, and presence of UDFs. Sync progress is gone temporarily (optimizations!), but the notification will disappear once sync has finished. http://ubuntuone.com/p/WhE/ (uninstall first!)
<beuno> karni, on it!
<karni> beuno: aquarius: having 141 files in cloud, I've cut time from 55s down to 7s (7.8x, not bad)
<karni> but I know you guys have tons of files ;)
<beuno> karni, you should add in a few thousand files
<beuno> feel the pain a bit more
<karni> beuno: PS you can poke around the app, but don't leave it before sync finishes (I haven't moved the service to foreground yet, and I don't want it to get killed)
<beuno> will d
<beuno> do
<karni> beuno: I imagine. Right now we're using *raw* sql, so if we need more speed - you have to modify the servers ;)
<beuno> karni, lets give it a try
<karni> I'm aware ppl sync tens of gigs.
<beuno> another alternative is to sync in top-level items
<beuno> and bring in the rest on demand, right?
<karni> beuno: we can't..
<beuno> we can tweak the server as well, I'm sure
<karni> beuno: 1 sec
<beuno> not sure how much margin we have there
<beuno> karni, syncing!
<karni> beuno: yes, I think we can 'sync' just top level -- a list of UDFs and Shares only. no ~U1
 * karni awaits
<karni> youre now at 150+ files
<verterok> karni: I'm looking at the code...and it seems it's always doing a rescan from scratch...o every volume. is that right?
<karni> beuno: btw I was testing on wifi, which is preferred for initial sync. naturally..
<karni> verterok: I've changed stuff in last 2 hours.
<beuno> karni, it finished *much* faster
<karni> verterok: initial sync now makes no queries/updates whatsoever
<beuno> like in less than 2 minutes
<beuno> and I have udfs
<karni> beuno: 1:22 ;)
<karni> verterok: I use transactions, raw sql, and inserts only
<beuno> karni, you get logs automatically?
<karni> verterok: so we're 7.8x faster ;)
<nessita> mandel1: your branch, got my approve. After last pushes, you approve the proposal itself
<karni> beuno: not really, no. you have to send them, if you like
<verterok> karni: cool
<mandel1> mandel1: cool, thx!
<verterok> karni: I'm looking at the volumeNewGenerationCallback client callback
<beuno> karni, it all works
<karni> beuno: please send whenever you have any comments/bugs/etc
<beuno> shares, udfs
 * mandel1 is ready to start last touches of desktopcouch on widnows :)
<karni> beuno: yes!
<beuno> I have nothing to complain about!
<karni> finally
<verterok> karni: and isn't using the generation number on the notification, following the code, it ends up calling getdeltafromscratch
<karni> verterok: verterok, my dear friend. definitely the volumeNewGenerationsCallback is just a test ^ ^ haha
<verterok> karni: ah, ok
<karni> verterok: please, don't mind that sync invocation
<verterok> karni: that will put a lot of stress on the servers, and make all go slower
<karni> verterok: I was focusing on sync speed only
<verterok> karni: oh...mmm. yes, that's quite related to sync speed or I'm missing something?
<karni> verterok: tell me what I should do. if we can a volumeNewGenerationsCallback, I simply request delta for that volume?
<karni> verterok: no, I'm talking particuarly about *initial* sync. the client does not get that callback upon first connection
<karni> verterok: what it does it uses getVolumes
<karni> verterok: or actually it's zippy version that I wrote today
<karni> :D
<karni> verterok: before I push it, I'd like to clean things up
<aquarius> karni, crashed like a very crashy thing indeed
<aquarius> karni, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550378/
<karni> aquarius: whoa crap, tnx
<aquarius> I should note I'm on Android 2.3. :)
<karni> verterok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550377/ this gives us the boost
<karni> aquarius: aha! xD
<beuno> aquarius, http://ubuntuone.com/p/WhE/
<verterok> karni: nm, I see you end calling getDelta
<beuno> is that the version you're on?
<aquarius> beuno, rev19-sync-boost
<beuno> right
<beuno> yes
<verterok> *end up
<karni> aquarius: could you please send the logs :)?
<karni> I'd like to have them.
<aquarius> karni, send them where? that's what that pastebin is
<karni> aquarius: ah, nvm :) that's good. however, you've got 'DEbug settings' in the Settings of the app
<karni> aquarius: those logs are really verbose, and might prove helpful. now, I'll have a look at that paste.
<aquarius> karni, will try again
<karni> aquarius: strange o_O your database is locked, and it's just calls to CREATE TABLE
<karni> aquarius: I'm pretty sure that part is rock solid
<aquarius> karni, ok, it now works perfectly. I shall uninstall and reinstall :)
<karni> aquarius: ah, right :) great
<karni> aquarius: let me know how do you feel about the sync speed
 * karni thinks it was an awesome day. I need a shower, lunch and sleep, but it was definitely worth it.
<aquarius> ok, launching app (after clearing, uninstalling, reinstalling) for the first time now
<karni> ok
 * karni likes aquarius'es irc-verbose testing
<karni> :)
<aquarius> crash again
<karni> not good
<karni> 2.3 is buggy! ;P
<karni> but seriously. ok, so you can't send in the logs.. I'll test it in the emulator :)
<aquarius> ok, can't send the logs because it crashes
<karni> right
<beuno> alogcat FTW?
<aquarius> does it verbosely log to somewhere magic? or to the android syslog?
<karni> aquarius: ok, thanks for testing. will get back to you (some time later than today) with updates on 2.3
<karni> aquarius: it's writing to app_folder/logs/here*.log
<aquarius> karni, hm, app now works (it seems to crash until sync finishes, and hten the app works OK), but my debug verbose setting is turned off
<aquarius> karni, so I don't think I have debug logs. Something weird going on there.
<karni> aquarius: i needed better logging 'framework' than what I knew about Log. so I wrote it. Plus, I can filter private data, etc, the way I want.
<karni> aquarius: you have. I've sent you guys a debug build, doesn't matter it was off.
<karni> aquarius: but indeed it was strange to crash before sync started
<aquarius> karni, I'm not sure; it might have crashed after sync started. I started the app and pressed Files -- the screen slid over to a black screen and hung there for a while (with U1 in the notification area) and then I got the Force Close window
<aquarius> karni, and after sync had finished and I went back into the app (and it was working), the "verbose logs" checkbox was unticked, and the "send logs" entry was disabled.
<karni> aquarius: Aha. I think I know the reason..
<karni> aquarius: right, you have to tick it to send the logs. but this build logs them anyway. this checkbox is for production purposes
<karni> aquarius: normally, I would send the 'production'build, but I wanted your logs this time. so it was logging right away.
<beuno> karni, I suggest you leave verbose logs on by default for now
<karni> beuno: right, I'll fix that (and the checkbox)
<karni> aquarius: so, about the FC
<aquarius> karni, ok, so...should I reinstall, make it crash, wait for sync to finish, go back in, tick the box, and then send the logs?
<aquarius> (ticking the box won't erase any already-existing logs, will it?)
<karni> aquarius: there are transaction writes (45 writes each) during sync, this produces such overhead, that the Files activity couldn't query the content provider for the contents :>
<aquarius> karni, you're DoSing *yourself*? haha. :)
<karni> aquarius: 1. it won't erase 2. just tick and send :) they sould be in place
<dobey> nessita: hey, sorry. what's up?
<karni> aquarius: what I mean is, I squeeze all the power I can during sync fron the sqlite
<karni> aquarius: we can try different values, I tried 30 and 60 for the transactioned writes. 45 turned out to be faster than both of these.
<karni> aquarius: I'll probably write tests one day to test that with the framework.
<karni> beuno: you finally see UDFs :) I've spotted few glitches during today's coding, so.. that's good. I'll make sure all runs fine.
<beuno> karni, yeah, I see everything!
<karni> aquarius: out of curiosity, how much Gigs of content meta have you just synced with your phone?
<karni> aquarius: i.e. how much you hold in the cloud, if that's a sensible question
<aquarius> karni, I've got about 18GB of files in U1
<karni> awesome
<nessita> dobey: I wasnted to ask about ubuntuone-dev-tools, is that dep going to some meta package? Also, I was hoping to get some guidelines from you on the .desktop file thing between preferences and control panel
<ralsina> ok, I am EOD
<ralsina> bye bye!
<aquarius> karni, ok, sync has finished, went back into app, did Send logs
<nessita> bye ralsina
<karni> aquarius: thank you!
<dobey> nessita: no, not really in a metapackage.
<karni> ralsina: bye bye! (so the APIs are confidential ;) !)
<nessita> dobey: shoudln't it be?
<aquarius> karni, they don't seem very useful, though.
<karni> :D
<dobey> nessita: what are the differences exactly? do we expect -preferences and cp to both be there?
<dobey> nessita: i don't think so, why would it be in a metapackage?
<aquarius> karni, lots and lots of android.database.sqlite.SQLiteException: database is locked in the logcat
<nessita> dobey: nopes, cp should replcae preferences since natty. I would like to make the transition smoothly
<karni> aquarius: roger. will definitely look into that
<aquarius> karni, after SELECT locale FROM android_metadata failed
<nessita> dobey: like the deps for building u1client and such.
<karni> aquarius: ok, now that's strange..
<dobey> nessita: apt-get build-dep does that
<karni> aquarius: it only contains one entry 'en' like English, so I wonder if it's actually not android playing with us
<aquarius> karni, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550389/
<nessita> dobey: yeah, but verterok says that apt-get build-dep will not install ubuntuone-dev-tools
<karni> aquarius: I'll check that. However, it's not been once that we had issues with bugs on android :<
<karni> aquarius: hm.. looks like I keep it to busy with the writes :D !
<verterok> nessita: at least not in lucid (using nightlies)
<dobey> nessita: depends on the project. ubuntuone-client doesn't use it yet
<dobey> and yes, nightlies needs to be added
<nessita> dobey: ah, my credentials branch does uses it, I saw no point on adding new code accessing the "old" contrib
<aquarius> karni, I assume by "it's not been once" you mean "it's been lots more than once that we've found android bugs", rather than "it's not even been once, in fact it's been ZERO times"? :)
<karni> aquarius: You get those during normal app operation? (not during sync?)
<karni> aquarius: Right. I actually mean at least 2 (I thought I'd fail GSoC because of one! ;P )
<aquarius> karni, after the app force closes, if I start the app again while sync is happening, the app runs for about a second and then force-closes again.
<aquarius> karni, once sync has finished, the app works fine
<dobey> nessita: oh, i think we should do that switch in a different branch. but yes, things don't build-dep on stuff they don't yet require
<karni> aquarius: aaaaah ok ok ! my man, sorry
<karni> aquarius: solution is:
<aquarius> karni, it might be an android 2.3 issue. it might also be the phone -- I've got a nexus S, which is really stupidly fast :)
<karni> aquarius: this build performs full sync on each start :D ! it's because I only wanted you guys to test it once, the sync speed ;)
<nessita> dobey: I'm not migrating existent code to use devtools, but I think new code should use it
<nessita> to ease the future migration
<karni> aquarius: you can't operate the app well really, it might be because of _initial_ sync every time you start it
<dobey> nessita: i don't think we should write new tests that use different test runners than the project is already using
<karni> aquarius: good :) fast phones are good :)
<dobey> but anyway, adding a build-depends on something that isn't actually required yet is wrong
<karni> aquarius: anyhow, I'll ping you tomorrow/the day after with a better build. that doesnt use "zippyInitialSyncVolumes()" every time ;)
<aquarius> karni, ok, cool, good work!
<karni> aquarius: thank you!
<nessita> dobey: ok, I can change it, should be trivial. Speaking of which, would you please re review that branch? I'll change the runner in the mean time
<karni> beuno: would you like me to list/report my recent activities anywhere today?
<dobey> nessita: as soon as i finish this desktopcouch fix. i had an appointment that went over a bit, so i'll be working a bit later today to make up for that
<beuno> karni, sure, send a basic introduction to the -users list
<beuno> and a the list
<karni> beuno: you mean androidu1-users?
<karni> or ubuntuone-users?
<karni> nah.. I probably got it wrong
<beuno> karni, androidu1-users
<karni> beuno: they know who I am, it's just been a very little trafic for some time ^_^
<karni> beuno: ok
<nessita> dobey: hum, I have no DbusTestCase in contrib... any idea where that comes from on u1-devtools?
<dobey> nessita: I think it's DBusTwistedTestCase or something like that. it's in contrib/testing/testcase.py
<nessita> dobey: right now is on tests/platform/linux/test_dbus.py
<nessita> which sucks :-/
<nessita> can't have the credentials module isolated
<nessita> I think they move it to be able to do the multiplatform thing
<verterok> nessita: it should be in contrib, unless it was moved in the "big move for win32 support"
<nessita> verterok: it was, apparently
<verterok> nessita: then I agree...it sucks :(
<dobey> i think it should still be in contrib, but perhaps it should have been more isolated or something
<nessita> dobey, verterok: I think in this case I should use the one from devtools, since mandel1is already making that framework multiplatform
<nessita> dobey: since we're moving to devtools anyways, I will not put that much energy on this
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: let's add the new dep to u1client's dep and I leave the devtools import as is
<dobey> when your branch lands, i'll add the build-dep
<dobey> for the moment though; dbus hates me
<dobey> but i think i know what's wrong
<nessita> ok
<nessita> I'll eod now, need to run some errands
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd
<czajkowski> muffinresearch: did you log the bug earlier on ?
<karni> Have a good evening everyone, EOD for me.
#ubuntuone 2011-01-05
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: aquarius: I added Brainstorming section, and some content. Please review and leave any comments https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mkarnicki/u1f
<czajkowski> muffinresearch: Thanks
<muffinresearch> czajkowski: np. We will get someone to investigate as soon as we can.
<czajkowski> muffinresearch: no bother as long as I've my music I'm fine, just confusing for folks.
<gord> hi all, does anyone happen to remember the name of that awesome little tool that lets you monitor what ubuntu one is doing? (not u1sdtool)
<nessita> gord: you mean the indicator? or the desktop app?
<gord> nessita, it was a desktop app
<nessita> gord: maybe magicicada?
<gord> thats the one, thanks very much :)
<nessita> https://launchpad.net/magicicada
<nessita> gord: the PPA is a bit outdated, we're planning on making a release soon
<gord> nessita, on natty, its in the repos ;)
<nessita> gord: yeah, but that version is kinda old... we really need to do a new release (<- facundobatista), you can join #magicicada on freenode if that version doesn't work for you
<nessita> gord: I can give you a new .deb if needed
<gord> ah yes the version in natty doesn't work, but i grabbed the latest source and that works fine
<nessita> gord: good. Last source has public files in it!
<facundobatista> nessita, when people starts to using trunk, is a good indication that releases are needed, :p
<nessita> facundobatista: yeah...
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<nessita> hi ralsina
<CardinalFang> hi
<ralsina> I'm feeling really sick today. Since my stomach hurts the same whether I am on IRC or not I will be around, but don't expect me to be very smart :-(
<nessita> ralsina: ouch
<alecu> hello all
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<nessita> hola alecu, how are you feeling today?
<alecu> hi nessita, ralsina: much better
<ralsina> alecu: great! As a welcome... remember bug #650671 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<alecu> ralsina, I do
<alecu> (heat: 40) !
<ralsina> it hit beuno yesterday
 * beuno shows alecu his scar
<ralsina> there is a SRU for the patch that removes the notification. I was wondering if we could think maybe of a less drastic fix, if it is doable without much effort
<ralsina> If it takes real effort, we just kill it and that's it
<alecu> ralsina, I{
<alecu> ralsina, I'll take another look.
<ralsina> alecu: cool. I was thinking something like not showing that more than once every couple of minutes or something, but be creative :-)
<beuno> ralsina, alecu, we need to be careful not to annoy users
<beuno> so I'd avoid a notification every few minuters
<beuno> *minutes
<beuno> or allow a "don't tell me about this again" option
<alecu> beuno, nice. But that would mean more strings to i18n and I believe that is out of the SRU scope
<ralsina> beuno, alecu: yes, that can't go in, IIRC.
 * beuno hms
<ralsina> And just not telling the user he's out of quota EVER is probably annoying too
<beuno> ralsina, yeah, what I want to avoid is us being percieved at hassling people into buying more storage
<alecu> ralsina, also: this same dialog is also shown when a folder shared by another user runs out of space while you try to upload something to it.
<ralsina> alecu: that's an official ouch
<alecu> ralsina, and the logic for what message to show is in the syncdaemon
<alecu> ralsina, as we have previously discussed with nessita, the logic to rate-limit should be in the syncdaemon as well
<ralsina> alecu: yes, agreed in principle. I just want a fix we can actually implement. If rate-limiting is not it, then it's not it.
<alecu> ralsina, I can surely implement rate limiting in the gsd plugin. But it will blindly rate limit all out of space notifications (for the user account and for shared folders(
<nessita> alecu: when ralsina said "there is a SRU for the patch that removes the notification" he means that the bug was nominated for maverick by me and that we need a branch from you doing the removal
<ralsina> alecu: you don't have information about what path is out of space, right?
<ralsina> nessita: I thought the branch was done. Sorry.
<nessita> alecu: the branch of the removal should be targeted to stable-1-4
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<nessita> ralsina: the out of space is not per path, but per account...
<ralsina> In any case it should be a small branch at least ;-)
<nessita> I think so, yes
<ralsina> nessita: but when it's on a shared folder from another user, you know it?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, the notification from syncdaemon sends the 'share_id'
<nessita> ralsina: the gsd plugin definitely knows, since a different legend is shown in each case
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then we COULD separate the logic and still display it for shared folders
<nessita> I think so, yes. But, from my POV, there is no gain on putting effort for natty on this
<ralsina> nessita: I meant in the SRU branch
<nessita> since we're supposed to show that quota exceeded error using the ZG events
<alecu> nessita, why not?
<nessita> alecu: since we're supposed to show that quota exceeded error using the ZG events
<ralsina> agreed that for natty this is dead code anyway
<alecu> ralsina, I see that we have that path, yes.
<alecu> nessita, we won
<alecu> hmmm
<nessita> alecu: and the new notifications in unity doesn't use gsd, AFAIK
<alecu> nessita, that makes sense.
<alecu> nessita, but zeitgeist is not the best place to put oospace notifications
<nessita> alecu: from my POV, ZG will store that notif and the aggregator will aggregate them... right?
<alecu> nessita, we would still need something like the gsd plugin if we want for those events to be shown up.
<alecu> nessita, right. But aggregation is a scheduled event that happens every x minutes, so you won't find out immediately about the out of space problem.
<nessita> alecu: I disagree, I thought that the aggregator was not an scheduled event but a notification process that will aggregate info properly, but will show up a notification when relevant
<nessita> alecu: anyways, if it was an scheduled event, a delay of minutes is totally acceptable
<nessita> as long as minutes < 3? 5?
<alecu> nessita, well, if it's something that needs to be running all the time, then it's just like the gsd plugin.
<alecu> nessita, I thought we don't want yet another "resident" python process
<nessita> alecu: even if is not another resident process, the quota notif will be shown eventually, in the next 5 minutes, let's say
<nessita> that's good, 5 minutes will not change the user preception, I think
<nessita> perception*
<ralsina> yes, 5 minutes for out of quota in the cloud is not a problem, I think
<ralsina> The user will just assume it was syncing and run out of space at the moment he saw the notification.
<nessita> yeah
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<alecu> ok, we should discuss this further, because I'm not happy with the way aggregation is supposed to work. (or I'm not getting the full picture)
<alecu> me
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> thisfred: go!
<thisfred> DONE: helped teknico and JamesTait with a missing feature in desktopcouch, landed a fix for bug #696972 TODO: desktopcouch bug triage | update server code to work with new desktopcouch | prepare for platform rally BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696972 in desktopcouch "Wrong import path in bin/desktopcouch-get-port (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696972
<thisfred> nessita: you go!
<nessita> DONE: worked on bug #693879, bug #693798, and bug #696782. Tried to coordinate with dobey how to make the transition preferences -> control panel, need to ping him about this. Submitted merge for bug #697211, still need a re-review before landing it. Made a review for mandel.
<ralsina> nessita: please handle the standup, I'm on mumble :-(
<nessita> TODO: finish aforementioned bugs, talk with dobey re preferences migration
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: started looking for windows contractor, team leads meeting, 3rd party API meeting, discussed bindwood's future, reviewed no-more-gobject , reviewed really-errback-on-error, reviewed/helped a bit on load_test_according_to_platform, chased people around as usual.
<ralsina> TODO: more reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693879 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "The package lacks a .desktop file (affects: 1) (heat: 302)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693879
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693798 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "u1cp should recommend u1cp-gui, and u1cp-gtk should provide it (affects: 1) (heat: 276)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693798
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696782 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Start DC service in backend to make that op asynch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696782
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697211 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Provide a specific login D-Bus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697211
<ralsina> alecu!
<alecu> DONE: sick day
<alecu> TODO: look again at bug 650671, change desktopcouch to start up a test db, setup a vm for bindwood tests
<alecu> BLOCKED: not at all
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<alecu> coming up: vds
<vds> DONE: discussed APIs work, selected a list of list of tasks, discussed with aquarius, beuno, chad and pedronis
<vds> TODO: come up with better specs for the APIs work
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> mandel: please
<mandel> DONE: Reviewed facundobatista branch. Found bug 697636 and bug 697661. Fixed both. Added tests for dc that mock db access for the deprecated API.
<mandel> TODO: Finish rest of mocked tests of dc. Add skip decorators for dc.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697636 in desktopcouch "Trash record id is not correctly generated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697636
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697661 in desktopcouch "The trash db object is recreated everytime there is a record to dele (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697661
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel looks at dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: more work on bug 696968
<dobey> λ TODO: bug pitti about backports, finish 696968 tests
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696968 in desktopcouch "Pairing fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696968
<nessita> any closing comments?
<alecu> ralsina, what about "discussed bindwood's future" ?
<ralsina> alecu: I talked with thisfred, and it came up in the team leads call
<ralsina> alecu: that it seems bindwood is in trouble and needs help
<thisfred> alecu: we're running out of time quickly, and have not made much progress unfortunately
<alecu> exactly
<ralsina> It's understandable, it's like it's coding in a parallel universe
<alecu> but I understand that there's a whole more month allocated to it at the end of the cycle
<ralsina> I had a few very bad hours reading code last night
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but Chipaca estimates there's more than that needed to finish it
<ralsina> So, we are trying to get help. If we overestimate the effort, I am sure we will find things for you guys to do with the free days ;-)
<alecu> I won't argue with that :-)
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> On the 3rd party APIs work, I just talked with stuart and we'll go with dbus apis in principle.
<ralsina> Depending on how long that takes we may try to create something else, but dbus is language agnostic
<thisfred> alecu: I would like to take a little time this week somewhere to discuss what I need to know for next week, if anything
<nessita> dobey: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/really-errback-on-error/+merge/45016 is not landing? it has commit message, proper approves
<ralsina> Of course, that leaves windows outside of it, but I am sure mandel and I can find a solution that doesn't suck on that platform :-)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, thisfred: I think having the unity notifications in place is much more important for this cycle, so if there is any spare time we should dedicate it to that
<alecu> thisfred, sure. Regarding the zg/aggregation stuff, right?
<thisfred> right
<dobey> nessita: it says merged
<nessita> hum, right
<nessita> dobey: your computer was turned off, right?
<nessita> dobey: it merged when you boot your computer :-)
<nessita> any other stand up comments?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, notifications have time allotted, though.
<alecu> nessita, by "unity notifications" you mean the stuff that appears on the "mail" icon on the indicator applet?
<dobey> nessita: no, but my server apparently fell asleep this morning, so i guess it was merged after i woke it up so i could use the internets again
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, thought I foresee some potential delays on that, so we should be prepared
<ralsina> nessita: indeed.
<ralsina> eom?
<dobey> i really wish i knew why my server was going to sleep though
<nessita> alecu: not really, I call "unity notifications" the thing we have to implement on unity for showing status and activity of Ubuntu One for natty. That covers making the Ubuntu One icon sping when necessary, and show messages on the messaging system
<nessita> spin*
<nessita> alecu: the Ubuntu One icon in the launcher, that is
<nessita> ralsina: eom for me
<alecu> we'll make it spin? puaj!
<nessita> alecu: we talked about this on UDS...
<nessita> "we all" agree :-)
<dobey> ...
<vds> CardinalFang dobey ralsina back to the APIs work, no work needed for 14 - 17 -21 so I have 11 - 13 - 15 - 16 left, anyone else decided what to pick?
<alecu> nessita, I think I missed *that* session.
<nessita> dobey: next request, could you please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/auth/+merge/45116 ? it shouldn't take long and I can't land it even if someone else approves
<ralsina> one last comment... desktopcouch is not released yet!
<nessita> ralsina: really? where? what version?
<ralsina> for natty
<CardinalFang> vds, I added a column to the doc.
<dobey> alecu: are you sure? it's the one where i consistently told everyone they were wrong
<dobey> you know, i wish people would review *my* branches
<ralsina> dobey: bug me, I will
<nessita> dobey: shoot
<nessita> alecu: you were there, also attended Chipaca, John Lea, a few more unity-experts
 * ralsina will review anyone's branches, just ASK
<vds> CardinalFang: thanks
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-674876/+merge/43093
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/srcdir-signing/+merge/43668
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/python-srcdir/+merge/43830
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-657850/+merge/43976
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-657850-stable/+merge/43977
<alecu> nessita, I missed one session, and I think it was that one.
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-692566/+merge/44243
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/fix-translations/+merge/44511
<nessita> alecu: ouch
<ralsina> dobey: maybe you should ask for reviews more often. I will try to get them all today ;-)
<vds> CardinalFang: 22 will need some discussion probably, as we are storing subsonic style playlist and I have no idea what format other apps will use
<nessita> dobey: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-674876/+merge/43093 is not approved
<nessita> dobey: is *now*
<nessita> also is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-657850/+merge/43976
<ralsina> who was doing the natty upload of desktopcouch before the break?
<dobey> ralsina: i thought CardinalFang was
<ralsina> dobey: thanks.
<dobey> but we are going to need another release/upload anyway :(
<ralsina> CardinalFang: are you? That really needs to be done very soon
<CardinalFang> ralsina, dobey, yes, I have a branch ready.  It depends on python-couchdb update, which has conflicts.
<alecu> dobey, how should I test https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/fix-translations/+merge/44511 ?
<CardinalFang> ralsina, I'm trying to get it done today.
<ralsina> dobey: oh, right, the pairing bug?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: cool
<alecu> dobey, should I just open rhythmbox with a different locale?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: keep me posted, please
<dobey> alecu: install the plug-in and open it with spanish i guess
<nessita> I need to run a quick errand, bbiab
<dobey> ralsina: the "desktopcouch doesn't work at all" bug
<dobey> i guess i need to file a bug about it, now that i understand more though
<ralsina> dobey: how did you test to see if your fix worked?
<ralsina> dobey: indeed that deserves a bug ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: my fix works, but can't really test it because of the other problems
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> and i got tired of trying to fix all the other problems in my branch and not getting any further really, so i'm about to push up my fixes for the plug-in issues and propose that
<dobey> just need to figure out how to override __import__ so i can make the unit test for load_plugins work
<dobey> nessita: i'm pretty sure "constants" don't exist in python.
<rye> dobey, hi, happy new year btw, but do you know why natty's ubuntuone-client is at 1.5.0-r777 while other releases have  1.5.1+r785 ?
<dobey> rye: yes, because of the gir api versioning change to the package names that debian made. and i haven't figured out the best way to fix it yet
<rye> dobey, is there a bug report about that so that i could mark my one as duplicate?
<dobey> rye: i didn't file one. but i haven't kept up on the deluge of u1client bugs, and nobody has assigned one to me
<rye> dobey, ok, i will assign that one then
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ralsina: do you know how to override __import__ for testing?
<ralsina> dobey: no. But I can figure it out ;-)
<ralsina> http://docs.python.org/library/imp.html#examples-imp
<dobey> that would be great, because google was horribly unhelpful last night, and i havn't been able to make __import__ = fake_import work
<dobey> i saw that, but i don't think that's an example for overriding __import__, but rather simply an example of how __import__ itself is implemented internally
<dobey> ie: this is how you might use imp.find_module/load_module
<ralsina> ok, let me try a couple of things. be back in 5'
<dobey> i suppose i could change the code to just use the imp module instead and do all the harder work myself instead of doing __import__
<dobey> i even tried doing FOO_IMPORT = __import__, and changing FOO_IMPORT in the test, to no avail :(
<ralsina> weird, __import__ = whateverfunc works for me
<ralsina> can you pastebin me a small example of it not working?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550658/
<dobey> with that, the _fake_import never gets called
<dobey> nor does doing plugins.__import__ = _fake_import
<Chipaca> dobey: __builtins__.__import__ = whateverfunc
<kklimonda> dobey: try __builtins__.__import__
<kklimonda> right
<ralsina> That's because you are replacing __import__ in the local scope, not in the plugins module
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> Try plugins.__import__ = _fake_import
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: 'dict' object has no attribute '__import__'
<Chipaca> dobey: or if you want to be nice to the world, you could do module.__import__ and override it by injecting it into the right namespace :)
<dobey> Chipaca, kklimonda: ^^ builtins gives that
<Chipaca> dobey: but the latter needs more chumminess with the code you're testing, which might not be what you want
<Chipaca> dobey: imp is a pain
<dobey> and plugins.__import__ doesn't work either, same results as trying to just use __import__
<ralsina> dobey: well, you *could* replace __import__ in __builtins__
<ralsina> Just don't expect anything to work afterwards ;-)
<dobey> *how*?
<ralsina> __builtins__.__import__=_fake_import
<ralsina> That's where the module is getting it from
<dobey> i get the AttributeError with that
<ralsina> oh, wait a second
<kklimonda> dobey: it has to work - I did use it at some point ;)
<ralsina> You got exceptions.AttributeError when doing plugins.__import__?
<ralsina> Try desktopcouch.application.__import__ = _fake_import
<dobey> no, when doing __builtins__.__import__
<ralsina> dobey, what do you get with print __builtins__ ?
<dobey> a big unreadable mess of a dict
<ralsina> ok, I get a module :-)
<ralsina> You can try __builtins__['__import__']=_fake_import
<ralsina> But then I suppose it depends on the python version
<dobey> yes, using the string works
<kklimonda> dobey: what python version?
<dobey> 2.7
<kklimonda> weird, does this fail: http://pastebin.com/FBcrEpRm ?
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean with "nessita: i'm pretty sure "constants" don't exist in python"?
<kklimonda> a.py is just import sys
<ralsina> dobey: that's really weird
<ralsina> in any case, you can import __builtin__ and do __builtin__.__import__ = _fake_import
<ralsina> Here's a full example of reimplementing __import__: http://www.etsimo.uniovi.es/python/dev/src/py/html/knee_8py-source.html
<kklimonda> yeah, that's an even nicer (or rather less CPython-specific) way of abusing Python ;}
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> kklimonda: oh, I can abuse any version of python ;-)
<kklimonda> heh ;)
<dobey> nessita: i mean the language is dynamic, and there are no such things as actual constants
<ralsina> karni: the APIs are not secret, I just got sidetracked :-)
<karni> ralsina: ^ ^
<nessita> dobey: so how would you do the APP_NAME deprecation thing?
<dobey> nessita: one second, i'll pastebin
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<designduane> hello all
<kklimonda> o/ designduane
<designduane> Hey! it is kklimonda
<designduane> :)
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<nessita> llohe designduane!
<designduane> hey. I am not interupting a stand up or anything.
<nessita> nopes
<designduane> :) ok
<designduane> I am on my *cough* Windows machine
<kklimonda> it happens ;)
<designduane> I tried to use Purtty
<designduane> PuTTY
<designduane> to log into my server running irssi. But forgot I had a ssh key set up.
<alecu> dobey,  I'm reviewing lp:~dobey/libubuntuone/python-srcdir, and I'm getting this while trying to build trunk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550670/
<alecu> dobey, it complains that "No package 'libsyncdaemon-1.0' found", but I have 'libsyncdaemon-1.0-1' installed
<kklimonda> alecu: do you have libsyncdaemon-dev ?
<alecu> ahhh
<kklimonda> or even libsyncdaemon-1.0-dev
<alecu> thanks kklimonda
<alecu> that was it.
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550676/
 * nessita looks
<ralsina> dobey do you have the URL for the API spreadsheet at hand? Can you mail it to me?
<dobey> alecu: yeah you need the -dev. 'apt-get build-dep $project' with nightlies added
<nessita> dobey: code looks good, though I don't see the gain of having that instead a global warning, since the deprecation warnings are printed the same
<nessita> dobey: don't you think is better to have the global warning and import ubuntuone.credentials to fill the APP_NAME and related values?
<dobey> nessita: because otherwise if i import something else, like say GETTEXT_PACKAGE, then i still get the warning, with your code. this way, the warning is only emitted when using those variables that are actually deprecated
<nessita> dobey: according to my test, no...
<nessita> dobey: if you import other constant, the deprecation warning is shown the same
<nessita> dobey: to your code, I added a TEST = 'bla'  and run:
<nessita> from <my faked sacript> import TEST
<nessita> and all the deprecation warning appeared, which makes sense since python will read and interpret the whole clientdefs file
<nessita> the deprecated is executed at import time, for each constant
<kklimonda> you should make that into a decorator
<nessita> kklimonda: wanna share a snippet? I gave it a try yesterday and failed :-)
<kklimonda> nessita: hmm.. give me a sec :)
<dobey> nessita: hrmm
<nessita> and I still think this is too much trouble for the value gained in showing the deprecation code, since I'll be migrating all the APP_NAME clients anyways
<dobey> nessita: oh, it seems python2.7 doesn't print deprecation warnings at all :(
<nessita> deprecation warning*
<nessita> dobey: that's in ubuntu, I think, there were hidden becasue... something
<nessita> because*
<dobey> bah
<nessita> there was an email about it, I wish I knew where that is
<dobey> well i'm not developing software on fedora
<nessita> dobey: so, shall I remove the deprecation warning and leave a nice warning comment?
<nessita> dobey: I'll be migrating the client anyways...
<nessita> yes, known clients, but I don't think we have unknown clients
<nessita> and if we had, API  will not be broken, so I think we can settle?
<dobey> well, why not just break the API then?
<nessita> dobey: because you hate breaking APIs, and I do too.
<nessita> I don't think breaking APIs is a good idea.. see what happend with aptdaemon.defer
<karni> CardinalFang: What's your opinion on direct sqlite db use in Android applications instead of using the ContentProvider itself? I know the ContentProvider is used to specifically expose data, but it also enables to make those inserts/queries in a more elegant way. However, it turns out it's relatively slow.
<dobey> well, aptdaemon.defer was a bad idea, yes
<karni> CardinalFang: Yesterday (didn't commit that yet) I optimized the initial sync by ~8x, using transactions and raw SQL
<dobey> nessita: why not just 'break' it by removing the current variables and just importing them from credentials then
<dobey> nessita: just add from ubuntuone.credentials import (...)
<nessita> dobey: right, that was my proposal at (12:21:24 PM)
<nessita> let's do that /me fixes
<dobey> nessita: well i don't want the global warning
<nessita> right\
<nessita> I'll add a commnet
<dobey> and i disagree with testing the script being impossibly hard
<dobey> we were already doing it anyway
<dobey> and i hate it when people put code only meant to be run by one script, into public python libraries
<karni> nessita: aquarius: Is the files publishing API used by the desktop-client documented anywhere? (If it exists, I'd prefer that over source-as-docs)
<nessita> dobey: that code can be used from some other places if needed. I can make a single module instead of a package, if that helps
<dobey> nessita: the dbus service really should not be used directly from other places
<nessita> dobey: the constants might, and we may add more func to that package
<dobey> karni: i think the source is the only docs, but the source is pretty obvious if you know what to look at
<karni> dobey: ack
<dobey> nessita: i'm not saying ALL the code should be in the script
<aquarius> karni, no, it isn't, yet. It will be.
<dobey> nessita: the 'constants' should obviously be in a publicly importable library
 * karni nods
<nessita> karni: I think not, but you can take a look to the Dbus API which is very clear, IMHO
<karni> ok, thanks all :)
<dobey> nessita: but i think all the "only should be used by *our* script code" should be in the script itself (or alternatively in a private library, but that is a pain in python)
<karni> *thanks everybody (that's more grammatically proper I think)
<ralsina> dobey: if there's anything specific that you think should not be "public" that can be mangled, or we can use __all__ and hide it
<dobey> karni: everyone would be more appropriate than everybody there
<karni> dobey: thank you :)
<karni> ok, gotta commute back home. later everyone
<nessita> dobey: all that logic will not go into a script, because it makes the testing and reading of the code harder.
<ralsina> In fact, I would like a policy of ALWAYS having __all__ defined so everything starts as hidden and only is shown when it's deemed useful
<dobey> ralsina: i don't see how that helps us here
<kklimonda> nessita: ah, you are trying to deprecate values, it won't work with decorators (and even if it did you would get the same result as with dobey's code - i.e. the warning would show up at the import time for all values that are "wrapped" in deprecate function)
<nessita> kklimonda: right :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I was talking about your generic "hate it when people put things in public libraries" (paraphrasing)
<dobey> ralsina: right, but if we hide something, and it's not in __all__ how does that help us use the hidden things in our own scripts?
<ralsina> dobey: then that has to be public
<ralsina> the idea is that only "useful" stuff gets exposed, instead of relying on everyone not using everything that's in the module
<dobey> ralsina: right, so __all__ is pretty much useless :)
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<ralsina> dobey: __all__ makes you expose things intentionally and not by accident. I am not saying it has anything to do with the specific current argument.
<dobey> ralsina: so if DBusServer is hidden by not being in __all__, how do we use DBusServer in our script?
<ralsina> dobey: read the above
<dobey> right i know what __all__ does. i just think it's generally useless for us
<dobey> since we're always using all our new code
<kklimonda> nessita: it is still possible to do, but not that straightforward
<dobey> there might be a few places where it's useful to hide a few globals
<dobey> it would be better if it were __hidden__
<dobey> so you only list the things you want hidden, which is probably a shorter list than the things you want public
<nessita> dobey: we can't move the ubuntuone.credentials import to clientdefs since it will generate a circular import dependency, since ubuntuone.credentials import clientdefs to use the GETTEXT_PACKAGE value. I'll revert to the initial version of my branch, and propose a few more branches were clients of those values are migrated to new credentials module
<ralsina> dobey: whatever, I am not being useful for the current problem.
<dobey> nessita: ugh. right. :(
<dobey> i guess that means my code would break too
<dobey> bah
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> nessita: because it imports the new values to return the proper value
<kklimonda> nessita: you would have to create a proxy for the module - funny stuff, but if your approach work then there is no need to dig into that :)
<dobey> meh, instead of fixing python 2.7, someone changed bzr to just hardcode python2.6 in the hashbang it seems :-/
<CardinalFang> karni, One of my goals is to give Ubuntu One Publish as an option on file entries from other apps.
<CardinalFang> karni, Hooking to the "Share with..." facility, and an Intent should do it, I think.  Do you foresee me hitting any problems?
<nessita> dobey: change revert to client defs pushed to revno 784
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/desktopcouch/fix-696968/+merge/45252
<ralsina> dobey: will test it in 15'
<dobey> cool
<dobey> i am going to need to put on warmer clothing if i'm going to go outside :-/
<dobey> nessita: approved the auth branch, reluctantly; i still don't like the lack of separation of concerns there
<nessita> dobey: would you prefer a single module instead of a python package?
<dobey> i would prefer things that clients should be using, to not be in $PYTHONPATH
<dobey> err, should not be
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> dobey: well, thanks for the approval
<nessita> despite where that code lives is a very  good thing to have
<nessita> dobey: so, there is one more thing I need your input in, and that is how to handle the "migration" preferences -> control panel. I have a packaging branch where the .desktop file is installed, and that desktop file is the same as the preferences. I want to avoid conflicts, and I'm not sure how to do that. Shall we release a new version of u1client without installing the .desktop file for preferences and make u1cp conflict with any previous version of u
<dobey> is the .desktop file not in the source?
<dobey> the desktop file should be a different filename
<nessita> dobey: for the u1cp, the .desktop file is indeed in the source. It is a different filenam
<nessita> but the both define the app for GNOME;GTK;Setting for Ubuntu One
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: wouldn't be a conflict when a .desktop file define the same as other .desktop file?
<dobey> i guess the real question is how we handle the dependencies
<nessita> not sure what you mean with that, but please say more
<dobey> well, right now, the "sign up for ubuntuone" bit is a process somewhat contained in ubuntuone-client
<dobey> but with ubuntuone-control-panel being a separate package, that's not true
<nessita> I don't (yet?) see a problem
<dobey> how do i change file sync preferences, without having the control panel installed?
<nessita> dobey: well, the control panel will be installed
<nessita> unless you explictely uninstall it
<dobey> that does not answer the question
<nessita> is the same question as 'how do i change file sync preferences, without having u1-client-gnome installed?'
<ralsina> lunch break
<dobey> it is uninstallable, so people *will* uninstall it
<nessita> dobey: right, same for current approach. I still don't see a problem.
<dobey> u1-client-gnome is not an entirely separate project
<nessita> and?
<dobey> i give up
<nessita> we're talking packages here
<dobey> no we're not
<nessita> oh, sorry, I was
<nessita> so, from a package point of view, what I'm concerned about is how the collision in providing the same Settings -> Ubuntu One feature by 2 different .desktop files can be handled
<nessita> I think I can propose a branch in u1client packaging branch removing the install of the preferences .desktop file
<nessita> and then propose the u1cp packaging branch?
<nessita> and make that u1cp branch depend on the u1client's (new) version
<dobey> my point was that packages are always going to be broken until the separation of concerns at the project level is fully understood
<dobey> if you intend to remove stuff from u1client, i guess you should propose a branch to remove those things
<dobey> and then go from there
<nessita> ok then
<nessita> dobey: do you have a planned u1client natty release?
<dobey> no
<dobey> 'when it is appropriate to do so'
<dobey> but right now, i must get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<karni> CardinalFang: Not forseeing any problems. If volumeId+nodeId is the only data we need to use the publishing API, then the 'Share wit..' is a 20-30 minute work :) It's good that you're saying it now, we'd be duplicating some work (I had it planned, too). However -- first I need to implement the publishing part of the service (which I planned for 3-4 weeks from now, unless I shuffle the order of things)
<karni> CardinalFang: How about the photo-sync you've been on some time ago?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm curious were you ended up when I blocked you with my work
<CardinalFang> karni, I'll touch it again soon.  I think it's pretty much done, as it's small.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm curious how you tapped in. Was it the ACTION_MEDIA_SCANNER_FINISHED? What did you use?
<CardinalFang> karni, no, just listened on a Cursor with a media Observer.
<karni> CardinalFang: doesn't that assume an open db and open cursor? where you'd put it? (if you're busy now, it's ok. excuse my questions)
<karni> I thought it was more of an async nature, or broadcast based or the like.
<CardinalFang> karni, it's in a Service.  It's idle until the system starts the Observer when something changes.
<CardinalFang> karni, a Cursor is in a Service.  The Service is idle until the system starts the Observer when something changes.
<karni> CardinalFang: It it a Broadcast intercept? I'm sure you're aware that the Service doesn't actually run all the time (not even being idle).
<karni> CardinalFang: Ok, excuse my curiosity. I'll let it be, we'll be in touch :)
<CardinalFang> karni, it doesn't have to run all the time to get things in synch eventually.  Any change after a Cursor is Observer-ed will scan the media index.
<karni> CardinalFang: Sounds great!
<karni> CardinalFang: What's your opinion on direct sqlite db use in Android applications instead of using the ContentProvider itself? ContentProvider is used to specifically expose data to other apps, but it also enables to make those inserts/queries in a more elegant way. However, it turns out it's relatively slow, and not suitable for heavy db traffic (as opposed to direct access and raw SQL).
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm asking to know beforehand if you'll have nothing against raw SQL in future commits :)
<CardinalFang> karni, I have no opinion.  If you're accessing your own, then it's fine.  If you're accessing system DBs, then I say use ContentProvider.
<karni> CardinalFang: Definitely our own. Ok, thanks.
 * nessita -> lunch
<karni> beuno-lunch: Bon apetit! | It's sometimes hard to come up with user-understandable error messages ("Failed to sync content meta" already sounds complicated, not to mention "Failed to sync volume meta" - volume? meta?) -- I'll just keep on coding, and we'll leave the strings for later brainstorming, is that ok? Maybe the design team will also have some comments on that.
<beuno> wow
<beuno> I haven't been eating for hours!
<beuno> karni, yeah
<beuno> I would just say "Something went wrong, please report this error"
<beuno> or not report it
<beuno> but more generic as a user-facing error
<karni> beuno: right. is soo easy to forget about eating while coding/working
<karni> hmm
<karni> beuno: how about: Show a non-persistent notification 'Something went wrong.. subtitle: Please report this error', which after being tapped would take the user to an activity that would explain what happened, turn on Debug logging, and ask the user to send the logs next time?
<karni> beuno: there might be some unexpected errors that happen really rarely - we could handle them the way I suggest here ↑
<karni> for example, I don't expect to go something wrong with the sync - but if the servers or the protocol fails, the app should handle these problems gracefully, too.
<beuno> karni, yeah, agred
<karni> beuno: ack
<kklimonda> karni: there shouldn't be "Please report this error" if you can't report it immediatelly, and only after you enable debug and recreate the error.
<karni> kklimonda: yes, that makes sense. I'm thinking about it. We don't want everyone to have verbose debugging on.
<karni> kklimonda: Got it. I think I know how to report the problem immediately :>
<kklimonda> karni: I don't know - it could enable verbose debugging for the remainder of the session (or 10 minutes, or something like that) and display only "Something went wrong.." for the first time, and then if user generates another error it could display "Something went wrong.. would you like to report it?"
<kklimonda> oh, cool
<karni> kklimonda: Nevertheless, good idea!
<karni> kklimonda: I recalled a neat idea I once saw
<karni> kklimonda: Since I've got the Throwable that was thrown near the problem source, I could make a http GET/POST and contain the error/stack trace in the url params / the POST contents. We'd have to set up a server for that (it's a php few-liner), and we can collect even single throwables (if the user wishes to 'Report the problem.')
<karni> This 'trick' is really neat. No need to enable anything or mail anything.
<beuno> karni, we can do that on our servers
<beuno> we already have the infrastructure for it
<beuno> so we'll talk about it soon  :)
<karni> beuno: great :) I'll definitely think about that :)
<karni> beuno: ok! cool
<beuno> this is what we call "oopses"
<karni> beuno: aha =) !
<karni> beuno: and the trick is to minimize the number of oops'es I imagine hahaha
<beuno> exactly  :)
<karni> I have to work on making smaller changes per commit..
<dobey> everyone needs to do that :)
<karni> dobey: I'm way over resonable limit of changes without a commit today. It's not a problem only because I'm working heavily on it on my own (yet!), but that'll probably change quite soon.
<dobey> karni: i was in a similar situation yesterday. realized the additional problem was getting to be too big to fix in one branch, so cleaned up and got the original intent of the branch proposed, and filed a bug for the additional problems to fix in another branch or 3
<karni> dobey: uhm, that's resonable approach
<dobey> exactly :)
<karni> :)
<karni> dobey: oops.. bzr diff|wc -l returned 1798. I will definitely watch out for those lines-per-commit next time.
<karni> it'd be impossible to review that if I was to propose a merge (I'll just push happily push to trunk, this time).
<dobey> fewer lines == less likely to have error in review. i wouldn't say 1800 lines is impossible, but it is tedious, and software engineers get bored easily :)
<karni> dobey: right =)!
<karni> beuno: if you're still here - U1 has slowed down really, again. it's even similar hour. - what was the reason of the previous slowdown?
<karni> hour = I meant time of the day
<beuno> __lucio__, ping
<beuno> ^
<beuno> are things slow?
<karni> instead of auth ~4-5s and ~7s sync from scratch, it's running over 2-3 minutes (I re-run it few times)
<karni> oh, the download's slow, too. 27KB over wifi is quite often <2s, it's been 15+s maybe
<karni> beuno: I'm not complaining, just wondering what slows down the whole thing from time to time.
<karni> :)
<beuno> yeah, we need to keep an eye out
<kklimonda> bzr doesn't have something like git add -i?
<kklimonda> it's the best thing since the sliced bread
<kklimonda> (it makes it possible to select chunks of diff to be commited so you can split huge changes into small commits)
<karni> kklimonda: aha. don't know really, i'm few months new to bzr, but I'll know it sooner or later, with my tendency to overdo the number of lines changed ;)
<kklimonda> karni: that's why I'm asking - I haven't seen it so I assume that there is either some obscure option or plugin I can use :)
<karni> :)
<beuno> it does not
<beuno> it has shelve
<beuno> that allows you to hide changes
<beuno> which you bring back after committing
<beuno> also
<beuno> I just commit all the crazy code
<kklimonda> beuno: ah, it's like stash - not what I'm talking about :)
<karni> right, that I saw in the manual ^ ^
<beuno> I prefer keep an accurate history of what I did rather than lying!
<karni> beuno: true :D hahahaha
 * karni laughs laudly
<kklimonda> beuno: I just hate commiting hundreds of changes with messages like "heh, big pile of changes - fixed bugs, added new features, closes bugs 1, 2, 3, [7-10] ;)
<karni> kklimonda: :D that's what I'll have to do this time (my bad)
<kklimonda> too much coding, not nearly enough self control ;)
<karni> beuno: we're back on speed.
<beuno> karni, I'll look at our graphs tomorrow, figure out if there's a cron job running at this time or not
<karni> beuno: uhm :)
<beuno> things seem stable in general, but maybe there's one db server being annoying
<alecu> dobey, ping
<karni> beuno: Please never tell me when you finish work at work days. I'll have an excuse to bother you any time of the day ;)
<beuno> karni, I'm around 24/7
<karni> 158KB in <2 seconds, now that's what I like!
<beuno> \o\
<karni> beuno: cool, I won't hesitate to write from time to time :)
<beuno> (speed)
<dobey> alecu: hi
<karni> hahhahaha :D
<karni> beuno: (cool !) \o\
<alecu> dobey, hi! one question: where should I store settings for the u1-gnome-settings-plugin? gconf? some .ini?
<alecu> dobey, I've been adding some code so the out of space dialog is not shown repeatedly, but I'd also like to add some way to turn it off.
<alecu> dobey, I believe the nautilus plugin uses gconf, right?
<dobey> settings?
<dobey> i don't know if the nautilus extension has settings or not
<dobey> there shouldn't be any reason for the gsd plug-in to have settings
<alecu> dobey, I see that the nautilus has two settings, and that they are stored in gconf
<alecu> dobey, for the gsd plugin, I want a way to turn off the "out of space" dialog completely.
<alecu> dobey, because there's a bug in the way that "out of space" are being sent from the syncdaemon, and it'
<alecu> it's being shown repeatedly.
<dobey> the way to fix a bug is not to add a setting that is "[] hide the bug"
<alecu> dobey, well, I agree it's not the way to go forward, but it's the quickest way to fix what's currently run by the users.
<nessita> dobey: any idea what's wrong when making distcheck that I'm getting cp: cannot stat `./ubuntuone-icons.rendercache': No such file or directory?
<dobey> alecu: it's probably not the quickest way to fix it. it's adding a feature, and we can't add new features to maverick :)
<dobey> nessita: do you not have inkscape installed?
<nessita> dobey: maybe... let's see
<alecu> dobey, well, for that broad definition, every line of code is a feature :-)
<nessita> dobey: is installed, Version: 0.48.0-1ubuntu2
<dobey> alecu: adding new configuration is a new feature. i presume you're also adding new UI to be able to use the feature
<alecu> dobey, I'm not adding any UI for this
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, then not enough info.
<alecu> dobey, this is only affecting a small number of users, so we can point them at gconf-editor when it nags them.
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks
<dobey> alecu: if i's affecting a small number of users, and unimportant enough to have a solution that is "tell the users to upgrade, and then tweak some random setting in gconf-editor, which is not installed by default"; then i think it is appropriate to say it is not a high or critical bug, and we can take the little extra time to fix it properly
<dobey> alecu: if the answer is to add code and tell people to just disable the extension, then i think a safe workaround is "sudo rm /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/ubuntuone.gnome-settings-plugin"
<alecu> dobey, but that would break if we release any update to the u1 client package, right?
<alecu> dobey, I agree it's a nice workaround, tho.
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<dobey> alecu: hopefully an update to the package would include the proper fix
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> me too
#ubuntuone 2011-01-06
<karni> If I'll keep working like that, I'll get RSI soon ;P
<beuno> karni, please don't  :)
<karni> beuno: ambition is killing me, seriously :D everytime I start coding, I can't stop! hahaha
<beuno> karni, have a beer
<karni> but things are looking better and better. it's what makes me tick!
<beuno> they truly are
<karni> beuno: I'm snowboarding for few hours tomorrow ^ ^ (actually learning!)
<karni> I can't wait to stand on my new snowboard (been skateboarding for 7 years some time ago)
<beuno> oh, that is very cool
<beuno> I've never tried that
<beuno> skied quite a bit
<beuno> but snowboard looks hard
<karni> beuno: skiing is hard! I did it few times, I did't like one of my skis driving cross the other haha. In snowboarding, you at least have your legs steady ;D
 * karni tests new sync
<beuno> well, good luck with that
<karni> beuno: today I rewrote the regular sync to boost it the same way as the initial sync. and things are looking good
<beuno> I remember doing some skiing in poland, but can't remember where
<karni> beuno: whoaa, that's a surprize ^ ^
<karni> thanks!
<beuno> I lived there for 5 years, didn;t I tell you?
<karni> what :D? no way
<beuno> yeah, Warsaw
<karni> fun ^^
<beuno> 87-92
<beuno> fun times
<karni> nice :)!
<beuno> remember little to no Polish, though
<beuno> Ace of Base was a bit hit at the time
<beuno> aaaaanyway
<karni> ok, enough for today. I'll continue tomorrow, have to get some sleep.
<beuno> off to walk the dog
<karni> beuno: :D I remember that!
<karni> beuno: ok, bye bye for now :)
<beuno> karni, please do get some sleep  :)
<beuno> have a great night
<karni> beuno: thank you! talk to you later
<phrozon> hallo thar
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> Can I remove the Ubuntu One folder once it's empty ?
<ploum> I'm now synchronizing a bunch of folders
<ploum> and I don't need that one anymore
<ploum> I also have a problem : the folders that I moved from Ubuntu_One/ to another synced folder ( Documents/ ) are still displayed at the root in the U1 web ui
<ploum> how can I get rid of them ?
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: alecu is mentioning me that the bindwood task is no longer assigned to him nor to thisfred
<nessita> which is kinda of good news :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I know :-)
<alecu> well, it is still assigned to me for the remainder of this week, and 'till we do the handover and stuff
<nessita> ralsina: I wanted to suggest that it would be a very good thing if they start/restart the work on zeitgeist and event aggregtion for unity
<ralsina> let me check the assignments for the cycle...
<nessita> is obvious I'm extremely concern about that task since unity is all new and unknown for us. And we rely on this feature (U1 in the launcher and showing messages) as discovery point for U1
 * ralsina has not even been able to run unity on any of his computers yet
<ralsina> But yes, thisfred is assigned to notifications + messaging starting this week
<ralsina> alecu is on shares UX with you
<ralsina> But I understand that's kinda blocked on ivanka, right?
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> unless until next week on the rally
<alecu> ralsina, alpha 1 failed running on my laptop too... I'm about to install it into a vm
<ralsina> alecu: at least on virtualbox it doesn't like it :-(
<nessita> where alecu and thisfred will also have the EXTREMELY IMPORTANT chance to ask about unity stuff
<ralsina> alecu: not even with 3d accel enabled
<ralsina> alecu nessita: so, I think unity stuff + notifications is a good use of time until the sprint at least
<ralsina> and during the sprint, probably, too
<alecu> ralsina, did you managed to get your passport and visa?
<ralsina> basically, squeeze as much as you can out of designers so you have clear ideas / goals
<ralsina> alecu: nope
<alecu> guessed so :-(
<nessita> right
 * alecu brbs
<ralsina> and then explain everything to me over dinner when you are in BA :-)
<mthaddon> can anyone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/696265 - been almost a week now and I'm still missing some music I purchased
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696265 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Purchased album not downloaded (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mthaddon> s/anyone/someone/
<beuno> sounds like a muffinresearch or alecu bug
<muffinresearch> mthaddon: rye is probably the best person to talk to about that.
<mthaddon> muffinresearch: ok, thx
<mthaddon> muffinresearch: he's on holiday, or just TZ conflicted?
<nessita> mthaddon: there he is (rye)
<mthaddon> aha
<mthaddon> rye: I've been told you may be able to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/696265
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696265 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Purchased album not downloaded (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rye> mthaddon, ok, what's the output of u1sdtool --status ?
<mthaddon> rye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551063/
<rye> mthaddon, how much time has it roughly taken to print an exception - more than a minute or less than that?
<mthaddon> rye: I'd say right about a minute
<rye>  mthaddon ok, could you please see whether there are more than 2 lines in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<mthaddon> there are 66 lines in that file
<mthaddon> 2011-01-06 13:25:38,997 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 9; content: 8; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=4496 miss=4742) ----
<mthaddon> that
<mthaddon> that's the latest ^
<rye> mthaddon, wow that's interesting... ok, trying to continue in a dumb mode - u1sdtool --connect
<mthaddon> ok, that returned immediately without error
<rye> mthaddon, if that returns exception too, then ... hmmm
<rye> mthaddon, ok, basically it was not connected, could you please run u1sdtool --status now to see whether it pretends to work?
<mthaddon> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551064/
<ploum> Can I safely remove the Ubuntu One folder if it's empty ?
<rye> mthaddon, well, it is working now despite the first failure... and if you update to maverick nightlies you will get tritcask metadata storage which makes syncdaemon start up in under than 5 seconds...
<mthaddon> rye: I don't really want to install from a PPA if I can help it
<rye> mthaddon, well, it works now and your files should start appearing
<mthaddon> rye: yep, they're appearing now - but why did it fail for so long?
<rye> mthaddon, it was not connecting automatically (which nessita fixed already in trunk, nightlies etc.). however i am not sure why first --status failed
<rye> or no, i know
<nessita> rye: how did the first -s failed?
<rye> mthaddon, how many files do you have in ubuntuone ?
<mthaddon> rye: probably a few hundred but I'm not sure - is there some easy way to check?
<nessita> mthaddon, rye: seeing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551063/, means that SD was just starting up (it takes a while). Seems like it wasn't running before
<rye> ploum, yes, in case no files are there then removing the folder will not cause anything. Unless you continue using ubuntuone in which case it will be recreated (since that's a default storage)
<ploum> rye, I'm syncing other folders
<ploum> and I just don't want the Ubuntu One anymore
<rye> nessita, i suspect that's my autostart-kills-sd-after-2-minutes of .SyncDaemon interface being missing bug
 * rye realized he should propose a branch for removing that UniqueInstance thing since SD is so awesome it starts before anyone notices ^_^
<nessita> probably
<nessita> rye: YES PLEASE :-)
<alecu> ralsina, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html
<alecu> (in virtual box 4)
<ralsina> alecu: my upgrade to VBox 4 resulted on kernel panics on all my ubuntus :-(
<ploum> rha, it looks like moving a file doesn't remove it from the remote U1 folder
<ralsina> alecu: I couldn't even boot the natty live CD on VBox 4
<ploum> that's really anoying
<mthaddon> rye, nessita: so I'm happy to have my files but want to make sure the issue is well understood so others don't have the same problem - would you say this is a solved problem at this point?
<alecu> hmm... I'll be following these steps: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/install-virtualbox-40-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<nessita> mthaddon: on u1 nigthlies yes, it is
<ralsina> alecu: VBox 4.0 is working, the problem is that if the VM has the guest extensions form 3.x it breaks
<mthaddon> nessita: ok, thx
<nessita> mthaddon: thank you
<ralsina> alecu: so I could try to uninstall them and see what happens. But since I am using them all day long to work... not until saturday at least
<alecu> oh, ok.
<ralsina> alecu nessita thisfred CardinalFang dobey standup in 10'
<thisfred> thx
<ralsina> vds too :-)
<vds> sure
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, mandel, vds, dobey, CardinalFang?
<alecu> me
<thisfred> me
<vds> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> mandel is on holiday
<nessita> ah
<rye> nessita, i think you will like this - https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/uniqueinterfaceless/+merge/45376 :)
<nessita> ralsina: shall we?
<ralsina> yes, nessita, start!
<nessita> DONE: several code reviews, coding is ready for bug #696782, still pending IRL testing. More questions for packging u1cp.
<nessita> TODO: IRL testing for bug #696782. Try to move on on packing u1cp, need to remove u1-preferences entry points from natty first. Need review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/remove-preferences-desktop/+merge/45375
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696782 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Start DC service in backend to make that op asynch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696782
<ralsina> DONE: A few reviews, searching for windows contractor, discussed bindwood's future some more, chased people around as usual.
<ralsina> TODO: more reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> DONE: * Fixed bug #697728 * Removed a monkey patch * started on migrating server code to new desktopcouch
<thisfred> TODO: finish migrating server code to new desktopcouch
<thisfred> BLOCKED: No
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697728 in desktopcouch "database.delete_record fails on deleted records without a record_type (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697728
<thisfred> oops sry alecu
<alecu> DONE: a branch for bug #650671 that needs review love
<alecu> TODO: a vm with natty for the rally, bindwood handoff
<alecu> BLOCKED: not today
 * alecu wears his magii costume and gives presents to vds
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<vds> DONE: went trough the docs of the file storage rest APIs, made some experiment with django and urls, started a branch to implement the first APIs
<vds> reviewed:
<vds> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/remove-monkey-patch-AGAIN/+merge/45237
<vds> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/mock_db_for_records/+merge/45262
<vds> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/fix-deletion-migration-view/+merge/45270
<vds> TODO: work on the branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> dobey: go
<dobey> λ DONE: finished bug 696968, bug 697321, bug 697648, filed bug 697732, fixed libubuntuone nightlies to deal with gir api version change
<dobey> λ TODO: bug pitti about backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696968 in desktopcouch "Pairing fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696968
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697321 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Installing desktopcouch-ubuntuone does not install desktopcouch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697321
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697648 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client nightlies are not built for natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697648
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697732 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service has weird main loop/dbus issues (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697732
<dobey> CardinalFang: ^^ 697732 is especially troublesome and we need to fix it and make a new desktopcouch release/upload
<nessita> rye: reviewing it
<ralsina> dobey, call the next guy :-)
<nessita> there is no next, I think :-)
<dobey> there wasn't one :)
<ralsina> ok, then ;-)
<ralsina> There were nighltlies that failed to build  -- https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+build/2125860/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.desktopcouch_1.0.3%2Br246%7Emaverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> ralsina: yes, and that is already fixed
<nessita> dobey: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/remove-preferences-desktop/+merge/45375 ?
<ralsina> dobey: that's the one you mentioned? ok then.
<nessita> ralsina: you too, but probably after dobey reviews it
<dobey> libubuntuone on narwhal is failing right now, due to the default python change, so i still need to fix that, but everything else is building fine
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<ralsina> any comments, questions, etc?
<ralsina> Remember we have the weekly call on mumble today
<nessita> I'll leaving to a dentist appointment so I will not attend the weekly call, ralsina has my summary
<nessita> I'll be*
<ralsina> ok, then, eom?
<nessita> eom!
<nessita> rye:  approved
<dobey> that was a quick dental exam
<nessita> dobey: I'm leaving in 30 minutes :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you review the https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/remove-preferences-desktop/+merge/45375 proposal?
<ralsina> nessita: sure.
<ralsina> nessita: done
<nessita> can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/remove-preferences-desktop/+merge/45375 ? alecu, would you be available? (I'm about to review yours)
<nessita> alecu: hum I guess I will not, since it has a dissaprove :-/
<beuno> nessita, it has an abstain, which is not the same
<beuno> nessita, approved
<nessita> beuno: the dissaprove is in one alecu's branch. Thanks!
<beuno> ah
<nessita> alecu: when you have a moment, I would like to ask about your branch. You're proposing for trunk, which is natty and will not be backported to maverick. But we said that since natty will be all unity, there wasn't much point on doing that work, since it will probably be not used anyways...
<nessita> alecu: the branch we need with more 'urgency' is to disable the plugin for stable-1-4, that would go to maverick
<dobey> it also needs to fix the problem, instead of simply making the problem be a little slower
<alecu> dobey, I've discussed this again with ralsina, after your comments, and this was the solution we agreed to
<ralsina> I thought this was proposed for maverick, my error
<alecu> nessita, I believe gnome-settings-daemon will still be running for unity, and until we have anything that replaces this plugin, I believe it's ok to merge it to trunk.
<dobey> either way, i still disapprove if the solution is "pop the dialog every 5 minutes" instead of "pop the dialog constantly" as it's not a solution
<nessita> alecu: ok, I'm talking about this in #ubuntu-desktop
<ralsina> dobey: noted.
<dobey> anything being fixed in stable should be fixed in trunk first, unless the code no longer exists in trunk
<nessita> dobey: well, in this case we might just remove the thing in stable
<ralsina> dobey: this is the solution we can provide with the time constraints we have. It's not ideal? Sure. But it's what we can do right now.
<alecu> dobey, in your review, what do you mean by "it certainly wouldn't require more incorrect usage of gconf" ?
<dobey> ralsina: i disagree. the solution i mentioned on alecu's proposal would be simpler, and even only implementing half of it (assuming the second half isn't currently doable), it's still a much better stop-gap than simply slowing the bombardment of dialogs slightly
<dobey> alecu: i mean the way gconf is supposed to be used, is not to inject random settings from code. there are schemas and translations that are supposed to be used.
<alecu> dobey, oh, ok. I thought the way it was already being used in that same .c file was the right one.
<nessita> dobey: showing the message one per session is too little, I think. The user will easily missed the message. Is not like 'little space in the hard drive', where the lack of space in the hard drive consequences are obvious. Lack of space on ubuntu one is not obvious at all
<ralsina> dobey: so you argue against the setting? Currently it would show the warning every hour, so it's not every "few minutes", either.
<dobey> alecu: yes, which is also wrong, hence your change increases the number of wrongness :)
<ralsina> besides, people have sessions that go on for weeks, so once-per-session is not ideal either
<dobey> ralsina: 300 seconds is 5 minutes
 * ralsina checks the code again
<rye> let's have a notification bar somewhere in unity? :)
<nessita> #define DEFAULT_OUT_OF_SPACE_INTERVAL 3600
<nessita> that's an hour
<ralsina> define DEFAULT_OUT_OF_SPACE_INTERVAL 3600
<ralsina> nessita, go to the dentist, everyone else, mumble ;-)
<dobey> nessita: it's a dialog, that requires the user to actively tell it to go away. i think if it pops up when they log in, they are going to see it
<nessita> yeah!
<alecu> dobey, hmmm.. the other gconf code is used for the "CHECKED_BOOKMARK" option that was done by rodrigo, so I guessed it was done the right way.
<nessita> dobey: what if the user rans out of spcae after logging in?
<ralsina> alecu CardinalFang dobey thisfred vds full team weekly etc, etc in mumble in a minute
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> see ya later!
<dobey> bah
<vds> already there :)
<dobey> nessitaway: my suggestion was to only show it once per log-in, not only attempt to show it at time of log-in.
<alecu> thisfred, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration/EventsSpec
<alecu> thisfred, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-ubuntuone-n-zeitgeist-integration
<ralsina> I'm going to take my lunch break, be back in a while.
<thisfred> alecu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration#UI Changes
 * dobey also goes to get lunch
<CardinalFang> What is the DBus inspection and injection GUI tool?  I've only used it once to test something of nessita's.
<CardinalFang> "apt-cache search" fails me
<CardinalFang> ah. d-feet.  That's an obvious name.
<nigelb> aquarius: pinh, around?
<nigelb> err, ping
<aquarius> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> aquarius: hey, we're having the ubuntu user days shortly, will you be able to talk about ub ubuntuone and all the goodies a new user to ubuntu could use?
<aquarius> nigelb, potentially, yes. What's "shortly"?
<nigelb> Jan 29th weekend
<aquarius> actually over the weekend?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> would you be able to spare an hour?
<aquarius> can't do it :( I'm away that weekend -- my birthday, and my daughter's on stage
<nigelb> ahhh, that's cool then :)
<aquarius> but I'll try and make sure that you have someone to talk about things
<aquarius> ralsina_lunch, ping
<aquarius> nigelb, ralsina_lunch runs the desktop team; beuno-lunch runs the web and mobile team, so let's see if one of them or their teams are available
<nigelb> aquarius: Great, thanks :)
<nigelb> aquarius: Also, Happy Birthday in advance :D
<aquarius> ralsina, beuno-lunch, ^
<ralsina> nigelb: I will be happy to help
<nigelb> ralsina: yay! What time over 29th/30th is good for you?
<ralsina> I can adjust to any slot you may have if you tell me a week early :-)
<nigelb> ralsina: oh, great.  What TZ are you in? (we don't want you taking a session at 2 am ;) )
<ralsina> nigelb: UTC-3
<nigelb> ralsina: ok, I'll talk to you soon :)
<ralsina> nigelb: cool :-)
<nigelb> ralsina: also, err, link to lp profile
<nigelb> oh wait, I got it :)
<ralsina> nigelb: http://launchpad.net/~ralsina
<ralsina> nigelb: I am not creative with usernames/nicks ;-)
<nigelb> ralsina: I'd have to say, I'm exactly the same :)
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions --> updated
<beuno> yes
<beuno> hi
 * nessitaway is back!
<nessitaway> starving, but back
<dobey> you didn't get a lollipop?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, only ugly and expensive medicine to buy
<jblount> nessita: I thought medicine in .ar was cheap?
<beuno> well, cheap for .us  :)
<nessita> right, and non-'mandatory' medicine is not covered by the ensurance
<jblount> :(
 * beuno envisions nessita buying it from a dealer in a dark park
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> jblount: is not that bad, don't worry. It costs almost like a pair of jeans, which is... not sure
<nessita> dobey: speaking of lollipops, would you be able to do a new release of u1client for natty?
<nessita> so I can do, after that, the release of the u1cp
<dobey> i need to anyway, yes
<dobey> i'm also wondering how my cpu being 98% idle, can suddenly have a load of 3.something
<dobey> especially when my cpu is 4 cpus with virtualthreadmagic
<ralsina> dobey: i/o bound processes?
<dobey> ralsina: not really. at least, nothing obvious. which makes the weird kernel process things be highly suspect
<karni> beuno: aquarius: guys, have you seen this before http://www.couchone.com/ ? in particular, this http://www.couchone.com/page/android looks like some real goodies
<beuno> karni, yeah
<karni> I haven't gotten in depth with it, but that sounds like native contacts sync (no funambol)
<beuno> well
<beuno> it's not yet production-ready
<karni> right
<karni> they mention that, indeed
<karni> was just wondering if you were aware of that (how could I have doubted! ;) )
<beuno> we are keeping our eye on it, though  :)
<ralsina> dobey: either that or a bad driver
<karni> ok! :)
<ralsina> dobey: you can discard IO using iotop
<dobey> ralsina: more like https://twitter.com/#!/dohbee/status/23082249771556865
<ralsina> dobey: you are talking to a guy whose main computers a month ago were a 5 year old P4 and a eee 701 ;-)
<CardinalFang> gnome-terminal crashed.  Every window gone.   That hurt.  :(
<CardinalFang> And crash-reporter has no stack trace.  Excellent.
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but while the hardware was slow 15 years ago on my 75 MHz P1 with like 64M of RAM (if it was even that much), i never had i/o speed, or out of memory problems. and now i consistently have my 4 core system with 2GB RAM, and a SATA disk, having arbitrary I/O problems when i am not even doing anything.
<ralsina> dobey: that's expected. One component will always be the slowest one, and you will have to wait on it :-)
<dobey> in fact, i'm probably actually trying to do the same amount of work i was doing back then, but through the wonders of advanced technology, am required to consume 100x as many resources to do it :P
<ralsina> dobey: BTW: you should add another 2GB there ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, it would have 4GB, but the other 2GB stick is bad, so I have to figureo out how to RMA it :(
<ralsina> dobey: that's mostly recall BIAS. I used to be happy with my eee... and now I have actually used an i3  I can't even look at it
<ralsina> why did I type that in uppercase? No idea.
<dobey> i'm pretty sure that Netscape 3.04 Gold couldn't even use 675MB of memory, even if it wanted to
<dobey> and with firefox, i'm lucky if i can keep it under that now :(
<ralsina> dobey: and it couldn't do CSS, or much of anything you do on any page nowadays :)
<ralsina> twitter is almost like running a IRC client on javascript.
<ralsina> just as an example
<dobey> you assume i *want* css/javascript insanity
<dobey> and java embedding worked just fine, and there were irc clients written in java back then
<ralsina> dobey: I assumed you wanted to use websites, because of the mentin of firefox ;-)
<dobey> :)
<dobey> no, i'd rather not use web sites
<ralsina> then don't use firefox, and it uses 0MB
<dobey> i am just forced to thanks to the wonderful 'advances' in technology
<dobey> haha
<dobey> well, yes
<dobey> i'll remember that when you try to fire me :)
<dobey> "but my manager said it was ok if i didn't use the web!"
<ralsina> dobey: as long as the work gets done, I don't actually *care* ;-)
<dobey> yes, well, i haven't written a gtk+ client for launchpad yet. so sadly, i have to use the web
<ralsina> dobey: launchpad should work with elinks
<dobey> ralsina: this one time, i wrote a browser...
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> "the web" is certainly more apropos now
<dobey> just waiting for the spider queen to show up and paralyze and coccoon me for a later feeding
<CardinalFang> thisfred, of you're eq/ne d-c branch, if you add a [deeper [structure in] the test], I'd be happy with it.
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: is there any way to debug bug reports such as bug #692653 ?
<ubot4`> nessita: Bug 692653 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/692653 is private
<nessita> ufa
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> nessita: no, unless you have a debug build of it
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so a list in a list? I already have dictionaries in a list
<thisfred> or a nested mergeable list?
<thisfred> and now you're gonna say both of course :)
<dobey> nessita: uhm. i'm pretty sure ubuntu-sso-client doesn't have a panel applet
<nessita> dobey: right. And does this traceback look familiar to you? bug #694002
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 694002 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 1) (heat: 507)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694002
<dobey> nessita: no, but the problem is obvious. is ubuntu-sso-client using gobject introspection for Gtk?
<nessita> dobey: not directly, but maybe a lower layer?
<ralsina> why is gtk importing something that is not installed? (or if it's installed, why is it failing?)
<nessita> exactly
<ralsina> dependency error?
<dobey> it's not installed
<nessita> dobey: but from the trace doesn't look like ussoc is importing that, but some other lower layer
<dobey> at least gir1.2-glib-2.0 isn't i guess
<CardinalFang> thisfred, ah, I missed test_eq2 being different.  Nevermind.  I like.
<nessita> ussoc has no gir listed as dep, and as far as I know ussoc doesn't depend on any gir
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I suppose a list of MergableLists will work too.
<ralsina> precisely. who owns gi/__init__.py ?
<ralsina> my dpkg-fu is weak
<dobey> python-gobject
<ralsina> so, I'd say python-gobject should require gir
<ralsina> Since it imports it unconditionally in this case
<dobey> well it doesn't import it unconditionally exactly
<dobey> something would have to import gi
<ralsina> It should be traceable if it were reproduceable
<ralsina> A quick check makes me believe gio is guilty
<ralsina> See https://pastebin.canonical.com/41589/
<nessita> ralsina: mterry is telling me that python-gobject does have gir-glib on its Depends
<nessita> so something is off
<ralsina> maybe a broken update of that system?
<ralsina> I had to do a bunch of apt-get -f installs a few days ago
<nessita> right
<nessita> sounds like it
<nessita> thanks guys!
<dobey> back to releasing things
<nessita> dobey: would you please let me know when u1client is released?
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  https://code.launchpad.net/~jderose/desktopcouch/version-in-package/+merge/44849
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes, I'm not sure what to do with that. We do need the version in the setup.py I think, so we may have to have the build do some magic copying of the version string to the __version__ variable. I'm not sure I completely agree that it's common or best practice, but it couldn't hurt to have it
<thisfred> Usually I would expect to have different versions of anything built on top of a library for different versions of that library
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I can't think of a place where it's totally necessary to have a version in the code, except perhaps in logging.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I think he wants to do things differently based on the version of desktopcouch, i.e. support multiple versions of dc from the same version of his software. I think that way madness lies, but he should be welcome to try ;)
<thisfred> It's just that we don't want to give up the version in setup.py
<dobey> CardinalFang: User-Agent
<dobey> but alas i don't think just moving the definition of what the version is, outside of the setup.py, is the right way to achieve that
<dobey> anyway, i need to take a break
<nessita> ralsina: 2 branches for review, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/replication-to-the-backend/+merge/45439 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/start-dc-on-backend/+merge/45441
<nessita> the latter depends on the former
<nessita> thisfred: would you be able to review the first one?
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing, I'm on it
<nessita> thisfred: I'm doing a last minute push with 2 forgotten files :-D
 * nessita always forget to bzr add
<nessita> thisfred: last revno should be 45
<thisfred> kk
<ralsina> nessita: looking at it
<ralsina> nessita: trade you for alecu's https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/restrain-out-of-space-dialog/+merge/45317
<nessita> yes, on it already
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: same bug, targeted to stable-1-4, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/restrain-out-of-space-dialog-1-4/+merge/45446
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<nessita> ralsina: I will superseed the proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/start-dc-on-backend/+merge/45441 since despite having the correct prerequisite branch, the replication_client.py is marked as new and that's not correct, it was added on its prerequisite branch
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<alecu> nessita, is that bzr or lp fault?
<nessita> mine, I think
<ralsina> let me guess, that was the file you forgot to add?
<nessita> alecu: I had this huge branch that I split in two, and when doing the split seems like something got messy with the new files
<nessita> ralsina: now is fixed, new merge proposal located at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/start-dc-on-backend/+merge/45448
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> alecu: when executing ./test-flood.py I got no dialog at all
<nessita> shall I install u1-client-gnome?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps
<alecu> nessita, I'm sure gsd-plugin must be in there
 * nessita installs
<nessita> alecu: u1clientgnome installed and no flooding notification for me, not even one
<ralsina> nessita: I like the last suggested triaging method... a lot, really.
<alecu> nessita, did you turn off syncdaemon?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<alecu> (the system one)
<nessita> 146:nessita   1870  0.0  0.1 402812 15068 ?        Ssl  08:39   0:11 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, try restarting it. It might not have found out about the gsd-plugin that u1-client-gnome installs.
<nessita> ralsina: the one where each team member does triage one each day?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<alecu> nessita, killall gnome-settings-daemon; sleep 3; gnome-settings-daemon
<nessita> alecu: shall  just kill it?
<alecu> yup
<alecu> nessita,  you can log out and back in if you want :-)
<nessita> alecu: nopes, that makes me hit a bug in nautilus where it eats my system up
<alecu> nessita, what????
<alecu> nessita, logging out?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, logging in having u1-client-gnome installed
<ralsina> nessita: is it normal that d-feet tells me replications_info returns nothing?
 * ralsina probably has no replications, but anyway wants to be sure
<nessita> the u1 plugin for nautlus crashes and restarts so quickly and unmeasurably that it kills the system
<nessita> alecu: I got notifications now!
 * nessita continues the test
<nessita> alecu: (gnome-settings-daemon:11763): Gtk-WARNING **: The GTK_DIALOG_NO_SEPARATOR flag cannot be used for GtkMessageDialog
<karni> beuno: What if the app is durnig some files content sync, and user hits Menu->'Stop sync' -- should it kill the sync? perhaps I should rename it to "Quit" and just let the SyncDaemon finish what it's up to, and know that it should shutdown immediately after that.
<karni> aquarius: ↑
<beuno> well
<karni> beuno: aquarius: There are many design decisions that I don't feel comfortable to decide on myself.
<beuno> sure
<beuno> so
<beuno> I would change it to quit, yes
<beuno> and making the default behavior to finish the sync
<aquarius> what happens if you abort a sync midway through?
<karni> finish - interrupt or continue until it's done?
<aquarius> does the amount of syncing you've already done take effect, or was all that work wasted?
<karni> aquarius: right, the thing is that when we sync files from a volume
<karni> aquarius: the generation number is saved
<beuno> aquarius, resumable uploads are targeted for end of this cycle
<beuno> you can resume downloads already
<beuno> so I guess for downloads, maybe quit immediately
<karni> aquarius: so that next time the rest of the files not being synced this time
<nessita> alecu: I have another question, when you return
<karni> will be missed during any of the next sync's
<beuno> for uploads, continue uploading, but leave a notification in the top bar?
<alecu> nessita, tell me
<karni> beuno: sounds good. what about downloads? i.e. 50 files haven't finished downloading, and user hits Quit
<alecu> nessita, what about the Gtk-WARNING ? do you think our code spits that out?
<alecu> nessita, it might be any of the many plugins that gsd loads
<karni> aha, quit immediately
<alecu> nessita, but I'll check it out.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<nessita> alecu: so, the first message got lost and then the second live was shown once and never again. By first message I mean:
<nessita> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11763): DEBUG: notification: Out of space - Your Ubuntu One storage is full. Follow the link below to upgrade your subscription.
<beuno> karni, I think that's where we would have an option to run in the background
<beuno> maybe not by default for now
<karni> beuno: I see
<karni> aquarius: correction: currently I clear unfinished downloads. instead, I can resume :)
<aquarius> karni, beuno, that's what I'm thinking: complete the current upload (and only the current upload) because uploads aren't resumable, but immediately terminate downloads.
<karni> next time the user opens the app
<nessita> alecu: and the second is: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11763): DEBUG: notification: Out of space - There is no available space on the folder: "~/A shared folder" shared by Some Body
<beuno> we're going to need to be able to do background for keeping pictures in sync, for example
<aquarius> if I tell an app to quit and it doesn't quit then i will (a) force-interrupt it, (b) uninstall it. :)
<beuno> aquarius, agreed
<karni> aquarius++
<beuno> we will need an always-on option once we allow people to keep folders in sync
<nessita> alecu: is it too hard to not to show the next message until the first one is closed?
<karni> beuno: I can't agree. Let me collect my words.
<karni> beuno: aquarius: first of all, we shouldn't run in the background all the time. it's a mobile environment, and TBH U1 might not be so important for everyone (i.e. periodic sync is sufficient)
<beuno> agreed
<karni> beuno: aquarius: also, that' what I was wondering about the pictures sync
<alecu> nessita, for this branch? yes, it's hard.
<karni> beuno: we don't need to run continously *anything* to do that
<alecu> nessita, the fact is that there can be any number of messages...
<alecu> nessita, (different shares from different people)
<karni> beuno: I'm not sure what was Chads solution, but we could use, for instance, the MEDIA_SCANNER_FINISHED broadcast
<alecu> nessita, so we would need a list of pending messages...
<karni> beuno: aquarius ↑: that way, we can still track the pictures being taken, and not run at all! :)
<alecu> nessita, or we should change the design of the dialog
<nessita> alecu: ok then, I don't think a user runs out of quota at the same moment a shares runs out of quota
<beuno> karni, so we would hook to that event, and trigger an uplaod after each picture is taken?
<nessita> alecu: is ok how it is :-)
<nessita> alecu: with ZG events, this will be very different
<alecu> nessita, yes, it's possible, but hopefully it's unlikely to happen at the same time.
<karni> beuno: aquarius: the policy is that the service should shutdown itself as soon as it's done with the work (unless it's a music player or something close to that)
<karni> beuno: exactly
<alecu> nessita, I keep repeating that ZG is not a silver bullet
<beuno> karni, I like
<karni> beuno: however, we could keep the connection for a period of time, say, 3 minutes, since a user might take few pictures
<aquarius> I agree with that, and don't agree that we should run in the background all the time :)
<karni> beuno: but we wouldn't want to recoonect
<beuno> cool
<beuno> all on the same page
<alecu> nessita, zg will be fine for some kind of events, but probably not for this.
<karni> CardinalFang: ↑ please review few previous sentences of mine, aquarius and beuno (I'd soo love to see your piece of code!)
<nessita> alecu: but... ZG will store 'user ran out of quota' as one event, and 'share X ran out of quota', right?
<beuno> karni, aquarius, we may want a background process at some point, because if people mark folders to be synced, then we need to be able to talk to the server, etc
<karni> CardinalFang: PS I'll commit today. I've got a huge bzr diff, wouldn't want to waste your time on integrating with previous revision
<karni> beuno: aquarius: so I guess periodic sync is not enough? well, we can give that choice to the user.
<nessita> alecu: and then if there are 1000 events of kind A (user ran out of quota) a single message will be shown?
<beuno> karni, maybe it is, we'll see
<karni> beuno: aquarius: either periodic sync, or persistent connection. beware -- we'll have to ping the server to keep the connection alive!
<beuno> for now, we're all on the same page
 * karni nods
 * karni hopes he didn't ruin CardinalFang's recent work on the Picture sync :/
<beuno> of course not
<beuno> CardinalFang is unruinable
<alecu> nessita, riiiiiight. But we want those notifications to be shown asap, not when the zg query finishes running. Also the 1000 events will show up on the gnome-activity-journal...
<karni> beuno: :)
<alecu> nessita, those kind of events should be aggregated on syncdaemon itself, so only one "run out of quota" event is sent.
<nessita> alecu: I'm not convinced of that... but you may be right. Please let's talk about this next week.
<alecu> nessita, absolutely. We should discuss this with eric, and a lot more :-)
<thisfred> +1
<CardinalFang> "we'll have to ping the server to keep the connection alive"  -- we can never expect to keep it alive.  Losing connection every 5 minutes should be completely normal.
<nessita> alecu: yeah. I'm +1 your branches
<karni> CardinalFang: right, but if we loose connection (which will happen on every Mobile<->WIFI change), in the 'persistent' variant, we'll have to reconnect, and sync
<karni> CardinalFang: but you're definitely right.
<karni> authenticate, for example, is really heavy on GC (which can be seen in the logcat)
<karni> I'm not sure how much data is actually sent during auth. Probably just a signed request.
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<CardinalFang> karni, new network connection shouldn't be the sole trigger for connect and sync.  Add time, and maybe whether we know there's something in our outbound queue.
<nessita> alecu: regarding the warning: gsd-ubuntuone.c:108:							      GTK_DIALOG_NO_SEPARATOR,
<CardinalFang> I'm only saying obvious things, I think.
<nessita> alecu: the GTK-WARNING is ours, apparently
<nessita> alecu: can you plesae fix that before approving?
<CardinalFang> karni, in any case, in my tests, I haven't seen that broadcast go across, MEDIA_SCANNER_FINISHED.
<karni> CardinalFang: Say, a user want's to run U1 persistenly. He expects stuff to be in sync, all the time. Would you suggest scheduled sync anyway? What if files have changed when we lost connection (i.e. we were in the underground)?
<alecu> nessita, you are right, but I don't like fixing that if it's just a gtk warning.
<nessita> alecu: why not?
<alecu> nessita, gtk is safely ignoring it
<alecu> nessita, I can fix it on trunk, but I don't like fixing it on stable
<nessita> alecu: agreed
<CardinalFang> karni, I suspect it's not a big problem.  If they're in a place where the network is in flux or beneath the earth, they probably aren't also needing data synch'd very soon.  In my office, yes.  On a train and 45 minutes from accessing it from a computer, no.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm not fully sure, but it's possible the MediaScanner doesn't kick in immediately after picture was taken. Anyhow, you know the docs ( http://goo.gl/SiJKa ). I would expect to get that broadcast sooner or later, but you are definitely more experienced. I may be wrong.
<karni> CardinalFang: true :)
<alecu> nessita, "This option has been deprecated in GTK+ 2.22. It will be removed in GTK+ 3" http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.21/GtkDialog.html
<nessita> alecu: right... so we should fix it in trunk, since that goes to natty
<karni> CardinalFang: Ok. So I think we could track time when was the last sync, and in case we have already few dropped connections, and give time elapsed, we invoke sync. That's a bit better?
<karni> CardinalFang: And yes, I'll have to implement those queues. Not there yet.
<CardinalFang> karni, yes, that sounds good to me.  Maybe wait another moment.  If we're activating because the network is on, then it's because the user requested something to happen with the network, and we shouldn't try to eat all their bandwidth when they're trying to (e.g.) view maps.
<karni> CardinalFang: Incredible how much more factors we'll have to consider in mobile environment, isn't it.
<CardinalFang> Though, the program isn't activating because of network newly connected, are we?  The desktop does.
<karni> CardinalFang: If the connection comes up, we would receive a broadcast. However if it changes WIFI->Mobile (or the oter way), we'll receive the same broadcast.
<karni> CardinalFang: No, we're not there yet. That's strongly connected to 'Connection settings' which I'm supposed to aim, too.
<karni> CardinalFang: It either says 'Working off-line' or just uses the current connection (That's where we're at ATM)
<CardinalFang> karni, ah, then, yes, probably it would be polite to the user not to jump in and steal all the bandwidth they're trying to use.
<CardinalFang> karni, ah, then, yes, probably it would be polite to the user if the program were to avoid stealing all the bandwidth they're trying to use.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm not sure if we can track what's the current bandwith taken without another PERMISSION, but once the queues are implemented, we can have a designated time interval before we start doing stuff.
<karni> CardinalFang: sure
<karni> CardinalFang: plus, there's also planned upload/download limit, but that'll be a bit tricky I think ^ ^ (we'll see! I'll do my best)
<karni> CardinalFang: speed limit, that is
<CardinalFang> karni, in any case, the media catcher is simple, and can run as a sub-service of the sync service, when it's connected and killed when it's disconnected.  It's mostly stateless.
<CardinalFang> karni, that is probably upside-down from what you were thinking.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see. Tell me - if we had a periodic sync (the service doesn't run continuously all the time), would your solution still work? i.e. can it invoke the service if it's it's sub-component?
<CardinalFang> karni, well, if there's a broadcast intent that could wake up either the sync service or this media catcher service, that would be nice to use to try to upload immediately.  I see reference to one, but i haven't seen it in action yet.
<CardinalFang> karni, if the periodic sync schedule is good enough for the user, in expecting things to arrive, then it will work.
<karni> CardinalFang: I shall investigate once i'm done with what i'm on right now :)
<karni> uhm
 * nessita eods
<ralsina> I'm leaving for today. Have a pleasant evening everyone!
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: aquarius: About picture auto-sync: Not to mention the easiest way would be to add a 'New..' option to the Menu, with choice of: Picture/Video/Audio -- 1. user still would have the picture in the gallery 2. we know we should sync the picture 3. this makes everything simple, and the only difference is that the picture is stored under /u1 folder instead of /DCIM/100Media (or similar)
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: aquarius: if the user doesn't want to sync, he just makes the picture with Camera app. if he want's to sync-it-up, he uses U1F->New->Picture-> same Camera app
<beuno> karni, sounds like a lot of work for the user
<karni> beuno: You think.. ? I know Dropbox is nothing to compare perhaps, but they have it the same way (the Menu->New.. item)
<karni> beuno: It narrows the application Settings, too.
<beuno> I mean, you have to remember to take pictures with our app
<karni> beuno: however.. you might be right
<beuno> you ahve to open it, etc
<karni> beuno: yeah..
<CardinalFang> Lete's not mimic Dropbox.
<CardinalFang> Let's not mimic Dropbox.
<karni> CardinalFang: That's not my intention :) However I do think the New.. item is a good idea. New note, new [other type of media]
<karni> Maybe it's not Tomboy, but .txt is still fancy! ;)
<beuno> karni, it requires that the user open our application
<beuno> which makes it feel less magical
<karni> beuno: ^ ^
<CardinalFang> It's Iphoney.
<beuno> I would try to be smart about it, make sure we don't sync down the files we uploaded from the gallery
<karni> CardinalFang: What's Iphoney? The 'New..' item?
<CardinalFang> yes.  Opening this app because of the destination of the data.
<karni> beuno: that's doable. however, if somebody removes red-eyes on the desktop, it gets tricier, as we have to sync-down the file (and then we have two, but different, copies)
<karni> CardinalFang: ah
<beuno> karni, well, we keep track of file ids, not file names
<karni> beuno: I have just a little feeling I was too conservative with time estimation haha. We'll definitely try to be smart.
<karni> beuno: I know, I'm not saying anything about the names. It's just that if a user removes red-eye on the desktop
<beuno> more brainz is good!
<karni> (and we, at the same time, open the file not from U1, but from MediaProvider)
<CardinalFang> I think Shotwell would store another file, FWIW.  It doesn't change the originals, I'm sure.
<CardinalFang> It may store delta operations instead.  Not sure.
<karni> beuno: then we should download the file if the user clicks it, instead of opening it - you get the point
<beuno> right
<karni> CardinalFang: that's not the point. if we use gimp, what then?
<karni> CardinalFang: we *change* the file, and then copy A from MediaProvder != copy B on U1
<karni> thus, instead of opening from MEdiaProvider, we download the file (if it's meta has been synced, and hash was different)
<karni> CardinalFang: As a side note, this is much more then Dropbox :)
<karni> Db app, I mean.
<CardinalFang> Dang, I have to finish some packaging or my manager will be annoyed.  Let's talk tomorrow, karni.
<karni> CardinalFang: Oh sorry. Sure, l8r!
<karni> CardinalFang: Right. Probably the assumption that the default Camera app invokes MediaScanner instead of writing directly to MediaProvider was an epic fail. MediaScanner is invoked, among other, when the SD card is mounted.
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: aquarius: I'm therefore quite sure (I have tested that) the Camera app doesn't broadcast previously mentioned intent about the new picture (at least on Android version < 2.2). Thus, if we want to be that smart and auto-sync users media content, it eventually looks like we will *have* to run a persistent service, just like on the desktop (but not necessarily persistent connection - that can be decided by the user)
<beuno> karni, we'll figure that part out, don't worry
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: aquarius: actually there's last idea, which may catch on. If use use Alarms (you all are probably aware what's that, sth like cron) for scheduled sync operation, we can select all media from content provider, that has not been there before during previous sync :) (using DATE_MODIFIED / DATE_ADDED media columns)
<karni> beuno: how about that! :)
<karni> this actually makes real sense. we could schedule more frequent alarms purely for the 'user media' sync. say, 5 minutes. if there's something new, sync-up!
<karni> say I'm a camera-addict. I set U1 sync for every 3 hours, and media sync for every 15 minutes :) [the latter is really lightweight if there's no new media!]
<karni> CardinalFang: When you have time, please read the last few lines (it can be tomorrow!)
#ubuntuone 2011-01-07
<karni> night all!
<battlehands> is anyone here?
<battlehands> I need help setting up ubuntu
<jamesh> for Ubuntu itself, you might be better off asking in #ubuntu
<battlehands> err
<battlehands> I meant ubuntu one
<battlehands> but Im going through the FAQ atm
<battlehands> I need some help understanding ubuntu one... is anyone available?
<karni> battlehands: what do you need :)?
<battlehands> well... I dont understand how the file syncing works...
<karni> battlehands: general idea is that, if you have few computers set up with ubuntu one
<karni> battlehands: the moment you change a file on one computer, U1 sends it to the cloud, and the other computers will download that file
<karni> battlehands: it's called synchronization. ubuntu one keeps your files in sync.
<karni> the same goes for contacts sync, notes sync (Tomboy)
<battlehands> yeah, thats exactly how I understood it.
<battlehands> would you be willing to help me set that up?]
<karni> there's also stuff related to buying and streaming music.
<karni> battlehands: you just click your name in the upper right corner, click Ubuntu One
<battlehands> done
<karni> battlehands: and from there, it's a piece of cake. (if you're using 10.10 I assume)
<karni> battlehands: you have a 'Ubuntu One' folder in your home directory?
<battlehands> Yes, I do.
<battlehands> and I am using 10.10
<karni> battlehands: then you're done :)
<battlehands> ok
<karni> battlehands: once you place files in Ubuntu One, or right click any folder in home and select 'Sync with ubuntu one'
<karni> battlehands: they will start appearing on one.ubuntu.com/files
<battlehands> I am unable to sync my home folder, correcT?
<karni> battlehands: you can't, but you can select few folders to sync, for example.
<battlehands> ok
<battlehands> ok
<karni> battlehands: or select a folder with some configuration files, and point your programs there
<battlehands> so heres my question
<karni> (that'd give you the feeling of syncing software settings)
<karni> I think stipple also does that
<battlehands> if I sync "Documents" folder on my laptop, and save a file in that folder, will a "Documents" folder be created on my desktop?
<karni> battlehands: you probably already have a Documents folder on your desktop.
<battlehands> correct
<battlehands> so how does the sync work in that situation?
<karni> battlehands: however, if you select a new folder and check 'synchronice with ubuntu one' , then it will create the folder
<karni> hmm
<battlehands> so... "Documents" folder on laptop = "Documents" folder on desktop?
<karni> battlehands: i'm not sure.. probably your Documents folder on the PC will start to synchronize ^ ^
<battlehands> as long as they are both synced?
<karni> yes
<karni> battlehands: easiest way would be to
<battlehands> that is excellent
<karni> check 'synchronize with ubuntu one' on your laptop
<karni> put a new file there
<battlehands> create some file
<battlehands> uyeah
<karni> and check if it will .. yea
<battlehands> see if it shows on the desktop
<battlehands> ok
<karni> :)
<battlehands> let me do that real fast
<karni> sure
<karni> i'm here. i'm attending unbelivably boring lecture :/
<battlehands> ha
<battlehands> what subject?
<karni> computer graphics (sounds quite general. and indeed it is)
<karni> battlehands: and imagine I have such a subject on 'networking and systems programming' specialisation
<battlehands> lower level course?
<karni> that is, my major.
<karni> engineering studies
<battlehands> nice
<battlehands> im studying engineering also
<battlehands> electrical
<karni> that's unbelivably stupid. I shouldn't be learning that stuff, it's totally unrelated. And boring :/
<karni> battlehands: nice :)
<battlehands> lol
<karni> i'm 3rd year, but i'm a lil bit older (changed universities)
<karni> ok, back to Ubuntu One or we jump on priv
<battlehands> yeah
<battlehands> im running the test right now
<karni> sure
<battlehands> ok, so check this out
<battlehands> On my laptop I created a folder within my Home folder called "thisisatest".  I then created a folder with the same name on my desktop computer.
<battlehands> I then synced the folder on my laptop to U1.
<karni> no no no, sorry
<karni> that's not the way you work with *new* folders
<battlehands> ok
<karni> you can remove it from your desktop. if you select
<karni> 'sync on u1' on your laptop, it will appear itself on your desktop :)
<battlehands> ohhh
<battlehands> wow
<battlehands> Im so new to this stuff
<karni> battlehands: I had doubts about Documents folder because I know
<karni> battlehands: it's there by default :)
<battlehands> Ive been using Ubuntu for about 3 weeks
<karni> battlehands: sorry, my bad. I might have not been clear about that. just select 'sync on u1' on that folder on the laptop
<karni> battlehands: :)
<karni> battlehands: you're at good place to ask.
<battlehands> yeah, but it works that way with the Documents folder
<karni> battlehands: did a file appear on your laptop :)?
<battlehands> so it must be that if there is a folder on another machine with U1 loaded, then the folder will either be merged or replaced
<karni> in the ~/Documents ?
<karni> battlehands: i think something of a 'merged' style
<battlehands> ok
<battlehands> Am I required to have a U1 folder in my home folder?
<battlehands> or can I just sync the current folders that I have.
<karni> duanedesign: interesting question. what happens if we select to sync a folder on one PC, and there's already the same named folder on another machine? it's a merge? how does this work
<karni> battlehands: the moment you set up Ubuntu One, you'll get that folder by default
<battlehands> correct
<battlehands> am I required to keep it?
<karni> battlehands: if you remove the folder, currently, it will remove all the contents of ~/Ubuntu One folders on your computers
<karni> battlehands: so, unless you're not using the folder itself, you could try removing it. but i'm not 100% sure if it's a good idea.
<battlehands> ok, so I can just leave it there but empty
<karni> it's, in general, the 'main' place for U1
<karni> yea :)
<battlehands> I prefer to just sync the folders I have
<karni> I understand
<battlehands> wow
<battlehands> U1 is an incredibly useful feature of Ubuntu
<karni> duanedesign: one more question. if a user prefers to sync custom folders only, is it safe to remove the ~/Ubuntu One folder ?
<karni> battlehands: indeed :) I'm happy you like it
<karni> battlehands: it's constantly being worked on by the developers
<battlehands> who is duanedesign ?
<karni> battlehands: he's one of the brainz we have here. together with rye, they are able to answer virtually any question.
<karni> but he's not around right now.
<battlehands> were you leaving him a message?
<karni> yes, I left him a message. He'll reply later. Once I know, I'll be able to answer similar questions next time :)
<battlehands> I would like to help out if possible... though I don't know much yet.
<battlehands> karni, do I have to apply for such a position?
<karni> battlehands: what do you mean exactly? what kind of position?
<battlehands> karni, helping out with answering questions in this channel.
<karni> if you want to help out people, there's nothing necessary apart from knowing your ways around and knowing how Ubuntu One works. ok, so
<karni> battlehands: torough lecture of wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne is a good idea :) it'll give you
<karni> much info how U1 works (if you enter wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOn with an error ;) you'll get to some pages that are not linked from the wiki, but contain interesting info, too)
<karni> hang around on the channel whenever you have time and feel like, and also observe other people. like mentioned, you can learn much from duanedesign and rye :) really much.
<battlehands> cool, I will definitely do that
<battlehands> thanks so much for the help, karni
<karni> battlehands: one of useful links is the link from this channel topic
<karni> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<karni> knowing that stuff can help answering many questions
<karni> battlehands: you are most welcome :)
<karni> battlehands: you're always welcome here
<karni> battlehands: especially during that dang lecture xD
<karni> we can talk and kill time hahah
<battlehands> haha
<battlehands> ok, I will catch you later
<karni> l8r mate!
<battlehands> Im off to read and play around
<battlehands> l8s!
<karni> :)
<battlehands> karni, still there?
<karni> battlehands: for a sec, yes
<karni> battlehands: sup mate :)?
<battlehands> karni, I tested the "merge" idea with the "documents" folder.
<karni> aha :)
<battlehands> a PDF filed worked like a charm, but an odt file didnt...
<battlehands> I dont know all the details yet, but I will let you know what I find out.
<karni> maybe it's still working? type in the terminal: u1sdtool --status
<karni> great, thanks :)
<karni> u1sdtool gives you some info what's behind the scenes
<karni> or: u1sdtool --waiting-content
<battlehands> yeah, its still in progress
<battlehands> so it works perfectly!!!
<karni> battlehands: probably that's it :)
<karni> battlehands: more interestingly -- what happens, if you decide to sync such a folder (existing on 2 computers), and there's a file named the same, but different content.
<battlehands> :)
<battlehands> indeed
<karni> battlehands: i'll be back a bit later
 * karni is away for some time
<battlehands> later
<battlehands> karni, I know you are away, but I was thinking about what you said.
<battlehands> If there were two files with the same name but different content, then you would be forced to rename one of them before putting it into a shared folder...
<alecu> hello all
<facundobatista> Hola alecu
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> stand up in 2' crowd
<alecu> ^ ralsina, mandel, dobey, CardinalFang, vds, thisfred
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> still one minute left! :-P
<mandel> bah, same thing, we can q already :)
<mandel> is like going to the toilet, you do not want to wait til the last second in case the q is too long
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> mandel: you always have a toilet story to tell, right? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, CardinalFang, thisfred?
<thisfred> me
<mandel> nessita: most of the time I do… the times I dont, I'm in the toilet
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> 2 more to go!!! ralsina, dobey? :-)
<nessita> one more and the bets are closing!
<dobey> although, my status sucks
 * nessita misses the boss, but let's start anyways
<nessita> vds: go!
<vds> DONE: continuing on developers RESP APIs
<vds> reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/move_testing_to_platform/+merge/45501
<vds> TODO: I forgot to add bugs for the REST APIs work so I'm going to do it this afternoon
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Reyes Magos (yesterday)!Fixed bug 699749, bug 699743, bug 699757, bug 699766, bug 699818. Talked with a community member that is happy to package desktopcouch for windows.
<mandel> TODO: Implement PortAdvertiser for Windows. Improve CouchDb batch to be used to start couchdb on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 699749 in desktopcouch "Platform specific tests are not ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699749
<dobey> i might as well just skip
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 699743 in desktopcouch "Testing infrastructure should be move to the platform module when it depends on the running system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699743
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 699757 in desktopcouch "Batch to run the tests on windows is missing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699757
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 699766 in desktopcouch "Import error when running tests on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699766
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 699818 in desktopcouch "There is no implementation of the base directories utilities on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699818
 * mandel looks at nessita
<nessita> DONE: bug #696782 (I still need reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/start-dc-on-backend/+merge/45448 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/replication-to-the-backend/+merge/45439), bug triaging
<nessita> TODO: bug #692772
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696782 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Start DC service in backend to make that op asynch (affects: 1) (heat: 1089)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696782
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692772 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Visual improvements (affects: 1) (heat: 255)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692772
<alecu> DONE: endlessly discussed bug #650671 regarding "out of space" dialog. A vm to run natty (cause it crashes the lappy). started with twin bugs: #692730 & #693545
<alecu> TODO: finish branch for twin bugs, get "out of space" branch merged. shop for underwear.
<alecu> BLOCKED: yes, a lot. thank you for asking.
 * alecu says "it's thisfred turn now"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 12) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<thisfred> DONE: worked on upgrading server code to new desktopcouch TODO: finish that, transfer bindwood knowledge to jamesh BLOCKED no
<thisfred> CardinalFang: á vous!
<CardinalFang> Merci. DONE: some planning of API implementations (mostly playlist).  Desktopcouch nearly released.  Files discussion on android.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish testing removal of a depencency for python-couchdb.  Release.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<nessita> dobey: go!
<CardinalFang> doe
<dobey> λ DONE: not much
<dobey> λ TODO: jury duty paperwork, bug pitti about backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> dobey: can you please include in your TODO list a release for u1client?
<dobey> yes, it is
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> any comments?
<dobey> but have to deal with that pesky g-s-d issue
<nessita> dobey: I think the gsd issue for natty can wait after this release. I need u1client released so I can package u1cp, which is high priority
<dobey> and does nobody understand what the SRU requirements are?
<nessita> ideally I would like to have u1cp released before traveling
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean?
<dobey> stable releases have freezes imposed on them. adding a brand new gconf key is a new feature. (and also, should break string freeze, but the patch is using gconf wrong)
<nessita> dobey: I think that ralsina is the one to deal with the release manager team
<nessita> he will be able (or not) to defend the patch
<dobey> that needs to be done BEFORE we shove it in the tree
<nessita> dobey: anyways, since this gsd issue is very controversial, would you please release a natty package of u1client without the gsd fix? I think that task is orthogonal from the gsd issue
<mandel> if you guys dont mind, Im going for lunch
<dobey> i don't care who does it
<nessita> mandel: go ahead!
 * mandel -> lunch
<nessita> if there is no other issue other than gsd, eom!
<nessita> dobey: ok, we'll ping ralsina about that when he comes in
<CardinalFang> dobey, do you know much about the kind of court?
<dobey> CardinalFang: re: jury duty?
<CardinalFang> yes.
<dobey> CardinalFang: us district. i just got a summons last night, so gotta fill the form, and then i guess call next month to find out when exactly to go
<dobey> of course, i would prefer to just be disqualified from serving.
<CardinalFang> dobey, Ah.  Okay.  Good luck.  Federal can take a while.  :\
<dobey> yeah
<CardinalFang> dobey, if it's a drug case, ask, "what if they guy's my dealer?!"  That might help.
<nessita> thisfred: I'm short on reviews, would you like to review the 'second' part of the branch you reviewed yesterday? it adds UI support to the backend
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing
<dobey> somehow, i don't think having my house raided is a good solution to that problem
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/start-dc-on-backend/+merge/45448
<thisfred> dobey: just tell them you think all drugs should be legal. You'll be excused :)
<thisfred> not having to do jury duty neatly offsets not being able to vote as a non-citizen. I'll take taxation without representation.
<dobey> thisfred: move into DC. then you can get a double dose of taxation without representation :)
<thisfred> yeah, gotta love their license plates
<ralsina> good morning
<thisfred> nessita: after following the instructions, everything seems to install fine, but then it says in orange: There is no ubuntuone pairing record.
<nessita> thisfred: and you do have an ubuntuone pairing record?
<thisfred> nessita: I have no idea, but installing d-c should create one if it's not there right?
<thisfred> u1 desktopcouch that is
<thisfred> nessita: in futon I don't see one
<nessita> thisfred: supposedly, but I think that is broken... or it was. dobey, installing dc-u1 will create the pairing record now? or is still 'broken'?
<dobey> desktopcouch is still broken
<thisfred> nessita: ok, so then what else can I test, or is this enough?
<nessita> thisfred: is it enough, unless you want torun the pairing code by hand on a terminal and then re open control panel
<nessita> thisfred: the pairing code is located in the dc source tree, applications/plugins/ubuntuone
<thisfred> I can do that.
<dobey> well ubuntuone_pairing
<nessita> right
<thisfred> nessita: it's also installed in /usr/lib/desktopcouch, so I ran it from there, that works
<thisfred> nessita: I still don't agree that we need anything installed to replicate bookmarks or contacts
<thisfred> all dbs except those that are explicitly excluded should be replicated
<thisfred> people may have other apps that talk to contacts/bookmarks, that's the whole idea of desktopcouch
<dobey> haha
<dobey> i remember having this exact same argument before
<thisfred> well I didn't know this was the plan, but it's wrong. I mean I think it's great to have an option in the UI here to install bindwood and or evocouch, it's just that they have nothing to do with replication
<thisfred> I'm 99.7% sure aquarius will agree with me
<dobey> no no
<thisfred> no?
<dobey> i agree with you
<thisfred> Oh, I got that :)
<dobey> i'm just saying i had this same argument before, when making preferences
<dobey> because it was supposed to be the "Applications" tab
<nessita> thisfred: I have no formed opinion about this. But, if the user doesn't have the app that stored bookmarks or contacnts into DC, how the replication is going to happen?
<thisfred> desktopcouch service does the replication
<dobey> but i though "Services" was more apt, and putting "Evolution" or "Firefox" there seems wrong
<thisfred> not any of the apps
<aquarius> hang on, what will I agree with?
<thisfred> nessita: there isn't just one app that uses contacts or bookmarks, ideally anything that uses contacts or bookmarks should be able to use that db
<nessita> thisfred: but, what is DC gonna replicate? nothing! en empty DB
<thisfred> nessita: well if the db is never created it won't be replicated
<nessita> thisfred: right, but the user should have at least one of them ideally 'officially' supported by us
<nessita> thisfred: you're not answering my question :-). Which app will  add useful info to the bookmarks/contacts db?
<thisfred> nessita: strongly disagree. I mean I agree it would be nice if they did, but we DEFINITELY should not stop them from replicating if they don't
<nessita> thisfred: I think from the control panel, yes, we should. DC may wanna provide a frontend to do what you're asking
<thisfred> nessita: it's not important, it's the user's data and it should be on the desktop and replicated to the cloud. This is desktopcouch's promise
<nessita> thisfred: u1cp is not a frontend for desktopcouch
<thisfred> nessita: I'm not asking to do anything, I'm asking to NOT do something
<nessita> thisfred: I understood that
<thisfred> we should not be excluding anything except where the user tells us to
<nessita> thisfred: and we're not excluding anything unless the user tells us to
<thisfred> ok, then the UI is extremely confusing
<thisfred> It tells me it won't replicate stuff unless I install something. That is not the case
<thisfred> If I use funambol on my phone, the contacts will be replicated to my desktop
<thisfred> even if I don't use evolution
<nessita> thisfred: ok, we may change the phrasing. The goal is 'u1cp will not let you manage your replication unless you have proper dependencies (for u1) installed)'
<thisfred> which is neat, since JamesTait is building thunderbird integration
<dobey> eh
<thisfred> nessita: why?
<JamesTait> Hmmm? Someone uttered my name? :)
<thisfred> nessita: either it does not manage replication at all, or it should be able to do it for all dbs
<nessita> thisfred: by design, mostly
<thisfred> not just contacts and bookmarks
<thisfred> then the design is flawed :)
<dobey> thisfred: actually, notes too
<dobey> :)
<nessita> thisfred: I have no problem changing the UI (depending on the effort maybe not in this cycle), but I need that this decision is made in higher layers
<thisfred> Since we have nowhere else to do it (easily) I vote we show a list of all dbs except _users and management, and let users check/uncheck at will
<thisfred> nessita: I know, I'm not ranting at you :)
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, the only problem with that is that desktopcouch db names are sometimes evil, and it doesn't have pretty names or translations for them
<nessita> thisfred: what I do think is, I don't see the point of enabling bookmarks rep (think as a regular user) if the bookmarks will not be stored (by any program) into the bokkmarks db
<thisfred> But in that case I would remove all reference to replication, and just offer two buttons to install the apps
<thisfred> nessita: the point is you don't know that it won't
<dobey> so seeing some_random_db_i_have_no_idea_what_it_might_be in the ui would be offputting
<thisfred> dobey: no they're not
<nessita> thisfred: can you rephrase that please?
<thisfred> dobey: unless the user makes them so
<thisfred> dobey: bookmarks, notes, contacts, all very informative names
<dobey> thisfred: s/user/developer/
<thisfred> yeah
<dobey> *cough*gwibber*cough*
<thisfred> fair enough, but I don't know many horrible examples
<thisfred> gwibber_messages is clear enough
<thisfred> to me
<dobey> but it doesn't use dc any more
<dobey> thisfred: well, yes, but didsplaying that in a ui, sucks
<thisfred> nessita: so, when someone doesn't have bindwood, doesn't mean that they haven't written their own bookmarks app, or installed another 3d party one
<dobey> also, it's app-specific, which is sort of the anti-thesis of desktopcouch
<thisfred> and even if they haven't, the point of replication is also to prevent data lock in
<thisfred> they always have *all* their data that is in our cloud on *all* their machines, unless they exclude dbs
<thisfred> yeah, this really goes against the ideas behind it.
<thisfred> It sucks that I never get to go to UDSes
<nessita> thisfred: right. But in that case, the user will manage his DC databases from outside U1 (very likely). The most common case will be non technical users that see the word 'bookmark' and they expect that all the magic happen on its own. I think we can promise 'bookmarks replication' without enforcing that (at least) there is an app that actually writes the data to the DC db
<thisfred> because I would make them much more lively :P
<nessita> we can t*
<thisfred> nessita: so, take out all references to replication, and just offer to install bindwood/tomboy/evocouch from there
<thisfred> problem solved
<nessita> thisfred: well, and then, once those app are installed, would you offer to enable/disable a fixed set of replications?
<nessita> I think we need to offer that, for the fixed set of data that U1 advertised it supports
<thisfred> I would love UI to check/uncheck *all* of a user's dbs for replication, but that is entirely separate
<nessita> thisfred: yeah, that sounds like a UI for DC
<thisfred> There is NO fixed set of data that we support, we support any db the user cares to create
 * dobey wish the UI was moved to the apps
<dobey> [] Sync with Ubuntu One
<thisfred> yeah
<nessita> thisfred: do not think in DC, think only in U1,
<thisfred> except dc has no UI
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, still true
<dobey> dc does have ui
<thisfred> dobey: well not much :)
<nessita> thisfred: so, if someone creates a 'my own personal dc database that no one knows about', u1 web ui will no know nothing about it
<dobey> thisfred: yes, but it would be a trivial feat to add another tab to desktopcouch-pair to select which dbs to replicate, if one wanted
<nessita> thisfred: I count that database as non-U1, even if is replicated by *desktopcouch* to all the user machines
<nessita> not by u1
<thisfred> nessita: well web ui is just one client of U1, so that's immaterial, it will still replicate, and a user still should be able to disable/enable that replication
<dobey> 'bookmarks' is not non-u1
<thisfred> nessita: *any* db will be replicated to U!
<thisfred> U1
<thisfred> that is part of the service we offer
<nessita> thisfred: to dc, not to U1, as far as I know (I know very little :-D))
<dobey> all dbs not specifically excluded anywya
<thisfred> nessita: yes to U1
<dobey> nessita: to couchdb.one.ubuntu.com
<nessita> hum
<nessita> ok
<dobey> to "takes up your quota"
<dobey> which is u1 :)
<thisfred> nessita: the ideal is let people build their own web ui on top of that even
<nessita> I think is time to involve more managers on this one
<thisfred> +1 :)
<nessita> thisfred: right, I understand
<nessita> dobey: I see, I didn't know that
<nessita> thisfred: so, wanna start a thread on ubunet or chase aquarius or Chipaca?
<nessita> and/or
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> thisfred: my branch matches the design spec, I may change it later when the discussion reaches a solution
<thisfred> let's see if either of them respond here soon, if not I'll kick off discussion
<nessita> thisfred: in the mean time, I would like not to block my branch since that func is already in natty but working horrible since it blocks
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, I won't be withholding approval based on this ;)
<joshuahoover> nessita: sorry to side track you but question about udf selection...is that work done?
<nessita> thisfred: thanks
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes sir
<nessita> joshuahoover: let me check the blueprint
<nessita> (to see if is updated enough)
<nessita> joshuahoover: what was the burndown chart link again? :-D
<joshuahoover> nessita: is it in the naty package or do we need another release? (i would check in naty but having a hard time getting a naty vm to run with latest updates)
<joshuahoover> nessita: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/ubuntuone-team.html
<nessita> joshuahoover: is already on natty. What is not there yet is having U1CP opening from the menus, I'm blocked on a u1client release to do that
<nessita> joshuahoover: so, ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk in the terminal brings up all the magic
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, ok...good to know...hopefully i can help test yet today :)
<nessita> that would be awesome!
<tchernobog> hello, I'm having some problems with non-utf8 paths and sync with the storage daemon
<tchernobog> this should be related to bug #696901, I'm told
<ubot4`> tchernobog: Bug 696901 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/696901 is private
<nessita> tchernobog: hi there
<nessita> tchernobog: facundobatista is the one that replied to you
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<ralsina> dobey: could you reply to the comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/restrain-out-of-space-dialog/+merge/45317 ? Maybe I am missing something?
<tchernobog> facundobatista: hello
<tchernobog> I have tried looking for non-utf8 paths, but this does not seem to be the case
<dobey> ralsina: in a minute, sure
<tchernobog> the character it fails on, \xc3
<tchernobog> is the first multibyte char of "ö"
<tchernobog> but that folder did sync in the past
<ralsina> dobey, thanks!
<tchernobog> and I can see an old version of it in the web interface of u1
<facundobatista> tchernobog, hello!
<facundobatista> tchernobog, mmm... maybe we have a deeper issue, let me see
<facundobatista> tchernobog, is that a regular folder under Ubuntu One?
<tchernobog> yes
<facundobatista> tchernobog, I tried with a file and a directory, and got no errors
<facundobatista> tchernobog, I would need your debug logs for further investigation
<facundobatista> tchernobog, do you have them in debug or you want me to help you setting them?
<tchernobog> let me look if I can find the right commandline option
<tchernobog> facundobatista: too big for pastebin
<tchernobog> do you want me to keep it shorter? probably yes
<tchernobog> facundobatista: http://pastebin.com/Eb4Tf7ki
<facundobatista> tchernobog, damn, I do the same but it doesn't break
<facundobatista> tchernobog, it may be an issue with your metadata
<facundobatista> tchernobog, wait a minute
<duanedesign_> 'lo all
<facundobatista> tchernobog, what number you have in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/.version ?
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign_
<tchernobog> facundobatista: 6 (six)
 * duanedesign_ waves at facundobatista 
<facundobatista> tchernobog, could you please run this script? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551524/
<facundobatista> tchernobog, it will show your syncdaemon's metadata to stdout
<facundobatista> tchernobog, there we can see if something is wrong there
<thisfred> nessita: dobey: inflammatory mail sent
<tchernobog> facundobatista: http://pastebin.com/Enrwf9Dm
<nessita> thisfred: good! (?)
<dobey> thisfred: molatov cocktails all around!
<thisfred> dobey: shaken or stirred? :)
<dobey> shaken of course
<thisfred> dash of nitro?
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> ugh, come on ftp.ubuntu.com
<dobey> nessita: u1client 1.5.2 is now uploaded (but of course not yet built/published)
<nessita> dobey: awesome, thanks
<dobey> ralsina: replied to the merge, though not sure if you will like it. i still disapprove the branch and would like to propose an alternate branch to fix the bug, as soon as i get some lunch in me
<dobey> ok, must get some lunch now. bbiab
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> nessita, alecu: what were the problems with webkitgtk + twisted + dbus/glib?
<alecu> dobey, 100% cpu usage in some thread
<ralsina> dobey: I read your comment in the out-of-space-dialog branch
<alecu> dobey, #617041
<ralsina> dobey: basically I said anothr bug because changing that to a static variable doesn't fix the problem, it just changes it to "I get 3000 dialogs one after the other". From a user's point of view, it's less of a solution than the current branch.
<dobey> alecu: ok, probably because of gtk+. not seeing that with desktopcouch though
<ralsina> dobey: and coalescing the events is beyond the scope of the SRU we are trying to achieve
<ralsina> I would even be open to making alecu's branch's timeout not configurable to minimize the patch
<mandel> is done for me for the week, catch u on monday!
<dobey> ralsina: as I argued shortly with nessita this morning, I think adding a new gconf key is beyond what is acceptable for an SRU
<dobey> cheers mandel
<alecu> mandel, have a nice weekend!
<mandel> laters all :)
<ralsina> dobey: I don't quite get that from the guideline, but it's arguable, yes. OTOH, I can propose the SRU and remove the gconf key if it's not ok. It's easier than pushing it twice for SRU
<dobey> ralsina: well, new gconf key == new feature
<dobey> and stable is feature frozen.
<dobey> ralsina: what do you mean by "pushing twice for sru"?
<ralsina> first without the key and later on with it
<ralsina> I have not seen gconf key == feature before but hey, I'm the new guy ;-)
<dobey> i don't see why we would do it without and then with. i think it should just be without
<ralsina> dobey: because it's useful. But as I said, I am open to doing without. OTOH, I want to try and see if it is accepted.
<ralsina> dobey: useful because it gives a way to disable the dialog completely
<ralsina> dobey: not really because you can change the timeout
<dobey> i think the only way that the dialog should ever be completely disabled is "stop using the file sync service"
<ralsina> dobey: well, disagree with you there. I also think the dialog should be disabled if it's annoying the user.
<dobey> if it's annoying, then it's a bug. providing a feature to let the user say "don't show this ever again" isn't a fix. if there's any reason to disable the dialog completely, then the right fix is to not have the dialog at all, because it's the wrong solution to whatever the problem is, anyway. :)
<ralsina> dobey: right. But... SRU, small patch, etc ;-)
<dobey> right. disabling it completely for everyone is a smaller patch than this. i think even the changes to fix the bug and not be annoying, are also a smaller patch
<ralsina> disabling it completely is not a good idea. If you have that smaller patch, propose it.
<dobey> give me a minute and i will :)
<ralsina> I have some kid problems, will be back in an hour, I suppose
<dobey> ok
<dobey> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> dobey: pong
<dobey> Chipaca: is there a UX spec for the 'out of space' dialog anywhere? it was done last cycle while i was on rotation, so i'm not sure if there is or isn't
<Chipaca> dobey: it's mentioned in the file sync spec
<Chipaca> dobey: but I don't think there's a real ux spec for the dialog itself
<Chipaca> dobey: i could be wrong; i am unable to hold that whole spec in my mind
<dobey> ok
<dobey> do you remember or have readily available, the url for that spec?
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, give me a minute
<dobey> i'm wondering why we are popping up the out of space dialog, for shares that others have sent the user
<Chipaca> dobey: because if the other user is out of space, you can't add to it
<dobey> yes, but you can't buy them more space, either
<Chipaca> dobey: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMjY1ZjRodG5nZDg&hl=en (remove a/canonical.com if using your plain google account)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> only thing that says about out of space is that rodrigo was working on it
<dobey> ah maybe not
<dobey> of course, it also is somewhat antiquated, given the change to pricing/plans we made
<dobey> and it doesn't seem to mention the case of shares
<dobey> only UDFS and the user's own account
<dobey> ie, cases where 'upgrade' makes sense to do
<Chipaca> dobey: right
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: would you be able to review my branches or shall I ask someone else? I've read you have some child issues :-/
<dobey> nessita: how do you monitor a specific signal with dbus-monitor?
<ralsina> nessita: child is ok now. Refresh me in priority order and I'm on it in 5'
<nessita> dobey: let me look my notes and I'll share
<nessita> dobey: using something like dbus-monitor "type='signal',sender='com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon',interface='com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status'"
<nessita> you can add filters such as
<nessita> dbus-monitor "type='signal',sender='com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon',interface='com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status',signal='SignalName'" or a very similar semantic
<nessita> ralsina: first one https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/replication-to-the-backend/+merge/45439
<nessita> ralsina: second: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/start-dc-on-backend/+merge/45448
<ralsina> The first one I checked yesterday
<nessita> ralsina: you did? maybe you forgot to vote?
<ralsina> I get nothing when calling replication_info with d-feet but I suppose that's ok too
<ralsina> I asked you about it nd got no response :-)
<nessita> ralsina: well, the response is sent thru signals, d-feet will give you nothing
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: replications_info (right now) returns a fixed list of ['bookmarks', 'contacts']
<nessita> returns in a signal, I mean
<ralsina> ok, I'll read the code now, then
<ralsina> This is the one you were discussing with thisfread this morning right? About how replication has nothing to do with installed apps?
<nessita> ralsina: every dbus method returns nothing, all the info is sent in signals, as per the spec
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i guess the gsd-plugin/test-send-signal.py doesn't work so well
<nessita> ralsina: yeah... he has some interesting points, but whatever we decide (see the thread on ubunet-discuss), requires a design change
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> ralsina: this branch improves what we already have in place
<ralsina> so, according to the current spec this seems ok to me. I'll approve it.
<nessita> (improves by providing async access to DC)
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> Approved the 2nd one, I had tried it this morning and forgot to vote it.
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: awesome, thanks!
<dobey> alecu: ping
<alecu> hi dobey
<dobey> alecu: gsd-plugin/test-send-signal.py doesn't seem to be woring for me. i'm running test-gst-plugin, but it's not doing anything, nor is test-send-signal printing any errors
<alecu> dobey, to use gsd-plugin/test-send-signal.py you need to shut down syncdaemon first.
<dobey> oh ok
 * nessita reboots after natty updates
<ralsina> Anyone has an important review? If not, I will just pick one from the queue...
<TrickyJ> Hi friends
<TrickyJ> I got one question to ask can we access files stored in Ubuntu one in the form of a link ?
<TrickyJ> for example i got this link after posting the image in ubuntu one folder http://ubuntuone.com/p/UXA/
<TrickyJ> If i save a file can i get a link to access that file ?
<mongy> TrickyJ, like, http://ubuntuone.com/p/UXA/SPM_A0016.jpg
<TrickyJ> mongy: I got this
<TrickyJ> but how can i creat a text file link ? if i upload a text file and i want to access that file as a webpage wil it be possible ?
<mongy> sure
<beuno> TrickyJ, yes, you need to make it public, though
<TrickyJ> Hmmm ok
<TrickyJ> ok for example i go to ubuntu one i logged in and now i click on file tab I am using web console ok. And under the file tab i created new file and saved some text in it now i want to access that using a weblink how can we do that ?
<mongy> all I did for your link was 'save as'  make a note of the filename and tag it onto the public url
<TrickyJ> I am using webconsole
<mongy> same applies
<mongy> just view the link yourself....
<mongy> then right click in your browser, save as, get the name and append it to the link you wanna share
<mongy> 'http://ubuntuone.com/p/UXA/SPM_A0016.jpg' for example
<mongy> if there is a magical way of doing it then im not sure, beuno will know more than anyone imsur
<mongy> im sure*
<TrickyJ> well
<TrickyJ> let me try
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> I don't quite understand
<beuno> I don't know how webconsole works
<mongy> all im saying is, append the filename of whatever you are sharing to the public link it makes....
<mongy> TrickyJ, im guessing SPM_A0016.jpg is the name of the file you shared....
<TrickyJ> Oh guys you know I apologies i made a misteak
<TrickyJ> i was talking about notes not files :( I want to creat a link for Notes not the files
<beuno> I'm doubly confused now!  :)
<beuno> you can't sure notes
<TrickyJ> yaaa
<TrickyJ> try that log on to the website and check out for notes I doubt we cannot make a link for notes
<TrickyJ> what I wann do is i wann share few documents and i wann share it publically as a  note u know
<TrickyJ> as an article
<beuno> right, so at the moment, the only way to do that is with public files
<beuno> maybe you upload an HTML?
<TrickyJ> Hmmmm u are right
<TrickyJ> Hmmm...
<TrickyJ> Hmmm actually that will be much of a hard work :(
<TrickyJ> lets see
<TrickyJ> and when i log on to UBUNU i am not able to activate or access my Ubuntu one feature in it :(
<TrickyJ> you know guys I found a way out exactly the way i wann to
<TrickyJ> check out this i've just uploaded this
<TrickyJ> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vVVTDb7kzfIWNulTDO902cvgJRx4fOuz5rKqMjEKwwo/edit?hl=en
<TrickyJ> its with google docs :)
<TrickyJ> y can we do this feature with ubuntu one ?
<TrickyJ> Who are the programmers in this room for ubuntu one ?
<dobey> you can't make public notes yet
<dobey> only public files
<TrickyJ> Hmmmmmmm....
<TrickyJ> how can we get the source code for this application any idea ?
<TrickyJ> Like we have the directory for locoteams
<TrickyJ> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/annotate/head%3A/EXTERNALS
<TrickyJ> Check out
<dobey> source code for which application?
<TrickyJ> Check out friends another document
<TrickyJ> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oyn2E_2fPYY-jAubgItrsyS_Zy8sLk-gBOJdTJRrieU/edit?hl=en
<TrickyJ> Source code for ubuntu one
<TrickyJ> lets work on to make this feature work on our ubuntu one when google can do it y cant we
<dobey> you mean the clients, or the web site?
<dobey> the server is not open source
<TrickyJ> Hmmm....
<dobey> the clients that are shipped in ubuntu are all on launchpad though
<TrickyJ> is there any way where we can send this information til the creator of the Ubuntu one ?
<TrickyJ> Hmmm... but this feature needs to be coded on to the server
<dobey> you can file a bug against ubuntuone-servers asking for it if you want
<TrickyJ> Hmmm... its not a bug though its a new feature we can say
<TrickyJ> or it is avaliable with the paid options we never knew
<TrickyJ> we are using free 2 gb space
<dobey> it's not available at all yet
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/389535
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 389535 in ubuntuone-servers "Google Docs Integration (affects: 2) (heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dobey> or you can click the "affects me too" at the top of that page
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/happier-quota-dialog/+merge/45551 is a bit bigger now, but still less than alecu's and handles shares and normal root
 * ralsina looks
<alecu> dobey, you didn't add "test-flood.py" :-)
<dobey> nope
<alecu> well, that's why it's less code!
<dobey> it's only a hundred lines though
<dobey> so even if i add it in, my branch will still be a few lines less than yours :)
<ralsina> Stop trying to see who has the smaller *cough* code *cough* ;-)
<ralsina> I am approving it, alecu, can you do the 2nd review?
<TrickyJ> Friends EOM i am planning to buy new laptop I wann specially run UBUNTU on i've heard i seres process wont support Ubuntu or linux ? is it true ?
<dobey> TrickyJ: #ubuntu might be a better place to ask that
<TrickyJ> Guys you have uploaed the bug ??? for the same for those document thing ?
<alecu> ralsina, I need to run now, to shop for stuff for the trip. I can review it this night.
<alecu> bye all
<TrickyJ> Oh ok dobey
<ralsina> alecu: that's great
<TrickyJ> alecu: byee
<dobey> later all
<ralsina> by dobey!
<ralsina> Have a nice weekend everyone!
#ubuntuone 2011-01-08
<Pitchen> hey
<Pitchen> how do I get connected to wireless using this ubuntu system?
<Pitchen> I just install it now
<jon_athon> How do you folks like ubuntu one?
<DiagonalArg> Quick ? if anyone's around ... Any way to sync a specific _file_, rather than a whole folder?
<DiagonalArg> Do I have to trick it by making a folder with a (hard?) link?
<DiagonalArg> Trying again ... Any way to sync a specific _file_ rather than a whole folder?  Do I have to make a hard link into a folder?
<duanedesign__> 'lo all
<tappi> is ubuntu one available to non-desktop users?
<tappi> ie. does it work in a terminal
<duanedesign__> tappi: as far as i know it is possible
<duanedesign__> tappi: I am not on my Ubuntu machine at the moment so I do not have my notes on the topic available
<duanedesign__> tappi: if you get serious about wanting to do it you might ask Chipaca about it
<duanedesign__> he is off today but you can usually catch him on weekdays about this time
<tappi> i take it it's not doable out of the box+
<duanedesign__> it just takes some configuring AFIK.
<DiagonalArg> Anybody around?  Still trying to get this answered:  Looking for a way to sync a specific _file_ rather than a whole folder.  Only way I can see is to make a hard link into a folder which is being synced.
<karni> DiagonalArg: indeed. U1 doesn't have the option to sync partirular file, only folders.
<karni> *particular
<DiagonalArg> I see.  What's the logic of that, do you know?
<DiagonalArg> Just curious.
<karni> DiagonalArg: From what I can tell, the logic is that the file sync system is highly not trivial. That's it. It'd be another layer of complexity if they where to introduce per-file sync.
<karni> *non trivial
<DiagonalArg> Ok.  Thanks a lot -
<DiagonalArg> Hey, if you've got a min, I do have a bug issue on U1.
<karni> DiagonalArg: you are welcome. perhaps that functionality will come one day.
<karni> DiagonalArg: what's that?
<DiagonalArg> It's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bindwood/+bug/696194
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696194 in bindwood "Syncing Bookmarks (pulling from Server) in Ubuntu One Failing (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,New]
<DiagonalArg> Any thoughts?
 * karni checks
<karni> DiagonalArg: I'm not into Bindwood (never even used it), but indeed it looks like a replication issue. Unless someone takes care of your bug sooner, you might wanna drop in during workdays (i.e. starting Monday) and ask that question again :)
<DiagonalArg> Ok, I'll try that.  (What's a "replication issue"?)
<DiagonalArg> Perhaps you meant it just couldn't copy, which indeed is the case.  Ok, thanks for your help, karni....
<karni> DiagonalArg: it means that couchDB (sort of Database) had problems either sending or receiving your bookmarks
<karni> right
<karni> np DiagonalArg , you might have more luck asking during workdays :)
<DiagonalArg> Ok, Have a good week-end!
<karni> thanks, you too
<karni> beuno: I'm revising the wiki part about available settings. I haven't implemented speed limits, but as long as that's doable - should the limits be the same for WIFI and Mobile connections? Should we split it up and give more choice options depending on the connection type?
<beuno> karni, I think that for now, the same speed limit is fine
<karni> beuno: ack.
<karni> beuno: how about the connection available for syncing? 1. none (turned off), 2. wifi, 3. mobile (which includes sync on wifi since it's free?)
<beuno> maybe checkboxes for wifi and 3g?
<beuno> so people can combine them as they wish?
<karni> aha. so whichever is available, we just check if they're fine with syncing with that. sure.
<karni> *on that (not with that)
 * beuno nods
<karni> beuno: I have revised https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mkarnicki/u1f#Brainstorming - maybe I should be putting those as blueprints on lp?
<karni> yeah.. they're exactly for that purpose :)
<beuno> karni, no, I think the wiki is fine
<beuno> blueprints on launchpad have a lot of overhead
<karni> aha got it
<karni> beuno: ack on what I wrote on the wiki? :) (if you're off duty today, that's fine ; )
<beuno> let me look!
<beuno> karni, looksgood
<karni> beuno: thank you
<karni> beuno: I'll update you with an apk asap I'm done with sync. today/tomorrow
<beuno> karni, sounds great, looking forward to testing
<karni> beuno: ok! :)
<karni> verterok: Hi verterok. I think the OIOConnector::run() shouldn't catch IOException, perhaps even StorageProtocolError - instead of getting a (possibly re-thrown) failure in Ping deferred, I just get stack trace pinged and deferred still invokes callback instead of errback, although the "java.io.IOException: Write error: I/O error during system call, Broken pipe"
<karni> verterok: So I'd like to consult that with you. I have to get those Failure(s) to know when should I reconnect.
<karni> beuno: o oh.. that I kinda didn't expect. so when I edit myfavfile.txt on my PC, the next delta for the phone contains "myfavfile.txt is dead", and then "new myfavfile.txt is alive" -- that said, the first step removes the "this is my favourite!" from the items meta cached on the phone. I'll have to revise that :/
<karni> so *that's* the thing very different from the PC - partial sync. only favourites. ok.. will come up with something.
<karni> ok, I have a solution. just another column in the db, and remove the dead files *after* the sync process. thus, fav file might only flip isLive: true -> false -> true, and not be deleted
<karni> verterok: What also interests me is - if I modify a file on my PC, I get four volumeNewGenerationCallback's with consecutive numbers: for example 79, 80, 81, 82 - where do so many changes come from? even if the server substitutes that modified file, it's just delete+receive, just two.
<karni> verterok: I'm asking so that I don't make unnecessary operations, if those callbacks are invoked so many times. i.e. generation number increases so fast.
<verterok> karni: I'm not at home ATM, would you mind sending this by mail so I don't lose the questions?
<karni> verterok: I will, np!
<verterok> karni: thx, now I'm back to non-work mode
<verterok> later!
<karni> ^ ^
<karni> verterok: bye!
<karni> beuno: I have mailed aquarius, guillermo, and you in Cc , with a question concerning nitty-gritty details of the U1 sync, which we could use to perform selective sync. It was a little suprize to me that a modified file changes it's nodeId (but at least a renamed folder doesn't).
#ubuntuone 2011-01-09
<Chipaca> tappi: ping
<pazo> Hmm... I just bought a song from Ubuntu One, but download status keeps saying "Queued...". Server problems or just me?
<karni> hi guys
<pazo> After buying a song in the Music Store the status keeps staying "Queued...". Any hints on what's wrong?
<karni> pazo: I've seen your quetion before, but can't help. You'll have more luck tomorrow, as U1 devs are away during weekends. Please come back tomorrow :)
<karni> pazo: Sorry for the inconvenience.
<pazo> Ok. Thanks!
<karni> pazo: You're welcome. Sorry I can't help.
<tappi> Chipaca ?
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. relatively stupid question.. can i add my cc to my U1 account if i'm not ordering any services? i tried following the wiki but didn't find anything useful.. i just wanna have it entered and handy in case i decide to buy a song or two
<karni> FiReSTaRT: cc ?
<FiReSTaRT> karni: credit card number
<beuno> FiReSTaRT, we don't store credit card numbers
<FiReSTaRT> karni: i currently have no credit card registered with canonical... i'd like to have it in case i decide to buy some tunes
<beuno> so you can't
<karni> FiReSTaRT: I think the best option answer is "You should provide it during your purchase"
<beuno> hi karni!
<karni> beuno: hi beuno
<beuno> I owe you replies
<karni> and that's good they don't store it
<karni> beuno: np
<beuno> tomorrow, promise
<karni> beuno: we'll talk tomorrow, that's fine.
<FiReSTaRT> beuno: ahhh ok.... i didn't know that.. so if i go through rhythmbox i'd be asked to enter my cc every time i decide to make a purchase?
<beuno> FiReSTaRT, yeah, we do auto-renew subscriptions, but that works differently, and we don't save the actual credit card information
<FiReSTaRT> beuno: you may wanna consider having it as an option for better user experience.. turned off by default but with a fairly prominent check-box.. unless security would be a major money drain and that's why the feature is off
<FiReSTaRT> now that i'm going through the faq, it looks like i'll only have the indies as an option, which is not such a bad thing.. the mainstream music scene has gone to [expletive removed] over the last few years
<beuno> FiReSTaRT, we are working on such an option, yes  :)
<FiReSTaRT> beuno: one other suggestion.. purchased content should not go against a user's storage quota... i don't see myself buying a whole lot of music, so it doesn't affect me, but i would like to see U1 become a really successful biz model, so i'm offering a bit of constructive criticism :)
<beuno> FiReSTaRT, so, we discussed it, and it's just too complicated to implement
<beuno> purchased music does, however, go over the quota if it's full
<FiReSTaRT> beuno: i know.. i just think it would bring the sales down a bit, at least from the north american consumer's perspective
 * beuno nods
<FiReSTaRT> of course that may involve some metadata tagging and it might involve a way to get ISO images with the same tags, so it might be a bit of a hassle to implement.. if it's not an issue, i'd STRONGLY recommend putting music outside the quotas
<FiReSTaRT> ok off to get back to the renos.. thanks for the heads up on the cc thing :)
<FiReSTaRT> ciao
<FiReSTaRT> ooops another question.. what's that start date thing when entering a cc (buying a tune to try out the service)?
<FiReSTaRT> afik all you need are the #, expiry, name and validation
<FiReSTaRT> ok wasn't necessary
#ubuntuone 2012-01-02
<burrito_> ubuntuone-client-gnome isn't in any of my menus and i can't seem to cough up the correct terminal command to run the app
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> Hola gatox
<ralsina> Que tal las vacaciones?
<gatox> ralsina, good!!!! lot of relax!! :D
<gatox> ralsina, yours?
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh you didn't have vacation, sorry...... how was the week alone?
<ralsina> gatox: fun!
<ralsina> ;-)
<gatox> :P
<czajkowski> aloha
<ralsina> hello czajkowski!
<czajkowski> ralsina: ello, I've a question and wondering is this normal
<ralsina> czajkowski: shoot!
<czajkowski> using banshee I'm re downloading my purchased music to  a new laptop
<czajkowski> I've gone to page 2 of my music and clicked download
<czajkowski> it puts be back to page one
<czajkowski> every single time
<czajkowski> kinda annoying
<czajkowski> as it only shows 10  songs per page
<ralsina> czajkowski: I suppose it's a bug
<ralsina> czajkowski: ask dobey when he appears
<czajkowski> will do thanks
<czajkowski> I assume he;s not working today due to it being a bank holiday ?
<ralsina> czajkowski: is it a holiday in the US?
 * ralsina has not checked yet
 * czajkowski is in the Uk
<czajkowski> aye tis
<ralsina> then tomorrow I guess :-)
<czajkowski> grand job thanks
<alecu> EOV :-(
<alecu> and.... hello #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> hello alecu
<alecu> hola jefe!
<ralsina> alecu: admit you missed it
<ralsina> ;-)
<alecu> that would be so.... masochistic
<alecu> so: yes.
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<alecu> hola gatox!
<alecu> my thunderbird is about to implode
<alecu> boy I hate IMAP
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: would it be a bad idea to make the bin/whatever scripts really really trivial and move all the logic into the packages? It would save about 4-8 hours in the windows release process
<alecu> ralsina, probably it would be a good thing, since then we'd be forced to add tests whenever we add code to those scripts
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that too
<ralsina> I will file a bug
<gatox> ralsina, productivity++
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: I need reviews here -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_904300/+merge/87073 and here https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/even_more_unique_than_the_other_snowflake/+merge/86912
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<gatox> ralsina, is_root has tests? (don't hit me)
<ralsina> gatox: I don't know. Does the linux one have tests? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<ralsina> gatox: and I have no idea how to test that. It will return False on every possible situation unless you run the tests as admin with elevated privileges :-)
<gatox> ralsina, true...
<gatox> just asking....
<ralsina> and if I fake it, then...
<ralsina> gatox: I know. I honestly didn't know how to test that
<gatox> ralsina, but what you are saying make sense....
<ralsina> gatox: I could add a test to say "we have a test" where I test a fake function that returns what I want to get ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, about unique application....... wouldn't be better to use qsharedmemory instead of sockets?? I think it's more clean.....
<ralsina> gatox: hmmmm could be
<gatox> ralsina, it's really easy..... less code...... and i think it's faster
<ralsina> gatox: local sockets is what all the implementations I found used
<gatox> ralsina, i can show you an example with qsharedmemory if you want.......
<gatox> ralsina, local socket i used (from my pov) if you want to send any information to the process already running
<ralsina> gatox: in the future we may want to use it
<gatox> if you only want to detect is another process is running... i think qsharedmemory is better
<ralsina> gatox: for instance, to send notification/progress info to u1cp
<gatox> ralsina, so.... not now?? i review this one just the way it is?
<ralsina> gatox: or to make it show a specific tab. But yes, not now.
<ralsina> gatox: but if we are later goig to do it, it makes no sense to use shared memory now
<gatox> ralsina, in an application i use both.... qsharedmemory to check if another process is running.... and if that is the case, so open the socket to send info if it's needed
<ralsina> gatox: that sounds weird
<gatox> ralsina, i found several examples doing that...... (that doesn't mean that the examples were right :P)
<ralsina> gatox: I would like to see the example with sharedmemory if you have it handy :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yep.....
 * gatox searching...
<gatox> ralsina, https://github.com/ninja-ide/ninja-ide/blob/master/ninja_ide/core/ipc.py#L63
<ralsina> gatox: missing bit using qsharedmemory: the "running" instance doesn't know the other one pinged it
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... i use qsharedmemory to see if an instance is running.... if i need to pinged it, then i use the socket
<ralsina> gatox: so that solution is actually more code
<gatox> ralsina, if you want to ping the already running instance: YES..... i thought that maybe you only wanted to avoid to reopen the application....
<ralsina> gatox: this branch also pings
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhh ok..... my bad
<ralsina> gatox: so that if you start a second instance, the first one pops
<ralsina> have to feed to kid, bbiab
<gatox> ralsina, there are some missing docstrings in: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/even_more_unique_than_the_other_snowflake/+merge/86912
<ralsina> gatox: freaking pylint not working on windows and I forgetting to run it on linux
 * gatox start the year in nessita mode
<ralsina> gatox: and thanks ;-)
<gatox> jejejee
<ralsina> gatox: fixed lint problems in snowflake
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: and for when you are with a bit of time (say a day or two? ;-): https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<gatox> ralsina, added to bookmarks :P.... i'll review it after i finish with one of my branches
<ralsina> gatox: apparently there is still a unicode bug somewhere: bug #910535 do you think it's a duplicate of some other one?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 910535 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows client - error in Folder view (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910535
<alecu> ralsina, I've taken a look at python-requests.org, and I've replied you on the u1-discuss list
<gatox> ralsina, i'm fixing that right now
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<gatox> ralsina, also... i'm having some problems to test u1-coontrol-panel on windows..... not only your branch.... but trunk too.... i'm getting reactor was unclean.... so i can't run the test right now.... i'm looking what might be the reason
<ralsina> alecu: thanks for looking at it. Too bad it won't work, the API is so cool.
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<ralsina> gatox: may be because of something I merged there last week, in which case I am sorry
<ralsina> gatox: can you try running the tests in revno 247? If that works, then it's my fault
<gatox> ralsina, ok... i'll try that
<mandel> ralsina, hello
<mandel> gatox, alecu, hola!
<ralsina> hello mandel!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> ralsina, sorry I was late, I had to deal with taxes :(
<ralsina> mandel: ready for a moster review to start 2012? :-D
<mandel> ralsina, sure :)
<mandel> ralsina, do we have a stand up?
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<ralsina> let's stand up!
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: standup please
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> DONE: worked, you lazy people! fixed a bunch of bugs, cleaned up and finally proposed the windows packaging scripts branch TODO: work! maybe tech leads call, try to merge my proposed branches BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel: ?
<mandel> DONE: Holidays, had to deal with taxes paperwork so my day starts.. now!
<mandel> TODO: mails, ralsina reviews, proxy
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Vacations, ralsina review, added some test to u1-client branch
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix tests on linux, review my task queue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: vacations
<alecu> TODO: catch up with email, proxy support
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: none?
<ralsina> alecu: none indeed
<mandel> is a holiday in the USA, right?
<ralsina> holiday in the US and UK, nessita on holiday
<verterok> ralsina: there is a critical bug in ubuntu-sso-client (it's completely broken in Precise), I proposed a fix on friday: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-910163/+merge/87160
<ralsina> verterok: ack, reviewing
<ralsina> verterok: damn, I had seen this on friday, forgot to review it
<ralsina> verterok: there you go
<verterok> ralsina: np, I know you're relocating on friday :)
<mandel> who is relocating?
<ralsina> verterok: worse, by my notes I had actually reviewed it and never got to put the comment because internet didn't work
<mandel> win?
<ralsina> mandel: I am at the beach
<mandel> ralsina, ah..
<ralsina> mandel: and I changed appartments on friday
<verterok> ralsina: heh, it happens :)
<mandel> ups, closed the wrong window :)
<mandel> ralsina, but you guys got my email from this morning, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, got it
<mandel> ok :)
<mandel> ralsina, anything interesting has happened since I was on holidays, besides the icon thing?
<ralsina> mandel: I proposed the packaging branch
<ralsina> mandel: I fixed a few bugs
<ralsina> mandel: the mayans recanted their 2012 profecy, said they meant 2011 and sorry about that
<mandel> ralsina, hehe
<mandel> ralsina, in that branch, you have a +1 from shane, what should we do about that?
<ralsina> mandel: ignore it?
<mandel> ralsina, so we need an extra +1, right?
<ralsina> mandel: I would like 2
<alecu> mandel, that +1 from shane is from 6 months ago.
<ralsina> OTOH, consider the branch "IRL tested" since it's what's on the release ;-)
<ralsina> mostly
<mandel> alecu, ralsina I say an extra +1 since I'm already doing a review :)
<ralsina> with mandel and another I would be happy
<gatox> ralsina, 247 is working fine..... i'm going to compare the changes now and propose a branch to fix the problem
<ralsina> gatox: I knew my change was a bit fishy
<mandel> ralsina, why do we do this: Get the VistaLib32.dll and VistaLib64.dll and put them in dist.
<ralsina> mandel: that's the solution for the "wizard-runs-as-admin" problem
<ralsina> mandel: those DLLs implement a privilege de-escalation
<mandel> ralsina, and we need both, x64 and 32?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, the 32-bit doesn't work as admin in 64-bit systems
<mandel> menuda mierda... ok
<ralsina> mandel: indeed
<mandel> ralsina, and this guy: "lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/register_plus_login" ?
<mandel> we are still using him?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, nessita is working on the proper fix
<mandel> ralsina, I would not use glob on windows.. but is not something I have a valid reason to complain about
<dobey> czajkowski: yes, it's a bug, in the server.
<ralsina> mandel: that code is yours ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, he, I must be becoming a better programmer :)
<ralsina> mandel: hehe
<mandel> ralsina, since that code is just going to be used on windows, I'd use FindNextFile, what do you think?
<ralsina> mandel: I don't quite care ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. does that mean we are using FindNextFile? :P
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I will do it.
<mandel> ralsina, cool :)
<ralsina> mandel: wait, you mean this Findnextfile? DONE: worked, you lazy people! fixed a bunch of bugs, cleaned up and finally proposed the windows packaging scripts branch TODO: work! maybe tech leads call, try to merge my proposed branches BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> oops
<ralsina> mandel: wait, you mean this Findnextfile? http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=findnextfile&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmsdn.microsoft.com%2Fen-us%2Flibrary%2Fwindows%2Fdesktop%2Faa364428(v%3Dvs.85).aspx&ei=i84BT_DjM8nbtgf-7Z3QBg&usg=AFQjCNG-eZr5AIhnTwM8nxgFow9m1AUReg&sig2=NQLfL3FxgoagoAzY0pWYGw
<ralsina> argh!
<ralsina> mandel: FindNextFile is ugly
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but it work on windows.. which is what os.listdir does in the code of python
<ralsina> mandel: this does work. On windows.
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but is fragile
<ralsina> mandel: ok, what breaks it? (just curious)
<mandel> path ends with \
<mandel> ralsina, ^ for example
<mandel> ralsina, other is \\?\
<ralsina> mandel: we are not going to have a path that ends that way. Or a literal path
<ralsina> mandel: this is not syncdaemon (thank $DEITY)
<mandel> ralsina, hehe
<ralsina> mandel: it's just to copy a bunch of files from lazr. You are thinking too much ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, then I'm sure that we can use os.listdir, right?
<ralsina> and if we ever adapt this to mac, findfile won't work
<mandel> ralsina, I'm bac with energies :)
<ralsina> mandel: hehe
<mandel> ralsina, listdir is a better option the, right?
<ralsina> yes, and this is using the wrong path separator, to boot
<ralsina> so, doing via listdir
<mandel> ralsina, cool, let me know whenever you are done and I'll do a second pass :)
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> ok, I need to reboot for updates
 * mandel reboots
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, gatox crazy question, do you have problem logging on your ubuntu p machine?
<mandel> I can ssh with the username and password, but ligthdm ain't working for me :(
<alecu> mandel, you've probably forgotten your password due to the hangover from the holidays!
<gatox> alecu, mandel has gone
<alecu> doh
<alecu> that's what hangover is doing to me :-)
<gatox> alecu, jejejee
<gatox> alecu, a complicated new year?
<gatox> ralsina, let me know when you are back please
<gatox> alecu, do you have a minute?
<gatox> mandel, nop... i'm not having that problem
<mandel> gatox, dammed.. stupid Alpha testing..
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhh but i'm in O
<gatox> not P
<mandel> gatox, now I managd to loging but unty does not longer work...
<mandel> puto puto puto
<gatox> jejej
<gatox> mandel, sorry... but is good to know when i'm not the only one with problems jejeje
<mandel> gatox, you donn't have problem, you are just?  'special' :P
<gatox> jejejeje
<mandel> buagh.. segmentation fault in unity..
<gatox> mandel,  durisimo
<mandel> Agghg stupid updates!
<mandel> gatox, ralsina I'm off to walk the dog and try to fix my machine..
<mandel> what a start of the year :(
<gatox> mandel, relax
<mandel> gatox, I'm relaxed, is just that when I have energy I sound angry :P
<mandel> but I'm not, I'm just hungry..
<mandel> hehehe bad joke :P
<dobey> damn cylons
<mandel> dobey!
<mandel> dobey, are you running p? have problem with unity?
<mandel> ok, I'm off trying to fix the machine
<dobey> i have it on one laptop, and installing it on another right now
<dobey> but i haven't noticed any problems beyond my normal issues with it, no
<ralsina> gatox: I am back
<ralsina> mandel: when your computer is working again, the branch is ready to re-review
<gatox> ralsina, look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-reactor/+merge/87267
<gatox> first..... it seems that the end of line is different :P
<gatox> ralsina, then...... i remove the @inlineCallbacks from test_stop_sd....... does this have any sense to you? that fix the problem with the dirty reactor
<ralsina> gatox: right, freaking EOL
<ralsina> gatox: if it's not inlineCallbacks, you can't yield
<ralsina> gatox: were your problems running the tests on windows or linux?
<gatox> ralsina, yes...... that was what i thought...... but it was working without that......
<gatox> ralsina, windows
<ralsina> gatox: it's probably never reaching the assert
<gatox> ralsina, i can't run the controlpanel tests on linux
<gatox> ralsina, i approve your branch...... i ran the tests commenting that line
<gatox> #@inlineCallbacks
<ralsina> gatox: we should ask someone that knows more about deferreds than us
<gatox> ralsina, uhhhh alecu is not here :(
<ralsina> gatox: that was my first thought :-)
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> so, let's keep that branch on hold until he's back
<gatox> ralsina, yep
 * ralsina goes back to sprint planning
<czajkowski> dobey: ah is it a known bug ?
<dobey> czajkowski: i don't think i've seen that one filed
<czajkowski> want me to file it
<czajkowski> damn annoying when I've 10 pages to do :)
<ralsina> hi dobey! Thought it was holiday over there
<dobey> it is
<czajkowski> dobey: where do I file a bug on lp for U1
<dobey> czajkowski: that bug would belong in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> hahaha, nessita just gave me a needsreview from vacations!
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje she is everywhere
<ralsina> running u1-client tests on windows takes FOREVER
<dobey> s/on windows//
<ralsina> dobey: takes about 75% longer on windows here
<ralsina> So 1.75 forevers
<ralsina> alecu:  gatox and I have a doubt about deferreds
<alecu> ralsina, tell me!
<ralsina> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-reactor/+merge/87267 (just look at the test_stop_sd function)
<ralsina> my version (in red) breaks, but I say gatox's version (in green) makes no sense ;-)
<gatox> alecu, only one line change...... the @inlineCallbacks for stop_sd was removed
<gatox> i don't say that my version makes sense either :P..... i just don't know why that fix.... or seems to fix the error
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: removing the inlineCallbacks is wrong
<alecu> gatox, it allows the test to pass, because the function suddenly looks like a generator to the test runner
<gatox> alecu, do you know why the code with the @inlineCallbacks can be generating a dirty reactor?
<gatox> ahhhh
<alecu> gatox, and so it's not *fully* executed.
<alecu> gatox, I'm not sure why it's generating a dirty reactor, looking.
<ralsina> maybe something is broken in stop()
<alecu> ralsina, right.
<alecu> gatox, a dirty reactor usually means that something was added to the reactor by some of the code, and it was not removed before the test ends
<alecu> usually it's a "reactor.callLater" that's not reached nor removed. Or a tcp connection that's started but not finished.
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: does that^ make sense?
<ralsina> alecu: maybe, but I don't know what it could be
<ralsina> alecu: the problem was introduced by this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/revision/248
<ralsina> gatox: the first docstring is wrongin https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-agree/+merge/87282
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh probably :P
<gatox> ralsina, you didn't give me the time to add the pritty pictures!
<gatox> ralsina, i'm doing that
<gatox> ralsina, pictures added....... fixing docstring....
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> +1 on pretty pictures
<gatox> :P
<gatox> s/pritty/pretty........ pritty is the drink :P
<ralsina> gatox: nice, but the bug description doesn't match what the branch does
<gatox> ralsina, true..... should i close that issue as "fix commited" or something and create a new one for this?
<gatox> ralsina, i take that one to fix license buttons
<ralsina> gatox: yes please, for a cleaner changelog
<gatox> ok.... removing the bug
<ralsina> gatox: sorry about the extra work
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: I'm also getting "twisted.internet.error.ReactorNotRestartable".... weird.
<alecu> in the fix-reactor branch
<ralsina> alecu: that may be because stop() is calling reactor.stop()?
<gatox> alecu, ralsina jeejje that happens to let me test the branch.... i'm the king of the bugs and corner cases!
<ralsina> That's what happens when the manager codes. The devs suffer.
<alecu> ralsina, looks like it, but I can't find the piece of code that does that.
<alecu> damn. there it is. I was looking at the branch diff
<ralsina> alecu: right, two lines lower than the diff
<alecu> ralsina, ok. Then we should be faking the reactor.stop in the tests
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: we can't use reactor.stop inside tests, because the reactor is used by trial too
<gatox> ahhhhhhh
<ralsina> alecu: right,so we need to patch it
 * alecu will be back in 5 minutes
<gatox> ralsina, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-agree/+merge/87282
<ralsina> gatox: on it!
<gatox> ralsina, do you want me to add the patch for that and update the already proposed branch?
<ralsina> gatox: please
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<alecu> back
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: it seems that just patching "reactor.stop" with a no-op makes the test pass
<gatox> alecu, cool
<afeijo> hi guys, I have u1 installed here in my ubuntu 11.04 but I cant find the icon to open it. Can I open the app thru alt+f2 ?
<beuno> afeijo, sure
<beuno> it should be ubuntuone-client
<afeijo> beuno, that does not exists, but I found it under ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk, thanks
<afeijo> karni, hey! How are you? I sold my old phone the one that had this nasty date bug, remember? now I've got a great Atrix :D
<beuno> ah, right, it changed  :)
<karni> afeijo: coolio :) hi there, I'm good. How are you :)
<afeijo> weird, it is loading but does not finish it
<afeijo> karni, I'm good, spent the christmas and new year at home with family, I have 2 small girls, it was fun :)
<afeijo> and you?
<karni> afeijo: I spent Christmas with my family in my hometown, it was nice. Sadly, we had to say goodbyes to our 16 year old dog. I came back to Warsaw just before new year to spend some that evening with friends.
<gatox> ralsina, alecu review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-reactor/+merge/87267
<karni> afeijo: Happy 2012 :)
<afeijo> karni, sorry about the dog, but 16 years is a lot !
<karni> afeijo: yes, she had a good life. it aws time for her to go, she was a great dog.
<afeijo> karni, what race?
<afeijo> ops, I dont think I translated it right
<karni> afeijo: gordon seter
<karni> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_Setter
<afeijo> builtiful one
<afeijo> once I had a big dog too, one of the bigest kind, Pirineus, do you know that one?
<afeijo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyrenees
<karni> afeijo: It looks fantastic :)! I'll have to excuse you and focus back on work for a little longer :)
<afeijo> same here! c'ya karni
<karni> afeijo: Nice to hear from you :)
<beuno> ralsina, are you running precise?
<gatox> alecu, when you have a moment, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<ralsina> beuno: sometimes. Have a VM though!
<beuno> ralsina, u1sdtools complains about gtp and pixmap
<ralsina> beuno: checking in 5'
<beuno> ralsina, no rush, just wanted to make sure we didn't ship P with this  :)
<ralsina> beuno: hahaha
<dobey> beuno: it's known. and i have no idea why it does that when DISPLAY isn't set
<beuno> cool
<beuno> also
<beuno> bug #907631
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907631 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in got_public_files_cb() (affects: 12) (dups: 7) (heat: 100)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907631
<beuno> I get that a bazillion times a day
<beuno> can't really use nautilus for any U1-watched folder
<dobey> yeah it will be fixed tomorrow
<beuno> yay
<beuno> thanks dobey
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on fix-reactor
<gatox> ralsina, :D
<gatox> trivial? or should i look for a second review?
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> I say get another +1
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> alecu, need your review :P
 * alecu reviews
<alecu> gatox, why is run-tests.bat showing up as different? meld says it's the same file. Probably you've changed some line endings???
<gatox> alecu, yes..... i think the previous version contain some platform dependent eol or something
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that's EOLs
<alecu> gatox: there are no changes in that file other than the EOLs, so perhaps you can revert that change?
<gatox> alecu, which file?
<alecu> gatox, also: I've found many prints in u1/platform/tools/linux.py
<gatox> alecu, sorry..... which branch are you reviewing?
<alecu> gatox, review_fix-links ?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhh ok, i thought you were with fix-reactor
<ralsina> gatox: remember that run-tests.bat needs to have windows EOLs
<alecu> ah, doh!
<alecu> gatox, I saw that link on the backlog
<gatox> i'll revert that now
<gatox> alecu, also i didn't submit the updates for that branch
<ralsina> alecu, gatox, dobey: I kinda sorta have a buildout thing working (at least on windows) for our whole stack. Would that be interesting, or should I keep it for myself? ;-)
<gatox> alecu, this was the other one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-reactor/+merge/87267
<alecu> ralsina, I think a buildout thingy running on windows is a great thing
 * ralsina hopes that, with buildout + virtualenv, setting up a windows dev env is going to be long but hands-free
<alecu> ralsina, it should help a lot for people to review our stuff, or for us too to run it on clean vms
<ralsina> alecu: that was the idea. Needs lots of work still but I may have it done this week
<alecu> one has to love having a free hand to scratch at stuff
<ralsina> alecu: :-)
<alecu> gatox, so, my review for the fix-links branch is just the two things above (EOLs and prints)
<alecu> gatox, I'm on the fix-reactor one now
<gatox> alecu, yes, i've removed that right now
<gatox> i'm submitting the changes
<ralsina> gotta go for a bit
<alecu> gatox, approved the fix-reactor branch
<gatox> great :D
<ralsina> Llegó mi vieja, EOD for me :-)
<beuno> puf, re estricta!
<gatox> eod for me!
#ubuntuone 2012-01-03
<jono_> hey all
<jono_> I am having problems authenticating with U1 in a free 12.04 install
<jono_> are there issues with the auth server right now?
<Arun_> hi I am trying to use ubuntu one on my ubuntu 10.04 live USB... but its not working ..can someome plz help me out here
<burrito_> i cannot get ubuntuone to sync my documents folder on a 10.04 machine
<Arun_> same prob here.. my ubuntu one displays as disconnetec even after I logged into my A/C in firefox browser
<burrito_> my client also doesn't have the tab where i can specify to synchronize a file locally like my linux mint 12 has, on this 10.04 i've only got some crabby little gui with a few generic tabs
<mandel> morning all!!
<mandel> I managed to fix my machine :)
<rye> mandel, congrats! What got broken and will it affect me :) ?
<mandel> rye, for some crazy reason in my machine lightdm woul nto let me log in, I installed gdm and tested that I could login, that work, but broke unity
<mandel> rye, reinstalling lightdm and later unity fixed the problem.. weird
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy new year!
<mandel> JamesTait, same to you!"
<mandel> coffee for me :)
 * mandel back
<Chipaca> JamesTait: happy new year! :)
<JamesTait> Chipaca: Why thank you, my good man, and the same to you. :)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> nessita, gatox morning!
<nessita> hello mandel! gatox!
<gatox> mandel, i read that you fix your machine
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> gatox, yeah, took part of the morning but know I'm full track doing some code :)
<mandel> gatox, funny thing is that I could just log in the machie via ssh.. but was enough to fix it
<nessita> mandel: oh, what happened?
<mandel> nessita, lightdm stopped allowing me to log in my machine after an update in P, so I was left out of the box, I played around a little with gdm and got the login working yet it broke unity badly
<mandel> nessita, but after reinstalling unity and forcing lightdm to be reconfigured I got it working, I was lucky I though about trying to use sshing the machine
<nessita> mandel: oh
<gatox> mandel, review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-agree/+merge/87282
<mandel> gatox, sure, looking
<mandel> gatox, why the unpolish call and then a polish call?
<gatox> mandel, that's the qt way to reapply the style to some widget
<mandel> gatox, ugh, their api there is ugly, because just doing a single polish does not work, right?
<gatox> mandel, well..... they have different purposes and can be called without the need of the other one in some cases
<mandel> just read http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qstyle.html#unpolish got what your are doing gatox  :)
<gatox> but...... it would be nice to have a: refreshStyle :P
<mandel> gatox, yeah, but if they don't have it, lets better use their default pattern :)
<gatox> mandel, yep, obviusly
<mandel> gatox, on more question, in the test_license_page_agree_button_style you are just asserting that the button is default and enabled, is there a way we could check that the styles was applied?
<mandel> gatox, maybe patching the polish and unpolish calls and asserting on them?
<gatox> mandel, that is not going to ensure that the STYLE was applied, just that the widget was repainted...... to check for the STYLE, you would need to check the color of the pixels of the widget.....
<gatox> mandel, because if i remove the .qss..... the test is going to pass.....
<gatox> but the style is not going to be applied
<gatox> so...... it doesn't has sense to me....... but maybe i'm wrong
<mandel> gatox, so, why do we repaint the widget, it is to set the correct style, right?
<gatox> mandel, if you change a property of the widget, and you have a style associated to that property (in this case "default" and "enabled".... you can create your own properties too)..... you need to repolish the widget
<gatox> in order to see the new style based on that property in that widget
<mandel> gatox, so, if we remove the polish and unpolish calls, the test will pass yet the style will be wrong, right?
<gatox> mandel, yep
<mandel> gatox, so there is something wrong in the test, right, since we added 2 important lines and we do not test they are performed
<mandel> although I can be completely wrong with my assertion :P
<gatox> mandel, i understand what you mean...... i'm thinking....
<mandel> gatox, maybe checking the style is not what should be done, but assert that it was repainted
<mandel> gatox, and assume that the polish and unpolish call do their work correctly :)
<gatox> mandel, yep..... we could check that
<mandel> gatox, I think that would be a little better for the test, in case an ass like me says, WTF?! polish and unpolish, I'm removing those!
<mandel> gatox, lets call it defense programming against smart asses like manuel hehehe
<gatox> mandel, ok, i'll add the checks for that
<gatox> jejjeje
<mandel> gatox, cool! let me know and I'll approve the branch, since the rest looks great :)
<mandel> gatox, I hope is not a major PITA
<gatox> mandel, nap.... should patch the wizard.....
<gatox> in this case i can't just patch the function or the button
<mandel> gatox, how come, issues with the C++ code?
<gatox> i can patch the button function from the wizard..... that would be better
<gatox> mandel, nono
<gatox> mandel, i'm going to patch the button..... patching the button function from the wizard..... that will work just fine
<gatox> mandel, in the meanwhile: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605 :P
<gatox> and nessita ^
<gatox> please
<nessita> gatox: sure!!!
<gatox> thanks
<mandel> gatox, on it
<gatox> thanks
<mandel> nessita, can you help me debug a branch, I have a problem with a dirty reactor and I cant see the reason :(
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<gatox> nessita, mandel just in case.... i've just fix some docstrings in the branch i gave you for review
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> nessita, the branch is lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase, the idea is that the MockServer stops the need of the test case to access the internet, but I get a dirty reactor
<mandel> nessita, the revno should be 77
<mandel> gatox, and adds new lines hehehe
<nessita> mandel: did you disconnected all connected clients?
<mandel> nessita, hm.. maybe I have to force the disconnection of the WebClient
<gatox> mandel, where?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhhhh.... those ones was to fix pep8 issues...... i couldn't resist :P
<mandel> gatox, 156 in the diff for example, not that it matters :)
<mandel> gatox, hehe
<mandel> I though so
<nessita> mandel: yeah, you need to disconnect everything that you connect
<mandel> nessita, let me check down that path
<nessita> mandel: sure
<nessita> gatox: your fix links branch has removed some flags from some files
<gatox> nessita, :S fixing that...
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh maybe when i copied the files from one machine to another
<nessita> gatox: if you switch between windows and linux, yes
<gatox> nessita, i switch between one linux to another..... but i think that the problem was the permissions of that disk
<nessita> ah... is it a fat32 FS in the disk?
<ralsina> gatox: "copied the files" -- cp doesn't preserve permissions by default
<gatox> nessita, from ext4 -> ntfs -> ext4 (migrating my data from one laptop to another)
<nessita> gatox: right, that will mess up all your file perms
<mandel> gatox, and we are in 2012! you would imaging that fs developers should have fixed that already :(
<mandel> maybe the mayas were right..
<gatox> mandel, jejeje and we are in 2012 and you will expect that windows handles unicode properly :P
<mandel> gatox, and that I would not have to write crazy code to disconnect for a twisted server..
<mandel> jesus!
<ralsina> nessita or mandel: I would love a second review of this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/even_more_unique_than_the_other_snowflake/+merge/86912
<ralsina> if that gets approved, we are down to 1 (one) manually applied branch on windows releases ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, did you make the changes regarding glob, which branch was it so I can take a second look?
<ralsina> mandel: yep
<ralsina> mandel: let me get you a link
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<mandel> ralsina, I'll do that one first :)
<mandel> gatox, nessita would be nice to have a better review with mine in: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<mandel> ralsina, 'Get the VistaLib32.dll and VistaLib64.dll' where do I get those from?
<ralsina> mandel: from the share I shared with you yesterday
<mandel> ralsina, ok, and If i don't have that share?
<ralsina> mandel: then you are not part of the team and should not be building releases? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, we are opensource, we should provide everything, they might not be making canonical releases :)
<ralsina> mandel: those files are not necessary to make the software work, they are just needed to build installers. The installer is not open source.
<ralsina> mandel: after all, the installer is done using InstallBuilder. You need a license for that, you know.
<mandel> ralsina, you can get an opensource license for that.. I mean, our sources should be complete, if not, if we EVER get people to help use the will be like, WTF? where do I get those
<mandel> ralsina, I know it will never happen, yet I know the first person that will say WTF about that, and is the new windows guy :)
<mandel> but you are the boss, so you decide what to do :)
<ralsina> mandel: well, I am ope to suggestions
<mandel> ralsina, hm do we have the code for those dlls?
<mandel> ralsina, or is it from somewhere else?
<ralsina> mandel: we do
<ralsina> mandel: but I have never built them myself. We should add a README for them, too, according to the license
<ralsina> mandel: I'll do it right away
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, sounds reasonable, point to the code, and explain how to build them
<mandel> ralsina, we can use the share to simplify our work :)
<ralsina> mandel: pushed URL, explanation, and README. The license is a MIT-style "no guarantees, don't remove these paragraphs"
<mandel> ralsina, super! I think this is better since if we get ran over by a bus everyone else will know what to do :)
<mandel> ralsina, and we would not be the first ones to be ran over by a vehicle :(
<ralsina> In an ideal world, we would reimplement those DLLs but the code is gnarly
<nessita> rebooting after big update
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I do understand the fact that we do not have the time or resources, documenting sounds good enough for me :)
<mandel> lets hope google cache does the rest hehe
<mandel> nessita, I'm going to assume that your update went better than mine
<nessita> mandel: I updated to P before xmas, it went well :-)
<nessita> mandel: I was updating a kernel now
<nessita> (and it also went well, luckly)
<mandel> nessita, I did the upgrade, that went smooth, but the update after NYE was what broke it
<nessita> mandel: ah, hum
<nessita> mandel: it worked here :-D
<mandel> nessita, I'm glad for you :)
<ralsina> nessita: what do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/910834
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 910834 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 3 other projects) "The bin/ scripts should have no logic in them (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: what would be "no logic" in that bug report? cuz I see some scripts in bin/ and those are pretty logic-less
<ralsina> nessita: script should just be "from whatever import foo; foo.bar(sys.argv)"
<ralsina> nessita: we have option processing, for instance
<ralsina> nessita: maybe not even passing sys.argv ;-)
<ralsina> u1sdtool is far from logic-less, too
<nessita> ralsina: agreed on client  bin/  scripts, but does it worth the time but the rest, that has the option parse code there?
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, I don't understad
<nessita> ralsina: I think is a good idea to do that, specially on the u1client bin/ scripts. But from my POV, I'd say is low priority
<nessita> (given the things we have queued up)
<ralsina> nessita: I agree it's not a high priority
<ralsina> nessita: it does make windows releases considerably more work, though
<nessita> ralsina: I read from the bug report that the .exe will not have to be resign, but I'm not sure I follow that
<nessita> ralsina: the bin/foo may not change, but all the other pys will
<nessita> so why there would be no need of signing?
<ralsina> nessita: the exes only contain a loader and bin/whatever's bytecode
<ralsina> nessita: the rest is in library.zip
<nessita> hum, I, as a end user, would expect that the sign covers everything, included the library.zip, otherwise what guarantee canonical gives me that the library.zip is authenthic?
<ralsina> nessita: the second signing is for that
<ralsina> the whole installer is signed
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, but now you loose me (evidently I'm not familiar with that process). So, we have 2 signs? (I did not know that)
<ralsina> but also individual .exes need signing. So right now, it takes about 12 hours and three large uploads to get everything signed. And that can go down to one upload and whatever hours it takes IS to sign
<mandel> ok, I'm off to lunch
<mandel> bbl
 * mandel -> lunch
<ralsina> nessita: yes, first all the .exes (and python27.dll) need to be signed. Then the installer is built with the signe files in it, and the installer is signed again.
<ralsina> nessita: on windows, you have to sign every .exe, and the installer is an .exe too
<nessita> ralsina: I see. So we'd need to sign every exe only when they change?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> and are they changing too much lately?
<ralsina> nessita: well, at least windows-installer has.
<ralsina> nessita: and u1sdtool
<ralsina> and if we ever make u1sdtool --version do something useful, then that will change every version
<nessita> ralsina: we can workaround that importing the version from clientdefs, like we do now, no?
<nessita> anyways, I see your point. From my POV, I would advice tackling that after feature freeze, but if you consider it more important than the thing we're doing, we can ceratinly schedule it
<ralsina> nessita: it can wait until FF, I just wanted to get your OK about doing it
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense :-)
<nessita> gatox: you let me know when you fix the perms in the branch?
<gatox> nessita, ah sorry..... it's already fixed
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: the code you added to https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_906541/+merge/86911 is not a good one, os.path.expanduser('~') does not work well for usernames with non-ascii characters in it
<ralsina> nessita: it was used in the same file, IIRC
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<nessita> ralsina: gatox implemented a home variable in sso.xdg_base_directory
<nessita> ralsina: may be, but we need to fix that (gatox hasn't reached controlpanel yet)
<ralsina> nessita: I'll do a new branch and fix all uses on that file, then
<nessita> ralsina: well, if it's already used somewhere else, we can wait until diego reach controlpanel to fix it?
<ralsina> nessita: I am checking that
<gatox> ralsina, nessita, when my last branch of u1-client is approved.... i have another one to propose for controlpanel that should fix the problems in folders
<nessita> ralsina: I just wanted to let you know we should not be using that anymore (so is basically a FYI)
<nessita> gatox: right, you should also cover in your branch what ralsina added in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_906541/+merge/86911
<ralsina> nessita: ack!
<gatox> nessita, ah ok!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: hum, I wanted to ask here, sorry
<dobey> oh
<nessita> ralsina: were you able to run the linux tests for your is_root branch?
<ralsina> nessita: didn't try it since I touched nothing of the linux side
<ralsina> nessita: it fails?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please try?
<nessita> ralsina: no, I'm getting an error re-translations, and I want to see if it's a precise-only thing
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: I'll try on natty
<alecu> uh... hello...
<alecu> sorry guys I'm so late today.
<alecu> the first two weeks of january there's no kinder, so they are a bit... complicated.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> young cylons are so troublesome!
<alecu> lol
<nessita> hello alecu! I missed you
<alecu> hola nessita!
<dobey> it is too damn cold. :(
<ralsina> ayone has the "setting up the windows development environment" wiki page handy?
<gatox> ralsina, this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<gatox> ralsina, i updated the wiki today adding the comtypes dependency
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> gatox: if I am lucky, that whole page will re replaced with two commands in a few days :-)
<dobey> so few weeks then ;)
<gatox> ralsina, that would be awesome!!!..... and a lot easier to attract people to contribute too
<ralsina> gatox, dobey: well, the main missing bit is a buildout recipe for PyQt, which is kind of a pain
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, dobey hello :)
<dobey> hola mandel
<ralsina> OTOH, I do have a "full dev. env. in a zip" kinda working
<mandel> dobey, I'm fixing the proxy-testcase code, and while I was implementing the changes you suggested I've decided to change the test so they do not use a real url
<dobey> cool
<mandel> dobey, there are a few things to change related to cleaning the reactor, as soon as I'm done I'll let you know :)
<ralsina> nessita: tests for my branch are running OK on natty
<nessita> ralsina: right, seems like something related to translations is broken on precise
<dobey> it's because of the new intltool
<nessita> dobey: shall we add the clientdefs.py in the .skip file?
<gatox> standup?
<nessita> ralsina: another question, did you run the tests from your branch in windows?
<nessita> gatox: yes!!!
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<dobey> nessita: i'll get back to you in a minute; i just finished upgrading my laptop's packages, about to test it there
<ralsina> nessita: those, yes, I ran:)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> DONE
<ralsina> oops
<dobey> me
<nessita> ralsina: and is syncdaemon starting for you? I'm getting
<nessita> E:\client\review_fix_904300>python bin\ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<nessita> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nessita>   File "bin\ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 33, in <module>
<nessita>     from ubuntuone.platform import (
<nessita> ImportError: No module named platform
<nessita> alecu, mandel: standup?
<mandel> ups, sorry
<mandel> me
<ralsina> nessita: I'll check in a few minutes
<nessita> DONE: holidays! managed to avoid touching the computer for 10 days :-D
<nessita> TODO: catch up, reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed License page in Installer, fixed problem with dirty reactor in cp, tests improved for some of my branches, couple of reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<alecu> me
<gatox> mandel, go
<gatox> sorry
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, started process or january mini-sprint, canonicaladmin cleanup, bug triaging, started on a buildout config to make windows dev.env. repeatable TODO: calls, reviews, etc. BLOCKED: no
<mandel> DONE: Fixed machine, cleaned inbox from mail. Reviews for gatox and ralsina (please let me know when you are done with the changes).
<mandel> TODO: Finish fixing proxy-testcase branch to no use a real url and use a localhost one.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: holidays
<dobey> λ TODO: fix crashers in P, releases, fixes for gireactor from review, initial music store work
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> then me, then mandel
<dobey> now alecu
<mandel> dobey, sorry, I show my name and pasted my notes
<ralsina> mandel: I have no changes pending
<mandel> ralsina, true, sorry, I'll continue the review in a few mins
<alecu> DONE: force use proxy in libsoup based webclient
<alecu> TODO: use webclient in sso
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<alecu> ralsina, january mini-sprint ?
<gatox> mandel, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-agree/+merge/87282
<ralsina> alecu: syndaemon knowledge transfer and new hire welcome
<alecu> oh, and BLOCKED: on mandel's devtools branch!  :-)
<ralsina> mini in the sense that it's not the whole team
<alecu> ralsina, cool. Any idea on where & when & who?
<mandel> alecu, should be ready in a few mins, as soon as it is done, I'll ask you and dobey for a review
<alecu> mandel, vamos!!!! :-)
<dobey> review will take a while i think :(
<ralsina> alecu: nessita, facundobatista, Brian Curtin all week, you and I a couple of days
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I'm interested in the when so I can book tickets, if you tell me to
<ralsina> nessita: marianna is on swap today, I scheduled it for last week of january but I need to talk t o her
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina: can brian make it in that week?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> nice
<nessita> anyone: I can't start ubuntuone-syncdaemon using u1client\trunk. Can anyone try that, please?
<nessita> (that's in windows)
<ralsina> nessita: starts here. Maybe you didn't set PYTHONPATH?
<nessita> ralsina: I did... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/791728/
<dobey> nessita: ok, yes the 2 clientdefs.py files need to be added to POTFILES.skip
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll propose a branch
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I see my mistake
<ralsina> yes, ":"
<nessita> yes
<nessita> alecu: would you have some time to help me with some kinda-integration tests that use dbus?
<nessita> alecu: they are driving me crazy, and I (think I) checked everthing
<alecu> nessita, for you, always :-)
<nessita> alecu: let me know when you have 15-13 minutes (no rush, I have a lot of reviews to do still)
<alecu> nessita, can you point me at the code?
<nessita> yes, one sec
<nessita> alecu: the test suite is test_clients.py. The goal of the suite is to provide multiplatform tests for all the IPC clients that access the sso service, both for the SSOLogin and Credentials sub-services. The code is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_clients.py
<nessita> alecu: note that SSOLoginProxyTestCase is skipped, since it does not work on linux. You can try running a single test with:
<nessita> u1trial -t GenerateCaptchaTestCase.test_success ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_clients.py
<alecu> nessita, but that gets skipped on linux, so I should try that on windows, right?
<nessita> alecu: on windows they work perfectly, the problem is linux and dbus
<nessita> alecu: UbuntuSSOService, on linux, will start the dbus service, and the get_sso_client will give you an object with clients connected to that dbus service
<nessita> alecu: you should remove the .skip and run the test I mentioned, you'll notice it never finishes
<nessita> because the dbus call timeouts
<alecu> nessita, ok, but the u1trial line you pasted above runs one test that gets skipped.
<alecu> ok
<alecu> ah
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: right, you should remove the SSOLoginProxyTestCase.skip = 'foo' line
<nessita> alecu: the error I'm getting is ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntu.sso:/com/ubuntu/sso/accounts: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply. But if I pdb into the setUp, after the UbuntuSSOService() is created, and I connect to the test dbus address session, I see the service running
<dobey> nessita: btw, contrib/testing/testcase.py also needs to be added to POTFILES.skip in trunk I think
<alecu> nessita, my gut tells me something is not being called async
<alecu> looking anyway
<alecu> nessita, just so I don't forget: I don't like the "import BaseTestCase as _BaseTestCase"; I think you should rename the BaseTestCase class defined below instead.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, absolutely, this branch is on-going
<alecu> ack
<alecu> nessita,         getattr(self.client, self.method)(*self.params)
<alecu> nessita, that bit calls the dbus method, right?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, but is it calling the method in an async way?
<nessita> ... no
<alecu> right
 * alecu googles
<nessita> but... it should not block
<nessita> the method should return almost immediately -- perhaps the reactor is not giving a "turn"?
<alecu> "To make a call asynchronous, pass two callables as keyword arguments reply_handler and error_handler to the proxy method"
<alecu> nessita, right now the call is blocking, so the reactor gets no turn to handle the reply from your mock objects
<nessita> alecu: I see, so we need the async for the tests... even though we don't need them IRL
<alecu> nessita, we *should* have them async too
<nessita> alecu: right. Thanks *a lot*, I will continue from here
<alecu> nessita, no problem :-)
 * alecu adjusts his dbus hat, and rides silver into the sunset.
<nessita> lol
<alecu> nessita, btw: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/doc/tutorial.html#making-asynchronous-calls
<nessita> alecu: I certainly know how to make async calls with dbus, is just that I did not want that in the API...
<nessita> in the multiplatform, unified API
<nessita> alecu: it complicates the PB code a lot
<alecu> nessita, right. Then perhaps your code should add the async handlers... and have the sucess_handler be a No-op, but the error_handler should raise the error signal
<alecu> nessita, and the calling code should not worry about adding that.
<nessita> alecu: i did not understand the "the sucess_handler be a No-op, but the error_handler should raise the error signal". By 'success_handler' you mean the  cb = lambda *a: d.callback(a)?
<alecu> nessita, no, I don't mean the signal handler, I meant the reply_handler that's used to call the dbus proxy method and make it async
<alecu> nessita, but I'm thinking of another approach that might be more similar to the pb call
<gatox> people.... i'm going to leave now and resume my work tonight.... i'm not feeling very well right now :S
<nessita> alecu: right, but then I need the (windows) PB API to also accept the keyword reply_handler and error_handler... and call them somehow (given that the tests are multiplatform)
<nessita> gatox: oh, is it the heat?
<gatox> nessita, yep..... i couldn't sleep very well last night
<alecu> gatox, :-(
<nessita> gatox: me too :-/
<ralsina> gatox: take care.
<nessita> gatox: get better!
<gatox> see you later
<alecu> gatox, stop spending money on computers, get an air conditioner!
<gatox> alecu, jejeje tomorrow i'm going to carrefour to but an air conditioner
<gatox> i'm not going to survive the summer
<alecu> gatox, don't buy a portable one, they are a piece of crap
<ralsina> that heat was surely the alienware's fault
<gatox> ralsina, jejejeje
<gatox> alecu, roger that
<ralsina> gatox: +1 to what alecu said
<ralsina> the bad side is, you gonna need an installer
<mandel> alecu, one question, I'm using a mock server similar to the one you used in the webclient tests, is there a way to access to the protocol that is used, I want to know when the connection is lost so that I do not get dirty reactor issues
<gatox> ralsina, but the installer now is only just one script...... jejejeje deliraba
<gatox> ok....... gatox off..... see you later
<alecu> nessita, I think I found a better way.... give me a few minutes
<nessita> alecu: I give you whatever you need to have that cleverness flowing :-D
<alecu> mandel, in my experience, all the dirty reactor issues mean that there was some function that was not called; so it would not be good to wait till the connection is lost
<alecu> nessita, ok, here's my idea:
<alecu> nessita, we should stop using the dbus "proxies"
<dobey> nessita: you are doing releases today as well, right?
<alecu> nessita, both dbus proxies and pb proxies
<alecu> nessita, and we should use the calls by name instead
<alecu> by string name I mean
<nessita> dobey: ah, I wanted to talk you about that. I'm not confident on today's trunks to make releases, I haven't been using them. Unless there a specific change to backport, I would release in 2 weeks
<alecu> for instance, dbus.call_async("method_name") instead of dbus.method_name(...)
<alecu> nessita, ^ and the same for pb
<nessita> alecu: we can call by string name in ob?
<nessita> pb*
<mandel> alecu, I'm getting to the point where my second HttpClientFactory is used to retry the connection after a 407, and then I get a dirty reactor, with the first request only, and getting a 407 or 401 it works..
<nessita> dobey: I read about the libsyncdaemon issue, I'm +1 to release that. Are you aware of any other important fix?
<alecu> it's the default way to do it in pb; there's a bunch of crap our code does with metaclasses so it looks more like dbus proxies.
<alecu> nessita, ^
<alecu> mandel, can you point me at the code?
<mandel> alecu, sure, let me clean it a little
<dobey> nessita: there is a fix in sso that needs to go out; and i think we should make the releases anyway, regardless of what we think is or isn't important to get out. doing releases even if there are no changes, gets us in the habit of releasing on the schedule
<dobey> nessita: so for me "releasing on schedule" is an important fix :)
<nessita> dobey: I agree to that, but I'd also would like to update stables-3 from trunk, and I don't have the confidence to  do it. DO you?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> what has changed in the last week with nobody around to work on anything? :)
<dobey> maybe sso and cp got a couple changes last week; but for the most part, nothing's changed from the release 2 weeks ago
<nessita> dobey: I'll check
<alecu> nessita, http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/api/dbus.connection.Connection-class.html#call_async and http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/11.0.0/api/twisted.spread.pb.RemoteReference.html#callRemote
<nessita> alecu: I ll look into that, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, both call_async and callRemote take the method name as a parameter
<dobey> in u1client, there were 4 changes since last release, and they are all generally quite small; (plus the fixes i'm about to propose for the crashes)
<mandel> alecu, the code is in lp:~mandel/+junk/proxy-testcase if you run the tests you will see where it fails
<mandel> alecu, I would really appreciate a hand on this..
<dobey> there are 3 changes in cp, though not sure what the scale is
<dobey> i think they are also quite small
<dobey> and sso is 2 very small changes as well
<dobey> so i don't think there's any reason to not be confident :)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<alecu> mandel, looking right now
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<nessita> dobey: I will do the releases for sso, controlpanel, installer. Want me to do something else? protocol?
<ralsina> I have to go have a long lunch (relatives visiting) will be back in 90 minutes, I hope
<alecu> mandel, it's the u1-dev-tools branch, right?
<mandel> alecu, yeah, it is in lp:~mandel/+junk/proxy-testcase where I'm looking for fixes :)
<dobey> nessita: installer == windows-installer?
<nessita> yeap, sorry
<dobey> ok
<alecu> mandel, btw: the squid(2|3).conf.in files are very similar, right?
<mandel> alecu, yeah, there are some minor diffs between them, but that if they are there, the squi3 wont work
<alecu> mandel, your branch has some pdbs; but it seems to pass all tests here.
<mandel> alecu, really?
<mandel> alecu, not in my case.. so there is something wrong for sure, I'll keep looking
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/791786/
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll see wtf is going on in my machine
<alecu> mandel, this is oneiric, let me try on the precise vm
<alecu> mandel, I'll need to update it first
<mandel> alecu, thx
 * alecu tried updating his laptop to precise yesterday, but the updater kept failing
<nessita> dobey: where in the system should be located thye pylintrc shipped by u1devtools?
<dobey> alecu: it worked fine there
<dobey> nessita: on linux, or on windows?
<nessita> dobey: linux
<alecu> mandel, where is "there" ?
<alecu> sorry...
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting "bad" errors such as
<alecu> I mean:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/gtk/tests/test_gui.py:
<nessita>     34:  [F0401] Unable to import 'ubuntuone.devtools.handlers'
<nessita>     34:  [E0611] No name 'devtools' in module 'ubuntuone'
<dobey> nessita: /usr/share/ubuntuone-dev-tools/pylintrc i think is where it is
<alecu> dobey, where is "there" ?
<nessita> dobey: and I have nightli4es installed and updated
<mandel> alecu, he, I was like wtf, spain :P
<dobey> nessita: ah, yes; new pylint in precise i think :(
<dobey> alecu: sorry "here" not "there" :)
<nessita> dobey: and is that file being loaded in our u1lint?
<alecu> dobey, cool
<dobey> yes
<dobey> nessita: the problem is new pylint is being more evil i think
 * dobey *really* wants to kick pylint to the curb
<nessita> dobey: didn't we have a patch of our own for this?
<dobey> nessita: i think for a different problem we had a patch?
<nessita> dobey: as far as I recall, the patch was for this. And that may be the issue, since I just confirmed that python-logilab-common is 0.57.1-1ubuntu1 in my computer
<dobey> nessita: and if we have to maintain a patch for every new release of pylint, to be able to use it, then even more reason to just not use it.
<alecu> mandel, can you paste a run of that branch on your machine?
<nessita> dobey: and I should have the package from our ppa, no?
<mandel> alecu, sure, give me a sec
<dobey> nessita: probably not
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<dobey> nessita: did you forward port the patch to the new version and get it built in the PPA?
<nessita> dobey: no, I'm not sure how to do that, but if you teach me, I'm happy to do it
<mandel> alecu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/791800/
<dobey> nessita: i think we should just move off pylint :)
<nessita> dobey: no until we have a *better* alternative
<nessita> (and atm, pyflakes is not a better alternative)
<dobey> pyflakes is better :)
<alecu> mandel, try adding this line to some test file: twisted.internet.base.DelayedCall.debug = True
<nessita> dobey: I really don't want to have this talk now, it leads nowhere. Would you please teach me how to do the update of the logilab-common package?
<alecu> mandel, globally
<mandel> alecu, sure, I was doing that but commented it out :)
<mandel> alecu, let me run that again
<alecu> mandel, cool
<mandel> alecu, here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/791806/
<mandel> alecu, some of the passing tests are not there due to the buffer size, but the important errors are
<alecu> dobey, you ran mandel's test on precise, right?
<dobey> nessita: apt-get source the new version, grab the .debian.tar.gz for the older nightlies package, pull the patch file out and put it in the new package, fix the debian/changelog, make sure it applies and builds correctly, test it, and upload it to the PPA
<alecu> mandel, the weird lines in the previous pastebin are those above, the ones where squid complains about some process that's missing
<dobey> alecu: mandel's test?
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks!
<alecu> <dobey> alecu: it worked fine there
<dobey> alecu: updgrading to precise yesterday, worked fine for me, here
<alecu> dobey, doh!
<dobey> alecu: i upgraded my other laptop yesterday
<mandel> alecu, squid is complaining about the ip config, not about processes missing :)
<mandel> alecu, for example: 'WARNING: (B) '::/0' is a subnetwork of (A) '::/0''
<alecu> mandel, then the only difference is you are using precise and squid3, and I'm on oneiric and squid2
<dobey> alecu: i haven't run the squid branch on anything yet; all my reviews so far of it, were purely reading the diff :)
<mandel> dobey, can you try to pull from lp:~mandel/+junk/proxy-testcase
<mandel> dobey, and see if they pass in P ?
<mandel> alecu, yeah, but since it about async stuff maybe I'm just hitting the error more often, ut you will eventually
<dobey> not right now; i am doing something else and about to go get lunch :)
<alecu> mandel, in the previous paste:
<alecu> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 0 to process 6300: (3) No such process
<alecu> Waiting for squid to start..
<alecu> (signal 0? wtf!)
<mandel> alecu, yeah, is a test to ensure that the process is running, is a command line tool from squid, the message is kinda bad
<dobey>        0          0   n/a       exit code indicates if a signal may be sent
<dobey> (from man kill)
<mandel> alecu, it sends a signal to the process asking if it is ready, if not we wait
<alecu> mandel, I think I found the issue
<mandel> alecu, if you did, I could love you :)
<alecu> mandel, squid 3 knows how to speak http/1.1, but squid 2 does not.
<nessita> dobey: could you please trivial-review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.1/+merge/87378 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.1/+merge/87379
<mandel> alecu, la puta de oros!!!
<alecu> mandel, that means that squid 3 will try to keep connections open to web servers, to send more than one request in a given connection.
<alecu> mandel, also that means that the mock web server in twisted does not have it's connection terminated.
<alecu> mandel, hence the error.
<mandel> alecu, yeah, once you mentioned 1.1 it made sense
 * alecu is waiting for the link to the picture of "la puta de oros"
<mandel> alecu, http://86400.es/2009/02/24/la-puta-de-oros/
<alecu> "Squid trunk claims HTTP/1.1 support. Squid v3.1 claims HTTP/1.1 support but only in sent requests (from Squid to servers). Earlier Squid versions do not claim HTTP/1.1 support by default"
<alecu> http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/HTTP11
<alecu> "una mujer blanca, de cabello rubio o entrecano, generalmente joven, de una muy buena posición económica pero descontrolada a la hora de gastar dinero, generosa, apasionada, leal, pero soñadora e imaginativa como pocas."
<alecu> Madonna?
<dobey> nessita: cp one needs small fix :)
<mandel> alecu, hehehe could be, but I always think of the card :P
<nessita> dobey: looking
<alecu> "¿Quien no ha escuchado esta expresión alguna vez? Bien usada es en España y lo relajado que se queda uno al decirla." -> lol!
<nessita> dobey: ah, we should ask ralsina_lunch to change his whoami
<dobey> yes that too
<nessita> dobey: MP commit message updated
<mandel> alecu, so, knowing that, how the hell do I force the connection to be lost so that I get a clean reactor..
<mandel> alecu, this is like a dejabu, again the same problem with closing connections
<alecu> mandel, the way I'm doing it in my proxy branches is by forcing the disconnection with a header...
<alecu> let me find it.
<mandel> alecu, please
<nessita> dobey: want me to do all the protocol release process up to upload the tarball?
<dobey> nessita: if you want to sure; it doesn't have any changes does it?
<nessita> dobey: haven't checked, looking
<nessita> dobey: right, no change. So no new tarball?
<dobey> nessita: sure; version bump, bzr tag, and tarball
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: I ll do that when doing it for the rest (right now I'm at building stable-3-0 update branches)
<dobey> nessita: great, thanks; please prioritize uploading the sso release first. :)
<nessita> dobey: of course
<nessita> dobey: also, when you have some minutes https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/ignore-po/+merge/87383 (I targeted it to 2.99.1 as well)
<mandel> alecu, found it? need some help?
<dobey> nessita: and i have https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-crashes/+merge/87382 :)
<nessita> dobey: looking
<dobey> and i am off to get some lunch :)
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> me too
<alecu> mandel, I can't find it. I'm pretty sure I did something like that... but perhaps I solved it in a cleaner way :P
<mandel> alecu, hehehe I love when we have this kind of problems, make me feel stupid :P
<mandel> alecu, which branches are you looking at so that I can look at the code
<alecu> mandel, this is one of the branches I'm looking at: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests
<alecu> I'm pushing newer stuff to that branch.
<alecu> mandel, anyway: IIRC, that branch uses the qt4network http client, that likes to use HTTP/1.1
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll take a look then
<nessita> lunchtime!
<nessita> and another reboot
<mandel> alecu, I sometimes really hate twisted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791892/
<mandel> dobey, ^
<dobey> mandel: that's code you wrote, or that's code in twisted?
<mandel> dobey, from twisted
<mandel> dobey, I'm a bad person, but not that bad
<dobey> lovely
<dobey> yeah, twisted is nasty
<alecu> mandel, that's metaprogramming the documentation, right?
<dobey> but it's python, so that generally goes without saying ;)
<mandel> alecu, from here: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/browser/tags/release-2.0.1/twisted/application/internet.py
<ralsina> nessita: what's wrong with my whoami?
<mandel> alecu, I understand is doing something else
<alecu> mandel, "This module (dynamically) defines various Service subclasses that let you represent clients and servers in a Service hierarchy."
<mandel> alecu, and I hate them for that :)
<alecu> mandel, I think the bit of code you showed is more understandable than 11 classes that are very similar but slightly different.
<mandel> alecu, I'm sure something nicer could be done between the 2 extremes..
<dobey> mandel: rewrite it in vala? ;)
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: do you guys know what would be the best way to read gsettings from a pyqt application?
<ralsina> alecu: not the slightest
<dobey> alecu: uhm; use the gsettings API?
<alecu> I'm looking at libdconf-qt, but I've no idea how to check if there's python bindings
<alecu> dobey, would it be safe to use it from a qt mainloop?
<dobey> alecu: should be, mostly
 * alecu is tempted to use os.system("gsettings get ...")
<dobey> if there's a qt api though, use it instead
<dobey> alecu: why do you need to even?
<mandel> alecu, 'cause you cannotuse dbus, right?
<ralsina> alecu: using os.system is discouraged. Other than that, looks simple enough ;-)
<alecu> dobey, to put the ubuntu proxy settings into the qt proxy configuration object
<alecu> ralsina, yup, not "os.system", but "subprocess.something"
<ralsina> alecu: there is a dconf-qt which unity-2d uses
<dobey> ralsina: unity-2d isn't written in python
<ralsina> alecu: but I am not sure of python bindings for it
<alecu> ralsina, right, that's the project I'm looking at, and I see that it defines some bindings for QML
<alecu> ralsina, so I was wondering if some of those bindings allowed that classes to be exported to other languages, like GI does
<nessita> ralsina: could I please have a review for releasing windows-installer? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.1/+merge/87385
<ralsina> dobey: if dconf-qt is C++, PyQt-style wrappers are easy enough to write, but sounds like way too much work to replace a call to system()
<ralsina> nessita: want me to do a IRL?
<nessita> ralsina: if you can, that would be great
<ralsina> nessita: I can try :-)
<dobey> ralsina: well you could just talk to dconf directly over dbus or whatever
<ralsina> dobey: yep, makes sense. You can use dbus with PyQt
<alecu> dobey, I'm puzzled by this note: "Note: Most applications will not want to interface directly with dconf, but rather with GSettings." http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/GSettingsMigration
<mandel> I sometimes feel I have the invisibility super power (I mentioned dbus.. ) :P
<alecu> who is saying that!
<alecu> I heard a voice!
<ralsina> alecu: ghosts!
<dobey> alecu: right; GSettings does some extra stuff for you, that you'd have to do yourself if you talk directly to dconf
<dobey> alecu: and GSettings uses registry on windows
<mandel> the caterville ghost, give me a bucket of paint and you will suffer!
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on that branch
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, alecu I think I have an idea on how to fix that stupid dirty reactor issue on p with squid3...
<mandel> is a PITA but I think I can do it within the code
<alecu> mandel, cool
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, gatox_away , dobey see you all tom!
<nessita> bye mandel!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<dobey> cheers mandel
<mandel> ralsina, in case I forget, I should feel a admin request, reyes is a holiday in spain
<mandel> we are that weird
<ralsina> mandel: please file. Or show up ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, doing now :)
<alecu> mandel, dobey, ralsina: we can't use dbus to read settings from dconf
<alecu> only the writer is a dbus service
<ralsina> mandel: why?
<ralsina> mandel: that makes so little sense :-)
<alecu> reading is done in the users process.
<ralsina> oops I meant alecu
<mandel> ralsina, , hehehe I was trying to think a reason why we believe in three men that get into kids rooms while they are sleep..
<mandel> ralsina, I could just think of pedophiles :P
<mandel> ok, I need to go and buy presents with extreme urgency, a2
<dobey> to give a little kid while he's asleep?
<ralsina> mandel: do you rent your camel, or you own?
<dobey> lol
<alecu> this is why I hate Gnome Introspection: no python exceptions, but fatal errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/791943/
<verterok> alecu: nice! oh, a KeyError...let's kill the interpreter! :/
<dobey> alecu: that's a bug; it should raise a Gio.Error for that i think
<dobey> verterok: not quite; C doesn't have KeyErrors :)
<verterok> dobey: I see python code there ;)
<verterok> and expect a Key|Value|AnythingError
<alecu> dobey, right. But I've seen many of those fatal errors elsewhere while using GI with GTK or Gnome too.
<dobey> verterok: import ctypes; foo = ctypes.int("foo");
<dobey> although, python might handle that
<dobey> alecu: yes, GI is not 100% yet
<dobey> and may well never be, sadly :(
<verterok> dobey: will be replaced by something else?
<dobey> i don't know. not anytime soon
<verterok> I asked because of: "may well never be" :)
<dobey> well it's software
<dobey> it's not like GNOME 3.0 got released, and everyone just stopped working on GNOME :)
<dobey> and gsettings in precise is a bit more, uh evil, now; about schemas and keys, not being there
<dobey> basically, if there is no schema, it will abort()
<dobey> nessita: did you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-crashes/+merge/87382 ? :)
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ care to review that?
<nessita> dobey: not yet, finishing a former review for diego. On it soon!
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: isn't indentation wrong there? Just by looking at the diff :-)
<dobey> no
<dobey> all the other indentation is wrong ;)
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha
<ralsina> dobey: for C we could adopt using indent as a pre-commit hook someday, so that whatever style we choose we stick to it ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: i'm going to adopt not using C in this code :)
<ralsina> dobey: that's another way to fix it
<dobey> although it would be nice to have a nice "lint" solution for C/Vala/C++/C#/whatever
<nessita> dobey: why did you remove the marshaller? no longer used?
<dobey> it's not needed or used, yes
<nessita> dobey: looks good, +1
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> dobey: can I build the protocol package and you sponsor it, so I can practice a bit more?
<dobey> i guess
<nessita> dobey: would you help me solving a lint issue for the ussoc package?
<dobey> sure
<nessita> W: ubuntu-sso-client: package-contains-readme-for-other-platform-or-distro usr/share/doc/ubuntu-sso-client/README.windows
<dobey> ignore it :)
<nessita> dobey: you sure?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: thanks. How can I know which lint warning are ignorable?
<dobey> unless someone complains about that, but nobody should
<dobey> nessita: well, ones that start with E: must be fixed :)
<nessita> for sure
<dobey> nessita: and the W: ones, usually should be fixed.
<dobey> that warning makes no sense anyway
<nessita> dobey: well, apparently we're installing the README.windows on usr/share/doc, no?
<nessita> dobey: what I don't know is how to make a package to "drop" a file
<dobey> lintian is making a false assumption that the extension .windows is about the operating system from MS
<dobey> nessita: i think debuild or dh_something is installing that file, actually
<nessita> but it's! :-)
<nessita> (.windows is about installing on windows)
<dobey> nessita: it is, but it is not reasonable for software to make that assumption
<dobey> setup.py intall itself doesn't actually install the README files anywhere
<nessita> right
<nessita> but...
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ ls /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-sso-client/
<nessita> changelog.Debian.gz  copyright  README.gz  README.windows
<dobey> do lintian is complaining about something dpkg itself did
<dobey> which is brilliantly stupid
<nessita> dobey: is there a way to prevent a file of being "processed"?
<dobey> dh_shootselfinfoot
<dobey> lint: W: OW! I SHOT MYSELF IN THE FOOT!
<dobey> nessita: you can remove it after it's intalled, but i don't see the point in working around dpkg being stupid about itself :)
<nessita> ok, let's see what the sponsor say :-)
<dobey> besides, we also include the windows .py files
<dobey> and if you really wanted to, you could take the resulting .deb, and install it on windows, and use it
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> a way to tell lintian to shut up for such things, would be nice though
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/precise/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/ubuntuone-storage-protocol-2.99.1/+merge/87404
<dobey> grr launchpad and the stupid broken +download page :(
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I know :-(
<nessita> dobey: all 4 releases are made now, and the 3 packages proposed
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i hope we can get sso sponsored quickly
<dobey> man, doing releases is so easy when nothing changed
<dobey> nessita: uhm; did you do ubuntuone-installer also?
<nessita> dobey: I did  windows-installer tarball, no package
<dobey> nessita: no, not windows-installer; ubuntuone-installer
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<dobey> nessita: you uploaded to the wrong place
<nessita> dobey: oh, hum, let me look
<dobey> nessita: and i didn't realize that the filename conflicted with ubuntuone-installer :-/
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-installer/stable-3-0/2.99.1
<nessita> dobey: you're right, I ran this:
<nessita> lp-project-upload ubuntuone-installer 2.99.1 ubuntuone-installer-2.99.1.tar.gz
<nessita> dobey: will remove the download and re-upload
<dobey> nessita: also, please check that the milestones are deactivated for the ones you did release :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, got that in my ToDo now
<dobey> nessita: also, why is the ubuntuone-windows-installer tarball named as ubuntuone-installer?
<nessita> bu! the tarball generated with setup.py is ubuntuone-installer-2.99.1.tar.gz!!!
<nessita> dobey: don't know, checking (I just ran ./setup.py clean sdist)
<nessita> because of:
<nessita>     229 DistUtilsExtra.auto.setup(
<nessita>     230     name='ubuntuone-installer',
<nessita>     231     version='2.99.1',
<dobey> can we change that setup.py to use ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<dobey> right. let's change that?
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> dobey: shall I push to trunk so we catch this in next release and just rename the tarball in the stable-3-0 branch?
<nessita> or shall I push to stable-3-0 the name change?
<dobey> nessita: i think push it to both
<nessita> ack
<dobey> and stable-2-0 as well perhaps?
<nessita> yeah...
<dobey> nessita: we can move the release-2_99_1 tag on stable-3-0 also
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean
<dobey> nessita: i presume you already tagged the revision that you modified setup.py to be 2.99.1?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> how can I move a tag?
<dobey> nessita: making a new tarball with the name= change, we should mvoe the tag as well
<dobey> i think you'll probably have to delete it and re-tag
<nessita> dobey: hum... have you ever deleted a tag?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> 2 weeks ago even ;)
<dobey> nessita: so in the local stable-3-0 copy, you can "bzr tag --force release-2_99_1" to move it to the new revision
<nessita> nice
<dobey> nessita: then you'll have to "bzr tag --delete -d lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0 release-2_99_1"
<dobey> nessita: then push the branch again with the moved tag
<dobey> you have to delete the remote one, because bzr gets a little confused if you moved it locally
<dobey> and then try to push
<dobey> you can probably do tag --force on the remote branch too; but this way feels more "consistent" to my brain :)
<nessita> dobey: ack, done, it worked well
<nessita> dobey: tarball uploaded to the proper location now
<nessita> and i'm off for the day!
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> ok, bye crowd!
<gatox> back
<ralsina> hi gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: if you have a clean windows VM, I would love if you could try the stuff I described in my ubunet-discuss mail
<gatox> ralsina, i'll install one now
<gatox> ralsina, clean clean?
 * gatox reading the email
<ralsina> gatox: clean is better :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i mean.... a fresh install..... or with any dependency?
<gatox> i should read the email probablty :P
<ralsina> gatox: yes. Basically you need python, pyqt, bazaar and everything else is installed automatically
<ralsina> oh, and pywin32
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'm creating a new vm with win7 right now
<ralsina> gatox: cool. Remember to snapshot ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes! i was thinking exactly thaat! :P
<gatox> ralsina, i can't find the email....... which is the subject?
<ralsina> gatox: A first attempt at making windows development easier (please try it?)
<ralsina> gatox: here it is if you didn't get it: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57688/
<gatox> ralsina, i think i didn't get it..... i can't find it
<ralsina> gatox: it's ok
<ralsina> gatox: BTW, buildout.cfg needs a interpreter = python at the end so you have a python that uses everything that was installed ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> ralsina, this looks really cool!! this truly was needed for newcomers
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: apparently ubunet-discuss takes a while to deliver mail. I just got mine from 2 hours ago
<gatox> ralsina, i hope it arrives or i should check if i'm missing other emails
<ralsina> gatox: it should, eventually
 * gatox taking snapshot.... installing the programs
<ralsina> gatox: if it says "internal error" when installing logilab-whatever try again and it may work
<gatox> ralsina, the old trick of trying again in windows :P
<ralsina> gatox: well, it does look like a bug in pip, but yes ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, here is your email :D
<ralsina> gatox: after you do all that, bzr branch our code, and run it using build\bin\python and everything should work :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> ok, really really EOD for me. Bye gatox1
<gatox> ralsina, bye!
<gatox> ralsina, i'll let you know how it was
<ralsina> gatox, cool post to ubunet-discuss
<gatox> ok!
#ubuntuone 2012-01-04
<gatox> ralsina, ping..... just one question if you are still around
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, the script python bootstrap.py...... never ends?? just to know... because it stay at: "Generated script .... buildout"
<ralsina> gatox: it seems to go to background
<ralsina> gatox: after a bit, see if you have a bin\buildout.exe and that means it's finished :-)
<gatox> ok thanks
<ralsina> gatox: ok, ese error es que para instalar twisted se necesita Visual Studio. Parece que voy a tener que hacer el egg primero
<ralsina> gatox: mañana la seguimos ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, okas! no te jodi por aca porque crei que ya no estabas
<ralsina> no estoy ;-)
<n2diy> If I delete something locally, will Ubuntuone delete it too?
<n2diy> !delete
<ubot4> Factoid 'delete' not found
<lifeless> n2diy: yes
<n2diy> Ok, so it isn't a good idea to keep my backup box and this box synced to Ubuntuone, if I mess up this one, so goes the backup box!?
<n2diy> lifeless, thanks for being the only concious and alert life form on this channel! :)
<lifeless> yes, keeping in sync is u1's story :)
<n2diy> lifeless, roger that. I'm using it as an offsite  backup, so... I need to understand how to play with it.
<mandel> morning all!
<ralsina> good morning mandel!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, I'm finishing your review right now, I have some small comments but most of it looks great :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<ralsina> mandel: it's big enough that everything can' be right :-)
<ralsina> can't
<mandel> ralsina, + I wrote some ot if hehehe
<mandel> ugh, that is new, I swap letters between words..
<mandel> ralsina, done, comments written, let me know if all of them are clear and if you agree/disagree :)
<ralsina> mandel: the replace of @FOO@ is so it works like on linux
<ralsina> +1 on removing the glob import
<ralsina> or rather, let me work a bit on it and give a full answer
<mandel> ralsina, sure, I also did this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/even_more_unique_than_the_other_snowflake/+merge/86912
<mandel> ralsina, that one is approve, yet you have to remove your name from the header since it was greed to do that in all files..
<mandel> although I miss seeing my name everywhere :(
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I am removing it, must have missed some
<mandel> ralsina, just two of the, not much work :)
<mandel> ralsina, and it is approve so you can approve the merge as soon as you removed those :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool :-)
<mandel> ralsina, one question, do you know what is  dirspec.basedir ?
<ralsina> mandel: dobey's relacement for a bit of xdg
<ralsina> mandel: s we can remove that crap from sso
<mandel> ralsina, ah, superb, can it be replaced everywhere, I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605 and Basedir is there
<ralsina> mandel: can I ask you a favour? Can you check if all the files in snowflake have the right EOLs? Something like find . -exec file {} \; | grep CRLF
<ralsina> mandel: we'll do it eventually, I suppose
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<mandel> ralsina, one question, do you know how to config squi3 not to use http1.1 ?
<mandel> Is keeping the connections alive and I'm getting dirty reactor issues :(
<ralsina> mandel: want to not have keepalive?
<ralsina> mandel: I have a vague notion, give me 1' to check
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<ralsina> keepalive=1,1,1 (that should close any connection in about 2 seconds)
<ralsina> and tcpkeepalive=1,1,1
<mandel> ralsina, where do I put that?
<ralsina> in squid.conf
<mandel> ralsina, anywhere? cool, let me try :)
<ralsina> no wait
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina> at the end of the http_port
<ralsina> like this, mandel: http_port 3128 keepalive=1,1,1
<ralsina> hi gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, feeling better?
<mandel>  gatox, I did some of your reviews, please check the branches
<gatox> mandel, ok.... yep, much better
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting the following:
<mandel> FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 73: http_port 58557 keepalive=1,1,1
<ralsina> mandel: well, it's in the docs: http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/http_port/
<mandel> ralsina, he, stupid docs, in one part it says keepalive in other it says tcpkeepalive
<mandel> ralsina, is the later..
<ralsina> mandel: it happens
<gatox> mandel, sorry..... didn't understand this comment: "One question, can the xdg from sso be replaced by  dirspec.basedir?"
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> gatox, so, apparently there is a pacakge implemented by dobey that has some oof the functions from xdg and is called dirspec.basedir so that we do not all depend on sso
<mandel> gatox, I'm wondering if we can use that instead
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> hello mandel, gatox
<gatox> mandel, any reference to that package to take a look if it can be useful in this case?
<mandel> gatox, AFAIK is in the nightlies ppa already
<gatox> mandel, i mean..... do you have a link or something to take look into the code or how to use it?
<mandel> gatox, hm.. no idea of the name of the project, ralsina do you know the lp project for dirspec?
<ralsina> mandel: python-dirspec I think
<mandel> gatox,  ^
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i'm looking at the code
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: when you have a minute to try it, no priority, I have a new and improved buildout at http://u1.to/ralsina/O/build.zip
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'll try it now...... now i can open 2 vms at the same time (gatox cry)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm fighting with twisted at the moment (and winning) I'll be on that asap :)
<mandel> gatox, but you only have one monitor!
<mandel> buahahahaha
<gatox> mandel, you always have to ruin the moment!
<gatox> jejjee
<mandel> gatox, that is what she said ;)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nessita> hello again! (/me had internet issues)
<ralsina> gatox: Virtualbox has an awesome mode called "stretch mode". You can have two large VM screens visible at the same time if you don't mind that they look like crap :-)
<ralsina> hello nessita, duanedesign!
<gatox> ralsina, na, i prefer to use one desktop for each of them
<nessita> hello ralsina
<nessita> mandel, gatox: I just saw your comment in gatox's branch, re replacing xdg with dirspec
<nessita> mandel, gatox: we're not doing that for now, we will migrate everything to use it in separated branches
<nessita> mandel, gatox: specially because the package is not available in the ubuntu repos (yet)
<gatox> nessita, ok...... not looking at dirspec anymore
<mandel> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: you can look, but please do not make the change for now
<ralsina> mandel: did the keepalive change i squid make a difference?
<gatox> nessita, question..... is this really necessary??  "Can you please add tests to os_helper to reflect the changes you have made to path_exists, make_link and read_link?"......
<gatox> nessita it was TDD we already have the tests.... i change the code and keep working :P jeje
<mandel> ralsina, no, but I found a way to fix the issue, I implemented the HttpChannel protocol in twisted so that it kept a reference to the instance currently used, during the cleanup I force the timeout of the connection directly from the protocol
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<nessita> gatox: that's the problem, you changed the code without adding a test first that fails
<mandel> ralsina, that cleans everything and lets the reactor clean
<nessita> gatox: so, the first step would have been adding a test where you assert that path_exists(some_link_without_lnk) will give True
<mandel> ralsina, the good/bad things is that the issue was just happening in P because we have squid3 :)
<nessita> gatox: and that would fail, and just then you can modify the code
<ralsina> mandel: shouldn't those be cleared if you delete the instances that open them? as part of gc?
<gatox> nessita, you mean "windows/os_helper", don't you?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but then we have an unclean reactor exception from trial
<ralsina> mandel: oh
<nessita> gatox: no? (maybe I'm not understanding you?)
<mandel> ralsina, we want to have no selectables of delay callbacks in the reactor since it make the next tests to work in an unclean env
<ralsina> mandel: makes sense
<mandel> ralsina, do you remember the sso test that where failing? it is a very similar issues
<gatox> nessita, if the test should be for test_os_helper for windows only, or the platform independent version...... because the changes were for windows only... if it is for windows only i can test better the changes i think
<nessita> gatox: no, the test should be multiplatform, and in linux that test will pass, since os.path.exists will return True for links in linux
<gatox> ok
<ralsina> mandel: fix_809873 ready for another pass, comments answered
<mandel> ralsina, ok, give me some mins and I'll get to it :)
<ralsina> mandel: no rush :)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina do I have to test that the proxy tests work for versions earlier than N?
<nessita> mandel: they should, yes
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> mandel: not M
<ralsina> mandel: but yes L
<ralsina> Although M should be no problem
<nessita> mandel: if they don't work, we should have a clear understanding of why they don't, so we can fix after feature freeze
<mandel> nessita, I'm making sure they work with squid2 and squid3, I'll run the tests on the previous releases to check what happens
<nessita> mandel: awesome
<NickL> Hi, a quick ubuntu one question, I'm running out of disk space on my PC, but have loads of room in U1, if I delete a synced folder from my PC, will it delete from my U1 account too?
<NickL> rye, can you help with this ^
<beuno> NickL, if you first make it stop syncing from your desktop, and then delete it, it will become a cloud-only folder
<beuno> that is, only if the folder isn't under ~/Ubuntu One/
<rye> NickL, yes, unsubscribe the folder locally
<NickL> awesome. Thanks beuno, rye.
<rye> NickL, using ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<mandel> nessita, ralsina FYI the branch that was blocking alecu has passed all the tests in NMO and P, looking at L and will propose for re-review
 * mandel is waiting for his L machine to update
<gatox> mandel, nessita when you have a minute, please, re-review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<mandel> sure
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<gatox> ralsina, i'm getting this error now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792688/
<ralsina> gatox: more eggs that need VS to build. I can fix it!
<mandel> alecu, ping?
<mandel> hm.. I'm off to lunch
<mandel> lets hope they see this:
<mandel> alecu, dobey I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase/+merge/85019 to work on P with squid3, I have ran the tests from L to P and passes in all platform, may I have a re-review (including running the tests)
 * mandel lucnk
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> hello all!
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> hola alecu, dobey
<ralsina> kid's up, I gonna be a dad for half an hour
<alecu> mandel_afk, great news; re-reviewing.
<nessita> hola alecu!
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, question..... tihs issue is only for gtk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/865176 ..... am i right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865176 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Handle errors more gracefully, show user friendly message and hide technical details (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,In progress]
<gatox> nessita, sorry
<gatox> this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/870270
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870270 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows tool tip doesn't display if "&" is in the folder name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<nessita> gatox: yes
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> just to be sure
<nessita> gatox: but what is the question?
<nessita> gatox: I said "yes" meaning "I see the bug report"
<gatox> ahhhhh
<gatox> nessita, if it's only valid for gtk
<gatox> it seems
<nessita> gatox: have you tried in the QT control panel?
<gatox> nessita, i was looking at the description of the bug (and it's looks like controlpanel in linux).... i couldn't add a folder in windows.... i'm trying
<nessita> gatox: you can try using the qt control panel on linux
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> internet connection is acting up, apparently
<nessita> ralsina: shall we skype?
<ralsina> nessita: it's a bit noisy here, but let's try
<nessita> ralsina: you still in mdq?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: I see you as offline on skype
<dobey> gatox: that bug is about the gtk control panel, yes
<nessita> ralsina: calling you
<ralsina> nessita: ca you hear me?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> ralsina: can you hear me?
<ralsina> then I can't hear you
<nessita> ralsina: give one sec
<nessita> ralsina: can you please call me?
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> ralsina: you can hear me?
<ralsina> no
<ralsina> :-(
<ralsina> will you have mumble later?
<nessita> ralsina: one sec, will install padevchooser
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: not in this machine :-(
<gatox> dobey, thanks
<beuno> ralsina, bug #911792 is for you!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911792 in ubuntuone-client "Messaging menu turns blue when I get a share, can't do anything about it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911792
<ralsina> beuno: thanks!
<beuno> (has been happening for a while, but thought it was time to file it to fix it for P!)
<nessita> ralsina: I have no idea why audio input is not working, will try a little bit longer t fix
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, mandel, dobey, gatox: very very very trivial branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_911784/+merge/87483
<ralsina> nessita: no rush
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<nessita> ralsina: restarting skype made it work
<nessita> ralsina: calling you, if you're available
<ralsina> nessita: sure, go ahead
<alecu> ralsina, +1
<gatox> ralsina, +1
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, so, the way i fixed was to implement a version of the HTTPChannel and force a timeout of the connection, how do you see that?
<mandel> alecu, does it sound hacky?
<alecu> mandel, yup.
<mandel> alecu, whenever you take a look let me know, but is the only way I found how to solve the issue in a reliable manner with squid3
<mandel> alecu, I'm moving to other proxy bugs, from this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-proxy which ones do you have?
<alecu> mandel, sorry, where did you put the timeout?
<alecu> mandel, I see that you've added a teardown_client_server, and that looks good.
<duanedesign> mandel: hello
<mandel> alecu, grep for self.site.protocol.protocolInstance.timeoutConnection()
<alecu> ahhh, cool. Looking.
<duanedesign> mandel: I have a user that gets this error https://pastebin.canonical.com/57717/
<mandel> alecu, I think that is ok, but I'm not 100% sure and you are the twisted guy :)
<mandel> duanedesign, hello! long time no see
<mandel> duanedesign, let me check
<duanedesign> mandel: i saw a bug you worked on that appears to be this issue
<mandel> duanedesign, which package is he using?
<alecu> mandel, that's perfectly fine: you are forcing the mock webserver to timeout when closing. (I understand a different thing)
<mandel> duanedesign, he is missing the pem file from ubuntuone storage protocol, which are in the storage protocol trunk
<alecu> mandel, in fact, it's a lovely solution.
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is what I meant to say :)
<duanedesign> mandel: would this cause the sync to get to 'stuck'. And possibly produce the "DeadReferenceError 'Calling Stale Broker'" error?
<alecu> mandel, I think you've said it right the first time, I understood cualquiera.
<mandel> alecu, I'm glad to hear that, I though I was being stupid, which is common lately :P
<mandel> duanedesign, hm.. it could possible mean that, is he getting the Stale Broker error from control panel?
<mandel> duanedesign, that error usually means that the is a reference of the IPC in one of the UI applications, and sd gc that object
<gatox> me
<alecu> mandel, two small needsfixing, but the branch looks great!
<mandel> me
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase/+merge/85019
<mandel> alecu, superb!
<nessita> me
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> me too
<alecu> nessita, what's with all the @pinging?
<alecu> ok!
<duanedesign> mandel: Not sure what version they are running. Should updating to the latest version fix the missing pem file?
<nessita> me
<alecu> nessita, what's with all the @pinging?
<gatox> ralsina, dobey standup?
<ralsina> me
<alecu> nessita, I saw the first "me" before you disconnected.
<nessita> alecu: my internet connection is not working right today, so I don't know when I'm off IRC (cuz pidgin shows me online the same)
<mandel> duanedesign, should, also, we need to know which one he is using and find out why the pems are not there...
<duanedesign> kk, thanks
<dobey> meh
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Added some tests to my branches, investigating some issues.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Bug #865176, Bug #870270, and several more.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865176 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Handle errors more gracefully, show user friendly message and hide technical details (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865176
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870270 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows tool tip doesn't display if "&" is in the folder name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870270
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> duanedesign, let me know if you need a hand
<mandel> DONE: Finally found a nice wayt to use localhost address to test the proxy testcases so that the reactor is cleaned if we use http 1.1 with squid3. A number of reviews for gatox and ralsina.
<mandel> TODO: Fix the comments inthe proxy test case from alecu. Move to next proxy bug.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: lots of reviews, releases, catch up
<nessita> TODO: keep fixing the tests for bug #834730
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<ralsina> DONE: kept on pushing the windows packaging branch, first attempt at buildout-thingy, fixed minor string bug, reviews, 1-1 natalia TODO: fix more buildout, fix more bugs, some bug triaging sprint planning BLOCKED: no NEXT dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: fix crashers in P, releases
<dobey> λ TODO: uploads, fixes for gireactor from review, initial music store work
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> comments anyone?
<dobey> oh
<nessita> gatox: are you feeling better?
<dobey> nessita skipped alecu
<dobey> alecu: go :)
<nessita> oh, sorry, I missed that me
<gatox> nessita, yep......
<alecu> DONE: gave two hands debugging, worked on gsettings+qt, reviews
<alecu> TODO: land proxy integration branch, a bit more on gsettings parser
<alecu> BLOCKED: on mandel's branch that's coming real soon now.
<ralsina> EOD?
<gatox> nessita, i'm trying to track some bugs..... it should be an easy fix..... but the tracking part is kind of confusing...
<ralsina> oops EOM? ;-)
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean?
<mandel> ralsina, I don't mind EOD :P
<nessita> gatox: did you see my comment re: testing the qt control panel in linux?
<gatox> nessita, yep..... but i'm with another one before that one
<gatox> ok..... i need to go to the bank right now to hit some people..... i'll be back in a while
<dobey> nessita: the bug that was about, was specifically for the gtk control panel though.
<mandel> alecu, I just pushed the changes to the branch with the comments of the review
<nessita> dobey: right, but before closing, I want to be sure it works right on linux as well
<mandel> alecu, can you let me know which bugs from the proxy tag are free for me to tackle
<dobey> nessita: also, it's filed about 2.0.0, so we might need to fix it in SRUs for older versions as well anyway
<nessita> dobey: unless we backport the qt control panel :-D
<dobey> nessita: though perhaps a lower priority. i don't think closing it as "well we have a qt panel now" is the answer
<dobey> i don't even want to imagine thinking about backporting the qt panel yet :(
<dobey> and i don't have to think about that sort of stuff until march anyway, i think
<mandel> alecu, are you working on this guy: bug 884975
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884975 in ubuntu-sso-client "replace urllib2.urlopen with common web-client (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884975
<dobey> oh, i guess i should have had "TODO: File MIR for dirspec" also
<alecu> mandel, bug #884972 and bug #884975
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884972 in ubuntu-sso-client "replace urllib2.Request with common web-client (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884972
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884975 in ubuntu-sso-client "replace urllib2.urlopen with common web-client (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884975
<ralsina> I wonder what would happen if I file a bug that in the title says bug #thesamebug
<ralsina> and then mention it here
<alecu> mandel, I'll tackle bug #884973 next, since I already did some stuff to replace lazr.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884973 in ubuntu-sso-client "replace lazr.restfulclient with common web-client (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884973
<alecu> ralsina, a black hole?
<mandel> alecu, so I can move to bug #884972 and bug #884975, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884972 in ubuntu-sso-client "replace urllib2.Request with common web-client (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884972
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884975 in ubuntu-sso-client "replace urllib2.urlopen with common web-client (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884975
<alecu> mandel, yay!
<lee_> hi
<lee_> with ubuntu one can i have 5 people all accessing the same logon account
<mandel> alecu, superb, I'll move to them now, let me know if you see any other issues with the test case after revno 80
<mandel> dobey, can you please review the proxy-testcase branch whenever you have the time :)
<dobey> mandel: yes, and when the insanely cold weather stops affecting neuron transmission :)
<lee_> hi
<dobey> uh, bye then
<mandel> dobey, ok :)
<mandel> dobey, and thx
<dobey> it is not supposed to be this cold here
<alecu> mandel, I found this lint error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792779/
<alecu> mandel, but it's also present on u1-devtools trunk, so it's not caused by your branch
<alecu> dobey: any idea if the above lint error will cause any problem?
<dobey> alecu: no. that is supposed to be there. it makes sure that u1lint doesn't exit non-zero for XXX/FIXME/TODO comments in code
<alecu> dobey: cool, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: which is why the comment is "test this doesn't fail" :)
<mandel> dobey, I could have not explain it better :P
<alecu> mandel, I've not run the tests on my P vm, because I still have to install more stuff, but I've run the tests on O, so I'm approving
<mandel> alecu, superb, dobey you do have a P machine, right?
<dobey> yes
<mandel> dobey, would you run the tests in the P machine then, it works on in my P, but is better that in is ran in a diff env
<dobey> when i get to the review :)
<dobey> i have a bunch of ubuntu uploads to do first
<mandel> dobey, yeah, no preasure, I just wanted you to know we needed a P
<mandel> alecu, the webclient_factory, does it take any *args or **kwargs?
<nessita> brb
<mandel> dobey, I keep forgetting that module that needed to be installed to run the sso tests so that you do not see the ui, do you mind refreshing my mind and tell me stupid at the same time? :D
<dobey> xvfb
<gatox_away> back
<mandel> dobey, thx
<mandel> nessita, alecu why is the sso ping url unicode?
<nessita> mandel: why or where?
<gatox> alecu, please..... when you have a moment, please re-review this old branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048 (only need your approval)
<mandel> nessita, in ubuntu_sso/tests/tests_credentials.py, line 430 for example, the current webclient throws this: TypeError: url must be str, not unicode
<nessita> mandel: what was your original question?  why or where is the ping url code?
<dobey> nessita: why is it unicode instead of str; not where is the code
<mandel> nessita, why is the ping url unicode?
<nessita> dobey, mandel: ah, misundertood the question
<mandel> nessita, np :)
<nessita> mandel: is unicode up to the point where we actually send it
<nessita> mandel: so we can add to it any variable with any unicode value we need (since we append specific t to store in our servers)
<mandel> nessita, hm.. have we ever tried that code with a funny char?
<mandel> nessita, I might not understand the docs from here: http://docs.python.org/library/urllib2.html#urllib2.Request
<nessita> mandel: if I recall correctly, we have tests for that
<nessita> mandel: why?
<nessita> mandel: why do you need to do, exactly?
<mandel> nessita, I read that is must be a str, not unicode, and my brain is confused
<nessita> mandel: yeap, that is correct. If you see the sso code, it will encode the url before using it
<nessita> mandel: see utils.oauth_headers, it calls:
<nessita>      99     url = url.encode('utf-8')
<nessita> mandel: so, what do you need to do? I may help you
<mandel> nessita, I was just wondering, I wanted to make sure that I indeed needed to do the .encode('utf-8') and that it was no error
<mandel> alecu, ping
<mandel> nessita, also, I think that if we do that, it should be in webclient, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<dobey> ok. need to get lunch. bbiab.
<nessita> mandel: in the line of code closer to doing the actual web request
<alecu> gatox, it seems that the last NeedsFixing in that branch was not fixed
<gatox> alecu, no??
<gatox> let me check again
<mandel> nessita, does this make sense then: #911844
<mandel> alecu, nessita bug 911844
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911844 in ubuntu-sso-client "Teh common webclient should be able to handle urls that are unicode and not str (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911844
<nessita> mandel: besides the typo, I would say we should agree on an API where the webclient only accepts unicode urls
<nessita> alecu: ^
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh sorry..... didn't see that one
<mandel> nessita, fixed the typo hehe
<alecu> nessita, mandel: a url is not unicode, its bytes
<alecu> hmmm
<nessita> alecu: is bytes before sending it thru the wire
 * alecu is not sure of the thing he just said
 * alecu googles.
<nessita> alecu: I meant, is bytes right before sending it thru the wire, with some encoding. Before that, I would advice having it as unicode
<mandel> nessita, alecu is a matter of agreeing, and how to make it so that it gets as bytes in the diff implementations, doing the decode in every diff implementation is a PITA
<alecu> ok, now I understand it.
<alecu> URLs cannot have unicode characters in them. They should be percent encoded
<alecu> IRIs on the other hand can have unicode characters:
<alecu> http://stackoverflow.com/a/2744184/1098199
<alecu> "While URIs are limited to a subset of the ASCII character set, IRIs may contain characters from [Unicode]"
<alecu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_Resource_Identifier
<alecu> let me rephrase the first part:
<alecu> URLs cannot have unicode characters in them. Any unicode characters in an IRI should be encoded with Punycode if they are part of the hostname, or percent encoded if part of the path, query string or fragment id.
<alecu> nessita, mandel: ^
<alecu> nessita, mandel: my opinion is that if we allow unicodes in URLs we should call them URIs and *only* allow unicodes to be used.
<mandel> alecu, yep, got it, therefore, in ourcase we just have to worry about the percent encoded because the hostname is coming from us, at least for sso
<mandel> alecu, the unicode bits may come from the APP_NAME for example
<alecu> mandel, at least for sso. We should check the rest.
<alecu> damn. I got the last sentence wrong, again:
<alecu> nessita, mandel: my opinion is that if we allow unicodes in URLs we should call them *IRIs* and *only* allow unicodes to be used
<mandel> alecu, then we will have issues with some implementations since they will expect a str and not a unicode, I've already seen that error
<alecu> mandel, implementations of what? webclients?
<alecu> mandel, like the qt or gnome webclient?
<alecu> (by gnome I really mean libsoup)
<mandel> alecu, yes :)
<karni> How fancy, Sun Java is gone. yay Open JDK =_=` @$@#$%
<mandel> karni, sorry, I don't drink coffee :P
<karni> mandel: I guess you drink ice(d)tea
<alecu> mandel, well, our webclient layer will receive python unicode IRIs, and it will translate to whatever the underlying webclient expects (probably URLs expressed as bytes in most cases)
<mandel> alecu, exactly, so we need to add some extra code in common.py to work around that, right?
<alecu> mandel, the thing I want to make sure is that our webclient layer *always* receives unicode IRIs
<alecu> mandel, probably. Let's check what's the best place to put this.
<karni> mandel: (I hope you got the joke ;) )
<mandel> karni, its as bad as mine :P
<karni> mandel: hehe
<karni> mandel: no it's not, but are so-Java ;d
<mandel> alecu, ideally, common should be exposed to unicode, I think we can achieve that with inheritance, don't you think?
<gatox> alecu, this branch is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, alecu and this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<alecu> mandel, well, it depends on the backend
<alecu> mandel, for instance, QUrl already handles unicode: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qurl.html
<nessita> alecu, mandel: sorry I was heating my lunch. I agree with alecu, let's force unicode like we're doing it now
<nessita> right now we have an assert isinstance(url, unicode)
<nessita> we can rename the variable name, of course
<nessita> alecu, mandel: and I agree to have that bit of logic in the webclient layer
<alecu> nessita, exactly * 2
<mandel> alecu, we can provide a help function in common that does the transformation, and the implementation decides if it is needed
<mandel> nessita, ^
<alecu> mandel, let me check if libsoup needs it.
<ralsina> gatox: new buildout.cfg to launch when you have a minute: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57736/
 * gatox testing....
<alecu> mandel, libsoup has no mention of unicode, so we'll probably need to do it in the python layer: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupURI.html
<mandel> alecu, well, I called the default webclient_factory and got an error, so we do need that
<mandel> alecu, I'll go for a coffee and I can take of writting such a function, ok?
<alecu> mandel, I can probably add that on my proxy-integration-tests branch
<alecu> mandel, what error did you get?
<mandel> alecu, TypeError: url must be str, not unicode
<gatox> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/792871/
<nessita> lunchtime!
<ralsina> gatox: we sure depend on a lot of C code :-)
<gatox> ralsina, it seems :P jeje
<mandel> I'm out 10 mins, I need to go to the cash machine, will be back very soon
 * mandel cash point
<ralsina> gatox: another one, but don't stop doing anything else for this https://pastebin.canonical.com/57738/
<gatox> ralsina, no.... i leave it running.... and check later
<ralsina> gatox: sorry I make you do this, but installing *another* windows for this makes me cray a little
<ralsina> cry*
<gatox> ralsina, jeje no problem
<alecu> gatox, branch approved.
<gatox> alecu, grosoooooo!!!!!
<gatox> ralsina, i'm not being able to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/904551 //cc elopio
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904551 in ubuntuone-control-panel "two remove buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ralsina> gatox: neither can I
<gatox> ralsina, invalid?
<ralsina> gatox, elopio: that's why I think it's a repaint bug specific to elopio's box
<ralsina> gatox: ask elopio to re-check then we decide
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> elopio, ping
<elopio> ralsina, gatox, windows is "Installing update 1 of 2" ...
<ralsina> elopio: see you tomorrow ;-)
<elopio> which installer should I use?
<gatox> elopio, jeje fraking updates :P
<ralsina> elopio: last time I had one of those, it asked to reboot and it took 45 minutes
<ralsina> elopio: 2.0.3
<nessita> gatox: can you try a test to reproduce that?
<gatox> nessita, reproduce what?
<nessita> gatox: remove the current device, and re-login from the control panel, and do to devices tab again, without closing the controlpanel windows ever
<nessita> gatox: the double remove button
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh.... ok
<j0nr> hey folks, I see the scanning of music has improved
<gatox> nessita, AJA! you were right!
<nessita> gatox: :-)
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<nessita> yw!
<mandel> alecu, then, getting back to the conversation, do you take care of the fact that we accept unicode in the external interface of webclient?
<mandel> alecu, at the moment the two bug I assigned muy self in sso would be blocked until that lands
<alecu> mandel, yes, I can work on that on my current branch, since there are a few more changes to the webclients in it
<mandel> alecu, ok, then I'll move to something else in the mean time
<mandel> nessita, do you know if bug 907511 is still happening?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 69)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<ralsina> mandel: look at this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57743/
<ralsina> mandel: I think I just found ANOTHER corner case we need to handle in filenames
<nessita> mandel: not sure, I would advice testing IRL
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> ralsina, jesus christ!
<ralsina> mandel: indeed
<mandel> ralsina, so what is what you are doing there?
<alecu> ralsina, "con" is a reserved device name on DOS
<alecu> mandel, ^
<ralsina> mandel: files called CON.whatever are not visible to some windows tools
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but it also affects files called CON.extension
<gatox> ralsina, the script ends at: "getting distribution for coverage"??
<mandel> ralsina, alecu oh, but that does not occur if you have \\?\ :)
<alecu> ralsina, right, it's a piece of crap.
<ralsina> gatox: that should not be the end ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, it's still running..... but i don't know if it doesn't return the cursor or something else
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok..... it has been there for a whileeeee
<ralsina> gatox: some things take a while
<alecu> mandel, http://digitalpbk.blogspot.com/2006/11/why-cant-folder-be-named-con-or-lpt1-in.html
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... just checking.
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: but you can create CON.svg. You just don't seeit with dir :-)
<mandel> alecu, ralsina so, first thing, add a test case and lets see if it happens, then fix it
<alecu> ralsina, can you try with "dir \\?\con.svg" ?
<ralsina> mandel: file not found
<alecu> ralsina, probably the full path needs to be put before the filename
<ralsina> alecu: yep, did that
<mandel> ralsina, alecu let me try f ReadDirectoryChangesW gets the events, ok?
<ralsina> I will do further tests later, but once more the crappiness shines
<alecu> ralsina, has any user actually reported this?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu if it does not, then we are happy, we don't see then in any case, otherwise we have to find out if os.listdir which relies in FindNextFile works correctly or no
<ralsina> alecu: nope, thought about it because of a tweet by felipelerena
<nessita> ralsina: what does dropdox do? :-)
<ralsina> mandel: but if I have a con.svg on linux and sync it to windows, it will be there but invisible
<ralsina> nessita: I have no idea yet :-)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina dropbox ignores all those anoying file names, in their case, the went from Windows to Linux, so they already blocked you from doing all that
<mandel> I guess we can say they took the easy path, we decided to go in a more interesting way..
<mandel> nessita, AFAIk by looking at the code bug 907511 is still there, I'll be working on this then
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 69)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<nessita> mandel: nice, thanks. Do you need further explanation?
<nessita> is not trivial to solve
<mandel> nessita, no, I understood it, the add_watch on Windows is recursive, therefore we are adding a watch in foo, and events in foo/bar are raised, this should not be propagated until the sd did ask for that
<mandel> nessita, I guess I need to be smart in the way we know that we can listen all of the paths etc...
<nessita> mandel: right, until the caller explictly request a watch in foo/bar
<mandel> nessita, ack, will have it before friday for sure
<mandel> ok, I need to walk the dog, I'll be back here for an extra hour or so after :)
<mandel> laters!
 * mandel walks dog
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<gatox> ralsina, reallyyyy reallyyyy trivial review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-button/+merge/87521
<ralsina> gatox: close()? shouldn't that be hide()?
<gatox> ralsina, i don't think so..... when you remove the widget the session close, and when you re-login everything is created again
<ralsina> gatox: but close() for widgets with parents doesn't remove them
<ralsina> gatox: for that you have to delete them
<ralsina> widget.deleteLater() maybe
<gatox> ralsina, that could be too.... If the widget has the Qt::WA_DeleteOnClose flag, the widget is also deleted.
<ralsina> gatox: but does it have the flag? I don't know :-)
<gatox> ralsina, well... in this case it has the flag...... but i'll try with deleteLater() that should be more appropiate
<dobey> man, i wish these city guys would come use their gigantic leaf vacuum on my whole yard
<nessita> gatox: please make sure to add a test for that fix
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, i didn't skip the test part just to avoid it :P i did it because i'm not quite sure how to do it.... because i should check for some object which i don't have a reference...... or should i check just that the "deleteLater"method is called?
<dobey> also, this ~$140 portable-ish usb scanner is one of the best investments i ever made
<nessita> gatox: I would love if you could check that displyaing the tab, deleting the device, and going to the tab again, shows only one button
<dobey> ok, i think i am /almost/ ready to look at mandel's branch again
 * mandel back
<dobey> need to make a couple phone calls first
<mandel> dobey, :)
<dobey> that will hopefully not take too long. the fact that i have to make the calls is annoying
<mandel> dobey, no worries I'll be here for long enough
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dammed? I'm stupid I was offline and I did not know.. :(
<dobey> eh?
<ralsina> EOD for me, I was early today. See you all tomorrow!
<mandel> dobey, nah, I though I was online but I was not..
<dobey> mandel: i don't see where you weren't on-line, but whatever :)
<dobey> mandel: ugh; we can't have one conf file for both versions of squid?
<ralsina> gatox: maybe I missed it, did the last buildout work?
<gatox> ralsina, it ends.... i'm going to try to run something now
<ralsina> gatox: cool! :-)
<mandel> dobey, there are some very annoying small diffs between squid2 and squid3 :(
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> fml
 * elopio building out...
<dobey> mouse stopped working on my laptop :(
<beuno> dobey, after un/pluggin in a monitor>
<beuno> ?
 * beuno has filed bug #910253
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 910253 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity (or compiz?) crashed, mouse stopped working (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910253
<dobey> beuno: no. i opened the lid from suspend, clicked on the terminal icon in the unity launcher panel, typed some stuff in the terminal, and went to move the mouse and it wouldn't move
<beuno> nice
<dobey> yeah, i think it's unity grabbing the mouse
<beuno> I've had that happened when pluggin and unpluggin, and once when nautilus crashed
<gatox> nessita, test added, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-button
<nessita> gatox: sure
 * mandel EOD, cu tom!
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<gatox> ralsina, i think it didn't work..... at least i can't run the projects because the imports for: qt4reactor, oauth and twisted fails
<gatox> EOD for me...... ralsina if you go back..... ping me... i'll be around
<gatox> ralsina, if you need anything to fix the script
<ralsina> gatox: hmmm are you using the python from bin?
<gatox> ralsina, ahhh no.....i'm using the installed python
 * gatox opening vm
<ralsina> gatox: anyway I think oauth will be missing
<gatox> ralsina, the python in bin is: py.exe?
<gatox> yep
<gatox> is that one
<gatox> i'll try with that one now
<dobey> hrmm
<gatox> ralsina, i'm getting this with sso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793125/
<gatox> using the py.exe inside bin
<dobey> how can we make squid3 not spew the warning about ::/0?
<gatox> ralsina, i've to go to buy something.... i'll read the log when i get back.... let me know if you know what might be going on
<ralsina> gatox_away, gatox: missing registry key/
<gatox_away> ralsina, not away yet.... how can i fix that?
<ralsina> gatox_away: you have to setup the .reg file mentioned in the wiki page
<ralsina> gatox_away: or someday we can fix it so it doesn't crash when the key is not there ;-)
<gatox_away> ralsina, ahhhhh ok.... i'll do that when i get back in a couple of minutes
<gatox_away> ralsina, that too :P
<ralsina> gatox_away: take your time, I am not touching it tonight
<dobey> ralsina: do you know how to get rid of the warning about "::/0" when "all" is included in the "acl all" in the config file?
<gatox_away> ralsina, ok..... i'll let you know later...... brb
<ralsina> dobey: you don't need to define the acl all in squid 3, IIRC
<ralsina> dobey: it's builtin
<dobey> ralsina: right, but you do in squid 2; so i'm wondering how to include it, but make the warning not appear
<dobey> maybe i should just make mandel fix the code to output STDOUT/STDERR to a log instead
<dobey> the squid3.conf appears to work just fine for squid 2, as long as the "all" is included in the "acl all"
 * nessita -> eod
<dobey> later
<BWV1041> hello. can anyone help me with a ubuntu one sync problem?
<BWV1041> i have ubuntu lucid lynx and ubuntu one doesn't start the sync, it says 0.0 Kb used (0.0%), it seems to be connecting and disconnecting intermittently.
<czajkowski> dobey: I logged that bug #910921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 910921 in ubuntuone-music-store "downloading users paid music from system keeps bringing you back to page 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910921
#ubuntuone 2012-01-05
<jo-erlend> how does U1DB do live replication?
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all.
<mandel> JamesTait, hell o:)
<JamesTait> Greetings, mandel. :)
<mandel> JamesTait, how is everything going in the server world?
<JamesTait> Busy, as always! :D
<mandel> JamesTait, haha I think the entire team is like that :)
<JamesTait> Yeah, there's so much going on at the moment.  It's a good place to be in the current economic climate, I suppose.
<mandel> JamesTait, is a way to luck at it :P
<JamesTait> Are you still working on Windows?
 * JamesTait -> Post-update reboot.
<mandel> JamesTait, atm I'm working on proxy support and fixing bugs on windows/linux
<Nafallo> hi :-)
<Nafallo> I just bought an album, and it doesn't seem to sync.
<Nafallo> banshee just say "Queued..." for all the tracks.
<Nafallo> it doesn't even show up in the webif.
<Nafallo> aware of any current issues?
<Nafallo> beuno? rye?
<mandel> Nafallo, I have not been told there are any issues
<mandel> Nafallo, usually beuno arrives a little later since he is based in argentina
<mandel> let me ask around to see if there are any know issues
<Nafallo> mandel: okay. thanks.
<mandel> np
<rye> Nafallo, let me check this
<Nafallo> rye: thanks
<Nafallo> rye: I got the confirmation e-mail at 10:29 fwiw.
 * mandel -> quick errand
<gatox> good morning
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<czajkowski> aloha
<gatox> restart.....brb
<ralsina> good morning!
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, buenas :)
<mandel> ralsina, I found how to get rid of the warnings from squid.. the conf that comes from default is wrong in squid3, lame
<ralsina> the all acl?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, it is a defal acl now, so you should not define it anymore
<ralsina> mandel: yep, mentioned it on IRC last night :-)
<mandel> ralsina, oh, I did not read that part
<ralsina> mandel, if you can take another look at the widows packaging branch I would be grateful
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> ralsina, sure, sorry if I left it behind,  do you have the link there? I can search for it if needed :)
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias
<ralsina> mandel: sure, just a sec
<ralsina> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
 * mandel re-reviews
<mandel> ralsina, in the code, you seem to use Popen and os.system can we just one of them
<mandel> ralsina, they are both used to call bzr
<gatox> nessita, hi
<ralsina> mandel: I can switch to Popen
<mandel> ralsina, that would be nice, it will make the code more consistent, right?
<ralsina> mandel: well, with Popen it's easier to get the output, with system it's easier to get the exit code
<mandel> ralsina, maybe with this: http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html#subprocess.check_call
<mandel> ralsina, will make it easy to get both, error code and stdout etc..
<ralsina> mandel: yes that would work. And subprocess sucks. ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, why?
<ralsina> mandel: because the API is needlessly complex
<mandel> haha I though you meant their code :P
<ralsina> mandel: look at this https://github.com/kennethreitz/envoy
<mandel> ralsina, hm... I don't know: https://github.com/kennethreitz/envoy/blob/master/envoy/core.py#L46
<ralsina> mandel: sure, you have to use threads to make it work like that. But it's cute :-)
<mandel> true
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-button/+merge/87521
<ralsina> gatox: on it
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> gatox: one note: if you don't show() the panel first, the widgets will always have isVisible() == False
<gatox> ralsina, ahh true
<gatox> ralsina, i'll change that now
<ralsina> gatox: so if you remove the deleteLater() it will still pass (I think :-)
<nessita> gatox: sure, I'm with the fix-links now
<gatox> nessita, i'm adding the show that ralsina told me..... uploading the code right now
<mandel> nessita, in sd, adding a watch is always done in the main reactor thread, right?
<nessita> mandel: hum, I would confirm with facundobatista
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, FYI yes it is
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, your script is working.... the only problem is: u1cp needs oauth, and storage protocol needs profobuf-compiler
<ralsina> gatox: yay
<ralsina> gatox: ok, protoc.exe just needs to be downloaded, and I will add oauth
<gatox> almost there
<gatox> ralsina, is it possible to add the registry file in the package and being executed along with the other process? so you can avoid to install the registry key manually too
<gatox> mandel, nessita review :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<ralsina> gatox: I need to do a script that does that, isntalls protoc, and sets envvars
<nessita> gatox: I'm on that
<mandel> gatox, ok
<mandel> ralsina, please let me know when you have move to POpen for the bzr execution
<ralsina> nessita: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/908888 we have not actually done a release for that, since it's a windows-only bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 908888 in ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk (and 2 other projects) "Windows: "Quit Ubuntu One" on the tray icon doesn't close syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 49)" [Medium,Fix released]
<nessita> ralsina: is released in the project, as in we already have the tarball out there
<ralsina> nessita: starting in 2 weeks, I will try to make the windows releases in sync with the linux ones
<ralsina> nessita: ok, strange definition of release
<nessita> ralsina: I "released" it in the project
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<mandel> gatox, in test_links_target_without_lnk_extension and test_links_target_with_lnk_extension, should we assert that the file was created?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm upstream, let's say, and the Fix Released on a project means the upstream released it. Then, each packager can do a release to each target platform
<gatox> mandel, that is being done in another test
<gatox> that checks that
<mandel> gatox, ah, ok
<ralsina> today is going to be a difficult day for me. My wife is kinda ill, so I have to take care of the kid intermittently. Sorry for any slow pings you may experience
<mandel> nessita, gatox I really do not like the new implementation of path_exists
<nessita> mandel: why not? it has the same semantics as the linux one
<nessita> mandel: perhaps we could improve that instead of adding the suffix .lnk we do a more fancy check to see if a path is there and is a link...
<mandel> nessita, gatox now, on linux, if you say os.path.exists(blah) it does not tell you that blah.lnk exists, what I mean is, wha happens we are indeed looking for blah and not blah.lnk
<nessita> mandel: but in that case we should change all the places that .lnk is added to do "something"
<nessita> mandel: in linux, bla.lnk is different from bla. The thing is that in linux, if either bla is a file, or a dir, or a link, path_exists will return true
<nessita> mandel: but the current path_exists function, will return False, in windows, for a path that perhaps exists and is a link
<mandel> nessita, unfortunatly, it is something that has to be more carefully though of
<nessita> mandel: perhaps we can change the code to be "os.path.exists(path) or is_link(path)
<mandel> nessita, that would be nicer, otherwise we are returning a bad information, I hope I make sense :)
<mandel> nessita, gatox FYI I just tested that indeed blah and blah.lnk can be in the same dir
<nessita> mandel: but... is_link just appends .lnk to the path and check that it exists. And if I recall correctly, you implemented is_link as just appending .lnk to the name? :-)
<mandel> ok, I'm off to lunch (early today) nessita can we continued the conversation after?
<nessita> mandel: can we wrap up really quick?
<nessita> mandel: what I would like to know is the rationale behind the current is_link method, in windows
<mandel> nessita, yes, I indeed appended the .lnk to the path, to ensure that the path existed, but by looking at the code, reading the target would be more correct,.right?
<gatox> nessita, mandel i think that checking os.path.exist or is_link is the same.... with different semantics
<gatox> valid too.... but the same....
<nessita> mandel: well, ATM checking the target path does not work well for unicode paths
<mandel> :(
<mandel> puto windows
<gatox> mandel, to read the target we needed to implement a workaround at this moment
<nessita> mandel: do you recall why you implemented .is_link just appending .lnk? perhaps you read something about that?
<nessita> perhaps we can trust that windows will not let you create a custom .lnk path?
<mandel> nessita, gatox to be honest, my fear is based on the fact that we use os.path.exists for blah and we get true because blah.lnk exists
 * nessita wishes
<mandel> nessita, nah, I simply appended the lnk because is_link is already stating that we are looking for a link and ergo we need to look for lnk at the end of the path
<gatox> nessita, what do you mean with a custom .lnk?
<gatox> mandel, i understand
<mandel> nessita, on windows we must always have a lnk for a link, and the is_link function is exactly asking that
<nessita> mandel: I see your point, and it makes sense. But we also need to have path_exists returning True for C:\blah when only C:\blah.lnk exists
<gatox> mandel, you can say it.... puto windows :P
<mandel> nessita, exactly, so we have to carefully think of that.. I cannot think of a decent way now
<mandel> maybe change the API in our code when doing a path_exists, I dont know, I just can see the future problem :P
<nessita> gatox: can you please change path_exists to use is_link instead, and file a bug that is_link has to be cleverer?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> mandel: would that be ok with you? ^
<mandel> nessita, sure, as long as we do know we have bad code (mine in this case) we are happy :)
<mandel> ok, off to lunch
<nessita> mandel: ack
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<alecu> mandel, ping
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<gatox> alecu, mandel is having lunch
<gatox> nessita, i've updated the path_exists implementation: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<nessita> hola alecu!
<nessita> gatox: ack, thanks
<nessita> alecu: I need another wise hand of your, when you have some time
<alecu> nessita, let's dance
<nessita> alecu: this is a single test that has those 2 errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/793732/
<nessita> alecu: besides the obvious, that I already checked (the clear_credentials method is there and the class inherits from RemoteMeta)
<nessita> alecu: any idea why PB is not "seeing" the clear_credentials method?
<alecu> nessita, no idea, checking.
<alecu> nessita, did you pasted anything above "this is a single test that has..." ???
<nessita> alecu: nopes, before that I have your "let's dance"
<alecu> nessita, ah, ok. Then, do you want to point me at some branch to look?
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<nessita> alecu: yes! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster
<gatox> alecu, nessita please when you have a moment review this branch so the functionality is complete.... the one from sso has been merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect
<alecu> nessita, I've ran the tests on that branch, on Oneiric, and they *all* pass.
<nessita> alecu: yes, this is windows (sorry I did not mention this explicitly, I implied it from the stack trace that has windows path)
<alecu> doh
<nessita> alecu: let me give you the cmd line to run that
<nessita> python C:\Python27\Scripts\u1trial --reactor=twisted -t ClearCredentialsTestCase.test_success ubuntu_sso\main\tests\test_clients.py
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: reading backlog. The main problem here is semantics. On windows you can have a file called foo and a link called foo (really, foo.lnk) and on linux you can't
<nessita> ralsina: right, the thing is that we need the same semantics in both
<nessita> ralsina: and, since we're going linux -> windows, syncdaemon uses the linux semantics
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: which is why this is a problem. We can just say "the link is called foo.lnk"
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what that last thing means
<nessita> (in terms of code)
<ralsina> nessita: if the filename doesn't end with .lnk it's not a link. So not add the .lnk when checking.
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I though about that, but that does not work in linux at all...
<nessita> ralsina: and we isolate all the platform specific things inside os_helper
<nessita> ralsina: where paths come without the .lnk, since syncdaemon knows nothing about .lnk
<ralsina> nessita: why would that affect linux at all? This will have to to be platform-specific code
<nessita> ralsina: indeed, and the platform specific code is in os_helper, where paths are given by params, and no path given will have the .lnk
<ralsina> nessita: why not? listdir returns it with .lnk,doesn't it? Oris it just for the shares link?
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, is for stuff like the shares link. For example:
<nessita> - some module of syncdaemon creates a link doing make_link(C:\foo)
<nessita> - later on, some other module of syncdaemon wants to check if c:\foo is there, and just asks for path_exists (because for this module, it does not matter if c:\foo is link or not)
<nessita> ralsina: I personally don't see a problem with path_exists returning true for c:\foo even if in the FS we have both, c:\foo and c:\foo.lnk
<ralsina> So path_exists, on windows, has to check for foo and foo.lnk and return true if either exists
<nessita> since, is "doubly" True :-P
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: yes, indeed it's very true :-)
<nessita> ralsina: that's what gatox added in his fix-links branch, but mandel is not convinced with that solution
<ralsina> mandel: get convinced ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: it could only be a problem if later we use the "wrong one" between foo and foo.lnk
<gatox> ralsina, nessita what mandel says is that you can have in windows a file named "blah"..... and "blah.lnk".... so if you ask for "blah" which is not a link is going to return true.... but.... windows users don't like files without extension :P
<nessita> ralsina: yes, though I can not imagine that scenario right now, considering how syncdaemon works. But I may be missing something for sure, I'm very sleepy (very veyr bad night last night)
<nessita> gatox: right, but is ok to return True in that case, no?
<ralsina> gatox: but that would be like having a file that is not a link with the same name on linux, unless I miss something
<ralsina> gatox: so path_exists would return true, but is_link would return false
<nessita> ralsina: right
<gatox> ralsina, but in linux you can't have "blah" (normal file) and "blah" (link) in the same dir
<ralsina> gatox: yes, you can't. But so what? :-)
<gatox> what mandel says is right..... but..... i don't see a way to solve that
<ralsina> gatox: we just have to decide "if you have a filename that is both a link and a not link on windows, you get the link" (or the other one)
<ralsina> gatox: and that's it. We have a corner case, documented, and that's life.
<gatox> ralsina, agree
<gatox> get over it or stop using windows :P
<nessita> gatox: hum I missed something, this will not work:
<nessita>     exists = os.path.exists(path) or is_link(path)
<nessita>     return exists
<gatox> nessita, why? maybe i missed something
<nessita> gatox: at that point, path is an unicode with the \\\\?\\ prefix, and is_link expects a"syncdaemon" path (utf8 bytes string, no prefix at atll)
<nessita> gatox: see the issue?
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmmm nop.....
<gatox> nessita, is_link is doing practically the saame as path_exists
<gatox> only adding the .lnk......
<gatox> maybe i'm not understanding this right....
<nessita> gatox: you can't pass a unicode path to is_link, the windowspath decorator will explote
<gatox> nessita, but path_exists also has the windowspath decorator
<nessita> gatox: right, but windowspath transforms the patch. So, a call to path_exists will be something like this:
<nessita> syncdaemon path (utf8 bytes) -> path_exists -> windowspath (checks that receives bytes and transform to unicode) -> call os.path.exists with unicode and is_link with unicode -> is_link -> windowspath (checks that receives path and transform to unicode) -> BOOM
<gatox> nessita, i see now...... so...... i need to revert the change and leave path_exists as it was before
<nessita> gatox: not really :-/ you should have the contents of is_link in another method without the decorator, and use that from inside is_link and frm inside path_exists. See, for exmaple, rename
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> gatox: native_rename is called from rename itself and recursive_move
<gatox> nessita, ok
<topdownjimmy> I'm running Oneiric, but I don't have an "Ubuntu One" address book in Thunderbird, even though I've set up contact syncing in the Ubuntu One control panel. Is there something I might have done wrong?
<topdownjimmy> Never mind -- I think it is because I had disabled the Evolution Data Server extension. I'm seeing the address book now.
<nessita> topdownjimmy: :-)
<nessita> alecu: so, if this is delaying you, just drop it, I will continue debugging
<nessita> alecu: I don't want to make you diverge, I was just seeing if you see something obvious that I missed
<alecu> nessita, well, my windows VM is not working right, so I'm trying to fix it... I'll need it in a few days anyway.
<nessita> alecu: :-) feel fre to fix it, but do not waste too much time on this
<nessita> gatox: did you run controlpanel tests in linux?
<gatox> nessita, i can't run cp tests on linux
<nessita> gatox: why?
<nessita> gatox: is just ./run-tests
<gatox> unless there is a fix and i didn't knew about it
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/793781/
<nessita> gatox: do you have a natty vm around?
<topdownjimmy> Doesn't the necessity of EDS for Thunderbird contact syncing mean that Thunderbird isn't really syncing to Ubuntu One, but is instead just syncing to Evolution?
<nessita> gatox: well, anyways, can you run u1lint?
<nessita> topdownjimmy: Ubuntu One syncs contacts from evolution-data-server to the cloud, so you can sync your contacts from all your apps that use EDS
<gatox> nessita, i neeed to create the vms again..... i lost them.... but yes... i can ru u1lint
<gatox> nessita, what do you need?
<topdownjimmy> nessita: Do I need to do anything to ensure that evolution-data-server is running? I don't see it in my processes.
<gatox> or is for any of my branches?
<nessita> gatox: your remove-button branch has lint issue, I pasted them on the MP
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh ok
<nessita> topdownjimmy: did you restart your session after enabling it?
<dobey> topdownjimmy: it should be running anyway, since the calendar and events stuff in the clock indicator needs it
<nessita> dobey: hi there! question, how's the twisted + gi thing going?
<dobey> nessita: i need to change some stuff per review, but have been blocked on releases and holiday for the past couple weeks, so i'll probably get to look at it today
<nessita> dobey: awesome
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049 is generating a criss-cross merge with trunk, and has a conflict
<gatox> nessita, oops :S
<topdownjimmy> Thanks nessita
<nessita> topdownjimmy: you're welcome!
<nessita> ralsina says that he's having issues with his 3G connectivity
 * dobey is having issues with the weather
<dobey> nessita: and yeah, i think cellular connectivity could be spotty, as i think solar activity has been up this week
<dobey> and since we're closer to it right now, than the rest of the year, and the south end is tilted towards it, well, it adds up :)
<mandel> dobey, I did udpdate the branch to remove the garbage in the terminal buffer :)
<dobey> yes i know you did
<mandel> nessita, gatox I was think, how bad would be to have a method called, path_exists_or_link? does it sound like utter crap :)
<nessita> mandel: so, we were talking with ralsina and gatox, and came to the conclusion that is ok that path_exists(c:\foo) returns True either if c:\foo exists or c:\foo.lnk exists
<nessita> mandel: since, in both cases, is true
<mandel> nessita, hm.. I think that we should be explicti in the fact that it will also check for link, I don't want some one to use the method without knowing that
<mandel> nessita, I can just picture the code in a few year, when we might be somewhere else and someone using it wrongly, if not, at least in the docs of the function
<nessita> mandel: but... why the need to be explicit?
<nessita> is the same semantics than in linux
<mandel> nessita, is not the same semantics as in linux, what does linux do?
<nessita> mandel: os.path.exists(a_link) -> will give you True if it exists
<dobey> mandel: my last comment wasn't that you should clean the terminal buffer; it was "since you did that, can we just keep this config value in, and have one conf file, instead of two" :)
<mandel> nessita, while on linux we can have os.path.exists(partial_link_name) -> true if file with such name exists or name.lnk exists
<mandel> which is completely different
<mandel> dobey, oh, well, the problems are that the two confs are different, jumping from 2 to 3 has some funny tiny annoying diffs :(
<nessita> mandel: I don't see the difference, sorry
<dobey> mandel: using the squid3.conf on squid 2 works just fine for me
<mandel> dobey, ok, let me try that in O, if it works in mine, I'll merge the confs
<dobey> mandel: using the same conf (squid3.conf) works for me in O and P
<mandel> nessita, ok, lets imaging I have a file called 'blah' in linux, that gets sync to a windows machine that has a 'blah.lnk' created by the user, what happens then?
<dobey> mandel: as long as the "acl all src all" is in the conf, that is
<nessita> mandel: user will have a blah.u1conflict
<nessita> mandel: and is ok, since to syncdaemon eyes, blah.lnk is the same as blah
<nessita> mandel: since syncdaemon knows nothing about .lnk
<nessita> mandel: the problem may arise if you have a foo.lnk in linux, and want to sync that to windows (but that is not related to this path_exists issue)
<mandel> nessita, it is the same because we make it be the same, the point being, we are making sd believe the wrong things
<nessita> mandel: I disagree to that, since in linux they are the same thing
<mandel> nessita, the only reason why we have path_exists is to use unicode and add \\?\ there are no other reasons
<nessita> mandel: I disagree, we need path_exists to have the same semantics in both OS, and dealing with symlinks is one of the thing to make equvalent
<nessita> mandel: and right now, path_exists on windows is returning False for c:\foo if c:\foo is a link, and in linux will return True
<nessita> we can't have different path_exists results for the same situation in each OS (and since we're going linux->windows, we need to be compliant with the linux semantic)
<mandel> nessita, shall we have the mumble metting and chat a bit later after that?
<gatox> standup or meeting call?
<nessita> mandel, gatox: ralsina said he has 3G issues, I'm texting him to see if he can make it
<mandel> nessita, ok :)
<nessita> mandel: we can, of course, though I still don't see the problem for syncdaemon use case. Would you please describe a scenario where having path_exists retuning True for links is a problem for file sync?
<mandel> nessita, let me find a code example, i might take time though :)
<nessita> mandel: why code example? :-)
<mandel> nessita, in syncdaemon :)
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> ah, ok
<dobey> nessita *must* be sleepy ;)
<nessita> dobey: what did I do?
<dobey> nessita: it's more what you didn't do. look at the time :)
<nessita> dobey: but today we have the weekly meeting in mumble
<nessita> dobey: and I was pinging ralsina thru sms to see what we'll do :-)
<dobey> oh right
<mandel> is 2012 where is my flying car and reliable network connection?!
<dobey> mandel: China.
<alecu> nessita: Precise keeps crashing in my laptop where my working mumble used to be
<nessita> alecu: ack. ralsina seems not to be available any time soon, so...
<mandel> me
<alecu> mandel, any idea about this 503 page? https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password
<mandel> alecu, shit! no idea, let me check!
<mandel> alecu, I get the 503 for https://bitbucket.org/ :)
<alecu> mandel, me too, so I was wondering if it was happening only in south america :-(
<mandel> alecu, maybe only in spanish speaking countries ;)
<alecu> @bitbucket: "We're still down, but we're zeroing in on the issue. Sorry, everyone"
<nessita> alecu: in ussoc/trunk/ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py:877, under start_service
<mandel> nessita, so no standup?
<nessita> alecu: what's the ActivationInstance used for? (besides getting the port and raising an exception if it's taken)
<ralsina> And I am back
<nessita> mandel: I guess no.. I guess we'll have the meeting when ralsina comes back
<nessita> and there he is!
<ralsina> Sorry people, 3g decided I needed to call tech support
<dobey> so
<ralsina> mumble?
<nessita> mumble!
<nessita> alecu, mandel, gatox, dobey: mumble?
<mandel> nessita, I'm there :)
<gatox> nessita, ack
<gatox> i'm configuring mumble..... sorry.... new machine.... forgot that
<ralsina> oops, sorry I didn't notice you were not there, gatox :-(
<gatox> ralsina, no problem.... my bad not to set that
<ralsina> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<gatox> ralsina, ack!!
<mandel> dobey, landing u1devtools and fix the conf in another branch
<mandel> dobey, mainly not to block alecus work
<dobey> i think it's faster to just fix it in the current branch
<mandel> dobey, I'll do that as soon as we finish with the mumble talk
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> np
<gatox> ralsina, i'll finish fixing some conflicts in a branch and then chech out another issue from my queue... and after that i'll review your branch.... is that ok?
<dobey> ralsina: do we need to do 1:1 chat today?
<ralsina> dobey: I think we covered everything on the team call, if that's ok for you
<dobey> yep
<dobey> ralsina: ah, on the roadmap spreadsheet, it still says "TBD" fo the music store :)
<ralsina> dobey: I'll fix it in a bit :-)
<dobey> mandel: i'm going to get some lunch, but ping me when it's ready, and i'll review as soon as i get back.
<mandel> dobey, ok, I'm nearly done :)
<dobey> ok, well i just need to grab food and will probably eat at my desk anyway. :P
<dobey> bbiab :)
<ralsina> lunch sounds interesting!
<mandel> dobey, alecu I updated the proxy-testcase with fixes in the condif and the look up of the binary following dobeys review
 * gatox lunch!
<mandel> nessita, dobey, ralsina, alecu EOD for me, nervertheless I'll be  back later today
<nessita> ack!
<mandel> nessita, also, tom is a national holiday in spain, so I'll be in irc very little
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks for letting me know
<mandel> oh, y que los reyes os traigan regalos :)
<mandel> nessita, alecu, gatox_lunch, dobey , ralsina ^
<alecu> mandel, gracias!
<mandel> alecu, dobey do ping me to land the testcase branch, ahora si, adios!
<gatox_lunch> mandel, gracias! :P
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me!
<nessita> brb
<dobey> mandel: cool, ok
<dobey> mandel: i am landing your branch.
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<gatox> nessita, conflicts resolved: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> ack
<gatox> nessita, forgot to integrate a line.... uploading now
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, did you finally find the error with the remote_* stuff?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, I'm debuggin from the opposite direction
<alecu> nessita, I finally managed to reproduce it, so I'll trying debugging it too.
<nessita> alecu: I have to solve a couple of things I found I missed regarding ActivationInstance
<nessita> and ActivationClient
<nessita> alecu: can you please confirm what's the goal of each one
<nessita> ?
<alecu> nessita, I think I got it... it's calling remote_clear_credentials on a SSOLoginProxy instance, but it should be using a different class
<alecu> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/794029/
<alecu> nessita, re: ActivationClient and ActivationInstance:
<alecu> nessita, ActivationClient is used from a given client process to see if a server process needs to be activated
<alecu> nessita, if no server is needed, one is started, and it waits till it's running.
<alecu> nessita, on the other hand, ActivationInstance is used on a server process just when it's started. If another instance of that server process already got the port, it means that it is already running, so it aborts.
<nessita> ack, perfect
<alecu> nessita, does the above pastebin make sense?
<nessita> alecu: and thanks for the debugging... yes, it makes sense, and I feel silly for not checking that
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we should paste those two paragraphs as comments in the Activation* code
<nessita> alecu: and yes, I will add that do to the code :-)
<alecu> nessita, what I did was added a print of repr(self) and dir(self) in the twisted code in site-packages.... re-cabeza, no?
<nessita> alecu: I never considered that :-/
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: but... why are the linux test passing? (rhetoric question)
<alecu> nessita, I also tried using pdb there first, but the thread started by either PyQt or the qtreactor break all chances of using pdb.
<nessita> the test code is the same in both OS
<nessita> yes
<nessita> hum... I think I may know where the bug is
<dobey> mandel: ping
<dobey> i think he tries to find ways to break his bzr whoami setup
<ralsina> mandel's whoami? What's wrong with it?
<nessita> ralsina: BTW, not sure if dobey mentioned this before, but could you please check that all your computers where you submit code from have as bzr whoami your name? looking at bzr logs, some has ralsina <the email>, and other only the email
<ralsina> nessita: I'll check
<nessita> ralsina: ideally, it should be: Roberto Alsina <your canonical email>
<dobey> name and correct e-mail address
<nessita> ralsina: we use that when releasing
<dobey> although i presume ralsina's at least has the correct e-mail address, since tarmac isn't bouncing on it
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it is a correct email address
<dobey> ugh, mandel used the shortened e-mail address for his recent changes
<karni> duanedesign: ping
<karni> duanedesign: Neale has shared a folder with me. The files are available on the web UI, but they're not downloading to my PC.
<karni> duanedesign: U1 said it's downloading 37 files, a minute later I check u1sdtool --status and it's telling me 0 downloads 0 uploads, and the files are not there.
<karni> duanedesign: uh, finally files from Neal appeared on the downloads queue after I rebooted..
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> karni: you go the email and then...go to the mesaging menu and select the folder. Then it tells you it will sync. Then it did not, until you restarted?
<karni> duanedesign: I accepted the share few restarts ago. Perhaps I interrupted the sync. But there's something more interesting, check out u1-internal (last few lines)
<karni> duanedesign: and hi :)
<duanedesign> aha
 * duanedesign looking
<nessita> alecu: you know, you're so groso. That was the issue (I was assigning "services" to an instance in a loop, and a variable was attached to the last item in the loop...)
<alecu> nessita, "grosa" are you. I can't imagine holding my attention to do a 7k-line branch like the one you just did!
<nessita> alecu: anyways, I will cleanup all the latest fixes and let you know so you merge in
<alecu> I'm giving it a quick glance, and it looks fantastic.
<nessita> alecu: glad you like it, becuase I feel bad since I promised you no more long branches and I lied
<alecu> well, I happen to love *this* one.
<nessita> alecu: but honestly, I can't find a way to make it shorther or split it in more than one
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/885292 (should i remove NetworkManager from u1-client and use just the one in sso?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885292 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: the current network manager is not calling network_connected (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress]
<gatox> nessita, or you mean something else?
<Fakrul> is there any problem with ubuntu one
<nessita> gatox: ideally, yes, we should use only one. And we should use the one that works ;-D
<gatox> nessita, roger that
<nessita> gatox: the bug itself says that the callback network_connected is never called. If we can fix it by using the same module from sso, even better
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> Fakrul: what symptom do you see?
<Fakrul> I am new to ubuntu one..having difficulties to authorize my device
<nessita> Fakrul: what kind of difficulties?
<nessita> Fakrul: what OS and version are you running?
<Fakrul> <nessita> it's Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Fakrul> it's showing "Errno 110"
<nessita> Fakrul: oh, uh, a very old client... let me grab someone who can help you better than me
<nessita> rye or duanedesign: you around to help with a Lucid client?
<dobey> Fakrul: are you behind a proxy?
<Fakrul> no
<dobey> Fakrul: whre is it showing Errno 110 exactly?
<Fakrul> Dobey: This is the full message "[Errno Socket Error] [Errono 110] connection timed out"
<dobey> oh
<duanedesign> hello Fakrul
<duanedesign> Fakrul: are you familiar with pastebin?
<duanedesign> Fakrul: I was going to see if you could pastebin or email me one of your logs so I can take a look and see if I can help you troubleshoot your issue
<duanedesign> Fakrul: the file is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Fakrul> duanedesign:  i am not quite familiar with pastebin...email to which id?
<duanedesign> Fakrul: I will PM you my email
<dobey> duanedesign: i don't think that's the log file you need
<duanedesign> dobey: you are correct :)
<duanedesign> dobey: just stuck at READY; Not User With Network
<dobey> you need oauth-login.log
<rye> Fakrul, hello
<rye> duanedesign, continuing here
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> i just sent the command
<rye> Fakrul, could you please run the following in the terminal - python -c 'import httplib2; c = httplib2.Http(); r = c.request("https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/request/", method="GET"); print r[0]["status"]'
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> duanedesign, ok, if that comes up with 200 then we'll try the real oauth request
<Fakrul> rye: yes output is 200
<duanedesign> ok , he saw that
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: does the log say where exactly it is failing to connect to?
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: ie, it is one.ubuntu.com that's failing, and not localhost?
<rye> dobey, no, the log says that connection times out, does not say where
<nessita1> alecu: ping
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> hola nessita1!
<nessita1> alecu: branch is about to be proposed, but you can now merge in latest (and hopefully last) changes :-D
<alecu> cool!
<gatox> EOD for me!!
 * gatox needs to go and buy an air conditionar to be able to sleep again :P
<nessita> alecu: I need to also propose a branch for u1client, it will be a little broken in windows until then (but not in linux)
<alecu> gatox, try to get one with color-switchable leds!
<nessita> LOL
<gatox> alecu, of course..... i don't buy other type
<rye> duanedesign, we need some heavy debugging. I am looking for the way to log the actual location of the message
<nessita> alecu: just confirmed all test pass in every platform, and there are no lint nor pep8 issues
<nessita> alecu: I will review the diff tomorrow and propose (but not today since I'm tired and will likely miss something)
<alecu> nessita, cool, I'll update
<duanedesign> rye:  let mw know what i need to pass on
<rye> Fakrul, could you please download the following file - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/oauthdesktop-logging.patch and patch the sources (will give the command line in a moment)
<Fakrul> ok
<rye> Fakrul, sudo patch -i /tmp/oauthdesktop-logging.patch /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py
<rye> Fakrul, if you downloaded oauthdesktop-logging.patch to /tmp, otherwise adjust the path for -i argument
<dobey> rye: i doubt that will help
<Fakrul> patch done
<dobey> rye: the logger call that logs that message is in bin/ubuntuone-login, and gets called from a signal handler over dbus
<dobey> but afaict, it's definitely the request token url that's failing
<rye> Fakrul, ok, now please killall ubuntuone-login
<rye> Fakrul, and then run u1sdtool --connect
<Fakrul> Oops, an error ocurred: Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<rye> Fakrul, is ubuntuone-syncdaemon process running?
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> see ya tomorrow!
<rye> Fakrul, u1sdtool is running as regular user, not as root
<rye> ok, /oauth/request/ api works properly for me
<Fakrul> oh ok
<Fakrul> no error..do i check any log?
<rye> Fakrul, ok, now what is u1sdtool --status ?
<dobey> rye: i wonder if the redirect is broken
<rye> dobey, tried it with tomboy and it is working
<dobey> DEBUG logging would be useful
<rye> Fakrul, oauth-login.log should contain something after you run u1sdtool --connect
<Fakrul> rye: ya there is some output...you can get it from http://pastebin.com/qtEbewX1
<dobey> you should have a browser window/tab open with a thing you click on
<rye> Fakrul, interesting... has anything opened a browser tab or window?
<Fakrul> rye: nope
<dobey> if it's going to time out, it should happen in ~5 minutes
<Fakrul> 2012-01-06 03:36:36,640:640.23900032 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth auth.py:443 Stopping temp webserver 2012-01-06 03:36:36,642:642.31300354 ubuntuone-login ubuntuone-login:118 [Errno socket error] [Errno 110] Connection timed out
<Fakrul> dobey: ya got the timeout request
<rye> good, this means that nothing opened the browser
<rye> Fakrul, ok, could you please run xdg-open https://www.google.com ?
<Fakrul> it opens my default web browser (chrome) and browse www.google.com
<dobey> rye: it's failing here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-2/view/head:/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py#L244
<Fakrul> rye: i need to signout for today. if you want i can PM my email id so that you can sent me the instructions...i will execute and update you.
<rye> Fakrul, does duanedesign have your mail?
<Fakrul> ya
<dobey> rye: so it works for me on oneiric (using a slightly modified stable-1-2 branch to test)
<dobey> rye: i wonder if something changed on lucid, in python, which breaks our custom url opener
<duanedesign> rye: you want it fwd'd
<rye> duanedesign, I can't seem to be able to access my lucid machine
<rye> dobey, no, it is opening auth window here
<dobey> rye: weird
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> later all
<alecu> verterok, tomorrow = freaky dbus friday?
<verterok> alecu: I wish, maybe I can dedicate a few hours to that ;)
<verterok> alecu: we could talk a bit about what you have so far and split work
#ubuntuone 2012-01-06
<stepnjump> Guys, my cloud is full and I am trying to make some space. I system | preferences | Ubuntu one in Ubuntu and deselected my folders to sync in there.. Why is it that my cloud is still stuck at 5 GB full ???
<karni> stepnjump: hi
<karni> stepnjump: When you unselected the folders in U1 control panel, it means
<karni> stepnjump: U1 will no longer sync them between this machine, and your cloud.
<karni> stepnjump: Practically, there may be other devices that sync with your U1 cloud, so this folder has not been removed from the cloud storage.
<karni> stepnjump: If you wish to free up some space by deleting that synced folder, follow these two steps:
<karni> stepnjump: 1) make sure you UNselect that folder in U1 control panel on any machine you wish those files to stay. This is imporant, otherwise U1 will delete those files in step 2.
<karni> stepnjump: 2) Go to one.ubuntu.com/files , sign in, and delete that cloud folder
<karni> That's it.
<alecu> stepnjump, that only frees space locally
<alecu> stepnjump, sorry, it stops syncing those folders locally
<alecu> stepnjump, if you want them gone from your account, try deleting them from the web interface.
<stepnjump> sorry karni just am reading what you wrote
<karni> stepnjump: no problem
<stepnjump> Oops I hope I did the right thing karni.. I unselected in U1 window on my computer and then I went to U1 website and stopped syncing from there. Is that ok?
<stepnjump> Now everything is gone in the cloud too karni. I hope I did the right thing
<karni> 1 sec
<karni> stepnjump: yes, "Stop syncing this folder"
<karni> stepnjump: I just thought there's an option to _remove_ it. That's the thing, you did right.
<stepnjump> Yes that's what I did karni
<stepnjump> oh good
<karni> :)
<stepnjump> karni, if I delete a file on one computer, it will delete all the files thoughout all my computers connected to that cloud right?
<karni> stepnjump: yes, that is how Ubuntu One works
<karni> stepnjump: unless this is somewhere inside a special "cloud folder" - then only subscribed devices/computers will be affected by that change
<stepnjump> ok
<stepnjump> right!
<karni> stepnjump: cloud folders are just "synchronized folders" outside of your ~/Ubuntu One
<stepnjump> My question though karni is: was it documented in U1's bug tracking that files would get deleted due to connection problems or corruption through U1 system and thus would delete files all across the board?
<stepnjump> I like gateau, la torta!
<karni> stepnjump: I'm not aware of such bug in U1. Perhaps rye or duanedesign will know more, but probably they have finished work for today.
<stepnjump> ok
<stepnjump> Is there a log for U1 that could list all the changes made on a daily basis so I could check for any abnormalities karni ?
<karni> stepnjump: There is, but I'm quite sure going through it manually would be a pain. We have a magician, he's called rye ;) You should ask him tomorrow :)
<karni> stepnjump: u1 stores logs in here ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<stepnjump> Also, if you could kindly pass a suggestion to rye for me please. When resetting ubuntu one's password, it provides a reset code in the form: ABCDEF (6 alphas). I would like to suggest that they would increase security by introducing upper/lowercase letters, numericals and special characters in the form JS920s8*Qjsj21&&#&@^
<stepnjump> That would tighten the security a lot
<stepnjump> Yes I checked karni there.. couldn't see details of sync'ed files per say logged in there
 * karni reads
 * stepnjump too
<stepnjump> Another suggestion would be to create a new file every day showing only the files that were updated with it's timestamp
<karni> stepnjump: I see. You mean the password reset token. SSO (Ubuntu Single Sign On) that Ubuntu One uses, bases the trust on the fact that you are the owner of the e-mail that you've provided (suppose it matches an account in U1). If so, only you have access to your e-mail inbox, so the token doesn't have to be really complex, because we're assuming your e-mail inbox is already secure. However, I will forward that suggestion, thank you :)
<karni> stepnjump: I am quite sure you can grep that from syncdaemon log :)
<karni> lemme have a quick look
<stepnjump> karni: oh... makes sense.. didn't think abt that
<stepnjump> I'm sorry, I'm new to ubuntu. Don't know syncdaemon.. what is that?
<stepnjump> I can google it
<stepnjump> oh yes I see it now... mmm
<stepnjump> I'll look into that. Thanks karni
<karni> stepnjump: I think you could get the uploaded files with grep -i upload ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2012-mm-dd*
<dobey> karni: that would make sense if we sent gpg-encrypted password reset token e-mails
<dobey> karni: ottherwise, your e-mail isn't secure :)
<karni> stepnjump: That's ok :) syncdaemon is the heart of Ubuntu One running as a service on your desktop computer
<stepnjump> one last question karni if you would? Is there a way to pick and choose which folder I want to sync withing ~/user/Documents? or I have to sync ALL of the documents folders recursively?
<karni> dobey: 'what' would make sense?
<karni> stepnjump: like, /home/stepnjump/Documents and all it's subfolders ?
<stepnjump> yepp
<karni> dobey: we could always request users public key before we send the password reset token over. of course ;)
<stepnjump> I don't want to sync everything
<dobey> karni: assuming that e-mail is secure
<dobey> because it's not :)
<dobey> anyway
 * dobey goes back away
<stepnjump> karni are you part of the U1 project?
<karni> dobey: I'm sorry, that's Ricardo's explanation
<karni> :)
<karni> dobey o/
<karni> stepnjump: Yes I am.
<karni> So is dobe'y :)
<karni> stepnjump: Sorry, back to your question. If you want to sync ~/Documents to U1, just right click it with mouse, select Ubuntu -> Synchronize this folder
<karni> stepnjump: This will sync _everything_ (recursively) from ~/Documents to Ubuntu One, a synced folder called "Documents"
<stepnjump> wow cool! If it's ok with you, I would like to mention this on my CV if you guys ever decide to implement my 1/2 suggestion..! lol Might get me a job.. who knows
<karni> haha :)
<karni> stepnjump: First step I made to get a job was appear on this channel, so you're in the right place ;)
<stepnjump> Ok karni, so if I select a folder to sync, everything under that folder level will be sync'ed as well? I'll have to play with it a little bit more
<stepnjump> what do you mean karni re: job?
<stepnjump> ok on sync'ing karni thanks
<karni> stepnjump: Yes. This means that if you upload a file from your friends computer via the browser (one.ubuntu.com/files) somewhere into the Documents folder, U1 on your desktop will automatically downlaod that file once your machine is turned on.
<stepnjump> nice!
<karni> stepnjump: If you change something, that change will be synced to the cloud and any computer you have subscribed to the Documents folder.
<karni> stepnjump: You're selcome. (and I meant to reply to your "get a job" thing :) job within Ubuntu)
<karni> /s/selcome/welcome ;)
<stepnjump> karni, may I suggest also that it would be nice to have a way to perform an audit trail to show to the user in a file what file/dir has been synced with a timestamp? ie. file 1 Tx by hostname_name/ file 1 Rx by Cloud; etc...
<stepnjump> Oh karni ok... Is that how you got hired @ ubuntu? From being here on this channel? I think that's what you were saying.. not sure though... No for me, would be just a job @ a bank. techsupport.
<karni> stepnjump: I have a better suggestion for you :) You can file two bugs (previous, and this suggestion) here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<karni> stepnjump: They will be marked as 'wishlist' bugs, and will wait for considering for inclusion, if our developers decide they're right suggestions.
<stepnjump> ok sure.. but if you work for Ubuntu... You are THE man!
<stepnjump> ok
<stepnjump> thanks
<karni> stepnjump: Well, far from just for sitting on the channel, the history is a little longer, but I started by joining this channel, yes :)
<karni> stepnjump: Thank you very much :) I work on Android apps for Ubuntu One.
<stepnjump> that is great!
<stepnjump> Wow you are kidding me!
<stepnjump> You are def. are a resource to keep!
<karni> stepnjump: Nope, I am not :)
<stepnjump> btw, my email address is stepnjump@gmail.com if you'd care to email me yours... I'd love to keep you in my contacts
<karni> stepnjump: Well.. it's 2:20 AM, and I'm still fiddling with code ;)
<stepnjump> lol... I know.. You guys are commited
<karni> stepnjump: Done! Have a great evening :))
<stepnjump> awsome thanks a lot. Hope we'll talk soon. Thanks again for your help.
<karni> stepnjump: You are very welcome o/ Enjoy Ubuntu One!
<stepnjump> I love it! great job you guys. Keep up the great work!
<karni> Thank you :) We are always happy to hear encouragement.
<stepnjump> recently I made the switch after computing on Windozed since the 1980's.. I love Ubuntu. Will never go back. This is great! Thanks again Karni
<karni> stepnjump: I've been using Ubuntu for quite a few years now, and I also think it's great :) You're welcome, and take care!
<duanedesign> definirly!!
<stepnjump> ciao
<rallydemon> yu
<rallydemon> hello
<stepnjump> Karni, after I stopped synchronizing Documents from Ubuntu1, now I have a problem because I still have 50% of the files from Documents on my netbook. Should I just ask U1 to synchronize? Will U1 know that some files are already there on my netbook? My Desktop has close to 100% of all the files..
<StepNjump_> hi guys, anybody stay up at this time for an information?
<StepNjump_> can anybody here still awake to answer a question for me?
<StepNjump_> I messed up a little bit. I stopped Ubuntu One to synchronize the Documents dir. However, on my other computer, I have Documents also. Now that I will tell Ubuntu One to synchronize everything will it crush all the other destination or will it look for differences within all subdirs? I'm a little bit worried to start a new sync. Could this create a planet-X running into earth kind of effect?
<JamesTait> Good morning all. :)
<gatox_> good morning
<ralsina>  good motning u1!
<gatox_> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> gatox_: I answered your needs_info yesterday, let me know if there's any other problems with that branch
<gatox_> ralsina, ok
<nessita> buenos días!
<Rookie407> hello to all
<Rookie407> damn it
<Rookie407> >.<
<Rookie407> hello fellow ubuntuers
<rye> by the way, yes, morning!
<rye> Rookie407, hi
<Rookie407> im new to ubuntu and linux for that matter any good tips and pointers i should know about?
 * rye is building the latest version for ubuntuone-indicator
<rye> Rookie407, i think you may want to visit #ubuntu channel for general ubuntu help. And askubuntu.com for questions/answers,  ubuntuforums.org for forum-like interaction. For  around-ubuntu things - www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<rye> Rookie407, this channel is primarily for Ubuntu One service, which is the file synchronization service for Ubuntu
<Rookie407> oh ok
<Rookie407> ty rye
<rye> Rookie407, you are very welcome. There is a whole set of ubuntu channels on FreeNode for various parts of the system, general help, design, platform etc.
<gatox_> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: cool, thx!
<gatox> brb!
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> hello ubuntu uno!
<nessita> hola alecu
<nessita> gatox_brb: ping when you're back
<gatox_brb> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: hola!
<gatox> nessita, buenas y santas
<gatox> nessita, what happend?
<nessita> gatox: I'm making reviews for you, and I noticed that, trunk windows installer will not work with latest sso code which has the netwrok-connect code in it. So, I understand that the windows-installer network-connect needs the SSO part, but why windows-installer trunk got broken? (I know why, I have the trace, let me show you)
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/794863/
<nessita> gatox: so, my question is: why would the sso triger the connectio_check? I would have expect the windows installer to trigger that check in the first page
<gatox> nessita, ohhhh yes......
<nessita> gatox: do you understand my question?
<nessita> (is not easy to explain :-))
<gatox> nessita, yes... i understand.... /me processing answer
<gatox> nessita, well..... i'm looking at sso and the installer..... and it was made that way to be consistent with what there is now.....  (but probably not the best solution)..... we could remove the _set_next_existing method from sso.... and put that little logic  inside nextId in the installer for the classes who has conflicts (SignInPage, LicensePage)
<gatox> basically move the logic to determine which is going to be the next page from sso to the installer for that pages
<nessita> gatox: hum, what about putting the connection_check call when displaying the fist page?
<gatox> nessita, mmmmm do you mean that the wizard check for the connection when it starts and show the license/signin page if it has connection or otherwise the NetworkDetect page?
<gatox> nessita,  i did it that way because the bug description says: "Before attempting sign in, the wizard should check for network availability and display the page provided by design."
<gatox> ubuntu one people nessita says that is coming back soon! network problems!
<nessita> wireless driver is acting up, *again*
<nessita> and the only way of solving it is thru reboot
<nessita> gatox: sorry, you got my last 3 messages?
<nessita> (10:52:55 AM) nessita: gatox: hum, what about putting the connection_check call when displaying the fist page?
<nessita> (10:53:18 AM) nessita: gatox: if there is no conn, there is no point in showing the "login/register" options
<nessita> (10:54:31 AM) nessita: gatox: and that way, we can isolate network checking in installer, which is (I think) the goal
<gatox> nessita, i'll copy my answer
<gatox> <gatox> nessita, mmmmm do you mean that the wizard check for the connection when it starts and show the license/signin page if it has connection or otherwise the NetworkDetect page?
<gatox> <gatox> nessita,  i did it that way because the bug description says: "Before attempting sign in, the wizard should check for network availability and display the page provided by design."
<nessita> gatox: right, I guess sign in will mean any sign in-related page, which is also sign on
<nessita> gatox: the whole installer depends on the net connection to function... so I guess it makes sense to check on installer "startup"
<nessita> ralsina: what do you think? ^
<ralsina> let me think a bit...
<ralsina> all pages after the one where you choose sign-in / sign-up require network, so a single check there  should be enough
<ralsina> nessita: not on startup, because on --install mode it shows the license page, and that requires no internet connection
<gatox> actually is checking in the next process for licensepage and signinpage
<gatox> i mean.... when you press "next" in any of that pages
<ralsina> next for signinpage doesn't seem necessary
<ralsina> you should already have network before the user clicks "sign in" ;-)
<dobey> nessita: eh? what version of libsyncdaemon do you have installed?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita is having connection problems
<gatox> dobey, ^
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> gatox: I am not sure that the next for licensepage doesn't necessarily get executed
<dobey> nessita: eh? what version of libsyncdaemon do you have installed?
<nessita1> dobey: hola rodney
<nessita1> ralsina: sorry, my wireless driver is nuts today
<gatox> ralsina, in license you have a custom button for agree.... and the click signal is connected to "check_connection"
<nessita1> ralsina: it freezes the connection and will not unfreeze until reboot
<ralsina> gatox: but what happens in the mode  where it doesn't show the license?
<ralsina> gatox: which is the default, I think
<nessita> dobey: I have latest in P when I reported that bug
<nessita> dobey: gnome-settings-daemon was crashinga lot for me yesterday evening
<nessita> (computer was up to date)
<gatox> ralsina, there is checking after you select one of the options from signinpage (the one with "sign in", "sign up", "close" buttons)
<ralsina> gatox: we should check before that, and not offer an option that won't work
<ralsina> gatox: or maybe not, if that's much harder
<dobey> nessita: what does dpkg -l ubuntuone-client say you have?
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm to do that..... i'll put the logic in the wizard __init__
<nessita> dobey: running
<gatox> ralsina, what do you think?
<ralsina> gatox: but if the admin is installing, then he may want to do it without internet connection, agree to the license and exit
<gatox> ralsina, so...... we can do this:
<ralsina> gatox: you may have to add a dummy page between the license and the sign in/sign up page
<nessita> dobey: nessita@dali:~$ dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<nessita> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<nessita> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<nessita> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<nessita> ||/ Name            Version         Description
<nessita> +++-===============-===============-==============================================
<nessita> ii  ubuntuone-clien 3.1+r1175-47~pr Ubuntu One client
<dobey> nessita: ah, it was fixed in r1176 for trunk
<gatox> ralsina, in the __init__ check if the license is going to be show and then do nothing yet.... if the signinpage is going to be shown check connection........ and in the case where the license was the first page.... keep the check_connection on license's next
<ralsina> gatox: sounds good
<gatox> ralsina, ok! i'll do that modifications
<gatox> nessita, do you agree?
<dobey> nessita: which apparently failed to build on precise because dpkg-buildpackage crashed :(
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89009901/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntuone-client_3.1%2Br1176-47~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> is rather nasty :(
<nessita> gatox: yes
<gatox> ok then!!
<nessita> dobey: twisted.internet.error.ReactorNotRestartable?
<nessita> dobey: is this using our twisted gi new reactor?
<dobey> no
<dobey> for some reason it appears that make killed itself in the middle of the test run
<dobey> which buggered the tests
<dobey> am retrying a build
<duanedesign> 'loall
<dobey> well crappety crap
<nessita> dobey: perhaps make was killed due to mem cnsumption?
<dobey> my screen is stuck in 640x480 now :(
<dobey> nessita: maybe, but i would expect the same to occur on oneiric at least, if that was the case
<dobey> oh yay
<dobey> xrandr saves the day
<nessita> alecu: loooooook!
<nessita> a branch to review that you'll love: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster/+merge/87759
<nessita> me
<nessita> gatox, dobey, alecu, ralsina?
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> DONE: finished fixing tests for bug #834730, reviews, weekly call
<nessita> TODO: propose bug #834730 for merging, make minimal changes to u1client so it works with that new SSO branch, some freaky friday (continue removing markes in syncdaemon)?
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> A review for roberto, talk about network detect implementation, modifing sso and installer to respect the new definition.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> FF and some bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: team call, some sprint planning, kept on pushing the packaging branch, reviews TODO: wrap sprint plans, finish code, finish buildout BLOCKED: sick wife, annoyed son, broken 3g
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: mandel's branch, gireactor work
<dobey> λ TODO: hackday, fixes for gireactor from review, initial music store work
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> alecu
<dobey> mandel?
<dobey> where is mandel?
<nessita> dobey: national holiday
<dobey> bah
<nessita> any comments anyone? (I guess alecu willpaste his standup when he see the pings :-))
<alecu> ehhh.... hola!
<dobey> mandel's devtools branch is approved
<dobey> but is blocked on him fixing his LP account config
<nessita> dobey: why exactly? I know his whoami is wrong, but why changed?
<nessita> alecu: go! ;-)
<nessita> dobey: "what" changed so his branches will not land anymore
<alecu> DONE: started with restfulclient replacement
<alecu> TODO: use it in sso, review nessita, freaky?
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> nessita: because the e-mail address he used, isn't on his LP account, so LP has no idea who it is
<nessita> dobey: oh, ok
<nessita> dobey: workaround would be someone else branching, pushing, and re-proposing, no?
<dobey> no
<nessita> branching from his branch I mean
<nessita> no?
<ralsina> nessita: will still have him as author
<dobey> i am going to try an evil workaround
<ralsina> nessita: we could just re-branch from trunk, apply diff manually and re-propose
<dobey> hopefully it works
<nessita> dobey: what would that be? :-)
<dobey> actually it will work
<dobey> well the one i was going to do, didn't work
<dobey> so i'm doing a different one
<nessita> dobey: you're still being cryptic ;-)
<dobey> just disable the check for a bit
<nessita> ah, that makes sense
<nessita> dobey: be sure to email mandel about the whoami thing, so we don't drop that
<nessita> (and neither does he)
<dobey> i said it in comment on the proposal, so he got an e-mail
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> wtf pylint. wtf.
<dobey> need to move devtools branch landing to newer ubuntu version i think
<gatox> FYI nessita is having connection problems again and its going to take a while to be back
<nessita> alecu: added a comment on the MP pointing to the u1client branch that has to be used with that sso branch so auth works in syncdaemon
<alecu> nessita, ? I didn't get that
<alecu> nessita, why do I have to use a sd branch to test a sso branch?
<alecu> nessita, you mean a IRL test of sd?
<nessita> alecu: yes! ;-)
<alecu> ok, I get it now :-)
<nessita> alecu: if you'd like to run IRL SD with my SSO branch, you need to apply a little patch I proposed for merging as well
<alecu> great
<nessita> alecu: all the rest will work without changes (windows-installer, controlpanel)
<nessita> I IRL tested myself
<alecu> most impressive
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> looks like maybe something changed relating to zeitgeist on precise, and it broke the tests
<dobey>     test_log_records_the_event ... [OK]
<dobey> has been stuck at that point for some time now in the nightlies
<dobey> man, too many of our tests depend on disk i/o
<dobey> no wonder they are slow
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> but they pass on my laptop, even if slowly :(
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<karni> seb128
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<bdmurray> I noticed an mp3 of mine in my Ubuntu One folder doesn't have any album art, so I added some.  Will it sync automatically or can I force it somehow?
<dobey> bdmurray: if the file itself was changed, it should sync automatically; you can disconnect and reconnect to force it to try again if it hasn't yet
<gatox> nessita, alecu trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-network-detect/+merge/87795
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<gatox> nessita, i'm finishing with the installer
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, now the installer doesn't depends from sso
<nessita> that rocks
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong!
<alecu> nessita, I'm trying to understand in sso, at what level is the data that the user enters in the UI transformed from unicode into bytes
<alecu> nessita, perhaps the UI already give utf-8 encoded bytes...
<alecu> nessita, do you have any idea about this?
<nessita> alecu: where do you see bytes instead of unicode?
<alecu> nessita, for instance, here:
<alecu> ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_windows.py:        self.login.register_user(app_name, "email", "password", "name",
<nessita> alecu: ah, right... that's wrong :-/
<alecu> nessita, ok, great.
<nessita> we should use unicode al over up to the layers that perform an actual IO
<alecu> nessita, so: can I assume that what sso is sending to lazr.restfulclient is unicode?
<nessita> the values that reach the account.py API should be unicode
<alecu> (in fact, I'm thinking of adding asserts isinstance(parameter, unicode)
<alecu> nessita, great.
<alecu> thanks!
<ralsina> I have to stop for a little while. Will be back in an hour or o.
<ralsina> or so.
<nessita> gatox: approved
<gatox> nessita, great.... i already fix the broken test in the installer and i'm adding a few more now
<gatox> should be ready in a couple of minutes
<gatox> omg...... this is bad luck....
<nessita> gatox: ?
<alecu> gatox, what happened?
<gatox> alecu, nessita, i forgot to delete the old install-network-detect branch with lot of conflict..... and i implement all the changes for network detect in that one.... i'm moving the changes to the real branch right now...... :(
<alecu> gatox, well, it's not so terrible!
<alecu> gatox, I thought something happened to your laptop :-)
<gatox> alecu, no..... but i was really happy: yeyyy i finish..... no, you don't
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> or to your electric power
<nessita> or to your fridge
<gatox> jejejjee..... i only suffer for code :P
<gatox> nessita, well..... you are going to wait a couple of minutes more for the installer branch :P
<nessita> gatox: is ok, i will not review today
<nessita> gatox: so do not stress yourself
<gatox> nessita, naaaaa... is not stress
<nessita> gatox: if you are in EOD time, just go :-)
<gatox> nessita, nono.... this is personal now! jjeej
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> gatox: you are here since 8 AM. Go away soonish.
<gatox> ralsina, just a couple of minutos more.... i'm almost done with the tests!
<alecu> nessita, I have not started with your review, but I've found a few lint notices (in Oneiric at least): https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster/+merge/87759
<gatox> ralsina, i'm using beuno standing desk technique..... so i have more energy :P jeje
 * beuno will take commission on gatox's extra productivity
<nessita> alecu: weird! did you use the latest revno? I fixed those
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> nessita, looking
<alecu> nessita, I get "No revisions to pull."
<nessita> alecu: latest revno should be 841
<nessita> alecu: I just completed another push
<nessita> alecu: seems like I did not do it, sorry
<alecu> cool
<alecu> nessita, looking great now, thanks.
<nessita> alecu: thank you
 * dobey needs a new desk
<gatox> nessita, alecu done.... review next week please :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> sure!
<alecu> gatox, you'll probably have to make me remember that :-)
<alecu> gatox, have a great weekend!
<gatox> alecu, :P
<gatox> alecu, you too
<gatox> nessita, alecu ralsina dobey enjoy your weekend!! EOD for me! bye!
<alecu> bye!
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<dobey> cheers
<alecu> nessita, you may like this small cleanup branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/silence-dbus-logger/+merge/87815
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<nessita> alecu: a quick look made me pee myself due to the emotion
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> alecu: approved
<alecu> nessita, don't joke with that! I've spent quite some time washing "bombachas" lately :-)
<nessita> alecu: lol
<nessita> ok, I'm eow
<nessita> see ya all next week!
<alecu> bye!
 * nessita wavres
<nessita> waves*
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<dobey> alecu: i like it. why not in devtools? :)
<alecu> dobey, I didn't realize this happens elsewhere. It was just annoying me while writing a branch so I went and fixed it for sso
<dobey> alecu: indeed we get annoying dbus messages in pretty much all the projects. though i think mostly they represent actual problems (dbus issues but tests pass anyway)
<alecu> dobey, so then we should fix those... In this case, it was txsecrets testing the changed keyring APIs, and dbus logging those failures when it shouldn't
<dobey> that's also true for some of the cases in the other projects as well
<dobey> though, i am concerned that blanket ignore of the dbus log messages will hide valid issues as well, even if we fixed all the currently broken ones, and something else pops up later
<dobey> blah
<dobey> all the desks close to what i want, are like $1200
<dobey> well, have a good weekend all
<dobey> later!
#ubuntuone 2012-01-07
<JasonGriffee> I can't get my files to sync, it times out, won't load account info.
<JasonGriffee> what might cause this?
<gatox> JasonGriffee, win or linux?
<duanedesign> Jason...missed im
<duanedesign> hello gatox
<gatox> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> gatox: up to anything exciting/interesting today?
 * duanedesign is playing with his new Android phone
<gatox> duanedesign, just coding ninja-ide jeje nothing crazy
<gatox> duanedesign, you?
<gatox> duanedesign, cool.... which one do you bought?
<duanedesign> gatox: I had an <whispers> iphone </whispers>
<duanedesign> gatox: now I have  the Samsung GalaxyII
<duanedesign> so far I really like it
<gatox> duanedesign, ahhhh that is a good one
<duanedesign> gatox: what have you been working on?
<gatox> duanedesign, in u1? or my free time? :P
<duanedesign> gatox: in U!?
<gatox> duanedesign, qt ui....... and fixing a lot of unicode bugs :P jeje
<duanedesign> :)
<vorburger> hello, is it OK to file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug with Summary "Ubuntu One Android Client Auto-Upload Photos cannot be disabled" ? I can uncheck Auto-upload photos in Settings > Options > Configure auto-upload all I want - it keeps uploading... I initially had it checked, then changed my mind.. it keeps uploading existing photos.
<karni> vorburger: Hi
<karni> vorburger: The project is ubuntuone-android-client, but so it happens I'm the lead developer
<karni> vorburger: Is it continously uploading your pictures right now? Or when you take a new picture, it auto-uploads it?
<karni> vorburger: Unless you reply here :) you can use this page instead https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+filebug
<vorburger> @karni oh hi, wow. It is continously uploading my EXISTING pictures right now. It's a fresh install just now, and on install I believe I choose something about upload existing pictures. Then I changed my mind and went into Settings to uncheck that, but it kept at it... ;-) I just uninstall and re-install to see if that helps.
<karni> vorburger: go to phone -> Menu -> Settings -> Applications -> Ubuntu one files -> Force close
<karni> Settings -> Applications -> Manage applications -> UBuntu One Files -> Force stop
<karni> vorburger: ↑
<vorburger> @karni: I already did that earlier - when I restarted it, it picked up where it left of - ignoring the settings.
<karni> vorburger: Oh.. it thought it were failed uploads hrm..
<karni> vorburger: I have a solution :)
<karni> vorburger: Ubuntu One Files -> Settings -> Cancel pending transfers
<vorburger> @karni: I have now un-installed and re-installed and choose that option to Never sync, and it's OK now. So I'm all good (no need to provide further support). Do you still want a bug report?
<karni> vorburger: if you force stop it then, it will not continue.
<karni> vorburger: No, but thank you for reporting that :) I have some improvements in mind for auto-upload, I'll remember about that isue.
<karni> vorburger: Terribly sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for coming here and letting us know :)
<vorburger> @karni: Well ideally if one change a Setting it should affect "ongoing" stuff as well? OK sure, no bug report then.
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> vorburger: Ideally, yes. That's the way how it should work.
 * duanedesign wonders if karni has irssi set to ping him when someone mentions 'Android'  :)
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<karni> duanedesign: actually.. that's a good idea. I think I had that hilight before. No, I was here by curiosity ;>
<karni> vorburger: Actually, ideally there should be a visible queue, where user can cancel any particular transfer, or all of them.
<vorburger> Android unrelated question... what's it with the "only works from ~/Ubuntu One" ?? It works nicely with "Ubuntu One" (great), but I can't get it to sync a ~/Test folder (or I'm too dumb to understand it; what-do-you mean "Cloud Folder" ?!). Any my Music is on an external drive, not in ~, and you don't support Sym Links... hm. Want me to move my ~ on that external USB drive (it's always on) just for U1?!
<duanedesign> karni: i have been brainstorming about words i could set to ping me when people need support
<duanedesign> karni: like 'help'. 'question'
<duanedesign> cloud folder is any folder in your Home directory you set to sync with Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> vorburger: ^
<duanedesign> the trouble with external drives is if they become disconnected Ubuntu One will think you deleted those folders
<karni> vorburger: It's not that we want you to move all your music. It's just theres great complexity with supporting symlinks, as they can cause recursive loops, and these need detection. Or synced folders inside synced folders.
<karni> vorburger: also, exactly what duanedesign just said.
<duanedesign> vorburger: you are  having trouble syncing ~/Test ?
<karni> vorburger: oh, by they way (yeah duanedesign :D), you can sync ~/Test to ubuntu one!
<karni> vorburger: if you make a folder in your home dir synchronize with Ubuntu One, it becomes a 'Cloud folder' (U1 team had to name it somehow)
<duanedesign> Chipaca does a good job of explaining why folders outside Home do notsync http://askubuntu.com/questions/51362/why-not-sync-folders-outside-home-with-ubuntu-one
<vorburger> @duanedesign Ok... so I do this: 1. Create New Folder TestU1 in ~, 2. Copied a photo into it, and a test with "Hello World" in it, 3. TestU1 > Ubuntu One > Synchronize this Folder. The Folder has the green checkmark. The two files in the test folder have no icons (but the ribbon with "Synchronize this folder" checked is there). The Ubuntu One Control Panel says File Sync is up-to-date. On the Android App and the Web the Folder is ther
<vorburger> e, but empty.
<duanedesign> vorburger: are you using Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 ?
<karni> vorburger: :)
<vorburger> no I'm on 11.10 - but since a few hours only ;-) it's an upgrade (but I don't know if it worked before, had signed up for U1 earlier, but only really tried it today)
<karni> vorburger: We never said Android app synchronizes files, I'm sorry. We don't support that yet :(
<karni> duanedesign: HE's asking about sync on Android.
<karni> vorburger: We only have *auto-upload* (as we call it), to back up pictures. Sadly, sync is not there just _yet_
<karni> vorburger: We will, however, be working on supporting that shortly (I believe February will bring API changes we need for that.)
<karni> oh wait.. I got it wrong again
<karni> vorburger: Could you check if the file is visible on https://one.ubuntu.com/files ?
<duanedesign> the folder emblems should be working in 11.10
<vorburger> I think you misunderstand: Forget Android all together. Based on the simply steps I did, the 2 sample files in my TestU1 do NOT show up on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/#f=u%2F~%2FTestU1
<duanedesign> ahh
<karni> vorburger: This is why the folder is empty on Android, right.
<karni> Looks like the file hasn't made it to the cloud, duanedesign ?
 * duanedesign nods
<vorburger> forget Android - so sorry I'm confusing you guys by having first brought up the point about the Android Photo Sync and then this - the 2 have nothing to do with each other - really sorry.
<duanedesign> vorburger: can you open a Terminal and run this command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<vorburger> The response of "u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l" is 0
<duanedesign> that will tell you how  many files are in the sync queue
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> vorburger: can you try the command :   u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> then:  u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that will restart Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> their was a bug where new Cloud Folders were not being picked up. Though I think it is fixed
<vorburger> thanking you for having posted http://askubuntu.com/questions/51362/why-not-sync-folders-outside-home-with-ubuntu-one, I read it now. Will the idea described there of mounting my external drive inside the home directory work, do you recommend that? I respect the difficulty of support symlinks.
<duanedesign> vorburger: I would. Chipaca is one of  our engineers so it is fairly safe to follow his advice. AS usual though i would make sure you have back  ups
<karni> vorburger: I imagine, the moment you unmount your drive, U1 will think files are gone, and remove them from cloud storage.
<duanedesign> but that goes for all data :)
 * karni shuts up :)
<karni> I'm gonna get some food, have a great evening guys.
<vorburger> @duanedesign: Yup, it looks like (it's still working on it..) the u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c seems to help...  whatever "bug where new Cloud Folders were not being picked up" is still there in 11.10 - would you like me to create a bug report or anything, or forget about it?
<duanedesign> vorburger: first run your updates to make sure you have the newest client
<duanedesign> let me see if i can find the bug
<vorburger> @duanedesign: Update Manager says Your system is up-to-date.. I'm sorry to be trouble, but "u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l" keeps says 4 (3x 5 MB Photos and a text file), but appears to "choke" on it? Ubuntu One Control Panel
<vorburger> still "File Sync in progres...", and at some point in the middle went "Disconnected" and then seemed to re-connect.
<duanedesign> ugh. That is from high server loads
<duanedesign> vorburger: you can run this command to watch the logs: tail -fn 50 .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> you wil likely see something like this:
<duanedesign> Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback: <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<duanedesign> it is frustraating but we are working on reducing the impact of these peaks in traffic
<vorburger> duanedesign: Yes, exactly that's in the logs. Great to hear it's being worked on! I don't want to take more of your time then - thanks a lot for your help.
<duanedesign> bug #869920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 6 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 12) (dups: 3) (heat: 72)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<duanedesign> vorburger: that is the bug for needing to restart Ubuntu One for cloud folders(UDF) to upload
<duanedesign> vorburger: could you run this command so I can see what version of UbuntuOne you have:   dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<vorburger> duanedesign: Yes that bug description sounds like what I experienced.   dpkg -l ubuntuone-client says that I have 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.3. The 869920 says fixed in 2.99 - much later. Is it expected/normal that these more recent packaged don't come in Update Manager?
<duanedesign> vorburger: usually the fixes appear in the newest version forst. then they have to go through a process to be 'backported' to older versions to make sure the changes do not break anythiing
<vorburger> duanedesign: Of course. By newest version in this context you mean newer than 11.10 I gather? Is there any easy way to pull the latest ubuntuone-client ? I don't mean to take more of your time.. sorry.
<duanedesign> vorburger: one thing you can do to help get the fix as fast as possible is make sure you have the proposed and backport updates turned on
<duanedesign> if you open the software center under i think edit > software sources > updates
<duanedesign> vorburger: it will be backported soon to 11.10. it will appear in the proposed repository first. So if you have that repo checked you will get it a little fsaster
<duanedesign> faster*
<vorburger> duanedesign: Got it - thank you. Just done, getting 65 updates.. ;) Looking forward to this one next - it kind of spoils first use impression (don't mean to rant, intended as constructive feedback). I should let you go - thanks a lot for the great support. I'll do the Mount thing and shuffle some Music into Ubuntu One and pay the subscription if works out well after 1 month. Thanks again - bye for now.
<duanedesign> vorburger: do not worry you are not bothering me. It is my job :)
<duanedesign> vorburger: and I enjoy helping
<duanedesign> so if you ever have any questions just ping me
<duanedesign> also...
<vorburger> duanedesign: Great, will do. Q: Are these... uhm.. "capacity problems" frequent?
<duanedesign> vorburger: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<duanedesign> that emails me^^^
#ubuntuone 2012-01-08
<vorburger> duanedesign: I stumbled upon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/854143, and based on the earlier discussion have a suggestion: Why don't you completely split the "symlink" from the "folders outside home directory" feature request? I respect the difficulty of symlinks that were outlined earlier here, but don't understand the relationship of that to folders outside of the home dir... just let users add any dir. I hear the
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854143 in ubuntuone-client "Can't sync symbolic links, or folders outside my profile (home folder). (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 41)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<vorburger> point of external drives disappearing, but that should be relaitvely easy (compared to links) to address? Just skip/ignore any Synced/Cloud Folder that points to a non-existing folder (i.e. inside a directory that used to be, but currently isn't mounted)
<duanedesign> yeah, but need to be able to delete folders
<duanedesign> oh i see what you mean. Detect that it is mounted
<duanedesign> and treat  mounted directories differently
<vorburger> duanedesign: I'm probably missing something in the complexity... but: Handle deletion detections just like now. But for every "Cloud Folder", if the src dir isn't there, skip it. Two separate concerns.
<snap-l> Hello, is Ubuntu One having trouble uploading files again, or is this just par for my own experience?
<snap-l> craig@lister:~$ u1sdtool --current-transfers
<snap-l> Bus error
<duanedesign> snap-l: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<duanedesign> snap-l: are you running u1sdtool through ssh?
<snap-l> 11.04
<snap-l> And no, I'm using it on the local machine
<duanedesign> snap-l: is the error something like - DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited
<duanedesign> snap-l: If you compress the directory ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/   and email it to me i will take a look at it for you. I can PM you my email.
<duanedesign> karni: hello
<karni> sup duanedesign
<duanedesign> karni: can I PM you a question?
<karni> duanedesign: always
<snap-l> Actually, I think I know what the problem is
<snap-l> using tmpfs, and it's full due to U1 not cleaning up after itself when it fails
<snap-l> duanedesign: ^^
<duanedesign> the /tmp folder is filling up?
<snap-l> yes, I'm using tmpfs
<duanedesign> i seee
<snap-l> And once again, the upload happens part-way, and then dies
<snap-l> using watch "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<snap-l> tmpfs is not filling up (only at 11%)
<snap-l> It loses connection, and then just sits there
<snap-l> Seems anytime I try to use U1 for anything larger than a megabyte, it flakes out
<duanedesign> snap-l: yyou can use this command to watch the log
<duanedesign> tail -fn 50 .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<snap-l> I do, and there's nothing in there outside of warning that the connection is lost.
<duanedesign> Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback: <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<duanedesign> is that it?
<duanedesign> that happens when the traffic is unusually high
<snap-l> I see that in there
<snap-l> unfortunately, it does't appear that u1 copes with that very well
<snap-l> Now it's just hung
<snap-l> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/489/
<snap-l> And it just reset
<snap-l> failure: TRY_AGAIN
<snap-l> Still getting SSL Handshake errors with U1, which is causing the daemon to go into a copying loop
<kpok> hi UbuntuOne starts to upload the file then disconnects again, help please?
<kpok> I am running ubuntu ocelot
<snap-l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93836/ubuntu-one-file-sync-error-ssl-handshake
<bikerboi87> Anybody here the can help me with something?
<karni> bikerboi87: There's a chance, if you say your problem right away, instead of asking :)
<bikerboi87> Lol. Well what I've done is copied my Ubuntu One folder to a network machine, wiped my computer and reinstalled. I then copied my Ubuntu One folder back, but the client seems to think that it's not the same as before and is insisting on downloading/uploading a load of files........
<karni> hm
<karni> bikerboi87: have you disconnected from network before you wiped your computer (how did you wipe it?)
<karni> bikerboi87: In case you've manually removed Ubuntu One folder, and it was connected, you're removed the files from the cloud.
<karni> bikerboi87: All in all, U1 should do a local rescan, and it should not upload files that are already in the cloud.
<bikerboi87> karni: What I did was copy the folder across the network, and then once that was done I put the Ubuntu disc in and reinstalled, completely removing everything that was there before
<karni> bikerboi87: Please drop by tomorrow and ask duanedesig'n or ry'e (without the ' thing), they're our support people
<karni> I see
<karni> bikerboi87: Have you put the files back in place *before* logging in to U1 on your desktop?
<bikerboi87> karni: Yes
<Surlent777> hey; not sure if anyone is active, but I'm having a strange issue with Tomboy/Ubuntu One on a fresh 11.10 Kubuntu install. It will download my old notes just fine, but it seems to refuse to attempt to upload anything, and as such my local changes are lost. Can anyone help me fix this, or at least point me in a useful direction?
<karni> bikerboi87: Then it'd be best, if your support people answer that question tomorrow, sorry I'm not of much help.
<bikerboi87> karni: tis np. thanks anyway :)
<karni> Surlent777: I kindly ask you to drop by on Monday (work day), we'll have our support guys around.
<Surlent777> karni: understood; what might be the best time to stop by?
<karni> Surlent777: 9AM UTC - 8PM UTC
<karni> Surlent777: we have a guy in Europe, and North America
<Surlent777> karni: Right then, thank you
<bikerboi87> karni: they've now decided that they're all up to date :S
#ubuntuone 2012-12-31
<BlueProtoman> Has anyone had problems with the Ubuntu One Android app?  For some reason, Ubuntu One no longer works on my Toshiba Thrive.  When I open it, it just crashes and prompts me to report it.
<karni> BlueProtoman: hi
<karni> BlueProtoman: I see that's a tablet. I'll have a look at the Thrive crash reports tomorrow. Thanks for reporting this!
<BlueProtoman> karni: Thank you very much!
<BlueProtoman> Any idea what it could (or couldn't) be?
<hallyn> the album i bought a few hours ago doesn't seem to want to download over U1
<hallyn> (haven't had problems in the past)
#ubuntuone 2013-01-01
<joshuahoover> Happy New Year!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-02
<ralsina> good morning!
<JamesTait> Happy New Year, folks! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi! how were those holidays?
<mandel> gatox, awesome!!! went skiing with a friend of my brother whose is a pro and champion of spain, so I have been doing some crazy slopes etc...
<mandel> gatox, and I broke one of the boots hehe
<gatox> mandel, puuuuuuuuuu.... it's like your hobby break parts of your body jjeje
<gatox> ahhhhhh boots
<gatox> i read foot
<mandel> gatox, no no, I've never gotten injured skiing, at least not yet :)
<mandel> gatox, but it was great fun, one day I managed to get to 70 km/h
<ralsina> good morning mandel, gatox, JamesTait!
<mandel> ralsina, hello!
<ralsina> refreshed and ready to code nice stuff, guys?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, if I remember what I was doing ;)
<mandel> ralsina, witch is fix nux layouts hehehe
<JamesTait> ralsina, yes indeed - although I'm only working this week, then off for two weeks.
<karni> Good morning!
<karni> Happy New Year all :)!
<karni> JamesTait: Sounds like a plan :D
<gatox> karni, o/
<karni> hi gatox o/
<JamesTait> karni, had I been given a say in the dates I'd have made it coincide with the Christmas break, but it's for a family wedding, so I pretty much had to go with the dates I was given. ;)
<karni> JamesTait: ah, I see :)
<JamesTait> karni, looking forward to some nice, warm, sunny weather though. :-D
<JamesTait> karni, http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Johannesburg-SFXX0023 isn't looking too bad. ;)
<karni> JamesTait: not bad :)
<fugue88> Happy New Year, everyone!
<Spleen> I purchased a song from the Ubuntu One Music Store yesterday afternoon; however, as of now, the download seems to be stuck with status of "Queued" in Rhythmbox.
<chaselivingston> Spleen: Our server that handles these downloads crashed over the holidays, so it's currently working through the backlog of files to be downloaded. You should see the music show up in your account soon. I'm very sorry for the trouble.
<Spleen> Ok, Chase. Thanks for the information.
<chaselivingston> Spleen: no problem!
<nantou> can someone help me with my account? I have been trying to sync it for 35 minutes to not avail
<chaselivingston> nantou: sure, what's up?
<nantou> are you an admin chaselivingston
<nantou> ?
<chaselivingston> nantou: yes, i am
<nantou> ok, so my email address is andersen75@tormail.org
<nantou> I have a "ubuntu one" directory in my homne directory
<chaselivingston> nantou: right
<nantou> and I have also "sync" thunderbird, to use it for attachments larger than 1 MB
<nantou> but then, I dont know what I have done, every time I try to log in and see my files, I only see 2 files, the 2 attachments I have used with thunderbird
<nantou> I do not see the rest, 1.2 GB of data
<chaselivingston> nantou: i'll try to run a job on your account to recover any files that we're able to
<nantou> and IIRC, the ubuntuone app listed my email address as an old one
<nantou> may be that my laptop is bugged, I didnt run a fresh install
<chaselivingston> nantou: you can also check the trash/recycle bin on any of the devices as some of the files may have ended up there
<nantou> to xubuntu 12.10
<nantou> oh, and I am now writting from the University, no Internet at home, router is broken or the contract expired
<nantou> Ill try to come tomorrow at 11.00 central european time
<chaselivingston> nantou: sounds good. you could also submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  and we can talk that way
<arune> I currently have a problem where my android ubuntu one app do no longer upload photos to ubuntu one
<chaselivingston> karni: ^^^
<arune> I get a notification saying "2 uploads failed" and if I click that I get to the settings of ubuntu one app where I can retry, and if I do the noification comes right back
<karni> arune: Hi there. chaselivingston, could you point me to Ubuntu support wiki?
<arune> hello
<karni> arune: Could you please follow these steps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1489933/
<karni> arune: I'll have some food (it's almost 11 PM here), and I'll get to it :)
<arune> great :)
<arune> I just sent the log
<arune> from anders.sandblad
<karni> arune: perfect, I'll get to that soon. Expect a return e-mail :) Thank you!
<arune> WARNING/com.ubuntuone.api.files.U1FileAPI 641 Jan 2, 2013 10:34:25 PM HTTP/1.1 403 FORBIDDEN
<karni> arune: yes, I just saw that (still over my plate of food)
<karni> arune: What version of the app is it?
<karni> arune: bottom of the settings screen
<arune> 1.2.5
<karni> up to date. hrm
<karni> arune: Could you please install and run this diagnostic? FYI I'm a Canonical employee, and this apk is hosted on people.canonical.com server. http://goo.gl/8QOF1.qr
<karni> arune: Well, I'm a contractor, not an employee, but that's equivalent as far as Ubuntu One is concerned :)
<arune> sure
<karni> arune: Great :)
<arune> result just sent
<karni> arune: Now we know it's not an authentication issue for sure.
<karni> arune: "Pictures - HTC Desire S" - is this listed on https://one.ubuntu.com/files ?
<karni> arune: under 'my synced folders'
<arune> yes, I already have about 1k photos there
<karni> arune: I see.
<karni> arune: Last question, does it contain the 692MEDIA directory?
<arune> yes, the strange thing is that https://one.ubuntu.com/files says it was "changed" 33 minutes ago
<karni> arune: or even - could you make sure that file IMAG1475.jpg is not there already?
<karni> arune: What was changed? file/directory/which one?
<arune> well, I have over 1k files, so it does not list all
<karni> arune: Do you sync them to your PC?
<arune> but my laptop does not have anything from today
<karni> arune: Have you subscribed to that synced fodler?
<karni> aha
<karni> arune: Could you please run $ u1sdtool --status on your laptop?
<arune> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1490023/
<karni> arune: Thank you. No sign from the server.
<arune> my laptop also says 692MEDIA was changed half hour ago, but as said, no new pics
<karni> arune: Hrm.
<karni> arune: And you know for sure it doesn't list all your pics on the web site, because there are too many of them, yes? Does it display a message telling you so?
<karni> (it should, if it doesn't display all of them)
<arune> yes, it said so on the bottom
<arune> "Too many files or folders in this folder to display, only displaying 1000 entries."
<karni> Right.
<arune> (which is a bit sad if I want to "publish" one of the newer files but not listed due to the limit)
<arune> (but thats another issue entierly)
<karni> arune: You could use one.ubuntu.com/photos/ for that
<karni> arune: Anyway, the folder may have received another file. These last two are clearly failing, I don't yet understand why.
<karni> arune: I'll do some debugging, and hopefully find something. It may take some time though, so thank you for reporting this. I should get back to you tomorrow the latest. Feel free to ping me on IRC as well.
<karni> arune: btw could you please try manually adding any other file (a text file will do) via the app and see if the upload fails as well?
<arune> great, thanks, Ill stick around here
<arune> added a textfile to another dir but fails to upload that aswelll, want a report?
<karni> arune: that log file would be awesome, yes please
<arune> when adding file or just when autouploading?
<karni> arune: $ u1sdtool --free-space=''
<karni> arune: just adding a file manually, best into ~/Ubuntu One
<karni> (the main directory)
<arune> done
<arune> Free space: 4081157672 bytes
<karni> arune: looks like a server issue. I'll make a rather quick test, will take a moment. Will try to get something more interesting out of that 403 than just response status code.
<karni> arune: Thank you for reporing this. I have notified the team responsible for our servers, we will attempt to fix this ASAP.
<arune> great, thank you
#ubuntuone 2013-01-03
<karni> arune: fixed
<karni> arune: I tested, but feel free to test again.
<karni> Night!
<arune> karni: works! thanks!
<arune> karni: do you know where the problem was?
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<mandel> morning!
<nrosvall> Hi
<nrosvall> Is there c++ API for ubuntuone? I can only find one for Python from developer.ubuntu.com
<mandel> nrosvall, witch os?
<mandel> nrosvall, and what exactly do you want to do?
<nrosvall> Ubuntu and well something like this http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/ubuntu-one/adding-ubuntu-one-files-support-to-your-app/
<mandel> nrosvall, hm... I see, all that is exposed over dbus but we never wrote a 'client api' in anyother lang (the python example is importing from the u1 project directly)
<mandel> nrosvall, I think I can help you with that, what c++ framework are you using?
<nrosvall> QT
<mandel> nrosvall, awesome! hehe just what I was hoping for, writing c++ wrappers with Qt for the dbus methods is not hard, but very very tedious...
<mandel> nrosvall, I might be able to write some during the weekend... or even earlier
<nrosvall> oh that would be awesome
<mandel> nrosvall, can you let me know witch methods you are interested in? that way I can start with those and that way I wont block you
<nrosvall> no hurry though, Im just starting. im a long time windows developer and pretty much moving to develop software for Ubuntu
<nrosvall> but it really would be nice to have some qt dbus examples for ubuntu one
<mandel> nrosvall, well, dbus in qt is a little annoying sometimes, ideally we would want a wrapper that performs the call to dbus in an async manner and uses a pending call watcher to emit a signal when done, that way the app will never block for possible slow requests
<nrosvall> hmm I guess I could just use some rest client with c++
<mandel> nrosvall, the rest client is not as good to me hones, best way is to talk to the daemon directly, I can deal with the dirty ugly details :)
<nrosvall> yeah :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas! o/
<mandel> gatox, I have been thinking, maybe you have had problems with unity compilation due to the new pre-compiled headers feature that was added to speed up the compilation times
<mandel> gatox, have you tried disabling it?
<gatox> mandel, aja! jeje nop.... how do i do that?
<mandel> gatox, there was an internal mail sent to canonical tech telling how to do it.. are you in that list?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh right...... i'll look it up
<gatox> found it.......
 * gatox reading....
<mandel> gatox, do you have the problems with trunk?
<gatox> mandel, nop
<mandel> gatox, care to pastebin the error?
<gatox> the nop was for problems with trunnk
<mandel> gatox, so you have no problems with trunk you say?
<mandel> gatox, but with my branch?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, lets do this in private to reduce the noise here :)
<nantou> chaselivingston,
<nantou> anyone?
<beuno> nantou, what's up?
<nantou> its about my non working ubuntuone account
<nantou> chaselivingston, was trying to help me yesterday, but I had to go
<beuno> nantou, it's a bit early for chaselivingston, he'll be here in a couple of hours
<nantou> are you an admin beuno ?
<beuno> nantou, sort of maybe. What problem are you having?
<nantou> thunderbird and the regular ubuntu one directories dont share the same data
<nantou> I am missing 1.2 GB of data
<nantou> email: andersen75@tormail.org
<beuno> nantou, I assume chaselivingston recovered the deleted folders for you?
<nantou> beuno, we didnt talk that much, I have no idea
<nantou> im signing in again to see what happens
<beuno> rye, ping?
<beuno> nantou, you were syncing the thunderbird folder?
<beuno> it doesn't look like you were syncing anything
<rye> beuno: pong
<beuno> rye, can you take over here?
<rye> reading
<beuno> thanks
<nantou> beuno, hoiw much data do I have at the moment? 9MB or 1.2 GB?
<beuno> nantou, 0 bytes
<rye> nantou: i'll take it from here
<nantou> ok...
<rye> nantou: sorry, were you discussing the issue with chase here or in a support ticket?
<nantou> the former
<rye> nantou: ok, so at the moment the admin interface shows that account "andersen75@tormail.org" has 0 bytes, it does not have a UDF for thunderbird attachments so it looks like you have another account with us, you mentioned that it uses an old e-mail, what is the new one?
<rye> nantou: or if it was a new e-mail address, what is the older one
<nantou> andersen75 is the new one
<nantou> hihihi100@live.com is, was the old one
<nantou> you may delete it if you wish
<nantou> "syncing the cloud to your computer" the ubuntuone interface has been like that for 6 minutes already, ain't that too much?
<rye> nantou: ok, that account is where the 1.3Gb of data are (hihihi one). Ok, as I understand you have created a different account for a new e-mail which is most likely not what you wanted
<nantou> file sync error, local and server roots are different, ROOT MISMATCH
<nantou> rye, please delete account "hihihi100", I will re upload it all to the new one
<rye> nantou: here's the entry about root mismatch - https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/
<rye> nantou: what you will want to do is to back up all the Ubuntu One data you have (take it away from Ubuntu One directory), shut down ubuntuone - u1sdtool --quit and remove ~/.local/share/ubuntuone  directory
<nantou> ok...
<nantou> rye, --> u1sdtool --quit and remove ~/.local/share/ubuntuone <-- is the actual command, right?
<rye> nantou: command - u1sdtool --quit
<rye> nantou: after that command completes, you may remove ~/.local/share/ubuntuone directory
<rye> nantou: after this you can start ubuntuone again - u1sdtool --start and put files back into Ubuntu One directory
<nantou> i have executed "u1sdtool --quit", ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<nantou> now I am going to execute "u1sdtool --remove ~/.local/share/ubuntuone"
<rye> nantou: uhm, no, "rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone" is what you will want but you can also rename the ~/.local/share/ubuntuone directory (e.g. mv ~/.local/share/ubuntuone ~/.local/share/_ubuntuone
<rye> )
<nantou> rm: cannot remove `/home/dexter/.local/share/ubuntuone': Is a directory
<nantou> sudo?
<mandel> nantou, no, use rm -Rf and the dir
<mandel> nantou, I bet you forgot the -R, right?
<nantou> Ill be off for an hour, a student came in
<nantou> possibly
<nantou> tschüss
<rye> nantou: ah, sorry, yes,  -rf for rm, but mv is ok
<nantou> lesson is over im back
<nantou> I have executed rm -Rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<nantou> do I look good to go?
<karni> arune: We haven't identified the exact problem yet, all I can say it was an issue on the server. We rolled back, so that users don't suffer from this problem.
<nantou> rye, how does my account look now? im syncing
<nantou> can any admin tell me how bad/good does my account look?
<rye> nantou: 17Mb used now
<rye> nantou: and growing
<nantou> no trace of the old hihihi100 one?
<rye> nantou: we are not yet able to completely delete the accounts. I will need to get an update about what's the priority for account removal implementation
<nantou> a...
<arune> karni: ok, then probably not only I was affected I assume
<karni> arune: Exactly. This is why I appreciated your cooperation so much :)
<arune> karni: let me know if you need more help in this issue, testing a new version etc
<karni> arune: We've decided on the solution that we know also works elsewhere, so we're good. Thank you :)!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-04
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<czajkowski> morning
<davmor2> hello czajkowski
<dpm> hi all, could someone give this app developer a hand? http://askubuntu.com/questions/235613/what-is-the-best-practice-for-saving-data-in-ubuntu-one-db-from-mobile
<ralsina> dpm: aquarius was going to answer that
<dpm> nice, thanks!
<aquarius> dpm, ya, I'm on it :0
<ralsina> dpm: you're welcome!
<aquarius> dpm, ralsina, answered.
<dpm> awesome, thanks aquarius!
<dpm> aquarius, where does your qtquick quickly template live? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1495570/
<aquarius> dpm, in /home/aquarius/quickly-templates ;)
<dpm> hahaha, I was fearing that answer
<aquarius> dpm, it's not published because it's a horrible hacky thing that I'm not sure is right, and I only got about halfway through dealing with it before I got caught up with other stuff
<aquarius> dpm, so this isn't a working project
<dpm> no worries, I was just curious to see your QML notes app
<aquarius> dpm, it's there so people can see how the QML+U1DB stuff works
<aquarius> at the moment :)
<aquarius> you can probably just poke .quickly to tell it it's using the non -sil template and it'll be OK
<aquarius> I don't think I changed much
<aquarius> that's exactly what I was working on when I dropped it before Christmas, and I haven't had time to go back
<dpm> aquarius, yeah, I could also run it directly from bin/u1notes. It looks pretty awesome, I like the fliping to see the formatted text, nice work!
<aquarius> dpm, cool :)
<aquarius> dpm, it was really for me to experiment with (a) u1db in QML, and (b) making an app look cool with qml ;)
<dpm> aquarius, yeah, I've been playing a bit with QML lately too and it's pretty awesome. How are the PySide bindings, are they nice to code with, or did you have any issues with them?
<aquarius> no issues :)
<aquarius> although I don't *do* much in Python -- the whole app is basically in QML ;)
<dpm> ah, yeah, I haven't looked much at the code yet, I just noticed you were using PySide
<aquarius> this is why I am resentful about how almost all my app is in one file, the qml file, and yet I need 92,000 other files that quickly provides which I don't care about and which don't work ;-)
<aquarius> but that's annoying whinging which I'm not prepared to do anything to fix, so I should shut up
<nrosvall_> for the phone os, are there any plans to support python with pyside or pyqt?
<ralsina> nrosvall_: wrong channel :-)
<ralsina> nrosvall_: you probably want to ask in #ubuntu
<nrosvall_> oh sorry!
<nrosvall_> I though i was typing to #ubuntuphone
<ralsina> nrosvall_: no problem :-)
#ubuntuone 2014-01-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all, Happy New Year! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
#ubuntuone 2014-01-03
<Pando> hi. I'm still hacking a bit with the ubuntuone-storage-protocol code (here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk ) to understand how it works, but I face a new problem
<Pando> so following the protocol, I want to download a file on the server, so I send it a GetContent request, which is fine
<Pando> it answers fine by the protocol with a NODE_ATTR message, followed by BYTES messages  and ended by  a EOF
<Pando> but I fail to understand what 's in the BYTES messages. for example, in the case of an empty file, the BYTES message contains "x\234\003\000\000\000\000\001"
<Pando> and I find nothing on google about it because it's so specific
<Pando> it seems to be a raw array of bytes of some sort, but what I don't understand is that the content of the bytes message is nowhere near the "real"  content of the file. I think of a kind of encoding, but I'm not sure
<Pando> another example, for a file containing "hahaha\n", the bytes message sent to me by the server contains: "x\234\313H\314\000B.\000\n\265\002f"
<Pando> so if anyone knows how it works. any help is appreciated ( dobey ? maybe you know ?)
<Pando> what puzzles me even more is that when I look at the TestBytesProducer class or something on the repo, it seems to just open a file and directly send its content right into a bunch of bytes message, which seems logical
<dobey> the BYTES message is a protobuf message
<Pando> so I don't know why the server sends me this kind of thing...
<dobey> also i think it might be compressed data
<Pando> dobey < exactly. what I report is the content of msg.bytes.bytes, following the protocol
<dobey> so the actual code will decompress it when writing it to a file
<dobey> i don't really recall what that code does exactly though
<Pando> given msg is a protobuf from ParseFromString
<Pando> yes I think it might be compressed, but I don't know how to decompress it :-( already tried a lot of things
<dobey> it would just be gzip
<Pando> ah, I didn't try that !
<Pando> I'll let you know if it works
<Pando> dobey < do you remember, if that's gzip, if there were any specific options to it ?
<dobey> Pando: you're writing python code, yes?
<Pando> when I gzip my file, it doesn't give me the same thing than what the u1 server sends me
<Pando> yes
<dobey> Pando: why are you trying to reimplement what ubuntuone-storage-protocol is already doing, anyway?
<Pando> it's for a school project. we would like to bring ubuntu one support to our application, without having  to add the twisted dependency
<dobey> why not use the REST API then?
<Pando> because the rest api doesn't allow partial down/uploads
<Pando> at a given offset in a file, for example
<dobey> and you can't just have ubuntuone-syncdaemon running, and just dump files into a directory that it is synchronizing?
<dobey> and you want to sync arbitrary data, not simple structured data that can be stored in JSON?
<Pando> well it would be a kind of synchronization application that would work with multiple platforms. U1 would be just one of them
<Pando> the problem with the rest api is also that we don't have the notifications when something has been uploaded to the server
<Pando> I've seen the DBus API, but it doesn't seem to allow precise control, like start a file uploading
<dobey> well, you start a file uploading by just putting it in a directory that is managed by ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<dobey> it gets the file change notification from the OS, and then uploads the file
<Pando> sorry, phone
<Pando> and then, when there is a change on the server, are we able to know what changed and how ?
<dobey> there are signals on the dbus API for when a download starts/stops, and such, yes
<Pando> that's something we got to think about. I recall that when I attempted to use the dbus api, I faced a problem that made me not use it, but I can't remember what right now. :)
<Pando> I've got to go. thanks for your help dobey
<dobey> ok
#ubuntuone 2014-01-04
<tester56> is it possible to make a truecrypt volume and only sync changes like with dropbox?
<tester56> this question has been asked multiple times in many forums, but there has never been given an answer ...
